# One More Fabrication: “The Southern Strategy”



## PoliticalChic

In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.

Bogus.

Time to blow up that lie.





1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.

One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.

The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.




2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.

Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.



3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….

Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203




4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.

They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.

The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
Coulter, Mugged



Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?

They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.

Rectitude and Republicans won out.


----------



## sealybobo

Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.

And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist


----------



## PoliticalChic

sealybobo said:


> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist




Hard to imagine how you can put together syncretic notes.....things having nothing to do with each other....and imagine (I almost said 'think') it worth posting.


----------



## mudwhistle

PoliticalChic said:


> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.


Oh no....all of the racist Democrats switched to Republican. Literally by magic. POOF!!!!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

The Southern Strategy is clearly a false-hood, considering today's Southerners seem to be less racist.

Southerners are clearly easily brainwashed, thanks in part to their British ethnic origins.

They were easily manipulated by the Racist Capitalists, and now the anti-Racist Capitalists too.


----------



## Correll

sealybobo said:


> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist




Your linking of confederate flags and the kkk, is you being a bigot.

It is not credible that you missed the last 150 years, where the Confederate Flag, lost it's role as a symbol of secession and became a symbol of regional pride. 


So, you are thus, lying, in order to rationalize your bigotry.


----------



## Kondor3

PoliticalChic said:


> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.


There is only one problem with your partisan adventure in spin-doctoring...

After the 1964 passage of the Civil Rights Act, Dixiecrats (Southern Democrats) shifted to the Republican Party.

Taking the Dixiecrat mindset with them, to the opposite side of the aisle.

The evidence being... the preponderance of consistent Red States in the Old South versus the number of consistent Blue States pre-1964.

Next batter, please.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Correll said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your linking of confederate flags and the kkk, is you being a bigot.
> 
> It is not credible that you missed the last 150 years, where the Confederate Flag, lost it's role as a symbol of secession and became a symbol of regional pride.
> 
> 
> So, you are thus, lying, in order to rationalize your bigotry.
Click to expand...



I'm gonna ask you to modify that post in this way...

While born and bred Southerners see the statues and the flag as their history and heritage....not an endorsement of slavery or racism, the Democrat Party- believing that every Southerner is as racist as the  party is.....have played the flag as a call to racism.




*Bill Clinton, life-long Democrat and life-long racist,* used the flag in that way:

Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992 Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:

(a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.

(b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]

(c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).

Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy


----------



## PoliticalChic

Kondor3 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one problem with your partisan adventure in spin-doctoring...
> 
> After the 1964 passage of the Civil Rights Act, Dixiecrats (Southern Democrats) shifted to the Republican Party.
> 
> Taking the Dixiecrat mindset with them, to the opposite side of the aisle.
> 
> Next batter, please.
Click to expand...




*Actually, there is no problem with the OP, which is 100% true, accurate, and correct.

The same cannot be said for your post, dunce.*


”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion- (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.

They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.

The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
Coulter, Mugged



Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?

They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.



*They were Dixiecrats....not Dixiecans.*


Racists remained Democrats, and went right back to voting Democrat.



1. There were plenty of southern integrationists. They were Republicans.

2. 1966- pro-integrationist Republican Winthrop Rockefeller won Arkansas, replacing Clinton-pal Orval Faubus.

3. 1966 Republican Bo Calloway ran against Democrat Lester Maddox, who “gained national attention for refusing to serve blacks in his popular cafeteria near the Georgia Tech campus. Newsmen tipped off about the confrontation reported how restaurant patrons and employees wielded ax handles while Mr. Maddox waved a pistol. …” Research - Articles - Journals | Research better, faster at HighBeam Research

a. Maddox was endorsed by Democrat Jimmy Carter in the above governor’s race. When the race was too close to call, the Democrat state legislature gave it to Maddox.

b. Calloway appealed to the Supreme Court….but the court upheld the legislature’s decision.

c. On that very Supreme Court was former KKK member Justice Hugo Black.

d. Democrat Hugo Black was Democrat FDR’s first appointee, in 1937. This KKK Senator from Alabama wrote the majority decision on Korematsu v. US; in 1967, he said ‘They all look alike to a person not a Jap.” Engage: Conversations in Philosophy: "They all look alike to a person not a Jap"*: The Legacy of Korematsu at OSU

e. And, Hugo Black's anti-Catholic bias, which showed up in his actions on the Supreme Court:

"... Black was head of new members for the largest Klan cell in the South. New members of the KKK had to pledge their allegiance to the “eternal separation of Church and State.”... Separation was a crucial part of the KKK’s jurisprudential agenda. It was included in the Klansman’s Creed..."
Egnorance: Hugo Black and the real history of "the wall of separation between church and state"

f. Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425


g. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.

....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly




4. 1966- Republican Spiro Agnew ran against Democrat segregationists George Mahoney for governor of Maryland. Agnew enacted some of the first laws in the nation against race discrimination in public housing. “Agnew signed the state's first open-housing laws and succeeded in getting the repeal of an anti-miscegenation law.” Spiro Agnew - Wikipedia

5. 1957- Democrat Sam Ervin, another liberal luminary, instrumental in the destruction of anti-communist Republicans Joe McCarthy and Richard Nixon, told his fellow segregationists, and who led the Watergate investigation, said of the 1957 civil rights bill: “We’ve got to give the goddamned ******* something. We’re not gonna be able to get out of here until we’ve got some kind of ****** bill.’ Robert Caro, “Master of the Senate: The Years of Lyndon Johnson,” xv.





Consider yourself schooled.


----------



## Correll

Kondor3 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one problem with your partisan adventure in spin-doctoring...
> 
> After the 1964 passage of the Civil Rights Act, Dixiecrats (Southern Democrats) shifted to the Republican Party.
> 
> Taking the Dixiecrat mindset with them, to the opposite side of the aisle.
> 
> The evidence being... the preponderance of consistent Red States in the Old South versus the number of consistent Blue States pre-1964.
> 
> Next batter, please.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mac1958

sealybobo said:


> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist


On other threads they'll tell you that racism isn't an issue any more.

All one can do is observe at this point.
.


----------



## Kondor3

Correll said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one problem with your partisan adventure in spin-doctoring...
> 
> After the 1964 passage of the Civil Rights Act, Dixiecrats (Southern Democrats) shifted to the Republican Party.
> 
> Taking the Dixiecrat mindset with them, to the opposite side of the aisle.
> 
> The evidence being... the preponderance of consistent Red States in the Old South versus the number of consistent Blue States pre-1964.
> 
> Next batter, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Your map does nothing to refute my assertion that there are now more states voting CONSISTENTLY red than blue.

*CONSISTENTLY*.

Not an occasional exception to the rule, like 1976, when people could not forgive Ford for pardoning Nixon, but CONSISTENTLY.

Go find the track record of each state of the Old South from 1964 to the present day.

Average them out.

The answer will not please you, nor support your silly assertions.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mac1958 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> On other threads they'll tell you that racism isn't an issue any more.
> 
> All one can do is observe at this point.
> .
Click to expand...





"...they'll tell you that racism isn't an issue any more."

Can you give a few examples of where it is?

No?

Of course you can't, fence-sitter.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Kondor3 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one problem with your partisan adventure in spin-doctoring...
> 
> After the 1964 passage of the Civil Rights Act, Dixiecrats (Southern Democrats) shifted to the Republican Party.
> 
> Taking the Dixiecrat mindset with them, to the opposite side of the aisle.
> 
> The evidence being... the preponderance of consistent Red States in the Old South versus the number of consistent Blue States pre-1964.
> 
> Next batter, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your map does nothing to refute my assertion that there are now more states voting CONSISTENTLY red than blue.
> 
> *CONSISTENTLY*.
> 
> Not an occasional exception to the rule, like 1976, when people could not forgive Ford for pardoning Nixon, but CONSISTENTLY.
> 
> Go find the track record of each state of the Old South from 1964 to the present day.
> 
> Average them out.
> 
> The answer will not please you, nor support your silly assertions.
Click to expand...



First off.....this country will never be saved until we get back to the truth....that 'Red' is a term that has always been reserved for anarchists, communists.....and Democrats.
The proof of their power in the media is the switch of Red and Blue as indicators.


Second, later in the thread I will provide the numbers to show you how the Democrats/Dixiecrats voted.


Racists remained Democrat, the nation move  away from racism....including Southern voters.


----------



## PoliticalChic

5. Where do all the bogus scenarios come from?

Well, hardly anyone would argue that *universities are to Liberalism what monasteries were to Christianity*….so where is the surprise that the academic produce has a Democrat/Liberal bent?




There is Liberal historian (is that redundant?) Kevin Kruse peddling* the pap that all Republican voters are racist segregationists….you know, trying to support the ‘Southern Strategy’ lie.*

He calls ‘white-flight’ from crime-ridden, Liberal controlled, inner cities a kind of ‘suburban secession.’

Kevin Kruse, “White Flight: Atlanta and the Making of Modern ConNservatism,” P.251

Of course, any sane individual would do the same…and it was *equally true of middle class blacks,* who fled as well.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Kondor3 said:


> After the 1964 passage of the Civil Rights Act, Dixiecrats (Southern Democrats) shifted to the Republican Party.



Name all Democrat Senate and House members who "shifted".  A list should be easy enough for you to find.


----------



## Mac1958

PoliticalChic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> On other threads they'll tell you that racism isn't an issue any more. All one can do is observe at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "...they'll tell you that racism isn't an issue any more."
> Can you give a few examples of where it is?
> No?
> Of course you can't, fence-sitter.
Click to expand...

See?
.


----------



## Sahba

By some of the broad sweeping logic being presented here 'sustinet unum alterum'; I'll follow suit with an assertion. All NFL quarterbacks are anti American! Colin Kapernick, lol


----------



## Correll

Kondor3 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one problem with your partisan adventure in spin-doctoring...
> 
> After the 1964 passage of the Civil Rights Act, Dixiecrats (Southern Democrats) shifted to the Republican Party.
> 
> Taking the Dixiecrat mindset with them, to the opposite side of the aisle.
> 
> The evidence being... the preponderance of consistent Red States in the Old South versus the number of consistent Blue States pre-1964.
> 
> Next batter, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your map does nothing to refute my assertion that there are now more states voting CONSISTENTLY red than blue.
> 
> *CONSISTENTLY*.
> 
> Not an occasional exception to the rule, like 1976, when people could not forgive Ford for pardoning Nixon, but CONSISTENTLY.
> 
> Go find the track record of each state of the Old South from 1964 to the present day.
> 
> Average them out.
> 
> The answer will not please you, nor support your silly assertions.
Click to expand...





Yes, the south became republican, eventually. 


But that does not support that that was driven by race. Other factors were in play.


----------



## Correll

Mac1958 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> On other threads they'll tell you that racism isn't an issue any more. All one can do is observe at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "...they'll tell you that racism isn't an issue any more."
> Can you give a few examples of where it is?
> No?
> Of course you can't, fence-sitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See?
> .
Click to expand...



Dude. THis is a thread about the supposed Southern Strategy,


you came to post in it, but you refuse to address the topic, other than to make snarky comments?


Can you see why we are sooo pissed?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

PoliticalChic said:


> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.



Hollywood relentlessly portrays southerners as racist, as dumb and as inferior people.
There are almost no positive portrayals of southerners.
Paradoxically the Liberals pride themselves as being against stereotyping and prejudice.


FBI state hate crime statistics.


----------



## Mac1958

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> On other threads they'll tell you that racism isn't an issue any more. All one can do is observe at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "...they'll tell you that racism isn't an issue any more."
> Can you give a few examples of where it is?
> No?
> Of course you can't, fence-sitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. THis is a thread about the supposed Southern Strategy,
> 
> 
> you came to post in it, but you refuse to address the topic, other than to make snarky comments?
> 
> 
> Can you see why we are sooo pissed?
Click to expand...

Of course I can see why you're so pissed.  You've been worked up into such a frenzy within your ideological sphere that there is no way to break into the bubble.  The OP has, as always, transparently tried to take a tribal weak spot and turn it around on the other side.  That's fine, she has her little online persona to advance, this Mark-Levin-with-tits routine of hers. 

I'm the first to admit, I don't know what this stuff is supposed to accomplish, outside of pumping the tribe up even more.  Maybe that's all this is.

Me, I see a problem, I want to fix it.  That's clearly not what this charade is for.
.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Culturally the Left is anti-wasp and it is why they have so much contempt for the south and midwest .
Democrats don't understand why the people who they hate won't vote for them.


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your linking of confederate flags and the kkk, is you being a bigot.
> 
> It is not credible that you missed the last 150 years, where the Confederate Flag, lost it's role as a symbol of secession and became a symbol of regional pride.
> 
> 
> So, you are thus, lying, in order to rationalize your bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna ask you to modify that post in this way...
> 
> While born and bred Southerners see the statues and the flag as their history and heritage....not an endorsement of slavery or racism, the Democrat Party- believing that every Southerner is as racist as the  party is.....have played the flag as a call to racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bill Clinton, life-long Democrat and life-long racist,* used the flag in that way:
> 
> Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992 Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
> 
> 
> View attachment 214924
Click to expand...

You know that "clinton-gore" sign was individually made and was not a mass-produced pin for the campaign, right?   Anyone can make a pin.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mac1958 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> On other threads they'll tell you that racism isn't an issue any more. All one can do is observe at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "...they'll tell you that racism isn't an issue any more."
> Can you give a few examples of where it is?
> No?
> Of course you can't, fence-sitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See?
> .
Click to expand...



"...they'll tell you that racism isn't an issue any more."
Can you give a few examples of where it is?
No?
Of course you can't, fence-sitter.



As soon as you were challenged on your contention.....off you scurry with your tail between your legs.


Good little fence-sitter.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Correll said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one problem with your partisan adventure in spin-doctoring...
> 
> After the 1964 passage of the Civil Rights Act, Dixiecrats (Southern Democrats) shifted to the Republican Party.
> 
> Taking the Dixiecrat mindset with them, to the opposite side of the aisle.
> 
> The evidence being... the preponderance of consistent Red States in the Old South versus the number of consistent Blue States pre-1964.
> 
> Next batter, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your map does nothing to refute my assertion that there are now more states voting CONSISTENTLY red than blue.
> 
> *CONSISTENTLY*.
> 
> Not an occasional exception to the rule, like 1976, when people could not forgive Ford for pardoning Nixon, but CONSISTENTLY.
> 
> Go find the track record of each state of the Old South from 1964 to the present day.
> 
> Average them out.
> 
> The answer will not please you, nor support your silly assertions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the south became republican, eventually.
> 
> 
> But that does not support that that was driven by race. Other factors were in play.
Click to expand...




Not, it seems, to the terminally indoctrinated....racism is all they've been trained to see.


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your linking of confederate flags and the kkk, is you being a bigot.
> 
> It is not credible that you missed the last 150 years, where the Confederate Flag, lost it's role as a symbol of secession and became a symbol of regional pride.
> 
> 
> So, you are thus, lying, in order to rationalize your bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna ask you to modify that post in this way...
> 
> While born and bred Southerners see the statues and the flag as their history and heritage....not an endorsement of slavery or racism, the Democrat Party- believing that every Southerner is as racist as the  party is.....have played the flag as a call to racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bill Clinton, life-long Democrat and life-long racist,* used the flag in that way:
> 
> Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992 Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
> 
> 
> View attachment 214924
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that "clinton-gore" sign was individually made and was not a mass-produced pin for the campaign, right?   Anyone can make a pin.
Click to expand...




Wow....revealing the Confederate flag pin by the Clinton campaign really brings out the fear in you leftists.

Imagine, *the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship, the Democrats,* trying to deny that they are wedded to the confederacy!!!!


"In 1987, when her husband was governor of Arkansas, *Bill Clinton signed Act 116 that stated “The blue star above the word “ARKANSAS” is to commemorate the Confederate States of America.”*

When the Confederate flag issue arose in the 2000 election, Matt Drudge reportedthat *then-President Bill Clinton’s spokesman Joe Lockhart was asked about the issue. Lockhart told reporters, “I’ve just never heard any discussion or any objections that the president has raised.”*
Flashback: As Governor, Bill Clinton Honored Confederacy On Arkansas Flag





As Governor, Bill Clinton Kept 'Confederate' Star On The Arkansas Flag | HuffPost




And, *when asked directly about the authenticity of the Confederate Flag Clinton-Gore pin.....this is what we get from the career criminal:*

*"Hillary Clinton camp won’t say if Confederate flag button was official part of '92 presidential campaign*
· *Pin badges featuring distinctive Confederate symbol being sold on Ebay Clinton team have so-far refused to comment on whether it was endorsed*

*· Follows calls to scrap 'symbol of hate' from Capitol building *


Hillary Clinton is *refusing to say whether a Clinton-Gore pin featuring a Confederate flag was part of her husband's official campaign merchandise.*

.....the former Arkansas first lady has not responded to questions by *The Blaze* over whether she knew if *the pin was part of the official campaign.* She has also failed to respond to requests over whether she is opposed now, or opposed then, to an act signed by her husband honoring the Confederate flag, the website said. "
Hillary Clinton won’t say if Confederate flag button was part of '92 presidential campaign | Daily Mail Online




Of course it was the official pin of the Democrat campaign.

Trying to lie your way away from it now, huh?


----------



## PoliticalChic

6. More telling about *the Nixon/GOP voters *is this description of the Miami Beach Republican Convention of 1968:


“Kruse’s portrait of Nixon’s base of white middle-class Republicans as a reincarnation of the old South racists *is contradicted* by Norman Mailer, who reported on the Republican Convention in Miami Beach in 1968. He found “a parade of wives and children and men who owned hardware stores or were druggists, or first teller in the bank, proprietor of a haberdashery or principal of a small-town high school, local lawyer, retired doctor, a widow on a tidy income, her minister and fellow-delegate, minor executives from minor corporations, men who owned their farms.”



*As Mailer recognized, this was not a rally of Ku Klux Klansmen of the type that attended, say, the Democratic Convention of 1924. *

This was Nixon’s “silent majority,” *the ordinary Americans* whom Nixon said worked hard and played by the rules and didn’t complain or set fire to anything and, precisely for this reason, had been ignored and even reviled by the Democratic Party.”                                     The Switch That Never Happened: How the South Really Went GOP - American Greatness




Never forget this rule:
Every argument from Democrats and Liberals is a misrepresentation, a fabrication, or a bald-faced lie.


----------



## Mac1958

PoliticalChic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> On other threads they'll tell you that racism isn't an issue any more. All one can do is observe at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "...they'll tell you that racism isn't an issue any more."
> Can you give a few examples of where it is?
> No?
> Of course you can't, fence-sitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "...they'll tell you that racism isn't an issue any more."
> Can you give a few examples of where it is?
> No?
> Of course you can't, fence-sitter.
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you were challenged on your contention.....off you scurry with your tail between your legs.
> 
> 
> Good little fence-sitter.
Click to expand...

Whatever you like, hon.
.


----------



## bodecea

PoliticalChic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your linking of confederate flags and the kkk, is you being a bigot.
> 
> It is not credible that you missed the last 150 years, where the Confederate Flag, lost it's role as a symbol of secession and became a symbol of regional pride.
> 
> 
> So, you are thus, lying, in order to rationalize your bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna ask you to modify that post in this way...
> 
> While born and bred Southerners see the statues and the flag as their history and heritage....not an endorsement of slavery or racism, the Democrat Party- believing that every Southerner is as racist as the  party is.....have played the flag as a call to racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bill Clinton, life-long Democrat and life-long racist,* used the flag in that way:
> 
> Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992 Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
> 
> 
> View attachment 214924
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that "clinton-gore" sign was individually made and was not a mass-produced pin for the campaign, right?   Anyone can make a pin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....revealing the Confederate flag pin by the Clinton campaign really brings out the fear in you leftists.
> 
> Imagine, *the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship, the Democrats,* trying to deny that they are wedded to the confederacy!!!!
> 
> 
> "In 1987, when her husband was governor of Arkansas, *Bill Clinton signed Act 116 that stated “The blue star above the word “ARKANSAS” is to commemorate the Confederate States of America.”*
> 
> When the Confederate flag issue arose in the 2000 election, Matt Drudge reportedthat *then-President Bill Clinton’s spokesman Joe Lockhart was asked about the issue. Lockhart told reporters, “I’ve just never heard any discussion or any objections that the president has raised.”*
> Flashback: As Governor, Bill Clinton Honored Confederacy On Arkansas Flag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Governor, Bill Clinton Kept 'Confederate' Star On The Arkansas Flag | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, *when asked directly about the authenticity of the Confederate Flag Clinton-Gore pin.....this is what we get from the career criminal:*
> 
> *"Hillary Clinton camp won’t say if Confederate flag button was official part of '92 presidential campaign*
> · *Pin badges featuring distinctive Confederate symbol being sold on Ebay Clinton team have so-far refused to comment on whether it was endorsed*
> 
> *· Follows calls to scrap 'symbol of hate' from Capitol building *
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton is *refusing to say whether a Clinton-Gore pin featuring a Confederate flag was part of her husband's official campaign merchandise.*
> 
> .....the former Arkansas first lady has not responded to questions by *The Blaze* over whether she knew if *the pin was part of the official campaign.* She has also failed to respond to requests over whether she is opposed now, or opposed then, to an act signed by her husband honoring the Confederate flag, the website said. "
> Hillary Clinton won’t say if Confederate flag button was part of '92 presidential campaign | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was the official pin of the Democrat campaign.
> 
> Trying to lie your way away from it now, huh?
Click to expand...

Too funny!       Try try try and try again.


----------



## Correll

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> On other threads they'll tell you that racism isn't an issue any more. All one can do is observe at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "...they'll tell you that racism isn't an issue any more."
> Can you give a few examples of where it is?
> No?
> Of course you can't, fence-sitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. THis is a thread about the supposed Southern Strategy,
> 
> 
> you came to post in it, but you refuse to address the topic, other than to make snarky comments?
> 
> 
> Can you see why we are sooo pissed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I can see why you're so pissed.  You've been worked up into such a frenzy within your ideological sphere that there is no way to break into the bubble.  The OP has, as always, transparently tried to take a tribal weak spot and turn it around on the other side.  That's fine, she has her little online persona to advance, this Mark-Levin-with-tits routine of hers.
> 
> I'm the first to admit, I don't know what this stuff is supposed to accomplish, outside of pumping the tribe up even more.  Maybe that's all this is.
> 
> Me, I see a problem, I want to fix it.  That's clearly not what this charade is for.
> .
Click to expand...




We cannot have anything resembling rational discussion or social harmony, when one side is allowed to just dismiss the other, whenever convenient by calling them "racist".


If you want to fix ANYTHING, you can't do it while the nation is divided into two halves that are incapable of communication.


Your side is the one that is not listening.


Ask yourself what you are doing in this thread? Are you being constructive? Are you fixing any problems?


Or are you making it worse?


----------



## Mac1958

Correll said:


> We cannot have anything resembling rational discussion or social harmony, when one side is allowed to just dismiss the other, whenever convenient by calling them "racist".


We also can't fix our racial issues when the other side convinces itself that racism no longer exists and that it's not even an issue.

As I point out constantly, both ends of this issue need to clean their own house first, and both ends always deny it.

That would involve effort, honesty and humility, qualities that in tragically short supply on both ends.

I'm not trying to accomplish anything in this thread.  There is nothing to be accomplished on an online message board.

As always, I just observe and belch out my little opinion here and there.  Invariably, someone comes right along to prove me right.
.


----------



## Correll

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your linking of confederate flags and the kkk, is you being a bigot.
> 
> It is not credible that you missed the last 150 years, where the Confederate Flag, lost it's role as a symbol of secession and became a symbol of regional pride.
> 
> 
> So, you are thus, lying, in order to rationalize your bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna ask you to modify that post in this way...
> 
> While born and bred Southerners see the statues and the flag as their history and heritage....not an endorsement of slavery or racism, the Democrat Party- believing that every Southerner is as racist as the  party is.....have played the flag as a call to racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bill Clinton, life-long Democrat and life-long racist,* used the flag in that way:
> 
> Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992 Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
> 
> 
> View attachment 214924
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that "clinton-gore" sign was individually made and was not a mass-produced pin for the campaign, right?   Anyone can make a pin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....revealing the Confederate flag pin by the Clinton campaign really brings out the fear in you leftists.
> 
> Imagine, *the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship, the Democrats,* trying to deny that they are wedded to the confederacy!!!!
> 
> 
> "In 1987, when her husband was governor of Arkansas, *Bill Clinton signed Act 116 that stated “The blue star above the word “ARKANSAS” is to commemorate the Confederate States of America.”*
> 
> When the Confederate flag issue arose in the 2000 election, Matt Drudge reportedthat *then-President Bill Clinton’s spokesman Joe Lockhart was asked about the issue. Lockhart told reporters, “I’ve just never heard any discussion or any objections that the president has raised.”*
> Flashback: As Governor, Bill Clinton Honored Confederacy On Arkansas Flag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Governor, Bill Clinton Kept 'Confederate' Star On The Arkansas Flag | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, *when asked directly about the authenticity of the Confederate Flag Clinton-Gore pin.....this is what we get from the career criminal:*
> 
> *"Hillary Clinton camp won’t say if Confederate flag button was official part of '92 presidential campaign*
> · *Pin badges featuring distinctive Confederate symbol being sold on Ebay Clinton team have so-far refused to comment on whether it was endorsed*
> 
> *· Follows calls to scrap 'symbol of hate' from Capitol building *
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton is *refusing to say whether a Clinton-Gore pin featuring a Confederate flag was part of her husband's official campaign merchandise.*
> 
> .....the former Arkansas first lady has not responded to questions by *The Blaze* over whether she knew if *the pin was part of the official campaign.* She has also failed to respond to requests over whether she is opposed now, or opposed then, to an act signed by her husband honoring the Confederate flag, the website said. "
> Hillary Clinton won’t say if Confederate flag button was part of '92 presidential campaign | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was the official pin of the Democrat campaign.
> 
> Trying to lie your way away from it now, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too funny!       Try try try and try again.
Click to expand...




Nice unsupported assertion. So you just here to be an ass?


----------



## Correll

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We cannot have anything resembling rational discussion or social harmony, when one side is allowed to just dismiss the other, whenever convenient by calling them "racist".
> 
> 
> 
> We also can't fix our racial issues when the other side convinces itself that racism no longer exists and that it's not even an issue.
> 
> As I point out constantly, both ends of this issue need to clean their own house first, and both ends always deny it.
> 
> That would involve effort, honesty and humility, qualities that in tragically short supply on both ends.
> 
> I'm not trying to accomplish anything in this thread.  There is nothing to be accomplished on an online message board.
> 
> As always, I just observe and belch out my little opinion here and there.  Invariably, someone comes right along to prove me right.
> .
Click to expand...



You talk about how both sides need to do something, but when I point out what your side is doing, instead of addressing it,

you immediately try to turn it around.


And we CAN have rational discussion or social harmony, when one side "convinces itself that racism no longer exists and that it's not even an issue."


All it means is that each time your side wants to cry racism, it actually has to make the case there there is a real injustice occurring, instead of just screaming it, and expecting that to be enough.


The SOuthern Strategy is a lie. Nixon did not pander to southern Racists. The South drifted right, due to the South becoming more and more prosperous and educated.


----------



## Mac1958

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We cannot have anything resembling rational discussion or social harmony, when one side is allowed to just dismiss the other, whenever convenient by calling them "racist".
> 
> 
> 
> We also can't fix our racial issues when the other side convinces itself that racism no longer exists and that it's not even an issue.
> 
> As I point out constantly, both ends of this issue need to clean their own house first, and both ends always deny it.
> 
> That would involve effort, honesty and humility, qualities that in tragically short supply on both ends.
> 
> I'm not trying to accomplish anything in this thread.  There is nothing to be accomplished on an online message board.
> 
> As always, I just observe and belch out my little opinion here and there.  Invariably, someone comes right along to prove me right.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You talk about how both sides need to do something, but when I point out what your side is doing, instead of addressing it,
> 
> you immediately try to turn it around.
> 
> 
> And we CAN have rational discussion or social harmony, when one side "convinces itself that racism no longer exists and that it's not even an issue."
> 
> 
> All it means is that each time your side wants to cry racism, it actually has to make the case there there is a real injustice occurring, instead of just screaming it, and expecting that to be enough.
> 
> 
> The SOuthern Strategy is a lie. Nixon did not pander to southern Racists. The South drifted right, due to the South becoming more and more prosperous and educated.
Click to expand...

As you well know, no one on this board takes more shit from the PC police/Identity Politics zealots/Regressive Left than me.  If you seriously can't see that, there's nothing else I can say.  That's pretty disappointing, but I guess that's the way things go here.

There will be some who will hopefully be part of a conversation that leads to healing.  Obviously, there will be many who will not be.
.


----------



## skews13

Kondor3 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one problem with your partisan adventure in spin-doctoring...
> 
> After the 1964 passage of the Civil Rights Act, Dixiecrats (Southern Democrats) shifted to the Republican Party.
> 
> Taking the Dixiecrat mindset with them, to the opposite side of the aisle.
> 
> The evidence being... the preponderance of consistent Red States in the Old South versus the number of consistent Blue States pre-1964.
> 
> Next batter, please.
Click to expand...


I thought she was just a willfully ignorant right winger at first. This post verified shes just a troll


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hollywood relentlessly portrays southerners as racist, as dumb and as inferior people.
> There are almost no positive portrayals of southerners.
> Paradoxically the Liberals pride themselves as being against stereotyping and prejudice.
> 
> 
> FBI state hate crime statistics.
> View attachment 214927
Click to expand...


New Jersey's probably the most racist state, presumably because of all it's Italians.


----------



## miketx

sealybobo said:


> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist


Lol! The KKK? They are shadow on their former selves, a card to play by desperate lying liberals who draw them like a gun.


----------



## Correll

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We cannot have anything resembling rational discussion or social harmony, when one side is allowed to just dismiss the other, whenever convenient by calling them "racist".
> 
> 
> 
> We also can't fix our racial issues when the other side convinces itself that racism no longer exists and that it's not even an issue.
> 
> As I point out constantly, both ends of this issue need to clean their own house first, and both ends always deny it.
> 
> That would involve effort, honesty and humility, qualities that in tragically short supply on both ends.
> 
> I'm not trying to accomplish anything in this thread.  There is nothing to be accomplished on an online message board.
> 
> As always, I just observe and belch out my little opinion here and there.  Invariably, someone comes right along to prove me right.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You talk about how both sides need to do something, but when I point out what your side is doing, instead of addressing it,
> 
> you immediately try to turn it around.
> 
> 
> And we CAN have rational discussion or social harmony, when one side "convinces itself that racism no longer exists and that it's not even an issue."
> 
> 
> All it means is that each time your side wants to cry racism, it actually has to make the case there there is a real injustice occurring, instead of just screaming it, and expecting that to be enough.
> 
> 
> The SOuthern Strategy is a lie. Nixon did not pander to southern Racists. The South drifted right, due to the South becoming more and more prosperous and educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you well know, no one on this board takes more shit from the PC police/Identity Politics zealots/Regressive Left than me.  If you seriously can't see that, there's nothing else I can say.  That's pretty disappointing, but I guess that's the way things go here.
> 
> There will be some who will hopefully be part of a conversation that leads to healing.  Obviously, there will be many who will not be.
> .
Click to expand...




I have seen that, and defended you on many occasions.


That being said, you just made a statement lamenting the impossibility of rational discussion, and then airy dismissed my post, instead of responding to any of my four valid and serious points.


So, how is that going  to lead to a conversation that leads to healing?


----------



## Correll

skews13 said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one problem with your partisan adventure in spin-doctoring...
> 
> After the 1964 passage of the Civil Rights Act, Dixiecrats (Southern Democrats) shifted to the Republican Party.
> 
> Taking the Dixiecrat mindset with them, to the opposite side of the aisle.
> 
> The evidence being... the preponderance of consistent Red States in the Old South versus the number of consistent Blue States pre-1964.
> 
> Next batter, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought she was just a willfully ignorant right winger at first. This post verified shes just a troll
Click to expand...



Says the poster that has not addressed one point seriously in the whole thread.

Troll.


----------



## Mac1958

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We cannot have anything resembling rational discussion or social harmony, when one side is allowed to just dismiss the other, whenever convenient by calling them "racist".
> 
> 
> 
> We also can't fix our racial issues when the other side convinces itself that racism no longer exists and that it's not even an issue.
> 
> As I point out constantly, both ends of this issue need to clean their own house first, and both ends always deny it.
> 
> That would involve effort, honesty and humility, qualities that in tragically short supply on both ends.
> 
> I'm not trying to accomplish anything in this thread.  There is nothing to be accomplished on an online message board.
> 
> As always, I just observe and belch out my little opinion here and there.  Invariably, someone comes right along to prove me right.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You talk about how both sides need to do something, but when I point out what your side is doing, instead of addressing it,
> 
> you immediately try to turn it around.
> 
> 
> And we CAN have rational discussion or social harmony, when one side "convinces itself that racism no longer exists and that it's not even an issue."
> 
> 
> All it means is that each time your side wants to cry racism, it actually has to make the case there there is a real injustice occurring, instead of just screaming it, and expecting that to be enough.
> 
> 
> The SOuthern Strategy is a lie. Nixon did not pander to southern Racists. The South drifted right, due to the South becoming more and more prosperous and educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you well know, no one on this board takes more shit from the PC police/Identity Politics zealots/Regressive Left than me.  If you seriously can't see that, there's nothing else I can say.  That's pretty disappointing, but I guess that's the way things go here.
> 
> There will be some who will hopefully be part of a conversation that leads to healing.  Obviously, there will be many who will not be.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen that, and defended you on many occasions.
> 
> 
> That being said, you just made a statement lamenting the impossibility of rational discussion, and then airy dismissed my post, instead of responding to any of my four valid and serious points.
> 
> 
> So, how is that going  to lead to a conversation that leads to healing?
Click to expand...

Those who are part of a conversation that leads to healing, if it happens, will do more than just point at the other side.  They'll be brave and honest enough to challenge their own side to clean their own house before attacking the other.

Flinging poo with the rest of the tribe is easy;  holding your own tribe accountable is hard.

Those who refuse to do that, or even to admit any faults in the first place, simply won't be a part of the conversation.
.


----------



## Correll

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> We cannot have anything resembling rational discussion or social harmony, when one side is allowed to just dismiss the other, whenever convenient by calling them "racist".
> 
> 
> 
> We also can't fix our racial issues when the other side convinces itself that racism no longer exists and that it's not even an issue.
> 
> As I point out constantly, both ends of this issue need to clean their own house first, and both ends always deny it.
> 
> That would involve effort, honesty and humility, qualities that in tragically short supply on both ends.
> 
> I'm not trying to accomplish anything in this thread.  There is nothing to be accomplished on an online message board.
> 
> As always, I just observe and belch out my little opinion here and there.  Invariably, someone comes right along to prove me right.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You talk about how both sides need to do something, but when I point out what your side is doing, instead of addressing it,
> 
> you immediately try to turn it around.
> 
> 
> And we CAN have rational discussion or social harmony, when one side "convinces itself that racism no longer exists and that it's not even an issue."
> 
> 
> All it means is that each time your side wants to cry racism, it actually has to make the case there there is a real injustice occurring, instead of just screaming it, and expecting that to be enough.
> 
> 
> The SOuthern Strategy is a lie. Nixon did not pander to southern Racists. The South drifted right, due to the South becoming more and more prosperous and educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you well know, no one on this board takes more shit from the PC police/Identity Politics zealots/Regressive Left than me.  If you seriously can't see that, there's nothing else I can say.  That's pretty disappointing, but I guess that's the way things go here.
> 
> There will be some who will hopefully be part of a conversation that leads to healing.  Obviously, there will be many who will not be.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen that, and defended you on many occasions.
> 
> 
> That being said, you just made a statement lamenting the impossibility of rational discussion, and then airy dismissed my post, instead of responding to any of my four valid and serious points.
> 
> 
> So, how is that going  to lead to a conversation that leads to healing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who are part of a conversation that leads to healing, if it happens, will do more than just point at the other side.  They'll be brave and honest enough to challenge their own side to clean their own house before attacking the other.
> 
> Flinging poo with the rest of the tribe is easy;  holding your own tribe accountable is hard.
> 
> Those who refuse to do that, or even to admit any faults in the first place, simply won't be a part of the conversation.
> .
Click to expand...




Facing the fact that the Southern Strategy is a myth, is part of what your side has to do.


We cannot have healing, if half the country assumes that a solid Third of the nation, is racist every time it votes gop.


We can't do anything, as long as that lie is tearing us apart.


----------



## Mac1958

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We also can't fix our racial issues when the other side convinces itself that racism no longer exists and that it's not even an issue.
> 
> As I point out constantly, both ends of this issue need to clean their own house first, and both ends always deny it.
> 
> That would involve effort, honesty and humility, qualities that in tragically short supply on both ends.
> 
> I'm not trying to accomplish anything in this thread.  There is nothing to be accomplished on an online message board.
> 
> As always, I just observe and belch out my little opinion here and there.  Invariably, someone comes right along to prove me right.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You talk about how both sides need to do something, but when I point out what your side is doing, instead of addressing it,
> 
> you immediately try to turn it around.
> 
> 
> And we CAN have rational discussion or social harmony, when one side "convinces itself that racism no longer exists and that it's not even an issue."
> 
> 
> All it means is that each time your side wants to cry racism, it actually has to make the case there there is a real injustice occurring, instead of just screaming it, and expecting that to be enough.
> 
> 
> The SOuthern Strategy is a lie. Nixon did not pander to southern Racists. The South drifted right, due to the South becoming more and more prosperous and educated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As you well know, no one on this board takes more shit from the PC police/Identity Politics zealots/Regressive Left than me.  If you seriously can't see that, there's nothing else I can say.  That's pretty disappointing, but I guess that's the way things go here.
> 
> There will be some who will hopefully be part of a conversation that leads to healing.  Obviously, there will be many who will not be.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen that, and defended you on many occasions.
> 
> 
> That being said, you just made a statement lamenting the impossibility of rational discussion, and then airy dismissed my post, instead of responding to any of my four valid and serious points.
> 
> 
> So, how is that going  to lead to a conversation that leads to healing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who are part of a conversation that leads to healing, if it happens, will do more than just point at the other side.  They'll be brave and honest enough to challenge their own side to clean their own house before attacking the other.
> 
> Flinging poo with the rest of the tribe is easy;  holding your own tribe accountable is hard.
> 
> Those who refuse to do that, or even to admit any faults in the first place, simply won't be a part of the conversation.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facing the fact that the Southern Strategy is a myth, is part of what your side has to do.
> 
> 
> We cannot have healing, if half the country assumes that a solid Third of the nation, is racist every time it votes gop.
> 
> 
> We can't do anything, as long as that lie is tearing us apart.
Click to expand...

I know, it's all on the other guys.  I know.
.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

sealybobo said:


> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist


Don't worship Lee but do acknowledge his place as one of the greatest strategist in history you would have to be totally ignorant of history not to. If your family is from the South you likely have ancestors who fought in the Civil War. My Great, Great, Grandfather served with the 57th Alabama Infantry regiment, he did not own slaves. If I was to exercise my right to free speech and fly the Confederate battle flag it would be to honor my ancestor and that has fuck all to do with slavery. The KKK is not the power it was back when its members were exclusively Democrat.


----------



## Correll

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You talk about how both sides need to do something, but when I point out what your side is doing, instead of addressing it,
> 
> you immediately try to turn it around.
> 
> 
> And we CAN have rational discussion or social harmony, when one side "convinces itself that racism no longer exists and that it's not even an issue."
> 
> 
> All it means is that each time your side wants to cry racism, it actually has to make the case there there is a real injustice occurring, instead of just screaming it, and expecting that to be enough.
> 
> 
> The SOuthern Strategy is a lie. Nixon did not pander to southern Racists. The South drifted right, due to the South becoming more and more prosperous and educated.
> 
> 
> 
> As you well know, no one on this board takes more shit from the PC police/Identity Politics zealots/Regressive Left than me.  If you seriously can't see that, there's nothing else I can say.  That's pretty disappointing, but I guess that's the way things go here.
> 
> There will be some who will hopefully be part of a conversation that leads to healing.  Obviously, there will be many who will not be.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen that, and defended you on many occasions.
> 
> 
> That being said, you just made a statement lamenting the impossibility of rational discussion, and then airy dismissed my post, instead of responding to any of my four valid and serious points.
> 
> 
> So, how is that going  to lead to a conversation that leads to healing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who are part of a conversation that leads to healing, if it happens, will do more than just point at the other side.  They'll be brave and honest enough to challenge their own side to clean their own house before attacking the other.
> 
> Flinging poo with the rest of the tribe is easy;  holding your own tribe accountable is hard.
> 
> Those who refuse to do that, or even to admit any faults in the first place, simply won't be a part of the conversation.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facing the fact that the Southern Strategy is a myth, is part of what your side has to do.
> 
> 
> We cannot have healing, if half the country assumes that a solid Third of the nation, is racist every time it votes gop.
> 
> 
> We can't do anything, as long as that lie is tearing us apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, it's all on the other guys.  I know.
> .
Click to expand...



On this issue, pretty much. 


ONe difference is, that I am will to debate people who are arguing that the Southern Strategy is real.


I'm engaged in discussion. I'm defending my position and at least listening to the other side. 


I made two points in my last post. You addressed neither.


----------



## Mac1958

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> As you well know, no one on this board takes more shit from the PC police/Identity Politics zealots/Regressive Left than me.  If you seriously can't see that, there's nothing else I can say.  That's pretty disappointing, but I guess that's the way things go here.
> 
> There will be some who will hopefully be part of a conversation that leads to healing.  Obviously, there will be many who will not be.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen that, and defended you on many occasions.
> 
> 
> That being said, you just made a statement lamenting the impossibility of rational discussion, and then airy dismissed my post, instead of responding to any of my four valid and serious points.
> 
> 
> So, how is that going  to lead to a conversation that leads to healing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those who are part of a conversation that leads to healing, if it happens, will do more than just point at the other side.  They'll be brave and honest enough to challenge their own side to clean their own house before attacking the other.
> 
> Flinging poo with the rest of the tribe is easy;  holding your own tribe accountable is hard.
> 
> Those who refuse to do that, or even to admit any faults in the first place, simply won't be a part of the conversation.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facing the fact that the Southern Strategy is a myth, is part of what your side has to do.
> 
> 
> We cannot have healing, if half the country assumes that a solid Third of the nation, is racist every time it votes gop.
> 
> 
> We can't do anything, as long as that lie is tearing us apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, it's all on the other guys.  I know.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> On this issue, pretty much.
> 
> 
> ONe difference is, that I am will to debate people who are arguing that the Southern Strategy is real.
> 
> 
> I'm engaged in discussion. I'm defending my position and at least listening to the other side.
> 
> 
> I made two points in my last post. You addressed neither.
Click to expand...

I'm terrible at myopic, binary, partisan back-and-forth.  One of my many weaknesses.  I don't see the point of it.

Especially online.

There are plenty of people who will be willing to play along, though.
.


----------



## Polishprince

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Southerners are clearly easily brainwashed, thanks in part to their British ethnic origins.
> .



Large numbers of people in the Southlands aren't British in ethnicity at all.   Particularly since the Carter Regime, large numbers of Rust Belters of various ethnicities have moved to the Land of Cotton because of the incredible opportunities.


----------



## centerleftFL

PoliticalChic said:


> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.



*
I'll tell you what, since ANYONE can change Wikipedia, change THIS.  Go for it...*

*Southern strategy*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




The Southern United States as defined by the Census Bureau In American politics, the *Southern strategy refers to a Republican Party electoral strategy to increase political support among white voters in the South by appealing to racism against African Americans.[1][2][3] *As the civil rights movement and dismantling of Jim Crow laws in the 1950s and 1960s visibly deepened existing racial tensions in much of the Southern United States, Republican politicians such as presidential candidate Richard Nixon and Senator Barry Goldwater developed strategies that successfully contributed to the political realignment of many white, conservative voters in the South who had traditionally supported the Democratic Party rather than the Republican Party.[4] It also helped to push the Republican Party much more to the right.[4]

The "Southern strategy" refers primarily to "top down" narratives of the political realignment of the South which suggest that Republican leaders consciously appealed to many white Southerners' racial grievances in order to gain their support.[5] This top-down narrative of the Southern strategy is generally believed to be the primary force that transformed Southern politics following the civil rights era.[6][7] This view has been questioned by historians such as Matthew Lassiter, Kevin M. Kruse and Joseph Crespino, who have presented an alternative, "bottom up" narrative, which Lassiter has called the "suburban strategy". This narrative recognizes the centrality of racial backlash to the political realignment of the South,[8] but suggests that this backlash took the form of a defense of _de facto_ segregation in the suburbs rather than overt resistance to racial integration and that the story of this backlash is a national rather than a strictly Southern one.[9][10][11][12]

The perception that the Republican Party had served as the "vehicle of white supremacy in the South", particularly during the Goldwater campaign and the presidential elections of 1968 and 1972, made it difficult for the Republican Party to win back the support of black voters in the South in later years.[4] In 2005, Republican National Committee chairman Ken Mehlman formally apologized to the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP), a national civil rights organization, for exploiting racial polarization to win elections and ignoring the black vote.[13][14]


----------



## Correll

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen that, and defended you on many occasions.
> 
> 
> That being said, you just made a statement lamenting the impossibility of rational discussion, and then airy dismissed my post, instead of responding to any of my four valid and serious points.
> 
> 
> So, how is that going  to lead to a conversation that leads to healing?
> 
> 
> 
> Those who are part of a conversation that leads to healing, if it happens, will do more than just point at the other side.  They'll be brave and honest enough to challenge their own side to clean their own house before attacking the other.
> 
> Flinging poo with the rest of the tribe is easy;  holding your own tribe accountable is hard.
> 
> Those who refuse to do that, or even to admit any faults in the first place, simply won't be a part of the conversation.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Facing the fact that the Southern Strategy is a myth, is part of what your side has to do.
> 
> 
> We cannot have healing, if half the country assumes that a solid Third of the nation, is racist every time it votes gop.
> 
> 
> We can't do anything, as long as that lie is tearing us apart.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know, it's all on the other guys.  I know.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> On this issue, pretty much.
> 
> 
> ONe difference is, that I am will to debate people who are arguing that the Southern Strategy is real.
> 
> 
> I'm engaged in discussion. I'm defending my position and at least listening to the other side.
> 
> 
> I made two points in my last post. You addressed neither.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm terrible at myopic, binary, partisan back-and-forth.  One of my many weaknesses.  I don't see the point of it.
> 
> Especially online.
> 
> There are plenty of people who will be willing to play along, though.
> .
Click to expand...




What IF, I am correct, and the Southern Strategy is a myth?


----------



## Mac1958

Correll said:


> What IF, I am correct, and the Southern Strategy is a myth?


I have no idea.  I don't see how it matters right now, at this very moment.

What matters to me is that both ends of this issue refuse to look in the mirror.
.


----------



## Correll

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What IF, I am correct, and the Southern Strategy is a myth?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea.  I don't see how it matters right now, at this very moment.
> 
> What matters to me is that both ends of this issue refuse to look in the mirror.
> .
Click to expand...




You don't think it would be relevant, if a third of the country, you thought was voting based on hate, was NOT?


You dont' think that would matter?


----------



## Polishprince

sealybobo said:


> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist




The "Southern Strategy" had nothing to do with people flipping en masse or the Republicans deciding to embrace racism.

After the Republicans achieved their total victory in the Civil Rights battle of the 1960's and burying Jim Crow in the unmarked grave of discredited lies, why shouldn't they try to appeal to southern voters?  The main platform plank of the Democrat Party was no longer an issue.    Sure, the Left would continue to maintain a majority in the South for several more decades with despots like Jimmy Carter, Bill Clinton and the Gores, but the people were no longer beholden to the left.

The Clintons and other Far Lefters were rejected for incompetence, not because of the electorate's racism.


----------



## Mac1958

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What IF, I am correct, and the Southern Strategy is a myth?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea.  I don't see how it matters right now, at this very moment.
> 
> What matters to me is that both ends of this issue refuse to look in the mirror.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think it would be relevant, if a third of the country, you thought was voting based on hate, was NOT?
> 
> 
> You dont' think that would matter?
Click to expand...

No, I sure don't.

Some declaration that "the Southern Strategy is a myth" would not change minds, one iota.

Minorities are far more likely to look at what they actually see, such as a President who pretends not to know who David Duke is.
.


----------



## skews13

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worship Lee but do acknowledge his place as one of the greatest strategist in history you would have to be totally ignorant of history not to. If your family is from the South you likely have ancestors who fought in the Civil War. My Great, Great, Grandfather served with the 57th Alabama Infantry regiment, he did not own slaves. If I was to exercise my right to free speech and fly the Confederate battle flag it would be to honor my ancestor and that has fuck all to do with slavery. The KKK is not the power it was back when its members were exclusively Democrat.
Click to expand...


I am southern and have family members that fought in the war to.

I was born in a hospital in  Richmond four blocks from where Lee lived on Grace  St.

The KKK was started as a terrorist group by ex confederate soldiers. Who later enlisted Nathan Forrest as their leader. He quit a short time later because even he couldn’t stomach who these low life’s were.

Lee was the only one his family that sided with the confederacy. All of his other family members did not.

He wasn’t that brilliant of a strategist as he should have never went into Pennsylvania, which split his Army and cost him the war. He could have occupied Washington DC, and forced Lincoln to sign a truce which he would have done, because of the pressure from northern abolitionists and news papers at the time that were afraid of a confederate invasion.

Thomas Jackson on the other hand was a brilliant strategist and the most feared confederate general of the war. He never lost a battle, and his death prompted the meeting with Sherman Grant and Lincoln at City Point to press for a final push to win the war for the Union.

The political parties since that time have completely flipped, as the Dixiecrats would not accept Eisenhower’s or Johnson’s segregating of public schools in the south, and the Civil Rights Act by Johnson sealed that And the Southern Strategy became a campaign strategy by Nixon to win in 1968 which morphed into his law and order strategy in 1972


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mac1958 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> On other threads they'll tell you that racism isn't an issue any more. All one can do is observe at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "...they'll tell you that racism isn't an issue any more."
> Can you give a few examples of where it is?
> No?
> Of course you can't, fence-sitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "...they'll tell you that racism isn't an issue any more."
> Can you give a few examples of where it is?
> No?
> Of course you can't, fence-sitter.
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you were challenged on your contention.....off you scurry with your tail between your legs.
> 
> 
> Good little fence-sitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you like, hon.
> .
Click to expand...




What I like is proving you the one-dimensional fence-sitter too dumb and too cowardly to ever take a position, and defend it.

You've been a great help in that endeavor.


----------



## PoliticalChic

bodecea said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your linking of confederate flags and the kkk, is you being a bigot.
> 
> It is not credible that you missed the last 150 years, where the Confederate Flag, lost it's role as a symbol of secession and became a symbol of regional pride.
> 
> 
> So, you are thus, lying, in order to rationalize your bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna ask you to modify that post in this way...
> 
> While born and bred Southerners see the statues and the flag as their history and heritage....not an endorsement of slavery or racism, the Democrat Party- believing that every Southerner is as racist as the  party is.....have played the flag as a call to racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bill Clinton, life-long Democrat and life-long racist,* used the flag in that way:
> 
> Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992 Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
> 
> 
> View attachment 214924
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know that "clinton-gore" sign was individually made and was not a mass-produced pin for the campaign, right?   Anyone can make a pin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....revealing the Confederate flag pin by the Clinton campaign really brings out the fear in you leftists.
> 
> Imagine, *the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship, the Democrats,* trying to deny that they are wedded to the confederacy!!!!
> 
> 
> "In 1987, when her husband was governor of Arkansas, *Bill Clinton signed Act 116 that stated “The blue star above the word “ARKANSAS” is to commemorate the Confederate States of America.”*
> 
> When the Confederate flag issue arose in the 2000 election, Matt Drudge reportedthat *then-President Bill Clinton’s spokesman Joe Lockhart was asked about the issue. Lockhart told reporters, “I’ve just never heard any discussion or any objections that the president has raised.”*
> Flashback: As Governor, Bill Clinton Honored Confederacy On Arkansas Flag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As Governor, Bill Clinton Kept 'Confederate' Star On The Arkansas Flag | HuffPost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, *when asked directly about the authenticity of the Confederate Flag Clinton-Gore pin.....this is what we get from the career criminal:*
> 
> *"Hillary Clinton camp won’t say if Confederate flag button was official part of '92 presidential campaign*
> · *Pin badges featuring distinctive Confederate symbol being sold on Ebay Clinton team have so-far refused to comment on whether it was endorsed*
> 
> *· Follows calls to scrap 'symbol of hate' from Capitol building *
> 
> 
> Hillary Clinton is *refusing to say whether a Clinton-Gore pin featuring a Confederate flag was part of her husband's official campaign merchandise.*
> 
> .....the former Arkansas first lady has not responded to questions by *The Blaze* over whether she knew if *the pin was part of the official campaign.* She has also failed to respond to requests over whether she is opposed now, or opposed then, to an act signed by her husband honoring the Confederate flag, the website said. "
> Hillary Clinton won’t say if Confederate flag button was part of '92 presidential campaign | Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it was the official pin of the Democrat campaign.
> 
> Trying to lie your way away from it now, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too funny!       Try try try and try again.
Click to expand...




Try what again...smash another custard pie in your ugly kisser???


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What IF, I am correct, and the Southern Strategy is a myth?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea.  I don't see how it matters right now, at this very moment.
> 
> What matters to me is that both ends of this issue refuse to look in the mirror.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think it would be relevant, if a third of the country, you thought was voting based on hate, was NOT?
> 
> 
> You dont' think that would matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I sure don't.
> 
> Some declaration that "the Southern Strategy is a myth" would not change minds, one iota.
> 
> Minorities are far more likely to look at what they actually see, such as a President who pretends not to know who David Duke is.
> .
Click to expand...




David Duke....the Democrat.


State Senator, 1975 (Baton Rouge Area)[edit]
Threshold > 50%

First Ballot, November 1, 1975

Louisiana State Senate, 1975
Party Candidate Votes %
Democratic Kenneth Osterberger 22,287 66
Democratic David Duke 11,079 33
N/A Others 1
Total 100
State Senator, 10th District, 1979 (Suburban New Orleans)[edit]
Threshold > 50% First Ballot, October 27, 1979

Louisiana State Senate, 10th District, 1979
Party Candidate Votes %
Democratic Joseph Tiemann 21,329 57
Democratic David Duke 9,897 26
N/A Others 6,459 17
Total 37,685 100
Democratic Nomination for United States Presidential Candidate, 1988 (Louisiana results)[edit]
Threshold = Plurality

1988 Democratic Presidential primary in Louisiana
Party Candidate Votes %
Democratic Jesse Jackson 221,522 35
Democratic Al Gore 174,971 28
Democratic Michael Dukakis 95,661 15
Democratic Dick Gephardt 67,029 11
Democratic Gary Hart 26,437 4
Democratic David Duke 23,391 4
Democratic Others 16,008 3
Total 625,019 100
Electoral history of David Duke - Wikipedia



Duke left the KKK long before he became a Republicans....


"In 1979, after his first, abortive run for president (as a Democrat) and a series of highly publicized violent Klan incidents, Duke quietly incorporated the nonprofit National Association for the Advancement of White People (NAAWP) in an attempt to leave the baggage of the Klan behind."

David Duke - Wikipedia



Gads, you're ignorant.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Polishprince said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Southerners are clearly easily brainwashed, thanks in part to their British ethnic origins.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Large numbers of people in the Southlands aren't British in ethnicity at all.   Particularly since the Carter Regime, large numbers of Rust Belters of various ethnicities have moved to the Land of Cotton because of the incredible opportunities.
Click to expand...


There's increasingly more Germans, Italians, Poles, Irish Catholics in some Southern states, but hardly enough to make up for the overwhelming British origins of most Southerners.


----------



## PoliticalChic

centerleftFL said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I'll tell you what, since ANYONE can change Wikipedia, change THIS.  Go for it...*
> 
> *Southern strategy*
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Southern United States as defined by the Census Bureau In American politics, the *Southern strategy refers to a Republican Party electoral strategy to increase political support among white voters in the South by appealing to racism against African Americans.[1][2][3] *As the civil rights movement and dismantling of Jim Crow laws in the 1950s and 1960s visibly deepened existing racial tensions in much of the Southern United States, Republican politicians such as presidential candidate Richard Nixon and Senator Barry Goldwater developed strategies that successfully contributed to the political realignment of many white, conservative voters in the South who had traditionally supported the Democratic Party rather than the Republican Party.[4] It also helped to push the Republican Party much more to the right.[4]
> 
> The "Southern strategy" refers primarily to "top down" narratives of the political realignment of the South which suggest that Republican leaders consciously appealed to many white Southerners' racial grievances in order to gain their support.[5] This top-down narrative of the Southern strategy is generally believed to be the primary force that transformed Southern politics following the civil rights era.[6][7] This view has been questioned by historians such as Matthew Lassiter, Kevin M. Kruse and Joseph Crespino, who have presented an alternative, "bottom up" narrative, which Lassiter has called the "suburban strategy". This narrative recognizes the centrality of racial backlash to the political realignment of the South,[8] but suggests that this backlash took the form of a defense of _de facto_ segregation in the suburbs rather than overt resistance to racial integration and that the story of this backlash is a national rather than a strictly Southern one.[9][10][11][12]
> 
> The perception that the Republican Party had served as the "vehicle of white supremacy in the South", particularly during the Goldwater campaign and the presidential elections of 1968 and 1972, made it difficult for the Republican Party to win back the support of black voters in the South in later years.[4] In 2005, Republican National Committee chairman Ken Mehlman formally apologized to the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP), a national civil rights organization, for exploiting racial polarization to win elections and ignoring the black vote.[13][14]
Click to expand...




As proven in this thread, the 'Southern Strategy' is a myth.


----------



## konradv

PoliticalChic said:


> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.


Big issues were school integration, school bussing to achieve integration and law and order, all of which  had racial overtones.  Of course there were no explicit racist pitches, that would have been political suicide, but those issues and others contributed heavily to turning the Democratic south Republican.


----------



## PoliticalChic

skews13 said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worship Lee but do acknowledge his place as one of the greatest strategist in history you would have to be totally ignorant of history not to. If your family is from the South you likely have ancestors who fought in the Civil War. My Great, Great, Grandfather served with the 57th Alabama Infantry regiment, he did not own slaves. If I was to exercise my right to free speech and fly the Confederate battle flag it would be to honor my ancestor and that has fuck all to do with slavery. The KKK is not the power it was back when its members were exclusively Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am southern and have family members that fought in the war to.
> 
> I was born in a hospital in  Richmond four blocks from where Lee lived on Grace  St.
> 
> The KKK was started as a terrorist group by ex confederate soldiers. Who later enlisted Nathan Forrest as their leader. He quit a short time later because even he couldn’t stomach who these low life’s were.
> 
> Lee was the only one his family that sided with the confederacy. All of his other family members did not.
> 
> He wasn’t that brilliant of a strategist as he should have never went into Pennsylvania, which split his Army and cost him the war. He could have occupied Washington DC, and forced Lincoln to sign a truce which he would have done, because of the pressure from northern abolitionists and news papers at the time that were afraid of a confederate invasion.
> 
> Thomas Jackson on the other hand was a brilliant strategist and the most feared confederate general of the war. He never lost a battle, and his death prompted the meeting with Sherman Grant and Lincoln at City Point to press for a final push to win the war for the Union.
> 
> The political parties since that time have completely flipped, as the Dixiecrats would not accept Eisenhower’s or Johnson’s segregating of public schools in the south, and the Civil Rights Act by Johnson sealed that And the Southern Strategy became a campaign strategy by Nixon to win in 1968 which morphed into his law and order strategy in 1972
Click to expand...



"The KKK was started as a terrorist group by ex confederate soldiers."


Painful as it is to you, we can be more accurate:

Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425



Everything I post is factual, and documented. 



"The political parties since that time have completely flipped..."

False, but proves you to be an ignorant government school grad.


----------



## Polishprince

Mac1958 said:


> Minorities are far more likely to look at what they actually see, such as a President who pretends not to know who David Duke is.
> .



I really don't know who Dave Duke is.    Sure, I know he's a contributor at CNN and the other mainstream media news sources, and they roll him out of his retirement when they are looking to embarrass President Trump or other Republicans.

But, really, he's a non-entity, as he has basically Zero followers, and Mr. Duke keeps his tax returns pretty much secret.  My guess is that the gentleman gets most of the means needed for his support from the Lame Stream Media and/or the DNC.   But really, when it comes down to it, the public doesn't really know who Duke is or why the Liberals try to make it seem like he's "important" and mandatory to respond to.


----------



## PoliticalChic

konradv said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> Big issues were school integration, school bussing to achieve integration and law and order, all of which  had racial overtones.  Of course there were no explicit racist pitches, that would have been political suicide, but those issues and others contributed heavily to turning the Democratic south Republican.
Click to expand...



Let's review real history for your benefit:

1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne

2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.

3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.

4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress

5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.

6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.

7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.

8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..

9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.

10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.

11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?


All accurate and totally true.

You should take notes.


----------



## Polishprince

The Modern leader of the White Supremacist movement is Richard Spencer.   If the name is familiar to you, it should be if you are a liberal.

The man is a self admitted socialist and one of the chief founders of the Occupy Wall Street Movement, which attempted to enact change by desecrating on our nation's police cruisers.   Documented digitally, they were actually defecating on NYPD cruisers.

Disgusting, and it has nothing to do with President Trump, who uses regular indoor plumbing for this kind of activity.


----------



## Mac1958

Polishprince said:


> I really don't know who Dave Duke is.    Sure, I know he's a contributor at CNN and the other mainstream media news sources, and they roll him out of his retirement when they are looking to embarrass President Trump or other Republicans.  But, really, he's a non-entity, as he has basically Zero followers, and Mr. Duke keeps his tax returns pretty much secret.  My guess is that the gentleman gets most of the means needed for his support from the Lame Stream Media and/or the DNC.   But really, when it comes down to it, the public doesn't really know who Duke is or why the Liberals try to make it seem like he's "important" and mandatory to respond to.


David Duke is a former Grand Wizard of the Ku Klux Klan, a proud white separatist, and a big ol' fan of Donald Trump.

A vast majority of American adults know that.

If you really didn't know that, that's fine.  Minorities sure do.
.


----------



## Mac1958

PoliticalChic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On other threads they'll tell you that racism isn't an issue any more. All one can do is observe at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> "...they'll tell you that racism isn't an issue any more."
> Can you give a few examples of where it is?
> No?
> Of course you can't, fence-sitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "...they'll tell you that racism isn't an issue any more."
> Can you give a few examples of where it is?
> No?
> Of course you can't, fence-sitter.
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you were challenged on your contention.....off you scurry with your tail between your legs.
> 
> 
> Good little fence-sitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever you like, hon.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I like is proving you the one-dimensional fence-sitter too dumb and too cowardly to ever take a position, and defend it.
> 
> You've been a great help in that endeavor.
Click to expand...

Whatever you say, hon.
.


----------



## Polishprince

Mac1958 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know who Dave Duke is.    Sure, I know he's a contributor at CNN and the other mainstream media news sources, and they roll him out of his retirement when they are looking to embarrass President Trump or other Republicans.  But, really, he's a non-entity, as he has basically Zero followers, and Mr. Duke keeps his tax returns pretty much secret.  My guess is that the gentleman gets most of the means needed for his support from the Lame Stream Media and/or the DNC.   But really, when it comes down to it, the public doesn't really know who Duke is or why the Liberals try to make it seem like he's "important" and mandatory to respond to.
> 
> 
> 
> David Duke is a former Grand Wizard of the Ku Klux Klan, a proud white separatist, and a big ol' fan of Donald Trump.
> 
> A vast majority of American adults know that.
> 
> If you really didn't know that, that's fine.  Minorities sure do.
> .
Click to expand...



I know that Mr. Duke was a leader of a tiny extremist group back in the day- but how does that make him an important figure to anyone. The Youngstown Men's Garden Club has more members, no one knows who the leader is, much less the former leaders.

Dave Duke is a media personality, employed part time by CNN.   He's a "fan" of President Trump because that's what his employer wants in their goal to embarrass the President. 

If minorities are somehow impressed with this show,that's on them.


----------



## Mac1958

Polishprince said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know who Dave Duke is.    Sure, I know he's a contributor at CNN and the other mainstream media news sources, and they roll him out of his retirement when they are looking to embarrass President Trump or other Republicans.  But, really, he's a non-entity, as he has basically Zero followers, and Mr. Duke keeps his tax returns pretty much secret.  My guess is that the gentleman gets most of the means needed for his support from the Lame Stream Media and/or the DNC.   But really, when it comes down to it, the public doesn't really know who Duke is or why the Liberals try to make it seem like he's "important" and mandatory to respond to.
> 
> 
> 
> David Duke is a former Grand Wizard of the Ku Klux Klan, a proud white separatist, and a big ol' fan of Donald Trump.
> 
> A vast majority of American adults know that.
> 
> If you really didn't know that, that's fine.  Minorities sure do.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know that Mr. Duke was a leader of a tiny extremist group back in the day- but how does that make him an important figure to anyone. The Youngstown Men's Garden Club has more members, no one knows who the leader is, much less the former leaders.
> 
> Dave Duke is a media personality, employed part time by CNN.   He's a "fan" of President Trump because that's what his employer wants in their goal to embarrass the President.
> 
> If minorities are somehow impressed with this show,that's on them.
Click to expand...

Agreed.  And they will proceed accordingly.  Especially when they see Trump fans pretend David Duke and the KKK mean nothing.

No problem.
.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mac1958 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know who Dave Duke is.    Sure, I know he's a contributor at CNN and the other mainstream media news sources, and they roll him out of his retirement when they are looking to embarrass President Trump or other Republicans.  But, really, he's a non-entity, as he has basically Zero followers, and Mr. Duke keeps his tax returns pretty much secret.  My guess is that the gentleman gets most of the means needed for his support from the Lame Stream Media and/or the DNC.   But really, when it comes down to it, the public doesn't really know who Duke is or why the Liberals try to make it seem like he's "important" and mandatory to respond to.
> 
> 
> 
> David Duke is a former Grand Wizard of the Ku Klux Klan, a proud white separatist, and a big ol' fan of Donald Trump.
> 
> A vast majority of American adults know that.
> 
> If you really didn't know that, that's fine.  Minorities sure do.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know that Mr. Duke was a leader of a tiny extremist group back in the day- but how does that make him an important figure to anyone. The Youngstown Men's Garden Club has more members, no one knows who the leader is, much less the former leaders.
> 
> Dave Duke is a media personality, employed part time by CNN.   He's a "fan" of President Trump because that's what his employer wants in their goal to embarrass the President.
> 
> If minorities are somehow impressed with this show,that's on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  And they will proceed accordingly.  Especially when they see Trump fans pretend David Duke and the KKK mean nothing.
> 
> No problem.
> .
Click to expand...




Yup....they mean nothing....

...just like you.


----------



## Polishprince

Mac1958 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know who Dave Duke is.    Sure, I know he's a contributor at CNN and the other mainstream media news sources, and they roll him out of his retirement when they are looking to embarrass President Trump or other Republicans.  But, really, he's a non-entity, as he has basically Zero followers, and Mr. Duke keeps his tax returns pretty much secret.  My guess is that the gentleman gets most of the means needed for his support from the Lame Stream Media and/or the DNC.   But really, when it comes down to it, the public doesn't really know who Duke is or why the Liberals try to make it seem like he's "important" and mandatory to respond to.
> 
> 
> 
> David Duke is a former Grand Wizard of the Ku Klux Klan, a proud white separatist, and a big ol' fan of Donald Trump.
> 
> A vast majority of American adults know that.
> 
> If you really didn't know that, that's fine.  Minorities sure do.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know that Mr. Duke was a leader of a tiny extremist group back in the day- but how does that make him an important figure to anyone. The Youngstown Men's Garden Club has more members, no one knows who the leader is, much less the former leaders.
> 
> Dave Duke is a media personality, employed part time by CNN.   He's a "fan" of President Trump because that's what his employer wants in their goal to embarrass the President.
> 
> If minorities are somehow impressed with this show,that's on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  And they will proceed accordingly.  Especially when they see Trump fans pretend David Duke and the KKK mean nothing.
> 
> No problem.
> .
Click to expand...



Let me ask you this.    If someone at H&R Block leaked Dave Duke's tax return and his principal source of income was from the Media and DNC, would it surprise you?   In your opinion, should that kind of information be suppressed by the media if a whistle blower came forward?


----------



## Toro

Although the phrase "Southern strategy" is often attributed to Nixon's political strategist Kevin Phillips, he did not originate it[15] but popularized it.[16] In an interview included in a 1970 _New York Times_ article, Phillips stated his analysis based on studies of ethnic voting:

From now on, the Republicans are never going to get more than 10 to 20 percent of the Negro vote and they don't need any more than that... but Republicans would be shortsighted if they weakened enforcement of the Voting Rights Act. The more Negroes who register as Democrats in the South, the sooner the Negrophobe whites will quit the Democrats and become Republicans. That's where the votes are. Without that prodding from the blacks, the whites will backslide into their old comfortable arrangement with the local Democrats.[1]​

Southern strategy - Wikipedia


----------



## Skylar

PoliticalChic said:


> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.



Nixon's political strategist is a far better source on the Southern Strategy than D'Souza.



> From now on, the Republicans are never going to get more than 10 to 20 percent of the Negro vote and they don't need any more than that... but Republicans would be shortsighted if they weakened enforcement of the Voting Rights Act. The more Negroes who register as Democrats in the South, the sooner the Negrophobe whites will quit the Democrats and become Republicans. That's where the votes are. Without that prodding from the blacks, the whites will backslide into their old comfortable arrangement with the local Democrats.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/packages/html/books/phillips-southern.pdf



With even Bush's campaign manager recognizing that it as republican party policy to exploit racial tensions. 



> Republican candidates often have prospered by ignoring black voters and* even by exploiting racial tensions *[...] by the '70s and into the '80s and '90s, the Democratic Party solidified its gains in the African-American community, and we Republicans did not effectively reach out. Some Republicans gave up on winning the African-American vote, looking the other way or trying to benefit politically from racial polarization. I am here today as the Republican chairman to tell you we were wrong.
> 
> RNC Chief to Say It Was 'Wrong' to Exploit Racial Conflict for Votes



Which of course, you know. Which, of course, you've read. But really hope we haven't. 

As always, your arguments rely on the ignorance of your audience.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Toro said:


> Although the phrase "Southern strategy" is often attributed to Nixon's political strategist Kevin Phillips, he did not originate it[15] but popularized it.[16] In an interview included in a 1970 _New York Times_ article, Phillips stated his analysis based on studies of ethnic voting:
> 
> From now on, the Republicans are never going to get more than 10 to 20 percent of the Negro vote and they don't need any more than that... but Republicans would be shortsighted if they weakened enforcement of the Voting Rights Act. The more Negroes who register as Democrats in the South, the sooner the Negrophobe whites will quit the Democrats and become Republicans. That's where the votes are. Without that prodding from the blacks, the whites will backslide into their old comfortable arrangement with the local Democrats.[1]​
> 
> Southern strategy - Wikipedia




One would hope that you would learn to rely on me, and not Wikipedia.

It is controlled by Leftists.


----------



## Timmy

Maybe Poli would like to explain the Lincoln election electoral map.   Vs today .

The “red” voted for Abe .  Recognize those states?  They are the liberal states , which now makes up “democrat” country . 

The only lie is righties trying to deflect their disgraceful slavery and treasonist behavior on to liberals .  You are liars .


----------



## Mac1958

Polishprince said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know who Dave Duke is.    Sure, I know he's a contributor at CNN and the other mainstream media news sources, and they roll him out of his retirement when they are looking to embarrass President Trump or other Republicans.  But, really, he's a non-entity, as he has basically Zero followers, and Mr. Duke keeps his tax returns pretty much secret.  My guess is that the gentleman gets most of the means needed for his support from the Lame Stream Media and/or the DNC.   But really, when it comes down to it, the public doesn't really know who Duke is or why the Liberals try to make it seem like he's "important" and mandatory to respond to.
> 
> 
> 
> David Duke is a former Grand Wizard of the Ku Klux Klan, a proud white separatist, and a big ol' fan of Donald Trump.
> 
> A vast majority of American adults know that.
> 
> If you really didn't know that, that's fine.  Minorities sure do.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know that Mr. Duke was a leader of a tiny extremist group back in the day- but how does that make him an important figure to anyone. The Youngstown Men's Garden Club has more members, no one knows who the leader is, much less the former leaders.
> 
> Dave Duke is a media personality, employed part time by CNN.   He's a "fan" of President Trump because that's what his employer wants in their goal to embarrass the President.
> 
> If minorities are somehow impressed with this show,that's on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  And they will proceed accordingly.  Especially when they see Trump fans pretend David Duke and the KKK mean nothing.
> 
> No problem.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this.    If someone at H&R Block leaked Dave Duke's tax return and his principal source of income was from the Media and DNC, would it surprise you?   In your opinion, should that kind of information be suppressed by the media if a whistle blower came forward?
Click to expand...

I have no idea.  I'll go with whatever your answer is.

What I do know is that pretending that the KKK and Duke don't matter is denial in the extreme.

I assume that you have no interest in seeing race relations improve, and that's your call.
.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Timmy said:


> Maybe Poli would like to explain the Lincoln election electoral map.   Vs today .
> 
> The “red” voted for Abe .  Recognize those states?  They are the liberal states , which now makes up “democrat” country .
> 
> The only lie is righties trying to deflect their disgraceful slavery and treasonist behavior on to liberals .  You are liars .






First, I never lie.

Let's prove it together.....

This is the party to which you've pledged fealty.


1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne

2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.

3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.

4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress

5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.

6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.

7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.

8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..

9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.

10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.

11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?



Seems pretty clear that the 'Southern Strategy myth' is designed to cloud that history.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Well.....that seems to have put Timmy in his place.


----------



## PoliticalChic

7. *Let’s blow the Democrat lie about a ‘Southern Strategy to get the racist vote’ out of the water.*


Time to see just how 'racist' Nixon and the GOP were during that 'Southern Strategy' farrago.


“Tom Wicker, the progressive columnist for the _New York _Times, gave his appraisal of *Nixon’s desegregation efforts. “There’s no doubt about it—the Nixon administration accomplished more in 1970 to desegregate Southern school systems than had been done in the 16 previous years or probably since. *There’s no doubt either that it was Richard Nixon personally who conceived, orchestrated and led the administration’s* desegregation effort .* . . .That effort resulted in probably the outstanding domestic achievement of his administration.”

The Nixon Administration went even further, *putting into effect the nation’s first affirmative action program. Dubbed the Philadelphia Plan, *it imposed racial goals and timetables on the building trade unions first in Philadelphia and then throughout the country. Basically, Nixon moved to kick in the closed union door and to *force racist Democratic unions to admit blacks*. 

The progressive legal scholar Neal Devins admits that *Nixon’s Philadelphia Plan is “the genesis of affirmative action in government contracting and arguably all federal affirmative action programs.” * The Switch That Never Happened: How the South Really Went GOP - American Greatness



Kind of makes is laughable to try to paint the Republicans as racist, huh?

One must be quite a moron to believe that propaganda.


----------



## Tax Man

PoliticalChic said:


> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.


You must be a young stupid repuke. I am an old fart and remember the race relations being tense and the marches by King and others in the south. I had friends who were in the Woolworths counter when the hitting began to remove them. Your revision of history here is just so much more of your futile propaganda spreading lie,


----------



## Tax Man

PoliticalChic said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one problem with your partisan adventure in spin-doctoring...
> 
> After the 1964 passage of the Civil Rights Act, Dixiecrats (Southern Democrats) shifted to the Republican Party.
> 
> Taking the Dixiecrat mindset with them, to the opposite side of the aisle.
> 
> Next batter, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually, there is no problem with the OP, which is 100% true, accurate, and correct.
> 
> The same cannot be said for your post, dunce.*
> 
> 
> ”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion- (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> 
> 
> *They were Dixiecrats....not Dixiecans.*
> 
> 
> Racists remained Democrats, and went right back to voting Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. There were plenty of southern integrationists. They were Republicans.
> 
> 2. 1966- pro-integrationist Republican Winthrop Rockefeller won Arkansas, replacing Clinton-pal Orval Faubus.
> 
> 3. 1966 Republican Bo Calloway ran against Democrat Lester Maddox, who “gained national attention for refusing to serve blacks in his popular cafeteria near the Georgia Tech campus. Newsmen tipped off about the confrontation reported how restaurant patrons and employees wielded ax handles while Mr. Maddox waved a pistol. …” Research - Articles - Journals | Research better, faster at HighBeam Research
> 
> a. Maddox was endorsed by Democrat Jimmy Carter in the above governor’s race. When the race was too close to call, the Democrat state legislature gave it to Maddox.
> 
> b. Calloway appealed to the Supreme Court….but the court upheld the legislature’s decision.
> 
> c. On that very Supreme Court was former KKK member Justice Hugo Black.
> 
> d. Democrat Hugo Black was Democrat FDR’s first appointee, in 1937. This KKK Senator from Alabama wrote the majority decision on Korematsu v. US; in 1967, he said ‘They all look alike to a person not a Jap.” Engage: Conversations in Philosophy: "They all look alike to a person not a Jap"*: The Legacy of Korematsu at OSU
> 
> e. And, Hugo Black's anti-Catholic bias, which showed up in his actions on the Supreme Court:
> 
> "... Black was head of new members for the largest Klan cell in the South. New members of the KKK had to pledge their allegiance to the “eternal separation of Church and State.”... Separation was a crucial part of the KKK’s jurisprudential agenda. It was included in the Klansman’s Creed..."
> Egnorance: Hugo Black and the real history of "the wall of separation between church and state"
> 
> f. Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> g. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. 1966- Republican Spiro Agnew ran against Democrat segregationists George Mahoney for governor of Maryland. Agnew enacted some of the first laws in the nation against race discrimination in public housing. “Agnew signed the state's first open-housing laws and succeeded in getting the repeal of an anti-miscegenation law.” Spiro Agnew - Wikipedia
> 
> 5. 1957- Democrat Sam Ervin, another liberal luminary, instrumental in the destruction of anti-communist Republicans Joe McCarthy and Richard Nixon, told his fellow segregationists, and who led the Watergate investigation, said of the 1957 civil rights bill: “We’ve got to give the goddamned ******* something. We’re not gonna be able to get out of here until we’ve got some kind of ****** bill.’ Robert Caro, “Master of the Senate: The Years of Lyndon Johnson,” xv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider yourself schooled.
Click to expand...

Revisionist information used in obfuscating the real world.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tax Man said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.
> 
> 
> 
> You must be a young stupid repuke. I am an old fart and remember the race relations being tense and the marches by King and others in the south. I had friends who were in the Woolworths counter when the hitting began to remove them. Your revision of history here is just so much more of your futile propaganda spreading lie,
Click to expand...



Actually, what you are is a moron.

Everything I post is factual, and documented.


Here, again is post #78....


7. *Let’s blow the Democrat lie about a ‘Southern Strategy to get the racist vote’ out of the water.*


Time to see just how 'racist' Nixon and the GOP were during that 'Southern Strategy' farrago.


“Tom Wicker, the progressive columnist for the _New York _Times, gave his appraisal of *Nixon’s desegregation efforts. “There’s no doubt about it—the Nixon administration accomplished more in 1970 to desegregate Southern school systems than had been done in the 16 previous years or probably since. *There’s no doubt either that it was Richard Nixon personally who conceived, orchestrated and led the administration’s* desegregation effort .* . . .That effort resulted in probably the outstanding domestic achievement of his administration.”

The Nixon Administration went even further, *putting into effect the nation’s first affirmative action program. Dubbed the Philadelphia Plan, *it imposed racial goals and timetables on the building trade unions first in Philadelphia and then throughout the country. Basically, Nixon moved to kick in the closed union door and to *force racist Democratic unions to admit blacks*. 

The progressive legal scholar Neal Devins admits that *Nixon’s Philadelphia Plan is “the genesis of affirmative action in government contracting and arguably all federal affirmative action programs.” *The Switch That Never Happened: How the South Really Went GOP - American Greatness



Kind of makes is laughable to try to paint the Republicans as racist, huh?

One must be quite a moron to believe that propaganda.


Nothing even remotely disputable, is there.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tax Man said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one problem with your partisan adventure in spin-doctoring...
> 
> After the 1964 passage of the Civil Rights Act, Dixiecrats (Southern Democrats) shifted to the Republican Party.
> 
> Taking the Dixiecrat mindset with them, to the opposite side of the aisle.
> 
> Next batter, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Actually, there is no problem with the OP, which is 100% true, accurate, and correct.
> 
> The same cannot be said for your post, dunce.*
> 
> 
> ”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion- (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> 
> 
> *They were Dixiecrats....not Dixiecans.*
> 
> 
> Racists remained Democrats, and went right back to voting Democrat.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. There were plenty of southern integrationists. They were Republicans.
> 
> 2. 1966- pro-integrationist Republican Winthrop Rockefeller won Arkansas, replacing Clinton-pal Orval Faubus.
> 
> 3. 1966 Republican Bo Calloway ran against Democrat Lester Maddox, who “gained national attention for refusing to serve blacks in his popular cafeteria near the Georgia Tech campus. Newsmen tipped off about the confrontation reported how restaurant patrons and employees wielded ax handles while Mr. Maddox waved a pistol. …” Research - Articles - Journals | Research better, faster at HighBeam Research
> 
> a. Maddox was endorsed by Democrat Jimmy Carter in the above governor’s race. When the race was too close to call, the Democrat state legislature gave it to Maddox.
> 
> b. Calloway appealed to the Supreme Court….but the court upheld the legislature’s decision.
> 
> c. On that very Supreme Court was former KKK member Justice Hugo Black.
> 
> d. Democrat Hugo Black was Democrat FDR’s first appointee, in 1937. This KKK Senator from Alabama wrote the majority decision on Korematsu v. US; in 1967, he said ‘They all look alike to a person not a Jap.” Engage: Conversations in Philosophy: "They all look alike to a person not a Jap"*: The Legacy of Korematsu at OSU
> 
> e. And, Hugo Black's anti-Catholic bias, which showed up in his actions on the Supreme Court:
> 
> "... Black was head of new members for the largest Klan cell in the South. New members of the KKK had to pledge their allegiance to the “eternal separation of Church and State.”... Separation was a crucial part of the KKK’s jurisprudential agenda. It was included in the Klansman’s Creed..."
> Egnorance: Hugo Black and the real history of "the wall of separation between church and state"
> 
> f. Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425
> 
> 
> g. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.
> 
> ....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
> From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. 1966- Republican Spiro Agnew ran against Democrat segregationists George Mahoney for governor of Maryland. Agnew enacted some of the first laws in the nation against race discrimination in public housing. “Agnew signed the state's first open-housing laws and succeeded in getting the repeal of an anti-miscegenation law.” Spiro Agnew - Wikipedia
> 
> 5. 1957- Democrat Sam Ervin, another liberal luminary, instrumental in the destruction of anti-communist Republicans Joe McCarthy and Richard Nixon, told his fellow segregationists, and who led the Watergate investigation, said of the 1957 civil rights bill: “We’ve got to give the goddamned ******* something. We’re not gonna be able to get out of here until we’ve got some kind of ****** bill.’ Robert Caro, “Master of the Senate: The Years of Lyndon Johnson,” xv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider yourself schooled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Revisionist information used in obfuscating the real world.
Click to expand...




I just quoted the NYTimes, you dunce.


----------



## Timmy

PoliticalChic said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Poli would like to explain the Lincoln election electoral map.   Vs today .
> 
> The “red” voted for Abe .  Recognize those states?  They are the liberal states , which now makes up “democrat” country .
> 
> The only lie is righties trying to deflect their disgraceful slavery and treasonist behavior on to liberals .  You are liars .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, I never lie.
> 
> Let's prove it together.....
> 
> This is the party to which you've pledged fealty.
> 
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems pretty clear that the 'Southern Strategy myth' is designed to cloud that history.
Click to expand...


The issue is your denial that the “democrat” party essentially flipped in the 60s .

Look at the map.  Did Massachusetts suddenly become a liberal state ? Was it conservatives in the 1860s? 

Who is really the party of slavery ?


----------



## Tax Man

Timmy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Poli would like to explain the Lincoln election electoral map.   Vs today .
> 
> The “red” voted for Abe .  Recognize those states?  They are the liberal states , which now makes up “democrat” country .
> 
> The only lie is righties trying to deflect their disgraceful slavery and treasonist behavior on to liberals .  You are liars .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, I never lie.
> 
> Let's prove it together.....
> 
> This is the party to which you've pledged fealty.
> 
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems pretty clear that the 'Southern Strategy myth' is designed to cloud that history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The issue is your denial that the “democrat” party essentially flipped in the 60s .
> 
> Look at the map.  Did Massachusetts suddenly become a liberal state ? Was it conservatives in the 1860s?
> 
> Who is really the party of slavery ?
Click to expand...

She only quotes the part that is demeaning to her opponents. She is such a loser.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Timmy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Poli would like to explain the Lincoln election electoral map.   Vs today .
> 
> The “red” voted for Abe .  Recognize those states?  They are the liberal states , which now makes up “democrat” country .
> 
> The only lie is righties trying to deflect their disgraceful slavery and treasonist behavior on to liberals .  You are liars .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, I never lie.
> 
> Let's prove it together.....
> 
> This is the party to which you've pledged fealty.
> 
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems pretty clear that the 'Southern Strategy myth' is designed to cloud that history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The issue is your denial that the “democrat” party essentially flipped in the 60s .
> 
> Look at the map.  Did Massachusetts suddenly become a liberal state ? Was it conservatives in the 1860s?
> 
> Who is really the party of slavery ?
Click to expand...



Of course there was no such 'flip'...


The NYTimes quote proves it....


*Let’s blow the Democrat lie about a ‘Southern Strategy to get the racist vote’ out of the water.*


Time to see just how 'racist' Nixon and the GOP were during that 'Southern Strategy' farrago.


“Tom Wicker, the progressive columnist for the _New York _Times, gave his appraisal of *Nixon’s desegregation efforts. “There’s no doubt about it—the Nixon administration accomplished more in 1970 to desegregate Southern school systems than had been done in the 16 previous years or probably since. *There’s no doubt either that it was Richard Nixon personally who conceived, orchestrated and led the administration’s* desegregation effort .* . . .That effort resulted in probably the outstanding domestic achievement of his administration.”

The Nixon Administration went even further, *putting into effect the nation’s first affirmative action program. Dubbed the Philadelphia Plan, *it imposed racial goals and timetables on the building trade unions first in Philadelphia and then throughout the country. Basically, Nixon moved to kick in the closed union door and to *force racist Democratic unions to admit blacks*. 

The progressive legal scholar Neal Devins admits that *Nixon’s Philadelphia Plan is “the genesis of affirmative action in government contracting and arguably all federal affirmative action programs.” *The Switch That Never Happened: How the South Really Went GOP - American Greatness





Now....this is where you morons post some variation of "is not, isssssssss  nooooottttttttttt!!!!!"

Waiting.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Tax Man said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Poli would like to explain the Lincoln election electoral map.   Vs today .
> 
> The “red” voted for Abe .  Recognize those states?  They are the liberal states , which now makes up “democrat” country .
> 
> The only lie is righties trying to deflect their disgraceful slavery and treasonist behavior on to liberals .  You are liars .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, I never lie.
> 
> Let's prove it together.....
> 
> This is the party to which you've pledged fealty.
> 
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems pretty clear that the 'Southern Strategy myth' is designed to cloud that history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The issue is your denial that the “democrat” party essentially flipped in the 60s .
> 
> Look at the map.  Did Massachusetts suddenly become a liberal state ? Was it conservatives in the 1860s?
> 
> Who is really the party of slavery ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She only quotes the part that is demeaning to her opponents. She is such a loser.
Click to expand...




Since you are unable to refute any of my posts.....that makes me the winner.



Oh.....and there's more coming.

Get the antacids ready.


----------



## DrLove

PoliticalChic said:


> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.



You're a certifiable hoot Chic


----------



## PoliticalChic

DrLove said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a certifiable hoot Chic
Click to expand...



Amazing what you imbeciles will post when you can't find a way to deny my well documented posts.


----------



## PoliticalChic

*8. Here’s an interesting comparison of the two parties….for context.

*

*a. “Dubbed the Philadelphia Plan, *it imposed racial goals …. Nixon moved to kick in the closed union door and to *force racist Democratic unions to admit blacks*. “

The very opposite of the racism claims the Democrats put forth in that myth, “Southern Strategy.’




b. Compare that to* the racism of the godfather of the Democrat Party, Franklin Roosevelt:* FDR didn’t like any minorities, and he worked to insure the benefit of racist white labor unions: 

“FDR talked Congress into … imposing the nation’s first comprehensive minimum-wage law in 1938. The minimum-wage law prices many of the inexperienced, the young, the unskilled, and the disadvantaged out of the labor market. For example, the minimum-wage provisions passed as part of another act in 1933 *threw an estimated 500,000 blacks out of work.”  * Great Myths of the Great Depression



More evidence of the racism of the Democrat Party, and another reason to doubt the ‘Southern Strategy myth.’


----------



## Polishprince

Mac1958 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know who Dave Duke is.    Sure, I know he's a contributor at CNN and the other mainstream media news sources, and they roll him out of his retirement when they are looking to embarrass President Trump or other Republicans.  But, really, he's a non-entity, as he has basically Zero followers, and Mr. Duke keeps his tax returns pretty much secret.  My guess is that the gentleman gets most of the means needed for his support from the Lame Stream Media and/or the DNC.   But really, when it comes down to it, the public doesn't really know who Duke is or why the Liberals try to make it seem like he's "important" and mandatory to respond to.
> 
> 
> 
> David Duke is a former Grand Wizard of the Ku Klux Klan, a proud white separatist, and a big ol' fan of Donald Trump.
> 
> A vast majority of American adults know that.
> 
> If you really didn't know that, that's fine.  Minorities sure do.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know that Mr. Duke was a leader of a tiny extremist group back in the day- but how does that make him an important figure to anyone. The Youngstown Men's Garden Club has more members, no one knows who the leader is, much less the former leaders.
> 
> Dave Duke is a media personality, employed part time by CNN.   He's a "fan" of President Trump because that's what his employer wants in their goal to embarrass the President.
> 
> If minorities are somehow impressed with this show,that's on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  And they will proceed accordingly.  Especially when they see Trump fans pretend David Duke and the KKK mean nothing.
> 
> No problem.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this.    If someone at H&R Block leaked Dave Duke's tax return and his principal source of income was from the Media and DNC, would it surprise you?   In your opinion, should that kind of information be suppressed by the media if a whistle blower came forward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea.  I'll go with whatever your answer is.
> 
> What I do know is that pretending that the KKK and Duke don't matter is denial in the extreme.
> 
> I assume that you have no interest in seeing race relations improve, and that's your call.
> .
Click to expand...



How does paying attention to and giving loads of importance to Dave Duke's utterances "improve" race relations?

My opinion is that Duke and the Triple K will be important in politics as long as CNN et al thinks making them important will hurt Republicans.    

Mr. Duke's sole source of fame and money are from payments from the Media for his "opinion".


----------



## DrLove

PoliticalChic said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a certifiable hoot Chic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazing what you imbeciles will post when you can't find a way to deny my well documented posts.
Click to expand...


Your typical 1-2 thousand "well documented" posts are littered with propaganda from little known RW sites combined with your own special brand of crazy.

Chris Buskirk the owner and primary writer for AmGreatness.com - Little other than a one man with a couple of additional contributors..
American Greatness - Media Bias/Fact Check

Another of their ever-so objective top stories. LoL
Boycott Nike - American Greatness

Spare us sis


----------



## Skylar

Timmy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Poli would like to explain the Lincoln election electoral map.   Vs today .
> 
> The “red” voted for Abe .  Recognize those states?  They are the liberal states , which now makes up “democrat” country .
> 
> The only lie is righties trying to deflect their disgraceful slavery and treasonist behavior on to liberals .  You are liars .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, I never lie.
> 
> Let's prove it together.....
> 
> This is the party to which you've pledged fealty.
> 
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems pretty clear that the 'Southern Strategy myth' is designed to cloud that history.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The issue is your denial that the “democrat” party essentially flipped in the 60s .
> 
> Look at the map.  Did Massachusetts suddenly become a liberal state ? Was it conservatives in the 1860s?
> 
> Who is really the party of slavery ?
Click to expand...


Conservatives when republican.


----------



## Polishprince

PoliticalChic said:


> *8. Here’s an interesting comparison of the two parties….for context.
> 
> *
> 
> *a. “Dubbed the Philadelphia Plan, *it imposed racial goals …. Nixon moved to kick in the closed union door and to *force racist Democratic unions to admit blacks*. “
> 
> The very opposite of the racism claims the Democrats put forth in that myth, “Southern Strategy.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b. Compare that to* the racism of the godfather of the Democrat Party, Franklin Roosevelt:* FDR didn’t like any minorities, and he worked to insure the benefit of racist white labor unions:
> 
> “FDR talked Congress into … imposing the nation’s first comprehensive minimum-wage law in 1938. The minimum-wage law prices many of the inexperienced, the young, the unskilled, and the disadvantaged out of the labor market. For example, the minimum-wage provisions passed as part of another act in 1933 *threw an estimated 500,000 blacks out of work.”  * Great Myths of the Great Depression
> 
> 
> 
> More evidence of the racism of the Democrat Party, and another reason to doubt the ‘Southern Strategy myth.’




FDR was definitely an arch-racist.    His idea of fielding a Jim Crow army to fight German Racism undoubtably caused Mr. Hitler to literally roll over in laughter at the man's Ultra Hypocrisy.

When war broke out between America and Germany in 1941, America really didn't have much of an army.   FDR could have easily insisted on an integrated army, but insisted on Jim Crow


----------



## Skylar

DrLove said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a certifiable hoot Chic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazing what you imbeciles will post when you can't find a way to deny my well documented posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your typical 1-2 thousand "well documented" posts are littered with propaganda from little known RW sites combined with your own special brand of crazy.
> 
> Chris Buskirk the owner and primary writer for AmGreatness.com - Little other than a one man with a couple of additional contributors..
> American Greatness - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> Another of their ever-so objective top stories. LoL
> Boycott Nike - American Greatness
> 
> Spare us sis
Click to expand...


PoliChic (aka The Great Regurgitator) is all about cutting and pasting arguments she generally doesn't understand.

With Nixon's own political strategist laying out the reasoning for the Southern Strategy



> From now on, the Republicans are never going to get more than 10 to 20 percent of the Negro vote and they don't need any more than that... but Republicans would be shortsighted if they weakened enforcement of the Voting Rights Act. The more Negroes who register as Democrats in the South, the sooner the Negrophobe whites will quit the Democrats and become Republicans. That's where the votes are. Without that prodding from the blacks, the whites will backslide into their old comfortable arrangement with the local Democrats.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/packages/html/books/phillips-southern.pdf



By appealing to the 'Negrophobe'. The beating heart of the Southern Strategy. Described in detail by Nixon's own people in 1970.


----------



## Mac1958

Polishprince said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> David Duke is a former Grand Wizard of the Ku Klux Klan, a proud white separatist, and a big ol' fan of Donald Trump.
> 
> A vast majority of American adults know that.
> 
> If you really didn't know that, that's fine.  Minorities sure do.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that Mr. Duke was a leader of a tiny extremist group back in the day- but how does that make him an important figure to anyone. The Youngstown Men's Garden Club has more members, no one knows who the leader is, much less the former leaders.
> 
> Dave Duke is a media personality, employed part time by CNN.   He's a "fan" of President Trump because that's what his employer wants in their goal to embarrass the President.
> 
> If minorities are somehow impressed with this show,that's on them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  And they will proceed accordingly.  Especially when they see Trump fans pretend David Duke and the KKK mean nothing.
> 
> No problem.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you this.    If someone at H&R Block leaked Dave Duke's tax return and his principal source of income was from the Media and DNC, would it surprise you?   In your opinion, should that kind of information be suppressed by the media if a whistle blower came forward?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have no idea.  I'll go with whatever your answer is.
> 
> What I do know is that pretending that the KKK and Duke don't matter is denial in the extreme.
> 
> I assume that you have no interest in seeing race relations improve, and that's your call.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How does paying attention to and giving loads of importance to Dave Duke's utterances "improve" race relations?
> 
> My opinion is that Duke and the Triple K will be important in politics as long as CNN et al thinks making them important will hurt Republicans.
> 
> Mr. Duke's sole source of fame and money are from payments from the Media for his "opinion".
Click to expand...

Okay, then there's no issue.
.


----------



## 2aguy

sealybobo said:


> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist




What kkk rallies?   All ten of those guys haven't left their basements in decades.


----------



## DrLove

Skylar said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a certifiable hoot Chic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazing what you imbeciles will post when you can't find a way to deny my well documented posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your typical 1-2 thousand "well documented" posts are littered with propaganda from little known RW sites combined with your own special brand of crazy.
> 
> Chris Buskirk the owner and primary writer for AmGreatness.com - Little other than a one man with a couple of additional contributors..
> American Greatness - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> Another of their ever-so objective top stories. LoL
> Boycott Nike - American Greatness
> 
> Spare us sis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PoliChic (aka The Great Regurgitator) is all about cutting and pasting arguments she generally doesn't understand.
> 
> With Nixon's own political strategist laying out the reasoning for the Southern Strategy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From now on, the Republicans are never going to get more than 10 to 20 percent of the Negro vote and they don't need any more than that... but Republicans would be shortsighted if they weakened enforcement of the Voting Rights Act. The more Negroes who register as Democrats in the South, the sooner the Negrophobe whites will quit the Democrats and become Republicans. That's where the votes are. Without that prodding from the blacks, the whites will backslide into their old comfortable arrangement with the local Democrats.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/packages/html/books/phillips-southern.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By appealing to the 'Negrophobe'. The beating heart of the Southern Strategy. Described in detail by Nixon's own people in 1970.
Click to expand...


I wonder if she thinks that anyone actually reads them.


----------



## Lesh

No Southern Strategy?

Before the Civil RIghts Act the South voted reliably Dem.

After they became rock solid Republican

Reagan opened his 1980 Campaign in Philadelphia Miss...where three civil rights workers were killed...

Are ya kidding?


----------



## 2aguy

Skylar said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a certifiable hoot Chic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazing what you imbeciles will post when you can't find a way to deny my well documented posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your typical 1-2 thousand "well documented" posts are littered with propaganda from little known RW sites combined with your own special brand of crazy.
> 
> Chris Buskirk the owner and primary writer for AmGreatness.com - Little other than a one man with a couple of additional contributors..
> American Greatness - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> Another of their ever-so objective top stories. LoL
> Boycott Nike - American Greatness
> 
> Spare us sis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PoliChic (aka The Great Regurgitator) is all about cutting and pasting arguments she generally doesn't understand.
> 
> With Nixon's own political strategist laying out the reasoning for the Southern Strategy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From now on, the Republicans are never going to get more than 10 to 20 percent of the Negro vote and they don't need any more than that... but Republicans would be shortsighted if they weakened enforcement of the Voting Rights Act. The more Negroes who register as Democrats in the South, the sooner the Negrophobe whites will quit the Democrats and become Republicans. That's where the votes are. Without that prodding from the blacks, the whites will backslide into their old comfortable arrangement with the local Democrats.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/packages/html/books/phillips-southern.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By appealing to the 'Negrophobe'. The beating heart of the Southern Strategy. Described in detail by Nixon's own people in 1970.
Click to expand...




Skylar said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a certifiable hoot Chic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazing what you imbeciles will post when you can't find a way to deny my well documented posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your typical 1-2 thousand "well documented" posts are littered with propaganda from little known RW sites combined with your own special brand of crazy.
> 
> Chris Buskirk the owner and primary writer for AmGreatness.com - Little other than a one man with a couple of additional contributors..
> American Greatness - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> Another of their ever-so objective top stories. LoL
> Boycott Nike - American Greatness
> 
> Spare us sis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PoliChic (aka The Great Regurgitator) is all about cutting and pasting arguments she generally doesn't understand.
> 
> With Nixon's own political strategist laying out the reasoning for the Southern Strategy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From now on, the Republicans are never going to get more than 10 to 20 percent of the Negro vote and they don't need any more than that... but Republicans would be shortsighted if they weakened enforcement of the Voting Rights Act. The more Negroes who register as Democrats in the South, the sooner the Negrophobe whites will quit the Democrats and become Republicans. That's where the votes are. Without that prodding from the blacks, the whites will backslide into their old comfortable arrangement with the local Democrats.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/packages/html/books/phillips-southern.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By appealing to the 'Negrophobe'. The beating heart of the Southern Strategy. Described in detail by Nixon's own people in 1970.
Click to expand...



Moron...... look at the 4th page at the bottom left column where it specifically states that Phillip's strategy did not prevail...it states it exactly in that same article you dope........this article is the center of the lie about the Southern Strategy and morons like you didn't even read the article.....where again, 4th page, bottom left column.......his strategy did not prevail.....

I can't copy it and paste it so you will actually have to go to that point and read in that article where it shows you are a moron....


----------



## 2aguy

Skylar said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a certifiable hoot Chic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazing what you imbeciles will post when you can't find a way to deny my well documented posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your typical 1-2 thousand "well documented" posts are littered with propaganda from little known RW sites combined with your own special brand of crazy.
> 
> Chris Buskirk the owner and primary writer for AmGreatness.com - Little other than a one man with a couple of additional contributors..
> American Greatness - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> Another of their ever-so objective top stories. LoL
> Boycott Nike - American Greatness
> 
> Spare us sis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PoliChic (aka The Great Regurgitator) is all about cutting and pasting arguments she generally doesn't understand.
> 
> With Nixon's own political strategist laying out the reasoning for the Southern Strategy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From now on, the Republicans are never going to get more than 10 to 20 percent of the Negro vote and they don't need any more than that... but Republicans would be shortsighted if they weakened enforcement of the Voting Rights Act. The more Negroes who register as Democrats in the South, the sooner the Negrophobe whites will quit the Democrats and become Republicans. That's where the votes are. Without that prodding from the blacks, the whites will backslide into their old comfortable arrangement with the local Democrats.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/packages/html/books/phillips-southern.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By appealing to the 'Negrophobe'. The beating heart of the Southern Strategy. Described in detail by Nixon's own people in 1970.
Click to expand...



Here......after you go through and read where Phillip's strategy did not prevail.....in your link, on the 4th page, bottom left column.....read this 


Nixon’s Southern Strategy: The Democrat-Lie Keeping Their Control Over the Black Community | Black Quill and Ink

Believe it or not, the entire myth was created by an unknown editor at the New York Times who didn’t do his job and read a story he was given to edit.

On May 17, 1970, the New York Times published an article written by James Boyd. The headline, written by our unknown editor, was “Nixon’s Southern Strategy: It’s All in the Charts.”

The article was about a very controversial political analyst named Kevin Phillips. Phillips believed that everyone voted according to their ethnic background, not according to their individual beliefs. And all a candidate had to do is frame their message according to whatever moves a particular ethnic group.

*Phillips offered his services to the Nixon campaign. But if our unknown editor had bothered to read the story completely, he would’ve seen that Phillip’s and his theory was completely rejected!*

*Boyd wrote in his article, “Though Phillips’s ideas for an aggressive anti-liberal campaign strategy that would hasten defection of the working-class democrats to the republicans did not prevail in the 1968 campaign, he won the respect John Mitchell.” (Mitchell was a well-known Washington insider at the time).*

A lazy, negligent editor partially read the story. And wrote a headline for it that attributed Nixon’s campaign success–to a plan he rejected.

In fact, Phillips isn’t even mentioned in Nixon’s memoirs.

Is all of this the result of a negligent copy editor at the New York Times? Or did they purposely work with the Democrat Party to create this myth? That has crossed my mind and it’s certainly not beyond the realm of possibility.


----------



## 2aguy

Lesh said:


> No Southern Strategy?
> 
> Before the Civil RIghts Act the South voted reliably Dem.
> 
> After they became rock solid Republican
> 
> Reagan opened his 1980 Campaign in Philadelphia Miss...where three civil rights workers were killed...
> 
> Are ya kidding?




Please...this is another topic you don't know anything about...

Nixon’s Southern Strategy: The Democrat-Lie Keeping Their Control Over the Black Community | Black Quill and Ink


Ken Raymond
Jun 2011

Richard Nixon’s “Southern Strategy”, which the democrats say is the reason black people had to support them during the 1960′s–is a lie.

And it’s probably the biggest lie that’s been told to the blacks since Woodrow Wilson segregated the federal government after getting the NAACP to support him. 
After talking with black voters across the country about why they overwhelmingly supports democrats, the common answer that’s emerges is the Southern Strategy.

I’ve heard of the Southern Strategy too. But since it doesn’t make a difference in how I decide to vote, I never bothered to research it. But apparently it still influences how many African Americans vote today. That makes it worth investigating.

For those that might be unfamiliar with the Southern Strategy, I’ll briefly review the story. After the passage of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, most blacks registered as democrats and it’s been that way ever since.

And that doesn’t make any sense when you consider the fact that it was the democrats that established, and fought for, Jim Crow laws and segregation in the first place. And the republicans have a very noble history of fighting for the civil rights of blacks.

The reason black people moved to the democrats, given by media pundits and educational institutions for the decades, is that when republican presidential candidate Richard Nixon ran for president in 1968, he employed a racist plan that’s now infamously called the Southern Strategy.

The Southern Strategy basically means Nixon allegedly used hidden code words that appealed to the racists within the Democrat party and throughout the south. This secret language caused a seismic shift in the electoral landscape that moved the evil racist democrats into the republican camp and the noble-hearted republicans into the democrat camp.

And here’s what I found, Nixon did not use a plan to appeal to racist white voters.

First, let’s look at the presidential candidates of 1968. Richard Nixon was the republican candidate; Hubert Humphrey was the democrat nominee; and George Wallace was a third party candidate.

Remember George Wallace? Wallace was the democrat governor of Alabama from 1963 until 1967. And it was Wallace that ordered the Eugene “Bull” Connor, and the police department, to attack Dr. Martin Luther King

Jr. and 2,500 protesters in Montgomery , Alabama in 1965. And it was Governor Wallace that ordered a blockade at the admissions office at the University of Alabama to prevent blacks from enrolling in 1963.

Governor Wallace was a true racist and a determined segregationist. And he ran as the nominee from the American Independent Party, which was he founded.

Richard Nixon wrote about the 1968 campaign in his book RN: the Memoirs of Richard Nixon originally published in 1978.

In his book, Nixon wrote this about campaigning in the south, “The deep south had to be virtually conceded to George Wallace. I could not match him there without compromising on civil rights, which I would not do.”

The media coverage of the 1968 presidential race also showed that Nixon was in favor of the Civil Rights and would not compromise on that issue. For example, in an article published in theWashington Post on September 15, 1968 headlined “Nixon Sped Integration, Wallace says” Wallace declared that Nixon agreed with Supreme Court Justice Earl Warren and played a role in ”the destruction of public school system.” Wallace pledged to restore the school system, in the same article, by giving it back to the states ”lock, stock, and barrel.”

This story, as well as Nixon’s memoirs and other news stories during that campaign, shows that Nixon was very clear about his position on civil rights. And if Nixon was used code words only racists could hear, evidently George Wallace couldn’t hear it.

*Among the southern states, George Wallace won Arkansas , Mississippi , Alabama , Georgia and Louisiana . Nixon won North Carolina , South Carolina , Florida , Virginia , and Tennessee . Winning those states were part of Nixon’s plan.*

*“I would not concede the Carolina ‘s, Florida , or Virginia or the states around the rim of the south,”Nixon wrote. ”These states were a part of my plan.”*

*At that time, the entire southern region was the poorest in the country. The south consistently lagged behind the rest of the United States in income. And according to the*

*“U.S. Regional Growth and Convergence,” by Kris James Mitchener and Ian W. McLean, per capita income for southerners was almost half as much as it was for Americans in other regions.*

*Nixon won those states strictly on economic issues. He focused on increasing tariffs on foreign imports to protect the manufacturing and agriculture industries of those states. Some southern elected officials agreed to support him for the sake of their economies, including South Carolina Senator Strom Thurmond.*

“I had been consulting privately with Thurmond for several months and I was convinced that he’d join my campaign if he were satisfied on the two issues of paramount concern to him: national defense and tariffs against textile imports to protect South Carolina ‘s position in the industry.”Nixon wrote in his memoirs.

*In fact, Nixon made it clear to the southern elected officials that he would not compromise on the civil rights issue.*

*“On civil rights, Thurmond knew my position was very different from his,” Nixon wrote. “I was for the Civil Rights Act of 1964 and he was against it. Although he disagreed with me, he respected my sincerity and candor.”*

The same scenario played out among elected officials and voters in other southern states won by Nixon. They laid their feelings aside and supported him because of his economic platform’”not because Nixon sent messages on a frequency only racists can hear.


----------



## Lesh

Lesh said:


> No Southern Strategy?
> 
> Before the Civil RIghts Act the South voted reliably Dem.
> 
> After they became rock solid Republican
> 
> *Reagan opened his 1980 Campaign in Philadelphia Miss...where three civil rights workers were killed...*
> 
> Are ya kidding?


I repeat


----------



## PoliticalChic

DrLove said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a certifiable hoot Chic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazing what you imbeciles will post when you can't find a way to deny my well documented posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your typical 1-2 thousand "well documented" posts are littered with propaganda from little known RW sites combined with your own special brand of crazy.
> 
> Chris Buskirk the owner and primary writer for AmGreatness.com - Little other than a one man with a couple of additional contributors..
> American Greatness - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> Another of their ever-so objective top stories. LoL
> Boycott Nike - American Greatness
> 
> Spare us sis
Click to expand...



Spare you education??


Looks like you've already been 'spared.'


----------



## PoliticalChic

Polishprince said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *8. Here’s an interesting comparison of the two parties….for context.
> 
> *
> 
> *a. “Dubbed the Philadelphia Plan, *it imposed racial goals …. Nixon moved to kick in the closed union door and to *force racist Democratic unions to admit blacks*. “
> 
> The very opposite of the racism claims the Democrats put forth in that myth, “Southern Strategy.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b. Compare that to* the racism of the godfather of the Democrat Party, Franklin Roosevelt:* FDR didn’t like any minorities, and he worked to insure the benefit of racist white labor unions:
> 
> “FDR talked Congress into … imposing the nation’s first comprehensive minimum-wage law in 1938. The minimum-wage law prices many of the inexperienced, the young, the unskilled, and the disadvantaged out of the labor market. For example, the minimum-wage provisions passed as part of another act in 1933 *threw an estimated 500,000 blacks out of work.”  * Great Myths of the Great Depression
> 
> 
> 
> More evidence of the racism of the Democrat Party, and another reason to doubt the ‘Southern Strategy myth.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was definitely an arch-racist.    His idea of fielding a Jim Crow army to fight German Racism undoubtably caused Mr. Hitler to literally roll over in laughter at the man's Ultra Hypocrisy.
> 
> When war broke out between America and Germany in 1941, America really didn't have much of an army.   FDR could have easily insisted on an integrated army, but insisted on Jim Crow
Click to expand...



Actually, Hitler proudly proclaimed he drew on Democrat Party policies to use for the Nazi party.


----------



## PoliticalChic

DrLove said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a certifiable hoot Chic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazing what you imbeciles will post when you can't find a way to deny my well documented posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your typical 1-2 thousand "well documented" posts are littered with propaganda from little known RW sites combined with your own special brand of crazy.
> 
> Chris Buskirk the owner and primary writer for AmGreatness.com - Little other than a one man with a couple of additional contributors..
> American Greatness - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> Another of their ever-so objective top stories. LoL
> Boycott Nike - American Greatness
> 
> Spare us sis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PoliChic (aka The Great Regurgitator) is all about cutting and pasting arguments she generally doesn't understand.
> 
> With Nixon's own political strategist laying out the reasoning for the Southern Strategy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From now on, the Republicans are never going to get more than 10 to 20 percent of the Negro vote and they don't need any more than that... but Republicans would be shortsighted if they weakened enforcement of the Voting Rights Act. The more Negroes who register as Democrats in the South, the sooner the Negrophobe whites will quit the Democrats and become Republicans. That's where the votes are. Without that prodding from the blacks, the whites will backslide into their old comfortable arrangement with the local Democrats.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/packages/html/books/phillips-southern.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By appealing to the 'Negrophobe'. The beating heart of the Southern Strategy. Described in detail by Nixon's own people in 1970.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if she thinks that anyone actually reads them.
Click to expand...



There is nothing better than one dunce or another, rushing to respond to my posts....then claiming not to read them.


Priceless.


----------



## Polishprince

Lesh said:


> No Southern Strategy?
> 
> Before the Civil RIghts Act the South voted reliably Dem.
> 
> After they became rock solid Republican
> 
> Reagan opened his 1980 Campaign in Philadelphia Miss...where three civil rights workers were killed...
> 
> Are ya kidding?




The killing of civil rights workers in Philadelphia , actually occurred in the Philadelphia suburb of Neshoba County- not in the city and was 16 years previous to 1980.

Most importantly , the act was that of INDIVIDUALS who happened to be in the Philadelphia area.

Should an entire city be condemned forever, because of the acts of people who happened to be there a lot time ago?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Lesh said:


> No Southern Strategy?
> 
> Before the Civil RIghts Act the South voted reliably Dem.
> 
> After they became rock solid Republican
> 
> Reagan opened his 1980 Campaign in Philadelphia Miss...where three civil rights workers were killed...
> 
> Are ya kidding?




They had no choice......the racist party, the Democrats, ran the South.

Once they had a choice....they dumped the Dems.




9. Soooo….why did the South end up in the Republican camp? Not due to the preposterous and slanderous allegations of the Democrats, i.e., that they’re all racists, both the Southern voters and the Republican Party.


Here is the answer in microcosm: *because neither the Southern voter nor the GOP is racist:*

a. 1966 Republican Bo Calloway ran against Democrat Lester Maddox, who “gained national attention for refusing to serve blacks in his popular cafeteria near the Georgia Tech campus. Newsmen tipped off about the confrontation reported how restaurant patrons and employees wielded ax handles while Mr. Maddox waved a pistol. …” http://business.highbeam.com/435900...ddox-dies-87-segregationist-exgovernor-leaves

 Maddox was endorsed by Democrat Jimmy Carter in the above governor’s race. When the race was too close to call, the Democrat state legislature gave it to Maddox.


b.1966- Republican Spiro Agnew ran against Democrat segregationists George Mahoney for governor of Maryland. Agnew enacted some of the first laws in the nation against race discrimination in public housing. “Agnew signed the state's first open-housing laws and succeeded in getting the repeal of an anti-miscegenationlaw.” Spiro Agnew - Wikipedia

c.1966- pro-integrationist Republican Winthrop Rockefeller won Arkansas, replacing Bill Clinton-pal Orval Faubus.



*Not all Democrats were segregationists, but all segregationists were Democrats! *And…there were enough of them to demand compliance from the rest of the party.


----------



## Polishprince

PoliticalChic said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *8. Here’s an interesting comparison of the two parties….for context.
> 
> *
> 
> *a. “Dubbed the Philadelphia Plan, *it imposed racial goals …. Nixon moved to kick in the closed union door and to *force racist Democratic unions to admit blacks*. “
> 
> The very opposite of the racism claims the Democrats put forth in that myth, “Southern Strategy.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b. Compare that to* the racism of the godfather of the Democrat Party, Franklin Roosevelt:* FDR didn’t like any minorities, and he worked to insure the benefit of racist white labor unions:
> 
> “FDR talked Congress into … imposing the nation’s first comprehensive minimum-wage law in 1938. The minimum-wage law prices many of the inexperienced, the young, the unskilled, and the disadvantaged out of the labor market. For example, the minimum-wage provisions passed as part of another act in 1933 *threw an estimated 500,000 blacks out of work.”  * Great Myths of the Great Depression
> 
> 
> 
> More evidence of the racism of the Democrat Party, and another reason to doubt the ‘Southern Strategy myth.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was definitely an arch-racist.    His idea of fielding a Jim Crow army to fight German Racism undoubtably caused Mr. Hitler to literally roll over in laughter at the man's Ultra Hypocrisy.
> 
> When war broke out between America and Germany in 1941, America really didn't have much of an army.   FDR could have easily insisted on an integrated army, but insisted on Jim Crow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Hitler proudly proclaimed he drew on Democrat Party policies to use for the Nazi party.
Click to expand...



Indeed, Mr. Hitler did exactly that.   Although in Hitler's opinion, the racism of the American left was a little bit too extreme for him and he wanted to tone it down.


----------



## Skylar

DrLove said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a certifiable hoot Chic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amazing what you imbeciles will post when you can't find a way to deny my well documented posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your typical 1-2 thousand "well documented" posts are littered with propaganda from little known RW sites combined with your own special brand of crazy.
> 
> Chris Buskirk the owner and primary writer for AmGreatness.com - Little other than a one man with a couple of additional contributors..
> American Greatness - Media Bias/Fact Check
> 
> Another of their ever-so objective top stories. LoL
> Boycott Nike - American Greatness
> 
> Spare us sis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PoliChic (aka The Great Regurgitator) is all about cutting and pasting arguments she generally doesn't understand.
> 
> With Nixon's own political strategist laying out the reasoning for the Southern Strategy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From now on, the Republicans are never going to get more than 10 to 20 percent of the Negro vote and they don't need any more than that... but Republicans would be shortsighted if they weakened enforcement of the Voting Rights Act. The more Negroes who register as Democrats in the South, the sooner the Negrophobe whites will quit the Democrats and become Republicans. That's where the votes are. Without that prodding from the blacks, the whites will backslide into their old comfortable arrangement with the local Democrats.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/packages/html/books/phillips-southern.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By appealing to the 'Negrophobe'. The beating heart of the Southern Strategy. Described in detail by Nixon's own people in 1970.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder if she thinks that anyone actually reads them.
Click to expand...


I think it gives her a certain sense of importance to ape smarter sounding words.

If you read her own arguments, typed by her hand.....its usually a disjoined mess of self contradiction or profound misunderstanding of even the basic concepts.


----------



## Lesh

Polishprince said:


> The killing of civil rights workers in Philadelphia , actually occurred in the Philadelphia suburb of Neshoba County- not in the city and was 16 years previous to 1980.
> 
> Most importantly , the act was that of INDIVIDUALS who happened to be in the Philadelphia area.
> 
> Should an entire city be condemned forever, because of the acts of people who happened to be there a lot time ago?



Oh so the killing occurred a few miles away from the event? Wow...thanks for that distinction without a difference,

No one missed the symbolism...least of all the racists.

It happened all of 16 years before?

Yea...no one remembered that insignificant event huh?

Go away.

You're embarrassing


----------



## PoliticalChic

Lesh said:


> No Southern Strategy?
> 
> Before the Civil RIghts Act the South voted reliably Dem.
> 
> After they became rock solid Republican
> 
> Reagan opened his 1980 Campaign in Philadelphia Miss...where three civil rights workers were killed...
> 
> Are ya kidding?









 On June 21, 1964 Goodman, Chaney and Schwerner, three *Americans, were slaughtered by the Democrat minions to preserve slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.*
*


"The trial was presided over by an ardent segregationist, U.S. District Judge William Cox, [Nominated Judge by JFK, Democrat]....
....Judge Cox sentenced the men to prison terms ranging from three to 10 years. After sentencing, he said, “They killed one ******, one Jew, and a white man. I gave them what I thought they deserved.” None of the convicted men served more than six years behind bars."
Slain civil rights workers found - Aug 04, 1964 - HISTORY.com

Cox said of his sentences, "They killed one ******, one Jew, and a white man. I gave them all what I thought they deserved."[4] Goodman and Schwerner were both Jewish."
William Harold Cox - Wikipedia





Did I mention that the Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship?


*


----------



## Lesh

PoliticalChic said:


> They had no choice......the racist party, the Democrats, ran the South.
> 
> Once they had a choice....they dumped the Dems.



There's no doubt that southern Dems prior to 1964 were racists and the whites in those states were very comfortable with that.

After LBJ pushed through the Civil Rights Act (almost entirely with the aid of northern votes in Congress) those same racist southern whites LEFT the Democratic Party and flocked to the GOP.

They were never forced to adhere to any party. That was where they wanted to be


----------



## PoliticalChic

Polishprince said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> *8. Here’s an interesting comparison of the two parties….for context.
> 
> *
> 
> *a. “Dubbed the Philadelphia Plan, *it imposed racial goals …. Nixon moved to kick in the closed union door and to *force racist Democratic unions to admit blacks*. “
> 
> The very opposite of the racism claims the Democrats put forth in that myth, “Southern Strategy.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b. Compare that to* the racism of the godfather of the Democrat Party, Franklin Roosevelt:* FDR didn’t like any minorities, and he worked to insure the benefit of racist white labor unions:
> 
> “FDR talked Congress into … imposing the nation’s first comprehensive minimum-wage law in 1938. The minimum-wage law prices many of the inexperienced, the young, the unskilled, and the disadvantaged out of the labor market. For example, the minimum-wage provisions passed as part of another act in 1933 *threw an estimated 500,000 blacks out of work.”  * Great Myths of the Great Depression
> 
> 
> 
> More evidence of the racism of the Democrat Party, and another reason to doubt the ‘Southern Strategy myth.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDR was definitely an arch-racist.    His idea of fielding a Jim Crow army to fight German Racism undoubtably caused Mr. Hitler to literally roll over in laughter at the man's Ultra Hypocrisy.
> 
> When war broke out between America and Germany in 1941, America really didn't have much of an army.   FDR could have easily insisted on an integrated army, but insisted on Jim Crow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Hitler proudly proclaimed he drew on Democrat Party policies to use for the Nazi party.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, Mr. Hitler did exactly that.   Although in Hitler's opinion, the racism of the American left was a little bit too extreme for him and he wanted to tone it down.
Click to expand...




Amazing, but true!!


Although the Nazis used the Democrat doctrines, Jim Crow and segregation laws as their model…..


….wait for it…..


….the Nazis found them TOO HARSH!!!!!



“And the ugly irony is that when the Nazis rejected American law, it was often because they found it too harsh.  For example,* Nazi observers shuddered at the "human hardness" of the "one drop" rule, which classified people "of predominantly white appearance" as blacks.  To them, [Democrat] racism was sometimes simply too inhumane.*


That may sound implausible — too awful to believe — but in their early years in power, the Nazis were not yet contemplating the "final solution." At first, they had a different fate in mind for the German Jewry:  Jews were to be reduced to second-class citizenship and punished criminally if they sought to marry or engage in sexual contact with "Aryans."  The ultimate goal  was to terrify Germany's Jews into emigrating.”
When the Nazis wrote the Nuremberg laws, they looked to racist American statutes


If it weren’t so tragic, it’d be funny: *the Progressives/Democrat’s programs were too rigid for the Nazis.*


----------



## Timmy

Poli.  You going to address Lincoln’s electoral map?


----------



## Lesh

PoliticalChic said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Southern Strategy?
> 
> Before the Civil RIghts Act the South voted reliably Dem.
> 
> After they became rock solid Republican
> 
> Reagan opened his 1980 Campaign in Philadelphia Miss...where three civil rights workers were killed...
> 
> Are ya kidding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On June 21, 1964 Goodman, Chaney and Schwerner, three *Americans, were slaughtered by the Democrat minions to preserve slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> 
> 
> 
> "The trial was presided over by an ardent segregationist, U.S. District Judge William Cox, [Nominated Judge by JFK, Democrat]....
> ....Judge Cox sentenced the men to prison terms ranging from three to 10 years. After sentencing, he said, “They killed one ******, one Jew, and a white man. I gave them what I thought they deserved.” None of the convicted men served more than six years behind bars."
> Slain civil rights workers found - Aug 04, 1964 - HISTORY.com
> 
> Cox said of his sentences, "They killed one ******, one Jew, and a white man. I gave them all what I thought they deserved."[4] Goodman and Schwerner were both Jewish."
> William Harold Cox - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention that the Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship?
> 
> *
Click to expand...

Did I mention that Reagan kicked off his 1980 campaign IN Philadelphia Miss?

No one south of the Mason Dixon missed that symbolism


----------



## PoliticalChic

Lesh said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> They had no choice......the racist party, the Democrats, ran the South.
> 
> Once they had a choice....they dumped the Dems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no doubt that southern Dems prior to 1964 were racists and the whites in those states were very comfortable with that.
> 
> After LBJ pushed through the Civil Rights Act (almost entirely with the aid of northern votes in Congress) those same racist southern whites LEFT the Democratic Party and flocked to the GOP.
> 
> They were never forced to adhere to any party. That was where they wanted to be
Click to expand...




False.


The same racist Democrats remained Democrats.


”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion- (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.

They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.

The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
Coulter, Mugged



Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?

They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.



*They were Dixiecrats....not Dixiecans.*


Racists remained Democrats, and went right back to voting Democrat.



1. There were plenty of southern integrationists. They were Republicans.

2. 1966- pro-integrationist Republican Winthrop Rockefeller won Arkansas, replacing Clinton-pal Orval Faubus.

3. 1966 Republican Bo Calloway ran against Democrat Lester Maddox, who “gained national attention for refusing to serve blacks in his popular cafeteria near the Georgia Tech campus. Newsmen tipped off about the confrontation reported how restaurant patrons and employees wielded ax handles while Mr. Maddox waved a pistol. …” Research - Articles - Journals | Research better, faster at HighBeam Research

a. Maddox was endorsed by Democrat Jimmy Carter in the above governor’s race. When the race was too close to call, the Democrat state legislature gave it to Maddox.

b. Calloway appealed to the Supreme Court….but the court upheld the legislature’s decision.

c. On that very Supreme Court was former KKK member Justice Hugo Black.

d. Democrat Hugo Black was Democrat FDR’s first appointee, in 1937. This KKK Senator from Alabama wrote the majority decision on Korematsu v. US; in 1967, he said ‘They all look alike to a person not a Jap.” Engage: Conversations in Philosophy: "They all look alike to a person not a Jap"*: The Legacy of Korematsu at OSU

e. And, Hugo Black's anti-Catholic bias, which showed up in his actions on the Supreme Court:

"... Black was head of new members for the largest Klan cell in the South. New members of the KKK had to pledge their allegiance to the “eternal separation of Church and State.”... Separation was a crucial part of the KKK’s jurisprudential agenda. It was included in the Klansman’s Creed..."
Egnorance: Hugo Black and the real history of "the wall of separation between church and state"

f. Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425


g. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.

....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly




4. 1966- Republican Spiro Agnew ran against Democrat segregationists George Mahoney for governor of Maryland. Agnew enacted some of the first laws in the nation against race discrimination in public housing. “Agnew signed the state's first open-housing laws and succeeded in getting the repeal of an anti-miscegenation law.” Spiro Agnew - Wikipedia

5. 1957- Democrat Sam Ervin, another liberal luminary, instrumental in the destruction of anti-communist Republicans Joe McCarthy and Richard Nixon, told his fellow segregationists, and who led the Watergate investigation, said of the 1957 civil rights bill: “We’ve got to give the goddamned ******* something. We’re not gonna be able to get out of here until we’ve got some kind of ****** bill.’ Robert Caro, “Master of the Senate: The Years of Lyndon Johnson,” xv.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Lesh said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Southern Strategy?
> 
> Before the Civil RIghts Act the South voted reliably Dem.
> 
> After they became rock solid Republican
> 
> Reagan opened his 1980 Campaign in Philadelphia Miss...where three civil rights workers were killed...
> 
> Are ya kidding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On June 21, 1964 Goodman, Chaney and Schwerner, three *Americans, were slaughtered by the Democrat minions to preserve slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> 
> 
> 
> "The trial was presided over by an ardent segregationist, U.S. District Judge William Cox, [Nominated Judge by JFK, Democrat]....
> ....Judge Cox sentenced the men to prison terms ranging from three to 10 years. After sentencing, he said, “They killed one ******, one Jew, and a white man. I gave them what I thought they deserved.” None of the convicted men served more than six years behind bars."
> Slain civil rights workers found - Aug 04, 1964 - HISTORY.com
> 
> Cox said of his sentences, "They killed one ******, one Jew, and a white man. I gave them all what I thought they deserved."[4] Goodman and Schwerner were both Jewish."
> William Harold Cox - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention that the Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship?
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I mention that Reagan kicked off his 1980 campaign IN Philadelphia Miss?
> 
> No one south of the Mason Dixon missed that symbolism
Click to expand...



Articulate your point...the point you imagine you have....and I'll destroy it.



Waiting.


----------



## Lesh

"They WERE Dixiecrats"

And now they're Trump supporters


----------



## PoliticalChic

Timmy said:


> Poli.  You going to address Lincoln’s electoral map?





Timmy, are you going to respond to this review of the the history of the Democrat Party???

1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne

2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.

3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.

4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress

5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.

6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.

7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.

8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..

9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.

10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.

11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?


----------



## Lesh

PoliticalChic said:


> Articulate your point...the point you imagine you have....and I'll destroy it.
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting.



I MADE my point

*Did I mention that Reagan kicked off his 1980 campaign IN Philadelphia Miss?

No one south of the Mason Dixon missed that symbolism*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Lesh said:


> "They WERE Dixiecrats"
> 
> And now they're Trump supporters




Dixiecrat were always Democrats.....until the day they died.


Couldn't be more different from Trump supporters.




Soooo....you can't articulate your word salad about Reagan????


I win again, without firing a shot.....just like Reagan.


----------



## g5000

mudwhistle said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no....all of the racist Democrats switched to Republican. Literally by magic. POOF!!!!
Click to expand...

The racist right wingers moved to the GOP by attrition, retard.







Honk if you love Obama!


----------



## otto105

PoliticalChic said:


> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.




The "southern strategy" was to dumb down the white conservative voter to the education level of the south to elect racist xenophobic leaders without question.

It has worked as the GOP has become a Know Nothing party of the dumb led by the don.


Deal with it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Lesh said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Articulate your point...the point you imagine you have....and I'll destroy it.
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I MADE my point
> 
> *Did I mention that Reagan kicked off his 1980 campaign IN Philadelphia Miss?
> 
> No one south of the Mason Dixon missed that symbolism*
Click to expand...


You don't  understand the word???

I'll help:

Articulate

_verb_
ärˈtikyəˌlāt/

1.
express (an idea or feeling) fluently and coherently.
"they were unable to articulate their emotions"
synonyms: express, voice, vocalize, put in words, communicate, state; More


We both know you had no point....other than the one under your sombrero.


----------



## Polishprince

Lesh said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> 
> The killing of civil rights workers in Philadelphia , actually occurred in the Philadelphia suburb of Neshoba County- not in the city and was 16 years previous to 1980.
> 
> Most importantly , the act was that of INDIVIDUALS who happened to be in the Philadelphia area.
> 
> Should an entire city be condemned forever, because of the acts of people who happened to be there a lot time ago?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so the killing occurred a few miles away from the event? Wow...thanks for that distinction without a difference,
> 
> No one missed the symbolism...least of all the racists.
> 
> It happened all of 16 years before?
> 
> Yea...no one remembered that insignificant event huh?
> 
> Go away.
> 
> You're embarrassing
Click to expand...



So , let me get this straight.    In your view, cities and all of their residents are to blame when crimes occur nearby, and they should be forever shunned? The people of Dallas should be shunned for the killing of JFK, Buffalo for the killing of McKinley, Washington DC for the killing of Linc and Garfield?


----------



## g5000

As conservative Democrats retired, they were replaced by conservative Republicans.  And the children of conservative Democratic voters grew up to be conservative Republican voters.

But the South voted Republican in 1980. Just a few years after the Southern Strategy was begun.


And we see that very same strategy being employed to this very day.


"We interrupt this Fox News broadcast to bring you another Blacks Behaving Badly alert!"

"They bring crime, they're rapists!"

"Islam is a religion of hate."


Blah blah blah.

Same shit, different decade.


----------



## g5000

Allow me to educate all of you once again:  Nixon's Southern Strategy: "It's All In The Charts":



> "*From now on, the Republicans are never going to get more than 10 to 20 percent of the Negro vote *and they don't need any more than that...but Republicans would be shortsighted if they weakened enforcement of the Voting Rights Act. The more Negroes who register as Democrats in the South, the sooner* the Negrophobe whites will quit the Democrats and become Republicans*. That's where the votes are. Without that prodding from the blacks, the whites will backslide into their old comfortable arrangement with the local Democrats."



That's a Republican strategist for Nixon laying out the GOP plan *IN 1970*.

The Southern Strategy was real, dipshits.

You're welcome


----------



## PoliticalChic

g5000 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no....all of the racist Democrats switched to Republican. Literally by magic. POOF!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The racist right wingers moved to the GOP by attrition, retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honk if you love Obama!
Click to expand...





By now, everyone knows you to be a lying windbag....but, let's gild that lily.....


*"Ku Klux Klan Grand Dragon Will Quigg Endorses Hillary Clinton for President*

He says he's retracting his endorsement of Donald Trump.


*By Rachel Dicker, Associate Editor, Social Media* March 14, 2016, at 5:27 p.m.

_More_


Ku Klux Klan Grand Dragon Will Quigg Endorses Hillary Clinton for President

_More_

*HILLARY CLINTON CAN ADD *a new name to her list of endorsements – a prominent Ku Klux Klan member who says he likes her because of her "hidden agenda."
Will Quigg, a grand dragon of the Ku Klux Klan's California chapter, told the Telegraph Monday that he would be switching his support from Donald Trump to Clinton."
https://www.usnews.com/news/article...-quigg-endorses-hillary-clinton-for-president


----------



## PoliticalChic

otto105 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "southern strategy" was to dumb down the white conservative voter to the education level of the south to elect racist xenophobic leaders without question.
> 
> It has worked as the GOP has become a Know Nothing party of the dumb led by the don.
> 
> 
> Deal with it.
Click to expand...




There never was any 'Southern Strategy.'

It's a myth designed to fuel morons like you.

It worked, huh?


----------



## otto105

PoliticalChic said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no....all of the racist Democrats switched to Republican. Literally by magic. POOF!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The racist right wingers moved to the GOP by attrition, retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honk if you love Obama!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By now, everyone knows you to be a lying windbag....but, let's gild that lily.....
> 
> 
> *"Ku Klux Klan Grand Dragon Will Quigg Endorses Hillary Clinton for President*
> 
> He says he's retracting his endorsement of Donald Trump.
> 
> 
> *By Rachel Dicker, Associate Editor, Social Media* March 14, 2016, at 5:27 p.m.
> 
> _More_
> 
> 
> Ku Klux Klan Grand Dragon Will Quigg Endorses Hillary Clinton for President
> 
> _More_
> 
> *HILLARY CLINTON CAN ADD *a new name to her list of endorsements – a prominent Ku Klux Klan member who says he likes her because of her "hidden agenda."
> Will Quigg, a grand dragon of the Ku Klux Klan's California chapter, told the Telegraph Monday that he would be switching his support from Donald Trump to Clinton."
> https://www.usnews.com/news/article...-quigg-endorses-hillary-clinton-for-president
Click to expand...



BBBBWWWWAAAHHHHHHHHHH!


I love it when kids use Play Doh.


----------



## Polishprince

otto105 said:


> The "southern strategy" was to dumb down the white conservative voter to the education level of the south to elect racist xenophobic leaders without question.
> 
> It has worked as the GOP has become a Know Nothing party of the dumb led by the don.
> 
> 
> Deal with it.




Thank you for the explanation, your statement shows EXACTLY why the Trumpster won.   The way you libs look down upon us folks in Flyover Country as "stupid" "xenophobes" is really picked up by the electorate.

President Trump was the only candidate in 2016 that showed the Salt of the Earth folks in the south and the midwest any R-E-S-P-E-C-T.

And as long as he does that, he won't have a problem


----------



## g5000

The Republican Right is overrun with racists today. We see that every single day on this forum.



The Southern Strategy was a raging success. Literally raging.


----------



## g5000

*We're Republicans now.  Vote for Trump!*


----------



## g5000

sealybobo said:


> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist







*I wear the Confederate flag because I am proud of my heritage!*





*And I like to start topics proving those good old boys were racists and slave owners! Yeeeee-haaaaawwwww!  That's my proud heritage!*


----------



## otto105

Polishprince said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "southern strategy" was to dumb down the white conservative voter to the education level of the south to elect racist xenophobic leaders without question.
> 
> It has worked as the GOP has become a Know Nothing party of the dumb led by the don.
> 
> 
> Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the explanation, your statement shows EXACTLY why the Trumpster won.   The way you libs look down upon us folks in Flyover Country as "stupid" "xenophobes" is really picked up by the electorate.
> 
> President Trump was the only candidate in 2016 that showed the Salt of the Earth folks in the south and the midwest any R-E-S-P-E-C-T.
> 
> And as long as he does that, he won't have a problem
Click to expand...


Sure, see you after the mid-term elects now less than 2 months away.


----------



## Mac1958

Partisan mental masturbation.

Minorities know what they know, they see what they see, they live it every single day.

As long as the GOP is infested with people who pretend racism no longer exists, or no longer matters, the Dems will remain very thankful.
.


----------



## Unkotare

PoliticalChic said:


> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.


.


----------



## whitehall

I's an old argument that democrats have gotten away with for decades thanks to the unrelenting support by the mainstream media. It's not hard to research the democrat party's ties to racism during most of the 20th century. FDR was a racist who nominated a former KKK member to the supreme court. LBJ was a racist but he had a better idea. Instead of fighting desegregation the democrat party would embrace it and form a new political plantation where Black people could be cultivated by poverty pimps and the government would be the overseer. Democrats rebelled at first but with the help of the media they adapted to the Great Society that turned Black families upside down for the next fifty years. It's astonishing but the democrat party still gets away with portraying Black people as helpless victims who are unable to obtain something as basic as a photo I.D. in the 21st century and have to be cared for by the democrat party.


----------



## Flash

sealybobo said:


> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist




You are confused Moon Bat.  Democrats are the racist assholes of this country.  The last Democrat President was a racist shithead that attended a church for 20 years that preached hate against Whites and Jews.  Despicable, isn't it?


----------



## Lesh

Polishprince said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "southern strategy" was to dumb down the white conservative voter to the education level of the south to elect racist xenophobic leaders without question.
> 
> It has worked as the GOP has become a Know Nothing party of the dumb led by the don.
> 
> 
> Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the explanation, your statement shows EXACTLY why the Trumpster won.   The way you libs look down upon us folks in Flyover Country as "stupid" "xenophobes" is really picked up by the electorate.
> 
> President Trump was the only candidate in 2016 that showed the Salt of the Earth folks in the south and the midwest any R-E-S-P-E-C-T.
> 
> And as long as he does that, he won't have a problem
Click to expand...

I look down on racists.

If that description fits you...we'll both have to deal with it


----------



## g5000

whitehall said:


> I's an old argument that democrats have gotten away with for decades thanks to the unrelenting support by the mainstream media. It's not hard to research the democrat party's ties to racism during most of the 20th century. FDR was a racist who nominated a former KKK member to the supreme court. LBJ was a racist but he had a better idea. Instead of fighting desegregation the democrat party would embrace it and form a new political plantation where Black people could be cultivated by poverty pimps and the government would be the overseer. Democrats rebelled at first but with the help of the media they adapted to the Great Society that turned Black families upside down for the next fifty years. It's astonishing but the democrat party still gets away with portraying Black people as helpless victims who are unable to obtain something as basic as a photo I.D. in the 21st century and have to be cared for by the democrat party.


No one disputes the Southern Democrats were infested with right wing racists over 50 years ago, dipshit.

Southern Democrats were conservatives for the most part.  They loved guns and states rights, and hated the federal government and taxes and commies and negroes and homosexuals.

But it is obvious to everyone, especially blacks and gays, which party is infested with right wing racists and bigots *today*.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mac1958 said:


> Partisan mental masturbation.
> 
> Minorities know what they know, they see what they see, they live it every single day.
> 
> As long as the GOP is infested with people who pretend racism no longer exists, or no longer matters, the Dems will remain very thankful.
> .




You are a disgusting creature, fence-sitter.

You are abysmally ignorant and proud of it.


----------



## Lesh

Flash said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.  Democrats are the racist assholes of this country.  The last Democrat President was a racist shithead that attended a church for 20 years that preached hate against Whites and Jews.  Despicable, isn't it?
Click to expand...

You seem to want to pretend that your post isn't dripping with racism
The pretense isn't working


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

skews13 said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worship Lee but do acknowledge his place as one of the greatest strategist in history you would have to be totally ignorant of history not to. If your family is from the South you likely have ancestors who fought in the Civil War. My Great, Great, Grandfather served with the 57th Alabama Infantry regiment, he did not own slaves. If I was to exercise my right to free speech and fly the Confederate battle flag it would be to honor my ancestor and that has fuck all to do with slavery. The KKK is not the power it was back when its members were exclusively Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am southern and have family members that fought in the war to.
> 
> I was born in a hospital in  Richmond four blocks from where Lee lived on Grace  St.
> 
> The KKK was started as a terrorist group by ex confederate soldiers. Who later enlisted Nathan Forrest as their leader. He quit a short time later because even he couldn’t stomach who these low life’s were.
> 
> Lee was the only one his family that sided with the confederacy. All of his other family members did not.
> 
> He wasn’t that brilliant of a strategist as he should have never went into Pennsylvania, which split his Army and cost him the war. He could have occupied Washington DC, and forced Lincoln to sign a truce which he would have done, because of the pressure from northern abolitionists and news papers at the time that were afraid of a confederate invasion.
> 
> Thomas Jackson on the other hand was a brilliant strategist and the most feared confederate general of the war. He never lost a battle, and his death prompted the meeting with Sherman Grant and Lincoln at City Point to press for a final push to win the war for the Union.
> 
> The political parties since that time have completely flipped, as the Dixiecrats would not accept Eisenhower’s or Johnson’s segregating of public schools in the south, and the Civil Rights Act by Johnson sealed that And the Southern Strategy became a campaign strategy by Nixon to win in 1968 which morphed into his law and order strategy in 1972
Click to expand...

The southern strategy has been debunked many times and every southern Democrat who voted against Civil Rights remained Democrats their entire lives except for Thurmond. Many of these Democrats were prominent KKK members.  The parties switching sides is complete bullshit.


----------



## Mac1958

PoliticalChic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Partisan mental masturbation. Minorities know what they know, they see what they see, they live it every single day. As long as the GOP is infested with people who pretend racism no longer exists, or no longer matters, the Dems will remain very thankful.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a disgusting creature, fence-sitter.
> You are abysmally ignorant and proud of it.
Click to expand...

And.....right on cue!
.


----------



## Mac1958

These people really do believe this.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mac1958 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Partisan mental masturbation. Minorities know what they know, they see what they see, they live it every single day. As long as the GOP is infested with people who pretend racism no longer exists, or no longer matters, the Dems will remain very thankful.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a disgusting creature, fence-sitter.
> You are abysmally ignorant and proud of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And.....right on cue!
> .
Click to expand...



I just wanted to be sure that our readers recognize you for what you are....a coward.


See ya'


----------



## Mac1958

PoliticalChic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Partisan mental masturbation. Minorities know what they know, they see what they see, they live it every single day. As long as the GOP is infested with people who pretend racism no longer exists, or no longer matters, the Dems will remain very thankful.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a disgusting creature, fence-sitter.
> You are abysmally ignorant and proud of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And.....right on cue!
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to be sure that our readers recognize you for what you are....a coward.
> 
> 
> See ya'
Click to expand...

See ya!
.


----------



## Mac1958




----------



## Lesh

Mac1958 said:


> These people really do believe this.


Nah...they post this shit to make themselves feel better.

They know it's all bullshit


----------



## g5000

Mac1958 said:


> These people really do believe this.


Yep.  There's a reason I call them parroting retards.  They literally can't see what is right in front of their faces.

They have been very carefully and deliberately kept from realizing that "Southern Democrat" and "conservative" were synonymous in the context of 50 or 100 years ago.  That's why their propagandists NEVER point out those old timey Democrats were right wing.  They want the retards to stay ignorant and self-deluded.


----------



## Timmy

PoliticalChic said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poli.  You going to address Lincoln’s electoral map?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy, are you going to respond to this review of the the history of the Democrat Party???
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
Click to expand...


So you will NOT address the Lincoln electoral map. I understand.  It is devastating to your case .


----------



## g5000

Flash said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.  Democrats are the racist assholes of this country.  The last Democrat President was a racist shithead that attended a church for 20 years that preached hate against Whites and Jews.  Despicable, isn't it?
Click to expand...






*You DID NOT just dis Obama!  Tell me you did not go there or I'm coming over there to kick your ass, you right wing piece of trash!*


----------



## PoliticalChic

Timmy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poli.  You going to address Lincoln’s electoral map?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy, are you going to respond to this review of the the history of the Democrat Party???
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you will NOT address the Lincoln electoral map. I understand.  It is devastating to your case .
Click to expand...




There isn't a single post of mine that you could dispute.


----------



## Timmy

g5000 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people really do believe this.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  There's a reason I call them parroting retards.  They literally can't see what is right in front of their faces.
> 
> They have been very carefully and deliberately kept from realizing that "Southern Democrat" and "conservative" were synonymous in the context of 50 or 100 years ago.  That's why their propagandists NEVER point out those old timey Democrats were right wing.  They want the retards to stay ignorant and self-deluded.
Click to expand...


The Baltimore Ravens were once the Cleveland Browns .   Today’s Cleveland Browns aren’t the same organization.


----------



## g5000

*We support gay rights, ObamaCare, gun control, undocumented immigrants, affirmative action, and multiculturalism!*


----------



## PoliticalChic

10. Some dolt tried to pretend he had a point, muttered about Reagan….

I challenged him to elucidate….he slithered off. That’s the Democrat response to facts: run and hide.




This would have been my response, vis-à-vis Reagan and the Southern vote….


There was no ‘Southern Racist Strategy’ that turned the South. *Fact is, most of them Southerners voted based on entirely different issues than race…and these were Republican issues.*


a.The increasingly industrial ‘New South’ saw the benefits of *a free market economy.*


b. The *patriotic anti-communist, and law-and-order *platform appealed to most Americans.       



c. The trend continued, and by “the late 1970s and through the 1980s, in response *to the Reaganite appeal to free-market capitalism, patriotism, pro-life, school prayer, family values*.


These economic and social issues were far more central to Reagan’s message than race, and they struck a chord beyond—no less than within—the South.”             
The Switch That Never Happened: How the South Really Went GOP - American Greatness 




The Democrat Party of Jefferson Davis, Bull Connor, and Bill Clinton has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship. The ‘Southern Strategy’ claim is an attempt to hid this.


----------



## Mac1958

Lesh said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people really do believe this.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah...they post this shit to make themselves feel better.  They know it's all bullshit
Click to expand...

Well, I do wonder about that.  They seem serious, but it's tough to tell.


----------



## Timmy

PoliticalChic said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poli.  You going to address Lincoln’s electoral map?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy, are you going to respond to this review of the the history of the Democrat Party???
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you will NOT address the Lincoln electoral map. I understand.  It is devastating to your case .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a single post of mine that you could dispute.
Click to expand...


Cut and paste all the gibberish you want .

YOU refuse to address the electoral map .  Why ?  Because it shows that it’s the liberals who elected Lincoln and the conservative states that were pro slavery .  Those are facts!


----------



## Mac1958

g5000 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> These people really do believe this.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  There's a reason I call them parroting retards.  They literally can't see what is right in front of their faces.
> 
> They have been very carefully and deliberately kept from realizing that "Southern Democrat" and "conservative" were synonymous in the context of 50 or 100 years ago.  That's why their propagandists NEVER point out those old timey Democrats were right wing.  They want the retards to stay ignorant and self-deluded.
Click to expand...

Well, it's a part of this informational/ideological closed circuit they have created around themselves.

They have their little world now, and nothing can penetrate the vacuum.

I do think they're serious.
.


----------



## g5000

You know how I call the tards "willfully blind monkeys"?

This is a perfect example why.

The tards deny there was a "Southern Strategy", and yet here it is, literally in black and white:

Nixon's Southern Strategy: "It's All In The Charts":



> "*From now on, the Republicans are never going to get more than 10 to 20 percent of the Negro vote *and they don't need any more than that...but Republicans would be shortsighted if they weakened enforcement of the Voting Rights Act. The more Negroes who register as Democrats in the South, the sooner* the Negrophobe whites will quit the Democrats and become Republicans*. That's where the votes are. Without that prodding from the blacks, the whites will backslide into their old comfortable arrangement with the local Democrats."


----------



## Timmy

g5000 said:


> You know how I call the tards "willfully blind monkeys"?
> 
> This is a perfect example why.
> 
> The tards deny there was a "Southern Strategy", and yet here it is, literally in black and white:
> 
> Nixon's Southern Strategy: "It's All In The Charts":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*From now on, the Republicans are never going to get more than 10 to 20 percent of the Negro vote *and they don't need any more than that...but Republicans would be shortsighted if they weakened enforcement of the Voting Rights Act. The more Negroes who register as Democrats in the South, the sooner* the Negrophobe whites will quit the Democrats and become Republicans*. That's where the votes are. Without that prodding from the blacks, the whites will backslide into their old comfortable arrangement with the local Democrats."
Click to expand...


They can never explain how today’s “republicans “ are out trying to save confederate aka “democrat”. civil war memorials .


----------



## g5000

Nixon's Southern Strategy: "It's All In The Charts":



> "*From now on, the Republicans are never going to get more than 10 to 20 percent of the Negro vote *and they don't need any more than that...but Republicans would be shortsighted if they weakened enforcement of the Voting Rights Act. The more Negroes who register as Democrats in the South, the sooner* the Negrophobe whites will quit the Democrats and become Republicans*. That's where the votes are. *Without that prodding from the blacks, the whites will backslide into their old comfortable arrangement with the local Democrats*."








*Nope.  Don't see it.  Must. Not. Let. Reality. Enter. Head.

*


----------



## Flash

Lesh said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are confused Moon Bat.  Democrats are the racist assholes of this country.  The last Democrat President was a racist shithead that attended a church for 20 years that preached hate against Whites and Jews.  Despicable, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to want to pretend that your post isn't dripping with racism
> The pretense isn't working
Click to expand...



I am not pretending anything.

The real racist assholes in this country can be found in the big city ghetto shitholes that are the core of Democrat support.  Rev Wright (Obama's Spiritual advisor) was a filthy ass piece of shit racist that loved Louis Farrakhan, a well known racist. 

Racism is alive and well in the Blue voting districts of this country.  If you are White and don't believe me just take a walk in Democrat voting South Chicago after dark some Saturday night.  You will probably not survive.


----------



## g5000

Timmy said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know how I call the tards "willfully blind monkeys"?
> 
> This is a perfect example why.
> 
> The tards deny there was a "Southern Strategy", and yet here it is, literally in black and white:
> 
> Nixon's Southern Strategy: "It's All In The Charts":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "*From now on, the Republicans are never going to get more than 10 to 20 percent of the Negro vote *and they don't need any more than that...but Republicans would be shortsighted if they weakened enforcement of the Voting Rights Act. The more Negroes who register as Democrats in the South, the sooner* the Negrophobe whites will quit the Democrats and become Republicans*. That's where the votes are. Without that prodding from the blacks, the whites will backslide into their old comfortable arrangement with the local Democrats."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can never explain how today’s “republicans “ are out trying to save confederate aka “democrat”. civil war memorials .
Click to expand...

Whenever I see a pseudocon post something racist or bigoted, I like to post "You must be one of those LBJ Democrats we hear so much about."


----------



## Asclepias

Why is this even a debate? Two separate GOP chairmen have admitted that the GOP used the southern strategy.

USATODAY.com - GOP: 'We were wrong' to play racial politics

RNC Chair Michael Steele Confesses to Race-Based Southern Strategy

http://www.nytimes.com/packages/html/books/phillips-southern.pdf


----------



## Polishprince

Timmy said:


> So you will NOT address the Lincoln electoral map. I understand.  It is devastating to your case .




Link ran in the 1860 and 1864 elections.   The population of the United States has changed a lot since then.

BTW, Modern Republicans and Honest Abe are more alike than different.   Both groups are solidly non-racist and both are 100% against Slavery.     I know that Liberal Hero Joe Biden told blacks that Mitt Romney would put them in chains- but that was just a load of shit.  Romney is against the institution of slavery.   Sure, he was a pathetic babyfaced loser in 2012, but he was still against slavery


----------



## imawhosure

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> On other threads they'll tell you that racism isn't an issue any more. All one can do is observe at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "...they'll tell you that racism isn't an issue any more."
> Can you give a few examples of where it is?
> No?
> Of course you can't, fence-sitter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See?
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dude. THis is a thread about the supposed Southern Strategy,
> 
> 
> you came to post in it, but you refuse to address the topic, other than to make snarky comments?
> 
> 
> Can you see why we are sooo pissed?
Click to expand...



IC why you are so pissed, because you haven't a leg to stand on.

Show all of us the platform change for BOTH party's.  Should be easy for you, shouldn't it?  And show us the speeches given for this platform change.

And remember-------->when the civil rights act was voted on, it was the REPUBLICANS who supported it.

The only reason Democrats changed their tune, was they needed Black voters, because they knew they were going to get hosed.  It is the biggest deception in American politics.  And what have the Democrats done for Black people?  Put them in the new PLANTATION...……...inner cities...……….and instead of getting manufacturing to move in so they could get jobs and work their way out, they give them handouts so they will vote for them, while insisting that Republicans hate them.

Want to know why Jihadi's hate people so bad, they are willing to blow themselves up?  It is called BRAINWASHING, and that is what Democrats have done to African Americans.  It is also exactly why when the few Black Americans that escape open their mouth about how their people have been misled, the full force of the Democratic party comes down on them, along with the poverty pimps.  Telling the truth is NOT allowed!


----------



## Timmy

Polishprince said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you will NOT address the Lincoln electoral map. I understand.  It is devastating to your case .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link ran in the 1860 and 1864 elections.   The population of the United States has changed a lot since then.
> 
> BTW, Modern Republicans and Honest Abe are more alike than different.   Both groups are solidly non-racist and both are 100% against Slavery.     I know that Liberal Hero Joe Biden told blacks that Mitt Romney would put them in chains- but that was just a load of shit.  Romney is against the institution of slavery.   Sure, he was a pathetic babyfaced loser in 2012, but he was still against slavery
Click to expand...



Republicans are non racists!?!  Lol!  There memebers are so racist that they litterally start organizations based on their racism!  Complete with uniforms and logos !


----------



## Lesh

Many of the states' rights Democrats were attracted to the 1964 presidential campaign of conservative Republican Senator Barry Goldwater of Arizona. Goldwater was notably more conservative than previous Republican nominees, such as President Eisenhower. Goldwater's principal opponent in the primary election, Governor Nelson Rockefeller of New York, was widely seen as representing the more moderate, pro-Civil Rights Act, Northern wing of the party (see Rockefeller Republican and Goldwater Republican).[36]

In the 1964 presidential election, Goldwater ran a conservative campaign that broadly opposed strong action by the federal government. Although he had supported all previous federal civil rights legislation, Goldwater decided to oppose the Civil Rights Act.[37] He believed that this act was an intrusion of the federal government into the affairs of state; and second, that the Act interfered with the rights of private persons to do business, or not, with whomever they chose, even if the choice is based on racial discrimination.

Goldwater's position appealed to white Southern Democrats and Goldwater was the first Republican presidential candidate since Reconstruction to win the electoral votes of the Deep South states (Louisiana, Georgia, Alabama, Mississippi and South Carolina). Outside the South, Goldwater's negative vote on the Civil Rights Act proved devastating to his campaign. The only other state he won was his home one of Arizona and he suffered a landslide defeat.


----------



## Lesh

imawhosure said:


> when the civil rights act was voted on, it was the REPUBLICANS who supported it.



Wrong...it was Northerners of both parties


----------



## g5000

Lesh said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> 
> when the civil rights act was voted on, it was the REPUBLICANS who supported it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong...it was Northerners of both parties
Click to expand...

Northern liberals, to be precise.  Republican liberals and Democratic liberals.  And there were a few from the midwest and west.  Enough to override the conservative Deep South Republicans who opposed it viscerally.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Lesh said:


> Many of the states' rights Democrats were attracted to the 1964 presidential campaign of conservative Republican Senator Barry Goldwater of Arizona. Goldwater was notably more conservative than previous Republican nominees, such as President Eisenhower. Goldwater's principal opponent in the primary election, Governor Nelson Rockefeller of New York, was widely seen as representing the more moderate, pro-Civil Rights Act, Northern wing of the party (see Rockefeller Republican and Goldwater Republican).[36]
> 
> In the 1964 presidential election, Goldwater ran a conservative campaign that broadly opposed strong action by the federal government. Although he had supported all previous federal civil rights legislation, Goldwater decided to oppose the Civil Rights Act.[37] He believed that this act was an intrusion of the federal government into the affairs of state; and second, that the Act interfered with the rights of private persons to do business, or not, with whomever they chose, even if the choice is based on racial discrimination.
> 
> Goldwater's position appealed to white Southern Democrats and Goldwater was the first Republican presidential candidate since Reconstruction to win the electoral votes of the Deep South states (Louisiana, Georgia, Alabama, Mississippi and South Carolina). Outside the South, Goldwater's negative vote on the Civil Rights Act proved devastating to his campaign. The only other state he won was his home one of Arizona and he suffered a landslide defeat.



1. You are required to both use quotation marks, and the link to the source of the above.

2. Everything in your post is correct, but should include how strongly Goldwater supported civil rights....as did his party.
 “ He ended racial segregation in his family department stores, and he was instrumental in ending it in Phoenix schools and restaurants and in the Arizona National Guard.” Washingtonpost.com: Barry Goldwater Dead at 89




3.Most significant was this: "... the Act interfered with the rights of private persons to do business, or not, with whomever they chose..."
The nation agreed with the Democrats, that owners could not bar individuals based on their race.


----------



## Mac1958

Ignore the wingers and elevate people like this.
.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Lesh said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> 
> when the civil rights act was voted on, it was the REPUBLICANS who supported it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong...it was Northerners of both parties
Click to expand...



Not true.


A number of the ‘segregationist’ Democrats were northern Dems (Oregon, Washington, Montana, and Wyoming).


----------



## Issa

PoliticalChic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to imagine how you can put together syncretic notes.....things having nothing to do with each other....and imagine (I almost said 'think') it worth posting.
Click to expand...

I'm a minority and before I moved to the US, me and most of the countries I traveled to ....it was a know fanct that right wings in the US are more likely to be racist.....fast forward after living here for 20 years.....its laughable to discuss which partt is more racist....one should look at the polls, most minorities vote overwhelmingly against the GOP.

What puzzles in all of this, those who are usually racist are more likely conservative Christians....how the heck can one follow jesus teachings and be racist and less compassionate ?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Issa said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to imagine how you can put together syncretic notes.....things having nothing to do with each other....and imagine (I almost said 'think') it worth posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a minority and before I moved to the US, me and most of the countries I traveled to ....it was a know fanct that right wings in the US are more likely to be racist.....fast forward after living here for 20 years.....its laughable to discuss which partt is more racist....one should look at the polls, most minorities vote overwhelmingly against the GOP.
> 
> What puzzles in all of this, those who are usually racist are more likely conservative Christians....how the heck can one follow jesus teachings and be racist and less compassionate ?
Click to expand...



"....it was a know fanct (sic) that right wings in the US are more likely to be racist..."


Nothing in your post is correct.

Don't worry.....I can educate you.


Did you know any of this?

1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne

2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.

3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.

4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress

5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.

6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.

7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.

8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..

9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.

10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.

11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?




Memorize it, so you appear less a fool.


----------



## Tax Man

Issa said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to imagine how you can put together syncretic notes.....things having nothing to do with each other....and imagine (I almost said 'think') it worth posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a minority and before I moved to the US, me and most of the countries I traveled to ....it was a know fanct that right wings in the US are more likely to be racist.....fast forward after living here for 20 years.....its laughable to discuss which partt is more racist....one should look at the polls, most minorities vote overwhelmingly against the GOP.
> 
> What puzzles in all of this, those who are usually racist are more likely conservative Christians....how the heck can one follow jesus teachings and be racist and less compassionate ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Timmy

Issa said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to imagine how you can put together syncretic notes.....things having nothing to do with each other....and imagine (I almost said 'think') it worth posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a minority and before I moved to the US, me and most of the countries I traveled to ....it was a know fanct that right wings in the US are more likely to be racist.....fast forward after living here for 20 years.....its laughable to discuss which partt is more racist....one should look at the polls, most minorities vote overwhelmingly against the GOP.
> 
> What puzzles in all of this, those who are usually racist are more likely conservative Christians....how the heck can one follow jesus teachings and be racist and less compassionate ?
Click to expand...


Because 90% of “Christians”  are abunch if phonies .  They use religion as an excuse to justify their hatred .


----------



## Tax Man

PoliticalChic said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to imagine how you can put together syncretic notes.....things having nothing to do with each other....and imagine (I almost said 'think') it worth posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a minority and before I moved to the US, me and most of the countries I traveled to ....it was a know fanct that right wings in the US are more likely to be racist.....fast forward after living here for 20 years.....its laughable to discuss which partt is more racist....one should look at the polls, most minorities vote overwhelmingly against the GOP.
> 
> What puzzles in all of this, those who are usually racist are more likely conservative Christians....how the heck can one follow jesus teachings and be racist and less compassionate ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "....it was a know fanct (sic) that right wings in the US are more likely to be racist..."
> 
> 
> Nothing in your post is correct.
> 
> Don't worry.....I can educate you.
> 
> 
> Did you know any of this?
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memorize it, so you appear less a fool.
Click to expand...

You are the fool of fools. Nothing you post is relevant to today's world. I could refute all of what you post by why bother as you will just insult and dismiss. Adios MF.


----------



## PoliticalChic

11. To paraphrase Edmond Rostand….

“Now, as I end my refrain, ……thrust home!”

*Time to skewer the myth of a Southern Strategy….*




By the numbers we can see who got the racist vote: Democrats

 George Wallace: 
*“Segregation Now, Segregation Forever”*

*George Wallace votes went to Democrats.*

*Wallace was a Democrat, and the same people who voted for Wallace voted Democrat...*

_Slavers, segregationists, and other racists.
_



"Four years after Goldwater, the segregationist vote went right back to Democrats: *Humphrey got half of Wallace’s supporters on election day. Nixon got none of ‘em.* 

“When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. *The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey.” *Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy




Watch how Buchanan characterizes the Democrat Party:
"Richard Nixon kicked off his historic comeback in 1966 with a column on the South (by Buchanan) that declared we would build our Republican Party on a foundation of states rights, human rights, small government and a strong national defense, and leave it to t*he "party of Maddox, Mahoney and Wallace to squeeze the last ounces of political juice out of the rotting fruit of racial injustice." *



What did the racist party….the Democrats….do?

They authored the Southern Strategy myth.


Some fools still believe it.


----------



## Asclepias

PoliticalChic said:


> 11. To paraphrase Edmond Rostand….
> 
> “Now, as I end my refrain, ……thrust home!”
> 
> *Time to skewer the myth of a Southern Strategy….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the numbers we can see who got the racist vote: Democrats
> 
> George Wallace:
> *“Segregation Now, Segregation Forever”*
> 
> *George Wallace votes went to Democrats.*
> 
> *Wallace was a Democrat, and the same people who voted for Wallace voted Democrat...*
> 
> _Slavers, segregationists, and other racists.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> "Four years after Goldwater, the segregationist vote went right back to Democrats: *Humphrey got half of Wallace’s supporters on election day. Nixon got none of ‘em.*
> 
> “When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. *The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey.” *Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch how Buchanan characterizes the Democrat Party:
> "Richard Nixon kicked off his historic comeback in 1966 with a column on the South (by Buchanan) that declared we would build our Republican Party on a foundation of states rights, human rights, small government and a strong national defense, and leave it to t*he "party of Maddox, Mahoney and Wallace to squeeze the last ounces of political juice out of the rotting fruit of racial injustice." *
> 
> 
> 
> What did the racist party….the Democrats….do?
> 
> They authored the Southern Strategy myth.
> 
> 
> Some fools still believe it.


No comment on why the GOP admitted to using the Southern Strategy eh?


----------



## 2aguy

Did anyone bring up that LBJ was recently discovered to have been an actual member of the Texas kkk?


----------



## 2aguy

Asclepias said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11. To paraphrase Edmond Rostand….
> 
> “Now, as I end my refrain, ……thrust home!”
> 
> *Time to skewer the myth of a Southern Strategy….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the numbers we can see who got the racist vote: Democrats
> 
> George Wallace:
> *“Segregation Now, Segregation Forever”*
> 
> *George Wallace votes went to Democrats.*
> 
> *Wallace was a Democrat, and the same people who voted for Wallace voted Democrat...*
> 
> _Slavers, segregationists, and other racists.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> "Four years after Goldwater, the segregationist vote went right back to Democrats: *Humphrey got half of Wallace’s supporters on election day. Nixon got none of ‘em.*
> 
> “When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. *The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey.” *Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch how Buchanan characterizes the Democrat Party:
> "Richard Nixon kicked off his historic comeback in 1966 with a column on the South (by Buchanan) that declared we would build our Republican Party on a foundation of states rights, human rights, small government and a strong national defense, and leave it to t*he "party of Maddox, Mahoney and Wallace to squeeze the last ounces of political juice out of the rotting fruit of racial injustice." *
> 
> 
> 
> What did the racist party….the Democrats….do?
> 
> They authored the Southern Strategy myth.
> 
> 
> Some fools still believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> No comment on why the GOP admitted to using the Southern Strategy eh?
Click to expand...



Since they didn't use the Southern Strategy, why would anyone bring it up?   You have been shown over and over that it is a lie....and yet you still cling to it...


----------



## Asclepias

2aguy said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11. To paraphrase Edmond Rostand….
> 
> “Now, as I end my refrain, ……thrust home!”
> 
> *Time to skewer the myth of a Southern Strategy….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the numbers we can see who got the racist vote: Democrats
> 
> George Wallace:
> *“Segregation Now, Segregation Forever”*
> 
> *George Wallace votes went to Democrats.*
> 
> *Wallace was a Democrat, and the same people who voted for Wallace voted Democrat...*
> 
> _Slavers, segregationists, and other racists.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> "Four years after Goldwater, the segregationist vote went right back to Democrats: *Humphrey got half of Wallace’s supporters on election day. Nixon got none of ‘em.*
> 
> “When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. *The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey.” *Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch how Buchanan characterizes the Democrat Party:
> "Richard Nixon kicked off his historic comeback in 1966 with a column on the South (by Buchanan) that declared we would build our Republican Party on a foundation of states rights, human rights, small government and a strong national defense, and leave it to t*he "party of Maddox, Mahoney and Wallace to squeeze the last ounces of political juice out of the rotting fruit of racial injustice." *
> 
> 
> 
> What did the racist party….the Democrats….do?
> 
> They authored the Southern Strategy myth.
> 
> 
> Some fools still believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> No comment on why the GOP admitted to using the Southern Strategy eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since they didn't use the Southern Strategy, why would anyone bring it up?   You have been shown over and over that it is a lie....and yet you still cling to it...
Click to expand...

Thats not what the 2 RNC chairmen said and thats not what Nixon said.  Can you explain how you didnt know they admitted to the southern strategy?

USATODAY.com - GOP: 'We were wrong' to play racial politics


"Some Republicans gave up on winning the African-American vote, looking the other way or trying to benefit politically from racial polarization," Mehlman said at the annual convention of the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People. *"I am here today as the Republican chairman to tell you we were wrong."*

Mehlman's apology to the NAACP at the group's convention in Milwaukee marked the first time a top Republican Party leader has denounced the so-called Southern Strategy employed by Richard Nixon and other Republicans to peel away white voters in what was then the heavily Democratic South.


----------



## imawhosure

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11. To paraphrase Edmond Rostand….
> 
> “Now, as I end my refrain, ……thrust home!”
> 
> *Time to skewer the myth of a Southern Strategy….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the numbers we can see who got the racist vote: Democrats
> 
> George Wallace:
> *“Segregation Now, Segregation Forever”*
> 
> *George Wallace votes went to Democrats.*
> 
> *Wallace was a Democrat, and the same people who voted for Wallace voted Democrat...*
> 
> _Slavers, segregationists, and other racists.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> "Four years after Goldwater, the segregationist vote went right back to Democrats: *Humphrey got half of Wallace’s supporters on election day. Nixon got none of ‘em.*
> 
> “When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. *The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey.” *Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch how Buchanan characterizes the Democrat Party:
> "Richard Nixon kicked off his historic comeback in 1966 with a column on the South (by Buchanan) that declared we would build our Republican Party on a foundation of states rights, human rights, small government and a strong national defense, and leave it to t*he "party of Maddox, Mahoney and Wallace to squeeze the last ounces of political juice out of the rotting fruit of racial injustice." *
> 
> 
> 
> What did the racist party….the Democrats….do?
> 
> They authored the Southern Strategy myth.
> 
> 
> Some fools still believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> No comment on why the GOP admitted to using the Southern Strategy eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since they didn't use the Southern Strategy, why would anyone bring it up?   You have been shown over and over that it is a lie....and yet you still cling to it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not what the 2 RNC chairmen said and thats not what Nixon said.  Can you explain how you didnt know they admitted to the southern strategy?
> 
> USATODAY.com - GOP: 'We were wrong' to play racial politics
> 
> 
> "Some Republicans gave up on winning the African-American vote, looking the other way or trying to benefit politically from racial polarization," Mehlman said at the annual convention of the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People. *"I am here today as the Republican chairman to tell you we were wrong."*
> 
> Mehlman's apology to the NAACP at the group's convention in Milwaukee marked the first time a top Republican Party leader has denounced the so-called Southern Strategy employed by Richard Nixon and other Republicans to peel away white voters in what was then the heavily Democratic South.
Click to expand...


My good man, an uneducated, racist, white man claiming he is sorry for his sins and expanding it upon his peers, is no better than a racist black man, who claims every black man hates whites because they are racist!

People had better learn one truth in America------------> Whites who are racist, and blacks who are racist, are not defined white or black; they are defined racists!

Those that want to keep up the banter about racism, are really the racists, and the color of their skin does not define them, their attitude does.  By the way, who claims racism constantly?  Why those saintly Democrats, lol.  And you know why!  Because without the black vote, they couldn't be elected dogcatcher.

I contend, that Black people are being played, and the poverty pimps are helping them to be played.  Look at Chicago, Baltimore, Detroit.  Republicans can't get elected there as head of paperboys.  Why?  Because according to Democratic dogma, they HATE black people.

So tell us...…………….how many Republicans, under Republican rules, are killing Black Americans there?  How many LEGAL guns were used to shoot Black children in Chicago last week?  Democrats have BRAINWASHED Black America, plain and simple.  They control the Black killing fields, using DEMOCRAT rules, where Black children die, and their parents can't even protect them.  I see them almost every night on TV crying (because I get Chicago channels) and I honestly cry at times with them.

They have been turned into pawns by the Democrats!  Their children die for votes, so the Democrats have a chance to win.

Abraham Lincoln freed these people once, and if we get a chance, we will free them again!  That racist Trumps policies has Black unemployment down to an all time low.  Know what, that scares the hell out of Democrats!  If they are freed, they won't volunteer to stay on the Democratic plantations known as inner cities.  And what is worse, once they come out of there, they might find out they are not hated, despised, or shunned.  I know, I have brought 4 African Americans out of that poverty myself, and now they see things like I do, lol.  

And that is why the Democrats are crapping their pants!  Not because of me, but because when they get out of the lie, they see the truth!


----------



## Asclepias

imawhosure said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11. To paraphrase Edmond Rostand….
> 
> “Now, as I end my refrain, ……thrust home!”
> 
> *Time to skewer the myth of a Southern Strategy….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the numbers we can see who got the racist vote: Democrats
> 
> George Wallace:
> *“Segregation Now, Segregation Forever”*
> 
> *George Wallace votes went to Democrats.*
> 
> *Wallace was a Democrat, and the same people who voted for Wallace voted Democrat...*
> 
> _Slavers, segregationists, and other racists.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> "Four years after Goldwater, the segregationist vote went right back to Democrats: *Humphrey got half of Wallace’s supporters on election day. Nixon got none of ‘em.*
> 
> “When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. *The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey.” *Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch how Buchanan characterizes the Democrat Party:
> "Richard Nixon kicked off his historic comeback in 1966 with a column on the South (by Buchanan) that declared we would build our Republican Party on a foundation of states rights, human rights, small government and a strong national defense, and leave it to t*he "party of Maddox, Mahoney and Wallace to squeeze the last ounces of political juice out of the rotting fruit of racial injustice." *
> 
> 
> 
> What did the racist party….the Democrats….do?
> 
> They authored the Southern Strategy myth.
> 
> 
> Some fools still believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> No comment on why the GOP admitted to using the Southern Strategy eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since they didn't use the Southern Strategy, why would anyone bring it up?   You have been shown over and over that it is a lie....and yet you still cling to it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not what the 2 RNC chairmen said and thats not what Nixon said.  Can you explain how you didnt know they admitted to the southern strategy?
> 
> USATODAY.com - GOP: 'We were wrong' to play racial politics
> 
> 
> "Some Republicans gave up on winning the African-American vote, looking the other way or trying to benefit politically from racial polarization," Mehlman said at the annual convention of the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People. *"I am here today as the Republican chairman to tell you we were wrong."*
> 
> Mehlman's apology to the NAACP at the group's convention in Milwaukee marked the first time a top Republican Party leader has denounced the so-called Southern Strategy employed by Richard Nixon and other Republicans to peel away white voters in what was then the heavily Democratic South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My good man, an uneducated, racist, white man claiming he is sorry for his sins and expanding it upon his peers, is no better than a racist black man, who claims every black man hates whites because they are racist!
> 
> People had better learn one truth in America------------> Whites who are racist, and blacks who are racist, are not defined white or black; they are defined racists!
> 
> Those that want to keep up the banter about racism, are really the racists, and the color of their skin does not define them, their attitude does.  By the way, who claims racism constantly?  Why those saintly Democrats, lol.  And you know why!  Because without the black vote, they couldn't be elected dogcatcher.
> 
> I contend, that Black people are being played, and the poverty pimps are helping them to be played.  Look at Chicago, Baltimore, Detroit.  Republicans can't get elected there as head of paperboys.  Why?  Because according to Democratic dogma, they HATE black people.
> 
> So tell us...…………….how many Republicans, under Republican rules, are killing Black Americans there?  How many LEGAL guns were used to shoot Black children in Chicago last week?  Democrats have BRAINWASHED Black America, plain and simple.  They control the Black killing fields, using DEMOCRAT rules, where Black children die, and their parents can't even protect them.  I see them almost every night on TV crying (because I get Chicago channels) and I honestly cry at times with them.
> 
> They have been turned into pawns by the Democrats!  Their children die for votes, so the Democrats have a chance to win.
> 
> Abraham Lincoln freed these people once, and if we get a chance, we will free them again!  That racist Trumps policies has Black unemployment down to an all time low.  Know what, that scares the hell out of Democrats!  If they are freed, they won't volunteer to stay on the Democratic plantations known as inner cities.  And what is worse, once they come out of there, they might find out they are not hated, despised, or shunned.  I know, I have brought 4 African Americans out of that poverty myself, and now they see things like I do, lol.
> 
> And that is why the Democrats are crapping their pants!  Not because of me, but because when they get out of the lie, they see the truth!
Click to expand...

I stopped reading your long winded deflection after two sentences went by without any mention of my point. The GOP admitted to the southern strategy. Thats it and thats all. Refute that if you can but never again deflect like that and expect me to read your deflection.


----------



## Issa

PoliticalChic said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to imagine how you can put together syncretic notes.....things having nothing to do with each other....and imagine (I almost said 'think') it worth posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a minority and before I moved to the US, me and most of the countries I traveled to ....it was a know fanct that right wings in the US are more likely to be racist.....fast forward after living here for 20 years.....its laughable to discuss which partt is more racist....one should look at the polls, most minorities vote overwhelmingly against the GOP.
> 
> What puzzles in all of this, those who are usually racist are more likely conservative Christians....how the heck can one follow jesus teachings and be racist and less compassionate ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "....it was a know fanct (sic) that right wings in the US are more likely to be racist..."
> 
> 
> Nothing in your post is correct.
> 
> Don't worry.....I can educate you.
> 
> 
> Did you know any of this?
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memorize it, so you appear less a fool.
Click to expand...

So you the conservative Republican that voted for a racist wanna teach me about me (a minority) which part is anti me ? Lol

Sweet heart most anti muslims, latinos, immigrants, blacks here in this very forum are proud racist conservatives....and as I said most of us minorities we vote minorities vote against the GOP for being a racist and anti minorities party more than anything eelse.


----------



## Kondor3

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the 1964 passage of the Civil Rights Act, Dixiecrats (Southern Democrats) shifted to the Republican Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name all Democrat Senate and House members who "shifted".  A list should be easy enough for you to find.
Click to expand...

I'm not talking Congress-Critters crossing the aisle... I'm talking about the voting public.

Congress-Critters come and go; the voting public (and the gradual shift in their elected representation) are what counts.


----------



## Issa

Tax Man said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to imagine how you can put together syncretic notes.....things having nothing to do with each other....and imagine (I almost said 'think') it worth posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a minority and before I moved to the US, me and most of the countries I traveled to ....it was a know fanct that right wings in the US are more likely to be racist.....fast forward after living here for 20 years.....its laughable to discuss which partt is more racist....one should look at the polls, most minorities vote overwhelmingly against the GOP.
> 
> What puzzles in all of this, those who are usually racist are more likely conservative Christians....how the heck can one follow jesus teachings and be racist and less compassionate ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> View attachment 215037
Click to expand...

Hahahahaha


----------



## Kondor3

Correll said:


> [ ...Yes, the south became republican, eventually. But that does not support that that was driven by race. Other factors were in play.


Oh, I'm sure that the precise answer represents a multi-faceted collection of factors.

My money is on "race" being the primary driving force behind the initial large-scale shift back in the '60s and '70s.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

Timmy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poli.  You going to address Lincoln’s electoral map?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy, are you going to respond to this review of the the history of the Democrat Party???
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you will NOT address the Lincoln electoral map. I understand.  It is devastating to your case .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a single post of mine that you could dispute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cut and paste all the gibberish you want .
> 
> YOU refuse to address the electoral map .  Why ?  Because it shows that it’s the liberals who elected Lincoln and the conservative states that were pro slavery .  Those are facts!
Click to expand...

You can not call the people who supported slavery conservatives in fact it takes a Liberal interpretation of the Constitution and Bill of Rights to justify the institution the same way modern Liberal interpretation suggest that freedom of speech doesn't cover the things people like yourself deem hurtful and of course there's the leftwing take on the 2nd Amendment.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Kondor3 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the 1964 passage of the Civil Rights Act, Dixiecrats (Southern Democrats) shifted to the Republican Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name all Democrat Senate and House members who "shifted".  A list should be easy enough for you to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking Congress-Critters crossing the aisle... I'm talking about the voting public.
> 
> Congress-Critters come and go; the voting public (and the gradual shift in their elected representation) are what counts.
Click to expand...


Yes, it makes perfect sense that the Democrats would run to the Republican Party, who voted in greater numbers for the Civil Rights Act than did Democrats, and who even in those halcyon days - though not so diametrically opposed as today due to a certain inexplicable disbelief - considered Democrats to be Communist influenced.  Members of Congress would by rights have followed their voters's sentiments to keep their jobs. 

Yessir.  Perfect sense.


----------



## Kondor3

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the 1964 passage of the Civil Rights Act, Dixiecrats (Southern Democrats) shifted to the Republican Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name all Democrat Senate and House members who "shifted".  A list should be easy enough for you to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking Congress-Critters crossing the aisle... I'm talking about the voting public.
> 
> Congress-Critters come and go; the voting public (and the gradual shift in their elected representation) are what counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it makes perfect sense that the Democrats would run to the Republican Party, who voted in greater numbers for the Civil Rights Act than did Democrats, and who even in those halcyon days - though not so diametrically opposed as today due to a certain inexplicable disbelief - considered Democrats to be Communist influenced.  Members of Congress would by rights have followed their voters's sentiments to keep their jobs.
> 
> Yessir.  Perfect sense.
Click to expand...

Northern Democrats did not jump the aisle to the Republican side during that time frame in any large numbers, only White Southern Democrats (Dixiecrats).


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Kondor3 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the 1964 passage of the Civil Rights Act, Dixiecrats (Southern Democrats) shifted to the Republican Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name all Democrat Senate and House members who "shifted".  A list should be easy enough for you to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking Congress-Critters crossing the aisle... I'm talking about the voting public.
> 
> Congress-Critters come and go; the voting public (and the gradual shift in their elected representation) are what counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it makes perfect sense that the Democrats would run to the Republican Party, who voted in greater numbers for the Civil Rights Act than did Democrats, and who even in those halcyon days - though not so diametrically opposed as today due to a certain inexplicable disbelief - considered Democrats to be Communist influenced.  Members of Congress would by rights have followed their voters's sentiments to keep their jobs.
> 
> Yessir.  Perfect sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Northern Democrats did not jump the aisle to the Republican side during that time frame in any large numbers, only White Southern Democrats (Dixiecrats).
Click to expand...


It is illogical and not factual in the extreme to claim the southern Democrats "jumped the aisle" to the Republicans when it was the Republicans who voted into law the act that raised the Democrat's ire.  Everett Dirkson rammed it right down their throats.


----------



## Kondor3

Billy_Kinetta said:


> ...It is illogical and not factual in the extreme to claim the southern Democrats "jumped the aisle" to the Republicans when it was the Republicans who voted into law the act that raised the Democrat's ire.  Everett Dirkson rammed it right down their throats.


Fifty years of Election Results maps make for an _easy-to-digest_ lesson in modern Southern voting patterns...

The elections of 1964 and most especially 1968 were particularly revealing, immediately after the signing of the Civil Rights Act...

50 Years of Electoral College Maps: How the U.S. Turned Red and Blue

Read 'em and weep...

Next batter, please.


----------



## Coyote

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the 1964 passage of the Civil Rights Act, Dixiecrats (Southern Democrats) shifted to the Republican Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name all Democrat Senate and House members who "shifted".  A list should be easy enough for you to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking Congress-Critters crossing the aisle... I'm talking about the voting public.
> 
> Congress-Critters come and go; the voting public (and the gradual shift in their elected representation) are what counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it makes perfect sense that the Democrats would run to the Republican Party, who voted in greater numbers for the Civil Rights Act than did Democrats, and who even in those halcyon days - though not so diametrically opposed as today due to a certain inexplicable disbelief - considered Democrats to be Communist influenced.  Members of Congress would by rights have followed their voters's sentiments to keep their jobs.
> 
> Yessir.  Perfect sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Northern Democrats did not jump the aisle to the Republican side during that time frame in any large numbers, only White Southern Democrats (Dixiecrats).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is illogical and not factual in the extreme to claim the southern Democrats "jumped the aisle" to the Republicans when it was the Republicans who voted into law the act that raised the Democrat's ire.  Everett Dirkson rammed it right down their throats.
Click to expand...

How did they all become Republican then?  Republicans saw a golden opportunity in the south.  They sold their soul to the racists for political power.


----------



## Coyote

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poli.  You going to address Lincoln’s electoral map?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy, are you going to respond to this review of the the history of the Democrat Party???
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you will NOT address the Lincoln electoral map. I understand.  It is devastating to your case .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a single post of mine that you could dispute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cut and paste all the gibberish you want .
> 
> YOU refuse to address the electoral map .  Why ?  Because it shows that it’s the liberals who elected Lincoln and the conservative states that were pro slavery .  Those are facts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can not call the people who supported slavery conservatives in fact it takes a Liberal interpretation of the Constitution and Bill of Rights to justify the institution the same way modern Liberal interpretation suggest that freedom of speech doesn't cover the things people like yourself deem hurtful and of course there's the leftwing take on the 2nd Amendment.
Click to expand...

Yes.  You can call them conservatives.  Conservatives conserve the status quo.


----------



## Asclepias

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poli.  You going to address Lincoln’s electoral map?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy, are you going to respond to this review of the the history of the Democrat Party???
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you will NOT address the Lincoln electoral map. I understand.  It is devastating to your case .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a single post of mine that you could dispute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cut and paste all the gibberish you want .
> 
> YOU refuse to address the electoral map .  Why ?  Because it shows that it’s the liberals who elected Lincoln and the conservative states that were pro slavery .  Those are facts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can not call the people who supported slavery conservatives in fact it takes a Liberal interpretation of the Constitution and Bill of Rights to justify the institution the same way modern Liberal interpretation suggest that freedom of speech doesn't cover the things people like yourself deem hurtful and of course there's the leftwing take on the 2nd Amendment.
Click to expand...

You can if you use the english language. Why dont you post what conservative means and what liberal means in the english language. I guarantee you that if you have any intellect at all you will see that conservatives dont want the status quo to change and liberals are progressives.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Coyote said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name all Democrat Senate and House members who "shifted".  A list should be easy enough for you to find.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking Congress-Critters crossing the aisle... I'm talking about the voting public.
> 
> Congress-Critters come and go; the voting public (and the gradual shift in their elected representation) are what counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it makes perfect sense that the Democrats would run to the Republican Party, who voted in greater numbers for the Civil Rights Act than did Democrats, and who even in those halcyon days - though not so diametrically opposed as today due to a certain inexplicable disbelief - considered Democrats to be Communist influenced.  Members of Congress would by rights have followed their voters's sentiments to keep their jobs.
> 
> Yessir.  Perfect sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Northern Democrats did not jump the aisle to the Republican side during that time frame in any large numbers, only White Southern Democrats (Dixiecrats).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is illogical and not factual in the extreme to claim the southern Democrats "jumped the aisle" to the Republicans when it was the Republicans who voted into law the act that raised the Democrat's ire.  Everett Dirkson rammed it right down their throats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they all become Republican then?  Republicans saw a golden opportunity in the south.  They sold their soul to the racists for political power.
Click to expand...


They did not.  Perhaps some saw the error of their ways.

The Civil Rights Act of 1964 was opposed by the Democrats.  Robert Byrd filibustered 14 hours against it, and remained a Democrat till his death.  The Republicans rammed it into law.

Your "Southern Strategy" fiction is not even marginally logical.


----------



## Coyote

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking Congress-Critters crossing the aisle... I'm talking about the voting public.
> 
> Congress-Critters come and go; the voting public (and the gradual shift in their elected representation) are what counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it makes perfect sense that the Democrats would run to the Republican Party, who voted in greater numbers for the Civil Rights Act than did Democrats, and who even in those halcyon days - though not so diametrically opposed as today due to a certain inexplicable disbelief - considered Democrats to be Communist influenced.  Members of Congress would by rights have followed their voters's sentiments to keep their jobs.
> 
> Yessir.  Perfect sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Northern Democrats did not jump the aisle to the Republican side during that time frame in any large numbers, only White Southern Democrats (Dixiecrats).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is illogical and not factual in the extreme to claim the southern Democrats "jumped the aisle" to the Republicans when it was the Republicans who voted into law the act that raised the Democrat's ire.  Everett Dirkson rammed it right down their throats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they all become Republican then?  Republicans saw a golden opportunity in the south.  They sold their soul to the racists for political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did not.  Perhaps some saw the error of their ways.
> 
> The Civil Rights Act of 1964 was opposed by the Democrats.  Robert Byrd filibustered 14 hours against it, and remained a Democrat till his death.  The Republicans rammed it into law.
> 
> Your "Southern Strategy" fiction is not even marginally logical.
Click to expand...

Southern Dems were conservatives.  That is why it was easy for them to switch to the GOP when  the Dems betrayed them by taking up the Civil Rights flag...the GOP capitalized on that golden opportunity...and sold their soul.


----------



## Timmy

Poli has yet to address the electoral map.

I guess she can’t find the proper article to cut n paste.


Poli, I do want to apologize for calling you a liar.  You can’t possibly lie, because that would require you to have an independent thought .


----------



## Timmy

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking Congress-Critters crossing the aisle... I'm talking about the voting public.
> 
> Congress-Critters come and go; the voting public (and the gradual shift in their elected representation) are what counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it makes perfect sense that the Democrats would run to the Republican Party, who voted in greater numbers for the Civil Rights Act than did Democrats, and who even in those halcyon days - though not so diametrically opposed as today due to a certain inexplicable disbelief - considered Democrats to be Communist influenced.  Members of Congress would by rights have followed their voters's sentiments to keep their jobs.
> 
> Yessir.  Perfect sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Northern Democrats did not jump the aisle to the Republican side during that time frame in any large numbers, only White Southern Democrats (Dixiecrats).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is illogical and not factual in the extreme to claim the southern Democrats "jumped the aisle" to the Republicans when it was the Republicans who voted into law the act that raised the Democrat's ire.  Everett Dirkson rammed it right down their throats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they all become Republican then?  Republicans saw a golden opportunity in the south.  They sold their soul to the racists for political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did not.  Perhaps some saw the error of their ways.
> 
> The Civil Rights Act of 1964 was opposed by the Democrats.  Robert Byrd filibustered 14 hours against it, and remained a Democrat till his death.  The Republicans rammed it into law.
> 
> Your "Southern Strategy" fiction is not even marginally logical.
Click to expand...


Byrd died years ago.

Let’s settle this shit .  Who’s got a link to the vote roll call?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Coyote said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it makes perfect sense that the Democrats would run to the Republican Party, who voted in greater numbers for the Civil Rights Act than did Democrats, and who even in those halcyon days - though not so diametrically opposed as today due to a certain inexplicable disbelief - considered Democrats to be Communist influenced.  Members of Congress would by rights have followed their voters's sentiments to keep their jobs.
> 
> Yessir.  Perfect sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Northern Democrats did not jump the aisle to the Republican side during that time frame in any large numbers, only White Southern Democrats (Dixiecrats).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is illogical and not factual in the extreme to claim the southern Democrats "jumped the aisle" to the Republicans when it was the Republicans who voted into law the act that raised the Democrat's ire.  Everett Dirkson rammed it right down their throats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they all become Republican then?  Republicans saw a golden opportunity in the south.  They sold their soul to the racists for political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did not.  Perhaps some saw the error of their ways.
> 
> The Civil Rights Act of 1964 was opposed by the Democrats.  Robert Byrd filibustered 14 hours against it, and remained a Democrat till his death.  The Republicans rammed it into law.
> 
> Your "Southern Strategy" fiction is not even marginally logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Southern Dems were conservatives.  That is why it was easy for them to switch to the GOP when  the Dems betrayed them by taking up the Civil Rights flag...the GOP capitalized on that golden opportunity...and sold their soul.
Click to expand...


Completely funny.

That's why the Democrats joined George Wallace and Bull Conner in bashing them Negroes' heads in during the Civil Rights Movement.

I am from that time, goober.  I know what happened.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Timmy said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it makes perfect sense that the Democrats would run to the Republican Party, who voted in greater numbers for the Civil Rights Act than did Democrats, and who even in those halcyon days - though not so diametrically opposed as today due to a certain inexplicable disbelief - considered Democrats to be Communist influenced.  Members of Congress would by rights have followed their voters's sentiments to keep their jobs.
> 
> Yessir.  Perfect sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Northern Democrats did not jump the aisle to the Republican side during that time frame in any large numbers, only White Southern Democrats (Dixiecrats).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is illogical and not factual in the extreme to claim the southern Democrats "jumped the aisle" to the Republicans when it was the Republicans who voted into law the act that raised the Democrat's ire.  Everett Dirkson rammed it right down their throats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they all become Republican then?  Republicans saw a golden opportunity in the south.  They sold their soul to the racists for political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did not.  Perhaps some saw the error of their ways.
> 
> The Civil Rights Act of 1964 was opposed by the Democrats.  Robert Byrd filibustered 14 hours against it, and remained a Democrat till his death.  The Republicans rammed it into law.
> 
> Your "Southern Strategy" fiction is not even marginally logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Byrd died years ago.
Click to expand...


It does not undo his sins.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Kondor3 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.
> 
> 
> 
> There is only one problem with your partisan adventure in spin-doctoring...
> 
> After the 1964 passage of the Civil Rights Act, Dixiecrats (Southern Democrats) shifted to the Republican Party.
> 
> Taking the Dixiecrat mindset with them, to the opposite side of the aisle.
> 
> The evidence being... the preponderance of consistent Red States in the Old South versus the number of consistent Blue States pre-1964.
> 
> Next batter, please.
Click to expand...

You know before he plagiarized it and passed it off as his own, LBJ  called Ikes Civil Rights Bill, the "****** Bill"


----------



## ding

otto105 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "southern strategy" was to dumb down the white conservative voter to the education level of the south to elect racist xenophobic leaders without question.
> 
> It has worked as the GOP has become a Know Nothing party of the dumb led by the don.
> 
> 
> Deal with it.
Click to expand...

Ummmm...no it wasn't.  It was smaller government.


----------



## otto105

ding said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "southern strategy" was to dumb down the white conservative voter to the education level of the south to elect racist xenophobic leaders without question.
> 
> It has worked as the GOP has become a Know Nothing party of the dumb led by the don.
> 
> 
> Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummmm...no it wasn't.  It was smaller government.
Click to expand...



Nope, not even close. 


White privilege requires a lot of government.


----------



## ding

otto105 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "southern strategy" was to dumb down the white conservative voter to the education level of the south to elect racist xenophobic leaders without question.
> 
> It has worked as the GOP has become a Know Nothing party of the dumb led by the don.
> 
> 
> Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummmm...no it wasn't.  It was smaller government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not even close.
> 
> 
> White privilege requires a lot of government.
Click to expand...

So you believe that racists left the Democratic Party - which was the Party of slavery, segregation and racism, to join the party that ended slavery, segregation and racism and you believe that makes sense?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Everett Dirksen - Wikipedia


----------



## ding

The more Republican the south became, the less racist it became.


----------



## ding

Coyote said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it makes perfect sense that the Democrats would run to the Republican Party, who voted in greater numbers for the Civil Rights Act than did Democrats, and who even in those halcyon days - though not so diametrically opposed as today due to a certain inexplicable disbelief - considered Democrats to be Communist influenced.  Members of Congress would by rights have followed their voters's sentiments to keep their jobs.
> 
> Yessir.  Perfect sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Northern Democrats did not jump the aisle to the Republican side during that time frame in any large numbers, only White Southern Democrats (Dixiecrats).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is illogical and not factual in the extreme to claim the southern Democrats "jumped the aisle" to the Republicans when it was the Republicans who voted into law the act that raised the Democrat's ire.  Everett Dirkson rammed it right down their throats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they all become Republican then?  Republicans saw a golden opportunity in the south.  They sold their soul to the racists for political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did not.  Perhaps some saw the error of their ways.
> 
> The Civil Rights Act of 1964 was opposed by the Democrats.  Robert Byrd filibustered 14 hours against it, and remained a Democrat till his death.  The Republicans rammed it into law.
> 
> Your "Southern Strategy" fiction is not even marginally logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Southern Dems were conservatives.  That is why it was easy for them to switch to the GOP when  the Dems betrayed them by taking up the Civil Rights flag...the GOP capitalized on that golden opportunity...and sold their soul.
Click to expand...

"...the GOP's Southern electorate was not rural, nativist, less educated, afraid of change, or concentrated in the most stagnant parts of the Deep South. It was disproportionately suburban, middle-class, educated, younger, non-native-Southern, and concentrated in the growth-points that were, so to speak, the least "Southern" parts of the South..."

The Myth of the Racist Republicans


----------



## ding

Coyote said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it makes perfect sense that the Democrats would run to the Republican Party, who voted in greater numbers for the Civil Rights Act than did Democrats, and who even in those halcyon days - though not so diametrically opposed as today due to a certain inexplicable disbelief - considered Democrats to be Communist influenced.  Members of Congress would by rights have followed their voters's sentiments to keep their jobs.
> 
> Yessir.  Perfect sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Northern Democrats did not jump the aisle to the Republican side during that time frame in any large numbers, only White Southern Democrats (Dixiecrats).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is illogical and not factual in the extreme to claim the southern Democrats "jumped the aisle" to the Republicans when it was the Republicans who voted into law the act that raised the Democrat's ire.  Everett Dirkson rammed it right down their throats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they all become Republican then?  Republicans saw a golden opportunity in the south.  They sold their soul to the racists for political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did not.  Perhaps some saw the error of their ways.
> 
> The Civil Rights Act of 1964 was opposed by the Democrats.  Robert Byrd filibustered 14 hours against it, and remained a Democrat till his death.  The Republicans rammed it into law.
> 
> Your "Southern Strategy" fiction is not even marginally logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Southern Dems were conservatives.  That is why it was easy for them to switch to the GOP when  the Dems betrayed them by taking up the Civil Rights flag...the GOP capitalized on that golden opportunity...and sold their soul.
Click to expand...

"...Only in the 1980s did more white Southerners self-identify as Republicans than as Democrats, and only in the mid-1990s did Republicans win most Southern House seats and become competitive in most state legislatures...."

The Myth of the Racist Republicans


----------



## otto105

ding said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "southern strategy" was to dumb down the white conservative voter to the education level of the south to elect racist xenophobic leaders without question.
> 
> It has worked as the GOP has become a Know Nothing party of the dumb led by the don.
> 
> 
> Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummmm...no it wasn't.  It was smaller government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not even close.
> 
> 
> White privilege requires a lot of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you believe that racists left the Democratic Party - which was the Party of slavery, segregation and racism, to join the party that ended slavery, segregation and racism and you believe that makes sense?
Click to expand...



The republic party didn’t end slavery. It won the “war of northern aggression “ to preserve a strong federal government. 

The republic party didn’t end segregation because reverse racism still exists.

The republic party didn’t end segregation or racism because without LBJ the Civil Rights Law never would have passed and Barry Goldwater would have his republic vice.


Next


----------



## ding

otto105 said:


> The republic party didn’t end slavery. It won the “war of northern aggression “ to preserve a strong federal government.



Very few people today know that in 1808 Congress abolished the slave trade. That's because by the 1820's, most of the Founding Fathers were dead and Thomas Jefferson's party, the Democratic Party, which was founded in 1792, had become the majority party in Congress. With this new party a change in congressional policy on slavery emerged. The 1789 law that prohibited slavery in federal territory was reversed when the Democratic Congress passed the Missouri Compromise in 1820. Several States were subsequently admitted as slave States. Slavery was being officially promoted by congressional policy by a Democratically controlled Congress.

Missouri Compromise - Wikipedia

16th United States Congress - Wikipedia


The Democratic party policy of promoting slavery ignored the principles in the founding document. 

"The first step of the slaveholder to justify by argument the peculiar institutions [of slavery] is to deny the self-evident truths of the Declaration of Independence. He denies that all men are created equal. He denies that they have inalienable rights." President John Quincy Adams, The Hingham Patriot, June 29, 1839 

In 1850 the Democrats passed the Fugitive Slave Law. That law required Northerners to return escaped slaves back into slavery or pay huge fines. The Fugitive Slave Law made anti-slavery citizens in the North and their institutions responsible for enforcing slavery. The Fugitive Slave Law was sanctioned kidnapping. The Fugitive Slave Law was disastrous for blacks in the North. The Law allowed Free Blacks to be carried into slavery. 20,000 blacks from the North left the United States and fled to Canada. The Underground Railroad reached its peak of activity as a result of the Fugitive Slave Law. 

Fugitive Slave Act - 1850 

Fugitive Slave Act of 1850 - Wikipedia 

Fugitive Slave Act

31st United States Congress - Wikipedia In 1854, the Democratically controlled Congress passed another law strengthening slavery, the Kansas-Nebraska act. Even though slavery was expanded into federal territories in 1820 by the Democratically controlled Congress, a ban on slavery was retained in the Kansas Nebraska territory. But through the Kansas-Nebraska Act, Democrats vastly expanded the national area where slavery was permitted as the Kansas and Nebraska territories comprised parts of Colorado, Wyoming, South Dakota, North Dakota, Montana, and Idaho. The Democrats were pushing slavery westward across the nation. 

The History Place - Abraham Lincoln: Kansas-Nebraska Act 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kansas–Nebraska_Act 

Frederick Douglas believed that the 3/5th clause is an anti-slavery clause. Not a pro-slavery clause. Frederick Douglas believed that the Constitution was an anti-slavery document. 

(1860) Frederick Douglass, “the Constitution of the United States: Is It Pro-Slavery or Anti-slavery?” | The Black Past: Remembered and Reclaimed 

What Did Frederick Douglass Believe About the U.S. Constitution? | The Classroom | Synonym 

http://townhall.com/columnists/kenb...onstitution_did_not_condone_slavery/page/full

And so did others. 

In May of 1854, following the passage of these pro-slavery laws in Congress, a number of anti-slavery Democrats along with some anti-slavery members from other parties, including the Whigs, Free-Soilers, and Emancipationists formed a new party to fight slavery and secure equal civil rights. The name of the new party? The Republican Party. It was named the Republican Party because they wanted to return to the principles of freedom set forth in the governing documents of the Republic before pro-slavery members of Congress had perverted those original principles. 

History of the United States Republican Party - Wikipedia 

Republican Party founded - Mar 20, 1854 - HISTORY.com 

Republican Party - The Republican Party In The New Millennium 

The Rise and Fall of Jim Crow. Jim Crow Stories . Republican Party | PBS

"The Democratic Party had become the dominant political party in America in the 1820s, [30] and in May 1854, in response to the strong pro-slavery positions of the Democrats, several anti-slavery Members of Congress formed an anti-slavery party – the Republican Party. [31] It was founded upon the principles of equality originally set forth in the governing documents of the Republic. In an 1865 publication documenting the history of black voting rights, Philadelphia attorney John Hancock confirmed that the Declaration of Independence set forth “equal rights to all. It contains not a word nor a clause regarding color. Nor is there any provision of the kind to be found in the Constitution of the United States.”

The History of Black Voting Rights [Great read!]

In 1856, the Democratic platform strongly defended slavery. According to the Democrats of 1856, ending slavery would be dangerous and would ruin the happiness of the people.

“All efforts of the abolitionists... are calculated to lead to the most alarming and dangerous consequences and all such efforts have an inevitable tendency to diminish the happiness of the people.” McKee, The National...Platforms, Democratic Platform of 1856, p.91 

In 1857, a Democratically controlled Supreme Court delivered the Dred Scott decision, declaring that blacks were not persons or citizens but instead were property and therefore had no rights. In effect, Democrats believed slaves were property that could be disposed of at the will of its owner.

Democrats on the Court announced that "blacks had no rights which the white man was bound to respect; and that the Negro might justly and lawfully be reduced to slavery for his benefit. He was bought and sold, and treated as an ordinary article of merchandise and traffic, whenever a profit could be made by it." Dred Scott at 407 (1856) 

Dred Scott v. Sandford - Wikipedia 

The History Place - Abraham Lincoln: Dred Scott Decision 

Dred Scott 

Dred Scott: Democratic Reaction

The Democratic Platform for 1860 supported both the Fugitive Slave Act of 1850 and the Dred Scott decision of 1857. The Democrats even handed out copies of the Dred Scott decision with their platform to affirm that it was proper to hold African Americans in bondage. 

2. Inasmuch as difference of opinion exists in the Democratic party as to the nature and extent of the powers of a Territorial Legislature, and as to the powers and duties of Congress, under the Constitution of the United States, over the institution of slavery within the Territories, Resolved, That the Democratic party will abide by the decision of the Supreme Court of the United States upon these questions of Constitutional Law. 

6. Resolved, That the enactments of the State Legislatures to defeat the faithful execution of the Fugitive Slave Law, are hostile in character, subversive of the Constitution, and revolutionary in their effect. 

Avalon Project - Democratic Party Platform; June 18, 1860

The Republican platform of 1860, on the other hand, blasted both the Fugitive Slave Act of 1850 and the Dred Scott decision of 1857 and announced its continued intent to end slavery and secure equal civil rights for black Americans. 

2. That the maintenance of the principles promulgated in the Declaration of Independence and embodied in the Federal Constitution, "That all men are created equal; that they are endowed by their Creator with certain inalienable rights; that among these are life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness; that to secure these rights, governments are instituted among men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed," is essential to the preservation of our Republican institutions; and that the Federal Constitution, the rights of the states, and the Union of the states, must and shall be preserved. 

5. That the present Democratic Administration has far exceeded our worst apprehension in its measureless subserviency to the exactions of a sectional interest, as is especially evident in its desperate exertions to force the infamous Lecompton constitution upon the protesting people of Kansas - in construing the personal relation between master and servant to involve an unqualified property in persons - in its attempted enforcement everywhere, on land and sea, through the intervention of congress and of the federal courts, of the extreme pretensions of a purely local interest, and in its general and unvarying abuse of the power entrusted to it by a confiding people. 

7. That the new dogma that the Constitution of its own force carries slavery into any or all of the territories of the United States, is a dangerous political heresy, at variance with the explicit provisions of that instrument itself, with cotemporaneous exposition, and with legislative and judicial precedent, is revolutionary in its tendency and subversive of the peace and harmony of the country. 

8. That the normal condition of all the territory of the United States is that of freedom; that as our republican fathers, when they had abolished slavery in all our national territory, ordained that no "person should be deprived of life, liberty or property, without due process of law," it becomes our duty, by legislation, whenever such legislation is necessary, to maintain this provision of the constitution against all attempts to violate it; and we deny the authority of congress, of a territorial legislature, or of any individuals, to give legal existence to slavery in any territory of the United States. 

9. That we brand the recent re-opening of the African Slave Trade, under the cover of our national flag, aided by perversions of judicial power, as a crime against humanity, and a burning shame to our country and age, and we call upon congress to take prompt and efficient measures for the total and final suppression of that execrable traffic. 

10. That in the recent vetoes by the federal governors of the acts of the Legislatures of Kansas and Nebraska, prohibiting slavery in those territories, we find a practical illustration of the boasted democratic principle of non- intervention and popular sovereignty, embodied in the Kansas-Nebraska bill, and a demonstration of the deception and fraud involved therein.
Republican Party National Platform, 1860


Republicans freed the slaves, Democrats in the North and the South fought against it.

January 31, 1865
13th Amendment banning slavery was passed by U.S. House of Representatives with unanimous Republican support and intense Democrat opposition.

April 8, 1865
13th Amendment banning slavery passed by U.S. Senate with 100% Republican support and 63% Democrat opposition. 

November 22, 1865
Republicans denounce Democrat legislature of Mississippi for enacting “Black Codes,” which institutionalized racial discrimination.

February 5, 1866
U.S. Rep. Thaddeus Stevens (R-PA) introduces legislation, successfully opposed by Democrat President Andrew Johnson, to implement “40 acres and a mule” relief by distributing land to former slaves.

April 9, 1866
Republican Congress overrides Democrat President Johnson’s veto, and the Civil Rights Act of 1866, conferring rights of citizenship on African-Americans, becomes law.

May 10, 1866
U.S. House passes the Republicans’ 14th Amendment guaranteeing due process and equal protection of the laws to all citizens, with 100% of Democrats voting no.

June 8, 1866
U.S. Senate passes the Republicans’ 14th Amendment guaranteeing due process and equal protection of the law to all citizens, where 94% of Republicans vote yes and 100% of Democrats vote no.

January 8, 1867
Republicans override Democrat President Andrew Johnson’s veto of law granting voting rights to African-Americans in D.C.

July 19, 1867
Republican Congress overrides Democrat President Andrew Johnson’s veto of legislation protecting voting rights of African-Americans.

March 30, 1868 
Republicans begin impeachment trial of Democrat President Andrew Johnson, who declared: “This is a country for white men, and by God, as long as I am President, it shall be a government of white men”.

It kind of sounds to me like the Republican Party ended slavery.


----------



## otto105

ding said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republic party didn’t end slavery. It won the “war of northern aggression “ to preserve a strong federal government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few people today know that in 1808 Congress abolished the slave trade. That's because by the 1820's, most of the Founding Fathers were dead and Thomas Jefferson's party, the Democratic Party, which was founded in 1792, had become the majority party in Congress. With this new party a change in congressional policy on slavery emerged. The 1789 law that prohibited slavery in federal territory was reversed when the Democratic Congress passed the Missouri Compromise in 1820. Several States were subsequently admitted as slave States. Slavery was being officially promoted by congressional policy by a Democratically controlled Congress.
> 
> Missouri Compromise - Wikipedia
> 
> 16th United States Congress - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> The Democratic party policy of promoting slavery ignored the principles in the founding document.
> 
> "The first step of the slaveholder to justify by argument the peculiar institutions [of slavery] is to deny the self-evident truths of the Declaration of Independence. He denies that all men are created equal. He denies that they have inalienable rights." President John Quincy Adams, The Hingham Patriot, June 29, 1839
> 
> In 1850 the Democrats passed the Fugitive Slave Law. That law required Northerners to return escaped slaves back into slavery or pay huge fines. The Fugitive Slave Law made anti-slavery citizens in the North and their institutions responsible for enforcing slavery. The Fugitive Slave Law was sanctioned kidnapping. The Fugitive Slave Law was disastrous for blacks in the North. The Law allowed Free Blacks to be carried into slavery. 20,000 blacks from the North left the United States and fled to Canada. The Underground Railroad reached its peak of activity as a result of the Fugitive Slave Law.
> 
> Fugitive Slave Act - 1850
> 
> Fugitive Slave Act of 1850 - Wikipedia
> 
> Fugitive Slave Act
> 
> 31st United States Congress - Wikipedia In 1854, the Democratically controlled Congress passed another law strengthening slavery, the Kansas-Nebraska act. Even though slavery was expanded into federal territories in 1820 by the Democratically controlled Congress, a ban on slavery was retained in the Kansas Nebraska territory. But through the Kansas-Nebraska Act, Democrats vastly expanded the national area where slavery was permitted as the Kansas and Nebraska territories comprised parts of Colorado, Wyoming, South Dakota, North Dakota, Montana, and Idaho. The Democrats were pushing slavery westward across the nation.
> 
> The History Place - Abraham Lincoln: Kansas-Nebraska Act
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kansas–Nebraska_Act
> 
> Frederick Douglas believed that the 3/5th clause is an anti-slavery clause. Not a pro-slavery clause. Frederick Douglas believed that the Constitution was an anti-slavery document.
> 
> (1860) Frederick Douglass, “the Constitution of the United States: Is It Pro-Slavery or Anti-slavery?” | The Black Past: Remembered and Reclaimed
> 
> What Did Frederick Douglass Believe About the U.S. Constitution? | The Classroom | Synonym
> 
> http://townhall.com/columnists/kenb...onstitution_did_not_condone_slavery/page/full
> 
> And so did others.
> 
> In May of 1854, following the passage of these pro-slavery laws in Congress, a number of anti-slavery Democrats along with some anti-slavery members from other parties, including the Whigs, Free-Soilers, and Emancipationists formed a new party to fight slavery and secure equal civil rights. The name of the new party? The Republican Party. It was named the Republican Party because they wanted to return to the principles of freedom set forth in the governing documents of the Republic before pro-slavery members of Congress had perverted those original principles.
> 
> History of the United States Republican Party - Wikipedia
> 
> Republican Party founded - Mar 20, 1854 - HISTORY.com
> 
> Republican Party - The Republican Party In The New Millennium
> 
> The Rise and Fall of Jim Crow. Jim Crow Stories . Republican Party | PBS
> 
> "The Democratic Party had become the dominant political party in America in the 1820s, [30] and in May 1854, in response to the strong pro-slavery positions of the Democrats, several anti-slavery Members of Congress formed an anti-slavery party – the Republican Party. [31] It was founded upon the principles of equality originally set forth in the governing documents of the Republic. In an 1865 publication documenting the history of black voting rights, Philadelphia attorney John Hancock confirmed that the Declaration of Independence set forth “equal rights to all. It contains not a word nor a clause regarding color. Nor is there any provision of the kind to be found in the Constitution of the United States.”
> 
> The History of Black Voting Rights [Great read!]
> 
> In 1856, the Democratic platform strongly defended slavery. According to the Democrats of 1856, ending slavery would be dangerous and would ruin the happiness of the people.
> 
> “All efforts of the abolitionists... are calculated to lead to the most alarming and dangerous consequences and all such efforts have an inevitable tendency to diminish the happiness of the people.” McKee, The National...Platforms, Democratic Platform of 1856, p.91
> 
> In 1857, a Democratically controlled Supreme Court delivered the Dred Scott decision, declaring that blacks were not persons or citizens but instead were property and therefore had no rights. In effect, Democrats believed slaves were property that could be disposed of at the will of its owner.
> 
> Democrats on the Court announced that "blacks had no rights which the white man was bound to respect; and that the Negro might justly and lawfully be reduced to slavery for his benefit. He was bought and sold, and treated as an ordinary article of merchandise and traffic, whenever a profit could be made by it." Dred Scott at 407 (1856)
> 
> Dred Scott v. Sandford - Wikipedia
> 
> The History Place - Abraham Lincoln: Dred Scott Decision
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> Dred Scott: Democratic Reaction
> 
> The Democratic Platform for 1860 supported both the Fugitive Slave Act of 1850 and the Dred Scott decision of 1857. The Democrats even handed out copies of the Dred Scott decision with their platform to affirm that it was proper to hold African Americans in bondage.
> 
> 2. Inasmuch as difference of opinion exists in the Democratic party as to the nature and extent of the powers of a Territorial Legislature, and as to the powers and duties of Congress, under the Constitution of the United States, over the institution of slavery within the Territories, Resolved, That the Democratic party will abide by the decision of the Supreme Court of the United States upon these questions of Constitutional Law.
> 
> 6. Resolved, That the enactments of the State Legislatures to defeat the faithful execution of the Fugitive Slave Law, are hostile in character, subversive of the Constitution, and revolutionary in their effect.
> 
> Avalon Project - Democratic Party Platform; June 18, 1860
> 
> The Republican platform of 1860, on the other hand, blasted both the Fugitive Slave Act of 1850 and the Dred Scott decision of 1857 and announced its continued intent to end slavery and secure equal civil rights for black Americans.
> 
> 2. That the maintenance of the principles promulgated in the Declaration of Independence and embodied in the Federal Constitution, "That all men are created equal; that they are endowed by their Creator with certain inalienable rights; that among these are life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness; that to secure these rights, governments are instituted among men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed," is essential to the preservation of our Republican institutions; and that the Federal Constitution, the rights of the states, and the Union of the states, must and shall be preserved.
> 
> 5. That the present Democratic Administration has far exceeded our worst apprehension in its measureless subserviency to the exactions of a sectional interest, as is especially evident in its desperate exertions to force the infamous Lecompton constitution upon the protesting people of Kansas - in construing the personal relation between master and servant to involve an unqualified property in persons - in its attempted enforcement everywhere, on land and sea, through the intervention of congress and of the federal courts, of the extreme pretensions of a purely local interest, and in its general and unvarying abuse of the power entrusted to it by a confiding people.
> 
> 7. That the new dogma that the Constitution of its own force carries slavery into any or all of the territories of the United States, is a dangerous political heresy, at variance with the explicit provisions of that instrument itself, with cotemporaneous exposition, and with legislative and judicial precedent, is revolutionary in its tendency and subversive of the peace and harmony of the country.
> 
> 8. That the normal condition of all the territory of the United States is that of freedom; that as our republican fathers, when they had abolished slavery in all our national territory, ordained that no "person should be deprived of life, liberty or property, without due process of law," it becomes our duty, by legislation, whenever such legislation is necessary, to maintain this provision of the constitution against all attempts to violate it; and we deny the authority of congress, of a territorial legislature, or of any individuals, to give legal existence to slavery in any territory of the United States.
> 
> 9. That we brand the recent re-opening of the African Slave Trade, under the cover of our national flag, aided by perversions of judicial power, as a crime against humanity, and a burning shame to our country and age, and we call upon congress to take prompt and efficient measures for the total and final suppression of that execrable traffic.
> 
> 10. That in the recent vetoes by the federal governors of the acts of the Legislatures of Kansas and Nebraska, prohibiting slavery in those territories, we find a practical illustration of the boasted democratic principle of non- intervention and popular sovereignty, embodied in the Kansas-Nebraska bill, and a demonstration of the deception and fraud involved therein.
> Republican Party National Platform, 1860
> 
> 
> Republicans freed the slaves, Democrats in the North and the South fought against it.
> 
> January 31, 1865
> 13th Amendment banning slavery was passed by U.S. House of Representatives with unanimous Republican support and intense Democrat opposition.
> 
> April 8, 1865
> 13th Amendment banning slavery passed by U.S. Senate with 100% Republican support and 63% Democrat opposition.
> 
> November 22, 1865
> Republicans denounce Democrat legislature of Mississippi for enacting “Black Codes,” which institutionalized racial discrimination.
> 
> February 5, 1866
> U.S. Rep. Thaddeus Stevens (R-PA) introduces legislation, successfully opposed by Democrat President Andrew Johnson, to implement “40 acres and a mule” relief by distributing land to former slaves.
> 
> April 9, 1866
> Republican Congress overrides Democrat President Johnson’s veto, and the Civil Rights Act of 1866, conferring rights of citizenship on African-Americans, becomes law.
> 
> May 10, 1866
> U.S. House passes the Republicans’ 14th Amendment guaranteeing due process and equal protection of the laws to all citizens, with 100% of Democrats voting no.
> 
> June 8, 1866
> U.S. Senate passes the Republicans’ 14th Amendment guaranteeing due process and equal protection of the law to all citizens, where 94% of Republicans vote yes and 100% of Democrats vote no.
> 
> January 8, 1867
> Republicans override Democrat President Andrew Johnson’s veto of law granting voting rights to African-Americans in D.C.
> 
> July 19, 1867
> Republican Congress overrides Democrat President Andrew Johnson’s veto of legislation protecting voting rights of African-Americans.
> 
> March 30, 1868
> Republicans begin impeachment trial of Democrat President Andrew Johnson, who declared: “This is a country for white men, and by God, as long as I am President, it shall be a government of white men”.
> 
> It kind of sounds to me like the Republican Party ended slavery.
Click to expand...



Nope, fake history.


----------



## ding

otto105 said:


> The republic party didn’t end segregation because reverse racism still exists.



There are 13 Congressional Volumes which detail how the KKK was formed as the terrorist wing of the Democratic Party for the express purpose of taking back their statehouses from BLACK REPUBLICANS through force and intimidation.

Full text of "Report of the Joint select committee appointed to inquire in to the condition of affairs in the late insurrectionary states : so far as regards the execution of the laws, and the safety of the lives and property of the citizens of the United States and Testimony taken"

Black political participation in Reconstruction | The Gilder Lehrman Institute of American History

"Blacks made up the overwhelming majority of southern Republican voters, forming a coalition with “carpetbaggers” and “scalawags” (derogatory terms referring to recent arrivals from the North and southern white Republicans, respectively). A total of 265 African-American delegates were elected, more than 100 of whom had been born into slavery. Almost half of the elected black delegates served in South Carolina and Louisiana, where blacks had the longest history of political organization; in most other states, African Americans were underrepresented compared to their population. In all, 16 African Americans served in the U.S. Congress during Reconstruction; more than 600 more were elected to the state legislatures, and hundreds more held local offices across the South."

Articles: The Secret Racist History of the Democratic Party

"In almost every Southern state, the Republican Party was actually formed by blacks, not whites. Case in point is Houston, Texas, where 150 blacks and 20 whites created the Republican Party of Texas. But perhaps most telling of all with respect to the Republican Party’s achievements is that black men were continuously elected to public office. For example, 42 blacks were elected to the Texas legislature, 112 in Mississippi, 190 in South Carolina, 95 representatives and 32 senators in Louisiana, and many more elected in other states -- all Republican. Democrats didn’t elect their first black American to the U.S. House until 1935!"

"By the mid-1860s, the Republican Party’s alliance with blacks had caused a noticeable strain on the Democrats’ struggle for electoral significance in the post-Civil War era. This prompted the Democratic Party in 1866 to develop a new pseudo-secret political action group whose sole purpose was to help gain control of the electorate. The new group was known simply by their initials, KKK (Ku Klux Klan). This political relationship was nationally solidified shortly thereafter during the 1868 Democratic National Convention when former Civil War General Nathan Bedford Forrest was honored as the KKK’s first Grand Wizard. But don’t bother checking the Democratic National Committee’s website for proof. For many years, even up through the 2012 Presidential Election, the DNC had omitted all related history from 1848 to 1900 from their timeline -- half a century worth! Nevertheless, this sordid history is still well documented. There’s even a thirteen-volume set of Congressional investigations dating from 1872 detailing the Klan’s connection to the Democratic Party. The official documents, titled Report of the Joint Select Committee to Inquire Into the Condition of Affairs in the Late Insurrectionary States, irrefutably proves the KKK’s prominent role in the Democratic Party."

September 3, 1868

25 African-Americans in the Georgia legislature, all Republicans, were expelled by the Democrat majority. They were later reinstated by a Republican-controlled Congress.

September 12, 1868

Civil rights activist Tunis Campbell and all other African-Americans in the Georgia Senate – all Republicans – were expelled by the Democrat majority. They were later be reinstated by a Republican-controlled Congress.

October 7, 1868

Republicans denounce the Democratic Party’s national campaign theme: “This is a white man’s country: Let white men rule”.

October 22, 1868

While campaigning for re-election, U.S. Rep. James Hinds (R-AR) is assassinated by Democrat terrorists who were organized as the Ku Klux Klan.

December 10, 1869

Republican Gov. John Campbell of Wyoming Territory signs First-in-nation law granting women the right to vote and to hold public office.

February 3, 1870

After passing the U.S. House of Representatives with 98% Republican support and 97% Democrat opposition, the Republicans’ 15th Amendment is ratified, which granted the right to vote to all Americans regardless of race.

May 31, 1870

President Ulysses S. Grant signs the Republicans’ Enforcement Act, providing stiff penalties for depriving civil rights to any Americans.

June 22, 1870

The Republican-controlled Congress creates the U.S. Department of Justice to safeguard the civil rights of African-Americans against Democrats in the South.

September 6, 1870

Women vote in Wyoming during the first election after women’s suffrage legislation was signed into law by Republican Gov. John Campbell.

February 28, 1871

Republican Congress passes Enforcement Act providing federal protection for African-American voters.

April 20, 1871

The Republican-controlled Congress enacts the Ku Klux Klan Act, outlawing Democratic Party-affiliated terrorist groups which oppressed African-Americans.

October 10, 1871

Following warnings by Philadelphia Democrats against blacks voting, African-American Republican civil rights activist Octavius Catto was murdered by a Democratic Party operative, and his military funeral was attended by thousands.

October 18, 1871

After violence was committed against Republicans in South Carolina, Republican President Ulysses S. Grant deploys U.S. troops to combat Democrat terrorists who formed the Ku Klux Klan.

November 18, 1872

Susan B. Anthony arrested for voting, after boasting to Elizabeth Cady Stanton that she voted for “the Republican ticket, straight”.

January 17, 1874

Armed Democrats seize the Texas state government, ending Republican efforts to racially integrate the Texas government.

September 14, 1874

Democrat white supremacists seize Louisiana statehouse in attempt to overthrow the racially-integrated administration of Republican Governor William Kellogg. 27 people were killed.

March 1, 1875

The Civil Rights Act of 1875, guaranteeing access to public accommodations without regard to race, was signed by Republican President Ulysses S. Grant. The law passed with 92% Republican support over 100% Democrat opposition.

"Black men participated in Georgia politics for the first time during Congressional Reconstruction (1867-76). Between 1867 and 1872 sixty-nine African Americans served as delegates to the constitutional convention (1867-68) or as members of the state legislature.

Democrats used terror, intimidation, and the Ku Klux Klan to "redeem" the state. One quarter of the black legislators were killed, threatened, beaten, or jailed. In the December 1870 elections the Democrats won an overwhelming victory. In 1906 W. H. Rogers from McIntosh County was the last black legislator to be elected before blacks were legally disenfranchised in 1908."

Black Legislators during Reconstruction

"One of the most vivid examples of collusion between the KKK and Democratic Party was when Democrat Senator Wade Hampton ran for the governorship of South Carolina in 1876. The Klan put into action a battle plan to help Democrats win, stating: “Every Democrat must feel honor bound to control the vote of at least one Negro by intimidation…. Democrats must go in as large numbers…and well-armed.” An issue of Harper’s Weekly that same year illustrated this mindset with a depiction of two white Democrats standing next to a black man while pointing a gun at him. At the bottom of the depiction is a caption that reads: “Of Course He Wants To Vote The Democratic Ticket!”"

"The Klan’s primary mission was to intimidate Republicans -- black and white. In South Carolina, for example, the Klan even passed out “push cards” -- a hit list of 63 (50 blacks and 13 whites) “Radicals” of the legislature pictured on one side and their names listed on the other. Democrats called Republicans radicals not just because they were a powerful political force, but because they allowed blacks to participate in the political process. Apparently, this was all too much for Democrats to bear.

By 1875, Republicans, both black and white, had worked together to pass over two dozen civil rights bills. Unfortunately, their momentum came to a screeching halt in 1876 when the Democratic Party took control of Congress. Hell bent on preventing blacks from voting, Southern Democrats devised nearly a dozen shady schemes, like requiring literacy tests, misleading election procedures, redrawing election lines, changing polling locations, creating white-only primaries, and even rewriting state constitutions. Talk about disenfranchising black voters!

There were also lynchings, but not what you might think. According to the University of Missouri-Kansas City School of Law, between 1882 and 1964 an estimated 3,446 blacks and 1,279 whites were lynched at the hands of the Klan."


Articles: The Secret Racist History of the Democratic Party

March 1, 1875 Civil Rights Act of 1875, guaranteeing access to public accommodations without regard to race, signed by Republican President U.S. Grant; passed with 92% Republican support over 100% Democrat opposition

September 20, 1876 Former state Attorney General Robert Ingersoll (R-IL) tells veterans: “Every man that loved slavery better than liberty was a Democrat… I am a Republican because it is the only free party that ever existed”

January 10, 1878 U.S. Senator Aaron Sargent (R-CA) introduces Susan B. Anthony amendment for women’s suffrage; Democrat-controlled Senate defeated it 4 times before election of Republican House and Senate guaranteed its approval in 1919

July 14, 1884 Republicans criticize Democratic Party’s nomination of racist U.S. Senator Thomas Hendricks (D-IN) for vice president; he had voted against the 13th Amendment banning slavery

August 30, 1890 Republican President Benjamin Harrison signs legislation by U.S. Senator Justin Morrill (R-VT) making African-Americans eligible for land-grant colleges in the South

June 7, 1892 In a FIRST for a major U.S. political party, two women – Theresa Jenkins and Cora Carleton – attend Republican National Convention in an official capacity, as alternate delegates

February 8, 1894 Democrat Congress and Democrat President Grover Cleveland join to repeal Republicans’ Enforcement Act, which had enabled African-Americans to vote

December 11, 1895 African-American Republican and former U.S. Rep. Thomas Miller (R-SC) denounces new state constitution written to disenfranchise African-Americans

May 18, 1896 Republican Justice John Marshall Harlan, dissenting from Supreme Court’s notorious Plessy v. Ferguson “separate but equal” decision, declares: “Our Constitution is color-blind, and neither knows nor tolerates classes among citizens”

December 31, 1898 Republican Theodore Roosevelt becomes Governor of New York; in 1900, he outlawed racial segregation in New York public schools

May 24, 1900 Republicans vote no in referendum for constitutional convention in Virginia, designed to create a new state constitution disenfranchising African-Americans

January 15, 1901 Republican Booker T. Washington protests Alabama Democratic Party’s refusal to permit voting by African-Americans

October 16, 1901 President Theodore Roosevelt invites Booker T. Washington to dine at White House, sparking protests by Democrats across the country

May 29, 1902 Virginia Democrats implement new state constitution, condemned by Republicans as illegal, reducing African-American voter registration by 86%

February 12, 1909 On 100th anniversary of Abraham Lincoln’s birth, African-American Republicans and women’s suffragists Ida Wells and Mary Terrell co-found the NAACP

June 18, 1912 African-American Robert Church, founder of Lincoln Leagues to register black voters in Tennessee, attends 1912 Republican National Convention as delegate; eventually serves as delegate at 8 conventions

August 1, 1916 Republican presidential candidate Charles Evans Hughes, former New York Governor and U.S. Supreme Court Justice, endorses women’s suffrage constitutional amendment; he would become Secretary of State and Chief Justice

May 21, 1919 Republican House passes constitutional amendment granting women the vote with 85% of Republicans in favor, but only 54% of Democrats; in Senate, 80% of Republicans would vote yes, but almost half of Democrats no

April 18, 1920 Minnesota’s FIRST-in-the-nation anti-lynching law, promoted by African-American Republican Nellie Francis, signed by Republican Gov. Jacob Preus

August 18, 1920 Republican-authored 19th Amendment, giving women the vote, becomes part of Constitution; 26 of the 36 states to ratify had Republican-controlled legislatures

January 26, 1922 House passes bill authored by U.S. Rep. Leonidas Dyer (R-MO) making lynching a federal crime; Senate Democrats block it with filibuster

June 2, 1924 Republican President Calvin Coolidge signs bill passed by Republican Congress granting U.S. citizenship to all Native Americans

October 3, 1924 Republicans denounce three-time Democrat presidential nominee William Jennings Bryan for defending the Ku Klux Klan at 1924 Democratic National Convention

December 8, 1924 Democratic presidential candidate John W. Davis argues in favor of “separate but equal”

June 12, 1929 First Lady Lou Hoover invites wife of U.S. Rep. Oscar De Priest (R-IL), an African-American, to tea at the White House, sparking protests by Democrats across the country

August 17, 1937 Republicans organize opposition to former Ku Klux Klansman and Democrat U.S. Senator Hugo Black, appointed to U.S. Supreme Court by FDR; his Klan background was hidden until after confirmation

June 24, 1940 Republican Party platform calls for integration of the armed forces; for the balance of his terms in office, FDR refuses to order it

October 20, 1942 60 prominent African-Americans issue Durham Manifesto, calling on southern Democrats to abolish their all-white primaries

April 3, 1944 U.S. Supreme Court strikes down Texas Democratic Party’s “whites only” primary election system

February 18, 1946 Appointed by Republican President Calvin Coolidge, federal judge Paul McCormick ends segregation of Mexican-American children in California public schools

July 11, 1952 Republican Party platform condemns ?duplicity and insincerity” of Democrats in racial matters

September 30, 1953 Earl Warren, California’s three-term Republican Governor and 1948 Republican vice presidential nominee, nominated to be Chief Justice; wrote landmark decision in Brown v. Board of Education

December 8, 1953 Eisenhower administration Asst. Attorney General Lee Rankin argues for plaintiffs in Brown v. Board of Education

May 17, 1954 Chief Justice Earl Warren, three-term Republican Governor (CA) and Republican vice presidential nominee in 1948, wins unanimous support of Supreme Court for school desegregation in Brown v. Board of Education

November 25, 1955 Eisenhower administration bans racial segregation of interstate bus travel

March 12, 1956 Ninety-seven Democrats in Congress condemn Supreme Court’s decision in Brown v. Board of Education, and pledge to continue segregation

June 5, 1956 Republican federal judge Frank Johnson rules in favor of Rosa Parks in decision striking down “blacks in the back of the bus” law

October 19, 1956 On campaign trail, Vice President Richard Nixon vows: “American boys and girls shall sit, side by side, at any school – public or private – with no regard paid to the color of their skin. Segregation, discrimination, and prejudice have no place in America”

November 6, 1956 African-American civil rights leaders Martin Luther King and Ralph Abernathy vote for Republican Dwight Eisenhower for President

September 9, 1957 President Dwight Eisenhower signs Republican Party’s 1957 Civil Rights Act

September 24, 1957 Sparking criticism from Democrats such as Senators John Kennedy and Lyndon Johnson, President Dwight Eisenhower deploys the 82nd Airborne Division to Little Rock, AR to force Democrat Governor Orval Faubus to integrate public schools

June 23, 1958 President Dwight Eisenhower meets with Martin Luther King and other African-American leaders to discuss plans to advance civil rights

February 4, 1959 President Eisenhower informs Republican leaders of his plan to introduce 1960 Civil Rights Act, despite staunch opposition from many Democrats

May 6, 1960 President Dwight Eisenhower signs Republicans’ Civil Rights Act of 1960, overcoming 125-hour, around-the-clock filibuster by 18 Senate Democrats

July 27, 1960 At Republican National Convention, Vice President and eventual presidential nominee Richard Nixon insists on strong civil rights plank in platform

May 2, 1963 Republicans condemn Democrat sheriff of Birmingham, AL for arresting over 2,000 African-American schoolchildren marching for their civil rights

June 1, 1963 Democrat Governor George Wallace announces defiance of court order issued by Republican federal judge Frank Johnson to integrate University of Alabama

September 29, 1963 Gov. George Wallace (D-AL) defies order by U.S. District Judge Frank Johnson, appointed by President Dwight Eisenhower, to integrate Tuskegee High School

June 9, 1964 Republicans condemn 14-hour filibuster against 1964 Civil Rights Act by U.S. Senator and former Ku Klux Klansman Robert Byrd (D-WV), who still serves in the Senate

June 10, 1964 Senate Minority Leader Everett Dirksen (R-IL) criticizes Democrat filibuster against 1964 Civil Rights Act, calls on Democrats to stop opposing racial equality

The Civil Rights Act of 1964 was introduced and approved by a staggering majority of Republicans in the Senate. The Act was opposed by most southern Democrat senators, several of whom were proud segregationists—one of them being Al Gore Sr. Democrat President Lyndon B. Johnson relied on Illinois Senator Everett Dirkson, the Republican leader from Illinois, to get the Act passed.

June 20, 1964 The Chicago Defender, renowned African-American newspaper, praises Senate Republican Leader Everett Dirksen (R-IL) for leading passage of 1964 Civil Rights Act

March 7, 1965 Police under the command of Democrat Governor George Wallace attack African-Americans demonstrating for voting rights in Selma, AL

March 21, 1965 Republican federal judge Frank Johnson authorizes Martin Luther King’s protest march from Selma to Montgomery, overruling Democrat Governor George Wallace

August 4, 1965 Senate Republican Leader Everett Dirksen (R-IL) overcomes Democrat attempts to block 1965 Voting Rights Act; 94% of Senate Republicans vote for landmark civil right legislation, while 27% of Democrats oppose

August 6, 1965 Voting Rights Act of 1965, abolishing literacy tests and other measures devised by Democrats to prevent African-Americans from voting, signed into law; higher percentage of Republicans than Democrats vote in favor

July 8, 1970 In special message to Congress, President Richard Nixon calls for reversal of policy of forced termination of Native American rights and benefits

September 17, 1971 Former Ku Klux Klan member and Democrat U.S. Senator Hugo Black (D-AL) retires from U.S. Supreme Court; appointed by FDR in 1937, he had defended Klansmen for racial murders

February 19, 1976 President Gerald Ford formally rescinds President Franklin Roosevelt’s notorious Executive Order authorizing internment of over 120,000 Japanese-Americans during WWII

September 15, 1981 President Ronald Reagan establishes the White House Initiative on Historically Black Colleges and Universities, to increase African-American participation in federal education programs

June 29, 1982 President Ronald Reagan signs 25-year extension of 1965 Voting Rights Act

August 10, 1988 President Ronald Reagan signs Civil Liberties Act of 1988, compensating Japanese-Americans for deprivation of civil rights and property during World War II internment ordered by FDR

November 21, 1991 President George H. W. Bush signs Civil Rights Act of 1991 to strengthen federal civil rights legislation

August 20, 1996 Bill authored by U.S. Rep. Susan Molinari (R-NY) to prohibit racial discrimination in adoptions, part of Republicans’ Contract With America, becomes law

April 26, 1999 Legislation authored by U.S. Senator Spencer Abraham (R-MI) awarding Congressional Gold Medal to civil rights pioneer Rosa Parks is transmitted to President

January 25, 2001 U.S. Senate Republican Policy Committee declares school choice to be “Educational Emancipation”

March 19, 2003 Republican U.S. Representatives of Hispanic and Portuguese descent form Congressional Hispanic Conference

May 23, 2003 U.S. Senator Sam Brownback (R-KS) introduces bill to establish National Museum of African American History and Culture


----------



## ding

otto105 said:


> The republic party didn’t end segregation or racism because without LBJ the Civil Rights Law never would have passed and Barry Goldwater would have his republic vice.


“These Negroes, they're getting pretty uppity these days and that's a problem for us since they've got something now they never had before, the political pull to back up their uppityness. Now we've got to do something about this, we've got to give them a little something, just enough to quiet them down, not enough to make a difference. For if we don't move at all, then their allies will line up against us and there'll be no way of stopping them, we'll lose the filibuster and there'll be no way of putting a brake on all sorts of wild legislation. It'll be Reconstruction all over again. [Said to Senator Richard Russell, Jr. (D-GA) regarding the Civil Rights Act of 1957]”

Quote by Lyndon B. Johnson: “These Negroes, they're getting pretty uppity th...”


----------



## Kondor3

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Northern Democrats did not jump the aisle to the Republican side during that time frame in any large numbers, only White Southern Democrats (Dixiecrats).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is illogical and not factual in the extreme to claim the southern Democrats "jumped the aisle" to the Republicans when it was the Republicans who voted into law the act that raised the Democrat's ire.  Everett Dirkson rammed it right down their throats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they all become Republican then?  Republicans saw a golden opportunity in the south.  They sold their soul to the racists for political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did not.  Perhaps some saw the error of their ways.
> 
> The Civil Rights Act of 1964 was opposed by the Democrats.  Robert Byrd filibustered 14 hours against it, and remained a Democrat till his death.  The Republicans rammed it into law.
> 
> Your "Southern Strategy" fiction is not even marginally logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Southern Dems were conservatives.  That is why it was easy for them to switch to the GOP when  the Dems betrayed them by taking up the Civil Rights flag...the GOP capitalized on that golden opportunity...and sold their soul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Completely funny.
> 
> That's why the Democrats joined George Wallace and Bull Conner in bashing them Negroes' heads in during the Civil Rights Movement.
> 
> I am from that time, goober.  I know what happened.
Click to expand...

Those were Dixiecrats.

The same douchbags who jumped ship to the Republican side of the aisle after the 1964 passage of the Civil RIghts Act.


----------



## otto105

ding said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republic party didn’t end segregation because reverse racism still exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 13 Congressional Volumes which detail how the KKK was formed as the terrorist wing of the Democratic Party for the express purpose of taking back their statehouses from BLACK REPUBLICANS through force and intimidation.
> 
> Full text of "Report of the Joint select committee appointed to inquire in to the condition of affairs in the late insurrectionary states : so far as regards the execution of the laws, and the safety of the lives and property of the citizens of the United States and Testimony taken"
> 
> Black political participation in Reconstruction | The Gilder Lehrman Institute of American History
> 
> "Blacks made up the overwhelming majority of southern Republican voters, forming a coalition with “carpetbaggers” and “scalawags” (derogatory terms referring to recent arrivals from the North and southern white Republicans, respectively). A total of 265 African-American delegates were elected, more than 100 of whom had been born into slavery. Almost half of the elected black delegates served in South Carolina and Louisiana, where blacks had the longest history of political organization; in most other states, African Americans were underrepresented compared to their population. In all, 16 African Americans served in the U.S. Congress during Reconstruction; more than 600 more were elected to the state legislatures, and hundreds more held local offices across the South."
> 
> Articles: The Secret Racist History of the Democratic Party
> 
> "In almost every Southern state, the Republican Party was actually formed by blacks, not whites. Case in point is Houston, Texas, where 150 blacks and 20 whites created the Republican Party of Texas. But perhaps most telling of all with respect to the Republican Party’s achievements is that black men were continuously elected to public office. For example, 42 blacks were elected to the Texas legislature, 112 in Mississippi, 190 in South Carolina, 95 representatives and 32 senators in Louisiana, and many more elected in other states -- all Republican. Democrats didn’t elect their first black American to the U.S. House until 1935!"
> 
> "By the mid-1860s, the Republican Party’s alliance with blacks had caused a noticeable strain on the Democrats’ struggle for electoral significance in the post-Civil War era. This prompted the Democratic Party in 1866 to develop a new pseudo-secret political action group whose sole purpose was to help gain control of the electorate. The new group was known simply by their initials, KKK (Ku Klux Klan). This political relationship was nationally solidified shortly thereafter during the 1868 Democratic National Convention when former Civil War General Nathan Bedford Forrest was honored as the KKK’s first Grand Wizard. But don’t bother checking the Democratic National Committee’s website for proof. For many years, even up through the 2012 Presidential Election, the DNC had omitted all related history from 1848 to 1900 from their timeline -- half a century worth! Nevertheless, this sordid history is still well documented. There’s even a thirteen-volume set of Congressional investigations dating from 1872 detailing the Klan’s connection to the Democratic Party. The official documents, titled Report of the Joint Select Committee to Inquire Into the Condition of Affairs in the Late Insurrectionary States, irrefutably proves the KKK’s prominent role in the Democratic Party."
> 
> September 3, 1868
> 
> 25 African-Americans in the Georgia legislature, all Republicans, were expelled by the Democrat majority. They were later reinstated by a Republican-controlled Congress.
> 
> September 12, 1868
> 
> Civil rights activist Tunis Campbell and all other African-Americans in the Georgia Senate – all Republicans – were expelled by the Democrat majority. They were later be reinstated by a Republican-controlled Congress.
> 
> October 7, 1868
> 
> Republicans denounce the Democratic Party’s national campaign theme: “This is a white man’s country: Let white men rule”.
> 
> October 22, 1868
> 
> While campaigning for re-election, U.S. Rep. James Hinds (R-AR) is assassinated by Democrat terrorists who were organized as the Ku Klux Klan.
> 
> December 10, 1869
> 
> Republican Gov. John Campbell of Wyoming Territory signs First-in-nation law granting women the right to vote and to hold public office.
> 
> February 3, 1870
> 
> After passing the U.S. House of Representatives with 98% Republican support and 97% Democrat opposition, the Republicans’ 15th Amendment is ratified, which granted the right to vote to all Americans regardless of race.
> 
> May 31, 1870
> 
> President Ulysses S. Grant signs the Republicans’ Enforcement Act, providing stiff penalties for depriving civil rights to any Americans.
> 
> June 22, 1870
> 
> The Republican-controlled Congress creates the U.S. Department of Justice to safeguard the civil rights of African-Americans against Democrats in the South.
> 
> September 6, 1870
> 
> Women vote in Wyoming during the first election after women’s suffrage legislation was signed into law by Republican Gov. John Campbell.
> 
> February 28, 1871
> 
> Republican Congress passes Enforcement Act providing federal protection for African-American voters.
> 
> April 20, 1871
> 
> The Republican-controlled Congress enacts the Ku Klux Klan Act, outlawing Democratic Party-affiliated terrorist groups which oppressed African-Americans.
> 
> October 10, 1871
> 
> Following warnings by Philadelphia Democrats against blacks voting, African-American Republican civil rights activist Octavius Catto was murdered by a Democratic Party operative, and his military funeral was attended by thousands.
> 
> October 18, 1871
> 
> After violence was committed against Republicans in South Carolina, Republican President Ulysses S. Grant deploys U.S. troops to combat Democrat terrorists who formed the Ku Klux Klan.
> 
> November 18, 1872
> 
> Susan B. Anthony arrested for voting, after boasting to Elizabeth Cady Stanton that she voted for “the Republican ticket, straight”.
> 
> January 17, 1874
> 
> Armed Democrats seize the Texas state government, ending Republican efforts to racially integrate the Texas government.
> 
> September 14, 1874
> 
> Democrat white supremacists seize Louisiana statehouse in attempt to overthrow the racially-integrated administration of Republican Governor William Kellogg. 27 people were killed.
> 
> March 1, 1875
> 
> The Civil Rights Act of 1875, guaranteeing access to public accommodations without regard to race, was signed by Republican President Ulysses S. Grant. The law passed with 92% Republican support over 100% Democrat opposition.
> 
> "Black men participated in Georgia politics for the first time during Congressional Reconstruction (1867-76). Between 1867 and 1872 sixty-nine African Americans served as delegates to the constitutional convention (1867-68) or as members of the state legislature.
> 
> Democrats used terror, intimidation, and the Ku Klux Klan to "redeem" the state. One quarter of the black legislators were killed, threatened, beaten, or jailed. In the December 1870 elections the Democrats won an overwhelming victory. In 1906 W. H. Rogers from McIntosh County was the last black legislator to be elected before blacks were legally disenfranchised in 1908."
> 
> Black Legislators during Reconstruction
> 
> "One of the most vivid examples of collusion between the KKK and Democratic Party was when Democrat Senator Wade Hampton ran for the governorship of South Carolina in 1876. The Klan put into action a battle plan to help Democrats win, stating: “Every Democrat must feel honor bound to control the vote of at least one Negro by intimidation…. Democrats must go in as large numbers…and well-armed.” An issue of Harper’s Weekly that same year illustrated this mindset with a depiction of two white Democrats standing next to a black man while pointing a gun at him. At the bottom of the depiction is a caption that reads: “Of Course He Wants To Vote The Democratic Ticket!”"
> 
> "The Klan’s primary mission was to intimidate Republicans -- black and white. In South Carolina, for example, the Klan even passed out “push cards” -- a hit list of 63 (50 blacks and 13 whites) “Radicals” of the legislature pictured on one side and their names listed on the other. Democrats called Republicans radicals not just because they were a powerful political force, but because they allowed blacks to participate in the political process. Apparently, this was all too much for Democrats to bear.
> 
> By 1875, Republicans, both black and white, had worked together to pass over two dozen civil rights bills. Unfortunately, their momentum came to a screeching halt in 1876 when the Democratic Party took control of Congress. Hell bent on preventing blacks from voting, Southern Democrats devised nearly a dozen shady schemes, like requiring literacy tests, misleading election procedures, redrawing election lines, changing polling locations, creating white-only primaries, and even rewriting state constitutions. Talk about disenfranchising black voters!
> 
> There were also lynchings, but not what you might think. According to the University of Missouri-Kansas City School of Law, between 1882 and 1964 an estimated 3,446 blacks and 1,279 whites were lynched at the hands of the Klan."
> 
> 
> Articles: The Secret Racist History of the Democratic Party
> 
> March 1, 1875 Civil Rights Act of 1875, guaranteeing access to public accommodations without regard to race, signed by Republican President U.S. Grant; passed with 92% Republican support over 100% Democrat opposition
> 
> September 20, 1876 Former state Attorney General Robert Ingersoll (R-IL) tells veterans: “Every man that loved slavery better than liberty was a Democrat… I am a Republican because it is the only free party that ever existed”
> 
> January 10, 1878 U.S. Senator Aaron Sargent (R-CA) introduces Susan B. Anthony amendment for women’s suffrage; Democrat-controlled Senate defeated it 4 times before election of Republican House and Senate guaranteed its approval in 1919
> 
> July 14, 1884 Republicans criticize Democratic Party’s nomination of racist U.S. Senator Thomas Hendricks (D-IN) for vice president; he had voted against the 13th Amendment banning slavery
> 
> August 30, 1890 Republican President Benjamin Harrison signs legislation by U.S. Senator Justin Morrill (R-VT) making African-Americans eligible for land-grant colleges in the South
> 
> June 7, 1892 In a FIRST for a major U.S. political party, two women – Theresa Jenkins and Cora Carleton – attend Republican National Convention in an official capacity, as alternate delegates
> 
> February 8, 1894 Democrat Congress and Democrat President Grover Cleveland join to repeal Republicans’ Enforcement Act, which had enabled African-Americans to vote
> 
> December 11, 1895 African-American Republican and former U.S. Rep. Thomas Miller (R-SC) denounces new state constitution written to disenfranchise African-Americans
> 
> May 18, 1896 Republican Justice John Marshall Harlan, dissenting from Supreme Court’s notorious Plessy v. Ferguson “separate but equal” decision, declares: “Our Constitution is color-blind, and neither knows nor tolerates classes among citizens”
> 
> December 31, 1898 Republican Theodore Roosevelt becomes Governor of New York; in 1900, he outlawed racial segregation in New York public schools
> 
> May 24, 1900 Republicans vote no in referendum for constitutional convention in Virginia, designed to create a new state constitution disenfranchising African-Americans
> 
> January 15, 1901 Republican Booker T. Washington protests Alabama Democratic Party’s refusal to permit voting by African-Americans
> 
> October 16, 1901 President Theodore Roosevelt invites Booker T. Washington to dine at White House, sparking protests by Democrats across the country
> 
> May 29, 1902 Virginia Democrats implement new state constitution, condemned by Republicans as illegal, reducing African-American voter registration by 86%
> 
> February 12, 1909 On 100th anniversary of Abraham Lincoln’s birth, African-American Republicans and women’s suffragists Ida Wells and Mary Terrell co-found the NAACP
> 
> June 18, 1912 African-American Robert Church, founder of Lincoln Leagues to register black voters in Tennessee, attends 1912 Republican National Convention as delegate; eventually serves as delegate at 8 conventions
> 
> August 1, 1916 Republican presidential candidate Charles Evans Hughes, former New York Governor and U.S. Supreme Court Justice, endorses women’s suffrage constitutional amendment; he would become Secretary of State and Chief Justice
> 
> May 21, 1919 Republican House passes constitutional amendment granting women the vote with 85% of Republicans in favor, but only 54% of Democrats; in Senate, 80% of Republicans would vote yes, but almost half of Democrats no
> 
> April 18, 1920 Minnesota’s FIRST-in-the-nation anti-lynching law, promoted by African-American Republican Nellie Francis, signed by Republican Gov. Jacob Preus
> 
> August 18, 1920 Republican-authored 19th Amendment, giving women the vote, becomes part of Constitution; 26 of the 36 states to ratify had Republican-controlled legislatures
> 
> January 26, 1922 House passes bill authored by U.S. Rep. Leonidas Dyer (R-MO) making lynching a federal crime; Senate Democrats block it with filibuster
> 
> June 2, 1924 Republican President Calvin Coolidge signs bill passed by Republican Congress granting U.S. citizenship to all Native Americans
> 
> October 3, 1924 Republicans denounce three-time Democrat presidential nominee William Jennings Bryan for defending the Ku Klux Klan at 1924 Democratic National Convention
> 
> December 8, 1924 Democratic presidential candidate John W. Davis argues in favor of “separate but equal”
> 
> June 12, 1929 First Lady Lou Hoover invites wife of U.S. Rep. Oscar De Priest (R-IL), an African-American, to tea at the White House, sparking protests by Democrats across the country
> 
> August 17, 1937 Republicans organize opposition to former Ku Klux Klansman and Democrat U.S. Senator Hugo Black, appointed to U.S. Supreme Court by FDR; his Klan background was hidden until after confirmation
> 
> June 24, 1940 Republican Party platform calls for integration of the armed forces; for the balance of his terms in office, FDR refuses to order it
> 
> October 20, 1942 60 prominent African-Americans issue Durham Manifesto, calling on southern Democrats to abolish their all-white primaries
> 
> April 3, 1944 U.S. Supreme Court strikes down Texas Democratic Party’s “whites only” primary election system
> 
> February 18, 1946 Appointed by Republican President Calvin Coolidge, federal judge Paul McCormick ends segregation of Mexican-American children in California public schools
> 
> July 11, 1952 Republican Party platform condemns ?duplicity and insincerity” of Democrats in racial matters
> 
> September 30, 1953 Earl Warren, California’s three-term Republican Governor and 1948 Republican vice presidential nominee, nominated to be Chief Justice; wrote landmark decision in Brown v. Board of Education
> 
> December 8, 1953 Eisenhower administration Asst. Attorney General Lee Rankin argues for plaintiffs in Brown v. Board of Education
> 
> May 17, 1954 Chief Justice Earl Warren, three-term Republican Governor (CA) and Republican vice presidential nominee in 1948, wins unanimous support of Supreme Court for school desegregation in Brown v. Board of Education
> 
> November 25, 1955 Eisenhower administration bans racial segregation of interstate bus travel
> 
> March 12, 1956 Ninety-seven Democrats in Congress condemn Supreme Court’s decision in Brown v. Board of Education, and pledge to continue segregation
> 
> June 5, 1956 Republican federal judge Frank Johnson rules in favor of Rosa Parks in decision striking down “blacks in the back of the bus” law
> 
> October 19, 1956 On campaign trail, Vice President Richard Nixon vows: “American boys and girls shall sit, side by side, at any school – public or private – with no regard paid to the color of their skin. Segregation, discrimination, and prejudice have no place in America”
> 
> November 6, 1956 African-American civil rights leaders Martin Luther King and Ralph Abernathy vote for Republican Dwight Eisenhower for President
> 
> September 9, 1957 President Dwight Eisenhower signs Republican Party’s 1957 Civil Rights Act
> 
> September 24, 1957 Sparking criticism from Democrats such as Senators John Kennedy and Lyndon Johnson, President Dwight Eisenhower deploys the 82nd Airborne Division to Little Rock, AR to force Democrat Governor Orval Faubus to integrate public schools
> 
> June 23, 1958 President Dwight Eisenhower meets with Martin Luther King and other African-American leaders to discuss plans to advance civil rights
> 
> February 4, 1959 President Eisenhower informs Republican leaders of his plan to introduce 1960 Civil Rights Act, despite staunch opposition from many Democrats
> 
> May 6, 1960 President Dwight Eisenhower signs Republicans’ Civil Rights Act of 1960, overcoming 125-hour, around-the-clock filibuster by 18 Senate Democrats
> 
> July 27, 1960 At Republican National Convention, Vice President and eventual presidential nominee Richard Nixon insists on strong civil rights plank in platform
> 
> May 2, 1963 Republicans condemn Democrat sheriff of Birmingham, AL for arresting over 2,000 African-American schoolchildren marching for their civil rights
> 
> June 1, 1963 Democrat Governor George Wallace announces defiance of court order issued by Republican federal judge Frank Johnson to integrate University of Alabama
> 
> September 29, 1963 Gov. George Wallace (D-AL) defies order by U.S. District Judge Frank Johnson, appointed by President Dwight Eisenhower, to integrate Tuskegee High School
> 
> June 9, 1964 Republicans condemn 14-hour filibuster against 1964 Civil Rights Act by U.S. Senator and former Ku Klux Klansman Robert Byrd (D-WV), who still serves in the Senate
> 
> June 10, 1964 Senate Minority Leader Everett Dirksen (R-IL) criticizes Democrat filibuster against 1964 Civil Rights Act, calls on Democrats to stop opposing racial equality
> 
> The Civil Rights Act of 1964 was introduced and approved by a staggering majority of Republicans in the Senate. The Act was opposed by most southern Democrat senators, several of whom were proud segregationists—one of them being Al Gore Sr. Democrat President Lyndon B. Johnson relied on Illinois Senator Everett Dirkson, the Republican leader from Illinois, to get the Act passed.
> 
> June 20, 1964 The Chicago Defender, renowned African-American newspaper, praises Senate Republican Leader Everett Dirksen (R-IL) for leading passage of 1964 Civil Rights Act
> 
> March 7, 1965 Police under the command of Democrat Governor George Wallace attack African-Americans demonstrating for voting rights in Selma, AL
> 
> March 21, 1965 Republican federal judge Frank Johnson authorizes Martin Luther King’s protest march from Selma to Montgomery, overruling Democrat Governor George Wallace
> 
> August 4, 1965 Senate Republican Leader Everett Dirksen (R-IL) overcomes Democrat attempts to block 1965 Voting Rights Act; 94% of Senate Republicans vote for landmark civil right legislation, while 27% of Democrats oppose
> 
> August 6, 1965 Voting Rights Act of 1965, abolishing literacy tests and other measures devised by Democrats to prevent African-Americans from voting, signed into law; higher percentage of Republicans than Democrats vote in favor
> 
> July 8, 1970 In special message to Congress, President Richard Nixon calls for reversal of policy of forced termination of Native American rights and benefits
> 
> September 17, 1971 Former Ku Klux Klan member and Democrat U.S. Senator Hugo Black (D-AL) retires from U.S. Supreme Court; appointed by FDR in 1937, he had defended Klansmen for racial murders
> 
> February 19, 1976 President Gerald Ford formally rescinds President Franklin Roosevelt’s notorious Executive Order authorizing internment of over 120,000 Japanese-Americans during WWII
> 
> September 15, 1981 President Ronald Reagan establishes the White House Initiative on Historically Black Colleges and Universities, to increase African-American participation in federal education programs
> 
> June 29, 1982 President Ronald Reagan signs 25-year extension of 1965 Voting Rights Act
> 
> August 10, 1988 President Ronald Reagan signs Civil Liberties Act of 1988, compensating Japanese-Americans for deprivation of civil rights and property during World War II internment ordered by FDR
> 
> November 21, 1991 President George H. W. Bush signs Civil Rights Act of 1991 to strengthen federal civil rights legislation
> 
> August 20, 1996 Bill authored by U.S. Rep. Susan Molinari (R-NY) to prohibit racial discrimination in adoptions, part of Republicans’ Contract With America, becomes law
> 
> April 26, 1999 Legislation authored by U.S. Senator Spencer Abraham (R-MI) awarding Congressional Gold Medal to civil rights pioneer Rosa Parks is transmitted to President
> 
> January 25, 2001 U.S. Senate Republican Policy Committee declares school choice to be “Educational Emancipation”
> 
> March 19, 2003 Republican U.S. Representatives of Hispanic and Portuguese descent form Congressional Hispanic Conference
> 
> May 23, 2003 U.S. Senator Sam Brownback (R-KS) introduces bill to establish National Museum of African American History and Culture
Click to expand...


Considering the republic inspired Nixon southern strategy in 1968, no wonder all substance stopped in 1965. 

Additionally, which party now has more diversity in both ethnicity and gender? 

Which party has all those southern Dixiecrats?


Which party is dave duke in and which side did republic trump praise in Charlottesville?


----------



## ding

otto105 said:


> Which party has all those southern Dixiecrats?


----------



## otto105

ding said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which party has all those southern Dixiecrats?
Click to expand...



Do you have anything post 1965?


----------



## ding

otto105 said:


> Considering the republic inspired Nixon southern strategy in 1968, no wonder all substance stopped in 1965.


March 7, 1965 Police under the command of Democrat Governor George Wallace attack African-Americans demonstrating for voting rights in Selma, AL

March 21, 1965 Republican federal judge Frank Johnson authorizes Martin Luther King’s protest march from Selma to Montgomery, overruling Democrat Governor George Wallace

August 4, 1965 Senate Republican Leader Everett Dirksen (R-IL) overcomes Democrat attempts to block 1965 Voting Rights Act; 94% of Senate Republicans vote for landmark civil right legislation, while 27% of Democrats oppose

August 6, 1965 Voting Rights Act of 1965, abolishing literacy tests and other measures devised by Democrats to prevent African-Americans from voting, signed into law; higher percentage of Republicans than Democrats vote in favor

July 8, 1970 In special message to Congress, President Richard Nixon calls for reversal of policy of forced termination of Native American rights and benefits

September 17, 1971 Former Ku Klux Klan member and Democrat U.S. Senator Hugo Black (D-AL) retires from U.S. Supreme Court; appointed by FDR in 1937, he had defended Klansmen for racial murders

February 19, 1976 President Gerald Ford formally rescinds President Franklin Roosevelt’s notorious Executive Order authorizing internment of over 120,000 Japanese-Americans during WWII

September 15, 1981 President Ronald Reagan establishes the White House Initiative on Historically Black Colleges and Universities, to increase African-American participation in federal education programs

June 29, 1982 President Ronald Reagan signs 25-year extension of 1965 Voting Rights Act

August 10, 1988 President Ronald Reagan signs Civil Liberties Act of 1988, compensating Japanese-Americans for deprivation of civil rights and property during World War II internment ordered by FDR

November 21, 1991 President George H. W. Bush signs Civil Rights Act of 1991 to strengthen federal civil rights legislation

August 20, 1996 Bill authored by U.S. Rep. Susan Molinari (R-NY) to prohibit racial discrimination in adoptions, part of Republicans’ Contract With America, becomes law

April 26, 1999 Legislation authored by U.S. Senator Spencer Abraham (R-MI) awarding Congressional Gold Medal to civil rights pioneer Rosa Parks is transmitted to President

January 25, 2001 U.S. Senate Republican Policy Committee declares school choice to be “Educational Emancipation”

March 19, 2003 Republican U.S. Representatives of Hispanic and Portuguese descent form Congressional Hispanic Conference

May 23, 2003 U.S. Senator Sam Brownback (R-KS) introduces bill to establish National Museum of African American History and Culture


----------



## ding

otto105 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republic party didn’t end slavery. It won the “war of northern aggression “ to preserve a strong federal government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few people today know that in 1808 Congress abolished the slave trade. That's because by the 1820's, most of the Founding Fathers were dead and Thomas Jefferson's party, the Democratic Party, which was founded in 1792, had become the majority party in Congress. With this new party a change in congressional policy on slavery emerged. The 1789 law that prohibited slavery in federal territory was reversed when the Democratic Congress passed the Missouri Compromise in 1820. Several States were subsequently admitted as slave States. Slavery was being officially promoted by congressional policy by a Democratically controlled Congress.
> 
> Missouri Compromise - Wikipedia
> 
> 16th United States Congress - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> The Democratic party policy of promoting slavery ignored the principles in the founding document.
> 
> "The first step of the slaveholder to justify by argument the peculiar institutions [of slavery] is to deny the self-evident truths of the Declaration of Independence. He denies that all men are created equal. He denies that they have inalienable rights." President John Quincy Adams, The Hingham Patriot, June 29, 1839
> 
> In 1850 the Democrats passed the Fugitive Slave Law. That law required Northerners to return escaped slaves back into slavery or pay huge fines. The Fugitive Slave Law made anti-slavery citizens in the North and their institutions responsible for enforcing slavery. The Fugitive Slave Law was sanctioned kidnapping. The Fugitive Slave Law was disastrous for blacks in the North. The Law allowed Free Blacks to be carried into slavery. 20,000 blacks from the North left the United States and fled to Canada. The Underground Railroad reached its peak of activity as a result of the Fugitive Slave Law.
> 
> Fugitive Slave Act - 1850
> 
> Fugitive Slave Act of 1850 - Wikipedia
> 
> Fugitive Slave Act
> 
> 31st United States Congress - Wikipedia In 1854, the Democratically controlled Congress passed another law strengthening slavery, the Kansas-Nebraska act. Even though slavery was expanded into federal territories in 1820 by the Democratically controlled Congress, a ban on slavery was retained in the Kansas Nebraska territory. But through the Kansas-Nebraska Act, Democrats vastly expanded the national area where slavery was permitted as the Kansas and Nebraska territories comprised parts of Colorado, Wyoming, South Dakota, North Dakota, Montana, and Idaho. The Democrats were pushing slavery westward across the nation.
> 
> The History Place - Abraham Lincoln: Kansas-Nebraska Act
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kansas–Nebraska_Act
> 
> Frederick Douglas believed that the 3/5th clause is an anti-slavery clause. Not a pro-slavery clause. Frederick Douglas believed that the Constitution was an anti-slavery document.
> 
> (1860) Frederick Douglass, “the Constitution of the United States: Is It Pro-Slavery or Anti-slavery?” | The Black Past: Remembered and Reclaimed
> 
> What Did Frederick Douglass Believe About the U.S. Constitution? | The Classroom | Synonym
> 
> http://townhall.com/columnists/kenb...onstitution_did_not_condone_slavery/page/full
> 
> And so did others.
> 
> In May of 1854, following the passage of these pro-slavery laws in Congress, a number of anti-slavery Democrats along with some anti-slavery members from other parties, including the Whigs, Free-Soilers, and Emancipationists formed a new party to fight slavery and secure equal civil rights. The name of the new party? The Republican Party. It was named the Republican Party because they wanted to return to the principles of freedom set forth in the governing documents of the Republic before pro-slavery members of Congress had perverted those original principles.
> 
> History of the United States Republican Party - Wikipedia
> 
> Republican Party founded - Mar 20, 1854 - HISTORY.com
> 
> Republican Party - The Republican Party In The New Millennium
> 
> The Rise and Fall of Jim Crow. Jim Crow Stories . Republican Party | PBS
> 
> "The Democratic Party had become the dominant political party in America in the 1820s, [30] and in May 1854, in response to the strong pro-slavery positions of the Democrats, several anti-slavery Members of Congress formed an anti-slavery party – the Republican Party. [31] It was founded upon the principles of equality originally set forth in the governing documents of the Republic. In an 1865 publication documenting the history of black voting rights, Philadelphia attorney John Hancock confirmed that the Declaration of Independence set forth “equal rights to all. It contains not a word nor a clause regarding color. Nor is there any provision of the kind to be found in the Constitution of the United States.”
> 
> The History of Black Voting Rights [Great read!]
> 
> In 1856, the Democratic platform strongly defended slavery. According to the Democrats of 1856, ending slavery would be dangerous and would ruin the happiness of the people.
> 
> “All efforts of the abolitionists... are calculated to lead to the most alarming and dangerous consequences and all such efforts have an inevitable tendency to diminish the happiness of the people.” McKee, The National...Platforms, Democratic Platform of 1856, p.91
> 
> In 1857, a Democratically controlled Supreme Court delivered the Dred Scott decision, declaring that blacks were not persons or citizens but instead were property and therefore had no rights. In effect, Democrats believed slaves were property that could be disposed of at the will of its owner.
> 
> Democrats on the Court announced that "blacks had no rights which the white man was bound to respect; and that the Negro might justly and lawfully be reduced to slavery for his benefit. He was bought and sold, and treated as an ordinary article of merchandise and traffic, whenever a profit could be made by it." Dred Scott at 407 (1856)
> 
> Dred Scott v. Sandford - Wikipedia
> 
> The History Place - Abraham Lincoln: Dred Scott Decision
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> Dred Scott: Democratic Reaction
> 
> The Democratic Platform for 1860 supported both the Fugitive Slave Act of 1850 and the Dred Scott decision of 1857. The Democrats even handed out copies of the Dred Scott decision with their platform to affirm that it was proper to hold African Americans in bondage.
> 
> 2. Inasmuch as difference of opinion exists in the Democratic party as to the nature and extent of the powers of a Territorial Legislature, and as to the powers and duties of Congress, under the Constitution of the United States, over the institution of slavery within the Territories, Resolved, That the Democratic party will abide by the decision of the Supreme Court of the United States upon these questions of Constitutional Law.
> 
> 6. Resolved, That the enactments of the State Legislatures to defeat the faithful execution of the Fugitive Slave Law, are hostile in character, subversive of the Constitution, and revolutionary in their effect.
> 
> Avalon Project - Democratic Party Platform; June 18, 1860
> 
> The Republican platform of 1860, on the other hand, blasted both the Fugitive Slave Act of 1850 and the Dred Scott decision of 1857 and announced its continued intent to end slavery and secure equal civil rights for black Americans.
> 
> 2. That the maintenance of the principles promulgated in the Declaration of Independence and embodied in the Federal Constitution, "That all men are created equal; that they are endowed by their Creator with certain inalienable rights; that among these are life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness; that to secure these rights, governments are instituted among men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed," is essential to the preservation of our Republican institutions; and that the Federal Constitution, the rights of the states, and the Union of the states, must and shall be preserved.
> 
> 5. That the present Democratic Administration has far exceeded our worst apprehension in its measureless subserviency to the exactions of a sectional interest, as is especially evident in its desperate exertions to force the infamous Lecompton constitution upon the protesting people of Kansas - in construing the personal relation between master and servant to involve an unqualified property in persons - in its attempted enforcement everywhere, on land and sea, through the intervention of congress and of the federal courts, of the extreme pretensions of a purely local interest, and in its general and unvarying abuse of the power entrusted to it by a confiding people.
> 
> 7. That the new dogma that the Constitution of its own force carries slavery into any or all of the territories of the United States, is a dangerous political heresy, at variance with the explicit provisions of that instrument itself, with cotemporaneous exposition, and with legislative and judicial precedent, is revolutionary in its tendency and subversive of the peace and harmony of the country.
> 
> 8. That the normal condition of all the territory of the United States is that of freedom; that as our republican fathers, when they had abolished slavery in all our national territory, ordained that no "person should be deprived of life, liberty or property, without due process of law," it becomes our duty, by legislation, whenever such legislation is necessary, to maintain this provision of the constitution against all attempts to violate it; and we deny the authority of congress, of a territorial legislature, or of any individuals, to give legal existence to slavery in any territory of the United States.
> 
> 9. That we brand the recent re-opening of the African Slave Trade, under the cover of our national flag, aided by perversions of judicial power, as a crime against humanity, and a burning shame to our country and age, and we call upon congress to take prompt and efficient measures for the total and final suppression of that execrable traffic.
> 
> 10. That in the recent vetoes by the federal governors of the acts of the Legislatures of Kansas and Nebraska, prohibiting slavery in those territories, we find a practical illustration of the boasted democratic principle of non- intervention and popular sovereignty, embodied in the Kansas-Nebraska bill, and a demonstration of the deception and fraud involved therein.
> Republican Party National Platform, 1860
> 
> 
> Republicans freed the slaves, Democrats in the North and the South fought against it.
> 
> January 31, 1865
> 13th Amendment banning slavery was passed by U.S. House of Representatives with unanimous Republican support and intense Democrat opposition.
> 
> April 8, 1865
> 13th Amendment banning slavery passed by U.S. Senate with 100% Republican support and 63% Democrat opposition.
> 
> November 22, 1865
> Republicans denounce Democrat legislature of Mississippi for enacting “Black Codes,” which institutionalized racial discrimination.
> 
> February 5, 1866
> U.S. Rep. Thaddeus Stevens (R-PA) introduces legislation, successfully opposed by Democrat President Andrew Johnson, to implement “40 acres and a mule” relief by distributing land to former slaves.
> 
> April 9, 1866
> Republican Congress overrides Democrat President Johnson’s veto, and the Civil Rights Act of 1866, conferring rights of citizenship on African-Americans, becomes law.
> 
> May 10, 1866
> U.S. House passes the Republicans’ 14th Amendment guaranteeing due process and equal protection of the laws to all citizens, with 100% of Democrats voting no.
> 
> June 8, 1866
> U.S. Senate passes the Republicans’ 14th Amendment guaranteeing due process and equal protection of the law to all citizens, where 94% of Republicans vote yes and 100% of Democrats vote no.
> 
> January 8, 1867
> Republicans override Democrat President Andrew Johnson’s veto of law granting voting rights to African-Americans in D.C.
> 
> July 19, 1867
> Republican Congress overrides Democrat President Andrew Johnson’s veto of legislation protecting voting rights of African-Americans.
> 
> March 30, 1868
> Republicans begin impeachment trial of Democrat President Andrew Johnson, who declared: “This is a country for white men, and by God, as long as I am President, it shall be a government of white men”.
> 
> It kind of sounds to me like the Republican Party ended slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, fake history.
Click to expand...


----------



## ding

Kondor3 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is illogical and not factual in the extreme to claim the southern Democrats "jumped the aisle" to the Republicans when it was the Republicans who voted into law the act that raised the Democrat's ire.  Everett Dirkson rammed it right down their throats.
> 
> 
> 
> How did they all become Republican then?  Republicans saw a golden opportunity in the south.  They sold their soul to the racists for political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did not.  Perhaps some saw the error of their ways.
> 
> The Civil Rights Act of 1964 was opposed by the Democrats.  Robert Byrd filibustered 14 hours against it, and remained a Democrat till his death.  The Republicans rammed it into law.
> 
> Your "Southern Strategy" fiction is not even marginally logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Southern Dems were conservatives.  That is why it was easy for them to switch to the GOP when  the Dems betrayed them by taking up the Civil Rights flag...the GOP capitalized on that golden opportunity...and sold their soul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Completely funny.
> 
> That's why the Democrats joined George Wallace and Bull Conner in bashing them Negroes' heads in during the Civil Rights Movement.
> 
> I am from that time, goober.  I know what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those were Dixiecrats.
> 
> The same douchbags who jumped ship to the Republican side of the aisle after the 1964 passage of the Civil RIghts Act.
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

Still waiting for someone to explain away how the GOP admitted to the Southern Strategy on 2 different occasions (at least) if its supposedly fiction? So far no one has been able to offer a sane explanation. Anyone of you intelligent repubs want to give it a swing?


----------



## Dan Stubbs

PoliticalChic said:


> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.


*I miss the Grand Wiz from West Vir,   Senator Byrd.  lol*


----------



## Correll

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What IF, I am correct, and the Southern Strategy is a myth?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea.  I don't see how it matters right now, at this very moment.
> 
> What matters to me is that both ends of this issue refuse to look in the mirror.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think it would be relevant, if a third of the country, you thought was voting based on hate, was NOT?
> 
> 
> You dont' think that would matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I sure don't.
> 
> Some declaration that "the Southern Strategy is a myth" would not change minds, one iota.
> 
> Minorities are far more likely to look at what they actually see, such as a President who pretends not to know who David Duke is.
> .
Click to expand...




Denouncing white supremacists is a trap for republicans, because every time we allow libs to ask us that, it supports the illusion that it is a reasonable question.


Trump tried to blow the question off. And that is what media focuses on, instead of the dozens of times in the past and since when he has denounced in one way or another, white supremacists.


The media is fucking you.


And US. 


And I did not ask, what if there was a declaration that the southern strategy was a myth.


I asked you what if it truly was a myth? 


What would that mean, in your opinion?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Asclepias said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11. To paraphrase Edmond Rostand….
> 
> “Now, as I end my refrain, ……thrust home!”
> 
> *Time to skewer the myth of a Southern Strategy….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the numbers we can see who got the racist vote: Democrats
> 
> George Wallace:
> *“Segregation Now, Segregation Forever”*
> 
> *George Wallace votes went to Democrats.*
> 
> *Wallace was a Democrat, and the same people who voted for Wallace voted Democrat...*
> 
> _Slavers, segregationists, and other racists.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> "Four years after Goldwater, the segregationist vote went right back to Democrats: *Humphrey got half of Wallace’s supporters on election day. Nixon got none of ‘em.*
> 
> “When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. *The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey.” *Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch how Buchanan characterizes the Democrat Party:
> "Richard Nixon kicked off his historic comeback in 1966 with a column on the South (by Buchanan) that declared we would build our Republican Party on a foundation of states rights, human rights, small government and a strong national defense, and leave it to t*he "party of Maddox, Mahoney and Wallace to squeeze the last ounces of political juice out of the rotting fruit of racial injustice." *
> 
> 
> 
> What did the racist party….the Democrats….do?
> 
> They authored the Southern Strategy myth.
> 
> 
> Some fools still believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> No comment on why the GOP admitted to using the Southern Strategy eh?
Click to expand...




They didn't.


There was no ‘Southern Racist Strategy’ that turned the South. *Fact is, most of them Southerners voted based on entirely different issues than race…and these were Republican issues.*


a.The increasingly industrial ‘New South’ saw the benefits of *a free market economy.*


b. The *patriotic anti-communist, and law-and-order *platform appealed to most Americans.



c. The trend continued, and by “the late 1970s and through the 1980s, in response *to the Reaganite appeal to free-market capitalism, patriotism, pro-life, school prayer, family values*.


These economic and social issues were far more central to Reagan’s message than race, and they struck a chord beyond—no less than within—the South.”
The Switch That Never Happened: How the South Really Went GOP - American Greatness




The Democrat Party of Jefferson Davis, Bull Connor, and Bill Clinton has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship. The ‘Southern Strategy’ claim is an attempt to hide this.


----------



## Mac1958

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What IF, I am correct, and the Southern Strategy is a myth?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea.  I don't see how it matters right now, at this very moment.
> 
> What matters to me is that both ends of this issue refuse to look in the mirror.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think it would be relevant, if a third of the country, you thought was voting based on hate, was NOT?
> 
> 
> You dont' think that would matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I sure don't.
> 
> Some declaration that "the Southern Strategy is a myth" would not change minds, one iota.
> 
> Minorities are far more likely to look at what they actually see, such as a President who pretends not to know who David Duke is.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denouncing white supremacists is a trap for republicans, because every time we allow libs to ask us that, it supports the illusion that it is a reasonable question.
> 
> 
> Trump tried to blow the question off. And that is what media focuses on, instead of the dozens of times in the past and since when he has denounced in one way or another, white supremacists.
> 
> 
> The media is fucking you.
> 
> 
> And US.
> 
> 
> And I did not ask, what if there was a declaration that the southern strategy was a myth.
> 
> 
> I asked you what if it truly was a myth?
> 
> 
> What would that mean, in your opinion?
Click to expand...

It would mean absolutely nothing, because I see what I see.

Pushing this off on the media is an old mechanism, and I can respond with "talk radio is blinding you".

If you really think that this discussion is going to change any minds, by all means, keep trying it.

It sure is easier than doing what this brave and honest man did:


----------



## PoliticalChic

Asclepias said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11. To paraphrase Edmond Rostand….
> 
> “Now, as I end my refrain, ……thrust home!”
> 
> *Time to skewer the myth of a Southern Strategy….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the numbers we can see who got the racist vote: Democrats
> 
> George Wallace:
> *“Segregation Now, Segregation Forever”*
> 
> *George Wallace votes went to Democrats.*
> 
> *Wallace was a Democrat, and the same people who voted for Wallace voted Democrat...*
> 
> _Slavers, segregationists, and other racists.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> "Four years after Goldwater, the segregationist vote went right back to Democrats: *Humphrey got half of Wallace’s supporters on election day. Nixon got none of ‘em.*
> 
> “When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. *The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey.” *Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch how Buchanan characterizes the Democrat Party:
> "Richard Nixon kicked off his historic comeback in 1966 with a column on the South (by Buchanan) that declared we would build our Republican Party on a foundation of states rights, human rights, small government and a strong national defense, and leave it to t*he "party of Maddox, Mahoney and Wallace to squeeze the last ounces of political juice out of the rotting fruit of racial injustice." *
> 
> 
> 
> What did the racist party….the Democrats….do?
> 
> They authored the Southern Strategy myth.
> 
> 
> Some fools still believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> No comment on why the GOP admitted to using the Southern Strategy eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since they didn't use the Southern Strategy, why would anyone bring it up?   You have been shown over and over that it is a lie....and yet you still cling to it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not what the 2 RNC chairmen said and thats not what Nixon said.  Can you explain how you didnt know they admitted to the southern strategy?
> 
> USATODAY.com - GOP: 'We were wrong' to play racial politics
> 
> 
> "Some Republicans gave up on winning the African-American vote, looking the other way or trying to benefit politically from racial polarization," Mehlman said at the annual convention of the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People. *"I am here today as the Republican chairman to tell you we were wrong."*
> 
> Mehlman's apology to the NAACP at the group's convention in Milwaukee marked the first time a top Republican Party leader has denounced the so-called Southern Strategy employed by Richard Nixon and other Republicans to peel away white voters in what was then the heavily Democratic South.
Click to expand...




Nonsense....


Here's the truth: the GOP won appealing to right thinking Americans.

7. *Let’s blow the Democrat lie about a ‘Southern Strategy to get the racist vote’ out of the water.*


Time to see just how 'racist' Nixon and the GOP were during that 'Southern Strategy' farrago.


“Tom Wicker, the progressive columnist for the _New York _Times, gave his appraisal of *Nixon’s desegregation efforts. “There’s no doubt about it—the Nixon administration accomplished more in 1970 to desegregate Southern school systems than had been done in the 16 previous years or probably since. *There’s no doubt either that it was Richard Nixon personally who conceived, orchestrated and led the administration’s* desegregation effort .* . . .That effort resulted in probably the outstanding domestic achievement of his administration.”

The Nixon Administration went even further, *putting into effect the nation’s first affirmative action program. Dubbed the Philadelphia Plan, *it imposed racial goals and timetables on the building trade unions first in Philadelphia and then throughout the country. Basically, Nixon moved to kick in the closed union door and to *force racist Democratic unions to admit blacks*. 

The progressive legal scholar Neal Devins admits that *Nixon’s Philadelphia Plan is “the genesis of affirmative action in government contracting and arguably all federal affirmative action programs.” *The Switch That Never Happened: How the South Really Went GOP - American Greatness



Kind of makes is laughable to try to paint the Republicans as racist, huh?

One must be quite a moron to believe that propaganda.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Asclepias said:


> imawhosure said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11. To paraphrase Edmond Rostand….
> 
> “Now, as I end my refrain, ……thrust home!”
> 
> *Time to skewer the myth of a Southern Strategy….*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the numbers we can see who got the racist vote: Democrats
> 
> George Wallace:
> *“Segregation Now, Segregation Forever”*
> 
> *George Wallace votes went to Democrats.*
> 
> *Wallace was a Democrat, and the same people who voted for Wallace voted Democrat...*
> 
> _Slavers, segregationists, and other racists.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> "Four years after Goldwater, the segregationist vote went right back to Democrats: *Humphrey got half of Wallace’s supporters on election day. Nixon got none of ‘em.*
> 
> “When the '68 campaign began, Nixon was at 42 percent, Humphrey at 29 percent, Wallace at 22 percent. When it ended, Nixon and Humphrey were tied at 43 percent, with Wallace at 13 percent. *The 9 percent of the national vote that had been peeled off from Wallace had gone to Humphrey.” *Pat Buchanan - The neocons & Nixon's southern strategy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch how Buchanan characterizes the Democrat Party:
> "Richard Nixon kicked off his historic comeback in 1966 with a column on the South (by Buchanan) that declared we would build our Republican Party on a foundation of states rights, human rights, small government and a strong national defense, and leave it to t*he "party of Maddox, Mahoney and Wallace to squeeze the last ounces of political juice out of the rotting fruit of racial injustice." *
> 
> 
> 
> What did the racist party….the Democrats….do?
> 
> They authored the Southern Strategy myth.
> 
> 
> Some fools still believe it.
> 
> 
> 
> No comment on why the GOP admitted to using the Southern Strategy eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Since they didn't use the Southern Strategy, why would anyone bring it up?   You have been shown over and over that it is a lie....and yet you still cling to it...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not what the 2 RNC chairmen said and thats not what Nixon said.  Can you explain how you didnt know they admitted to the southern strategy?
> 
> USATODAY.com - GOP: 'We were wrong' to play racial politics
> 
> 
> "Some Republicans gave up on winning the African-American vote, looking the other way or trying to benefit politically from racial polarization," Mehlman said at the annual convention of the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People. *"I am here today as the Republican chairman to tell you we were wrong."*
> 
> Mehlman's apology to the NAACP at the group's convention in Milwaukee marked the first time a top Republican Party leader has denounced the so-called Southern Strategy employed by Richard Nixon and other Republicans to peel away white voters in what was then the heavily Democratic South.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My good man, an uneducated, racist, white man claiming he is sorry for his sins and expanding it upon his peers, is no better than a racist black man, who claims every black man hates whites because they are racist!
> 
> People had better learn one truth in America------------> Whites who are racist, and blacks who are racist, are not defined white or black; they are defined racists!
> 
> Those that want to keep up the banter about racism, are really the racists, and the color of their skin does not define them, their attitude does.  By the way, who claims racism constantly?  Why those saintly Democrats, lol.  And you know why!  Because without the black vote, they couldn't be elected dogcatcher.
> 
> I contend, that Black people are being played, and the poverty pimps are helping them to be played.  Look at Chicago, Baltimore, Detroit.  Republicans can't get elected there as head of paperboys.  Why?  Because according to Democratic dogma, they HATE black people.
> 
> So tell us...…………….how many Republicans, under Republican rules, are killing Black Americans there?  How many LEGAL guns were used to shoot Black children in Chicago last week?  Democrats have BRAINWASHED Black America, plain and simple.  They control the Black killing fields, using DEMOCRAT rules, where Black children die, and their parents can't even protect them.  I see them almost every night on TV crying (because I get Chicago channels) and I honestly cry at times with them.
> 
> They have been turned into pawns by the Democrats!  Their children die for votes, so the Democrats have a chance to win.
> 
> Abraham Lincoln freed these people once, and if we get a chance, we will free them again!  That racist Trumps policies has Black unemployment down to an all time low.  Know what, that scares the hell out of Democrats!  If they are freed, they won't volunteer to stay on the Democratic plantations known as inner cities.  And what is worse, once they come out of there, they might find out they are not hated, despised, or shunned.  I know, I have brought 4 African Americans out of that poverty myself, and now they see things like I do, lol.
> 
> And that is why the Democrats are crapping their pants!  Not because of me, but because when they get out of the lie, they see the truth!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I stopped reading your long winded deflection after two sentences went by without any mention of my point. The GOP admitted to the southern strategy. Thats it and thats all. Refute that if you can but never again deflect like that and expect me to read your deflection.
Click to expand...




Here are facts.....

*a. “Dubbed the Philadelphia Plan, *it imposed racial goals …. Nixon moved to kick in the closed union door and to *force racist Democratic unions to admit blacks*. “

The very opposite of the racism claims the Democrats put forth in that myth, “Southern Strategy.’




b. Compare that to* the racism of the godfather of the Democrat Party, Franklin Roosevelt:* FDR didn’t like any minorities, and he worked to insure the benefit of racist white labor unions: 

“FDR talked Congress into … imposing the nation’s first comprehensive minimum-wage law in 1938. The minimum-wage law prices many of the inexperienced, the young, the unskilled, and the disadvantaged out of the labor market. For example, the minimum-wage provisions passed as part of another act in 1933 *threw an estimated 500,000 blacks out of work.” *Great Myths of the Great Depression



More evidence of the racism of the Democrat Party, and another reason to doubt the ‘Southern Strategy myth.’


----------



## PoliticalChic

Issa said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to imagine how you can put together syncretic notes.....things having nothing to do with each other....and imagine (I almost said 'think') it worth posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a minority and before I moved to the US, me and most of the countries I traveled to ....it was a know fanct that right wings in the US are more likely to be racist.....fast forward after living here for 20 years.....its laughable to discuss which partt is more racist....one should look at the polls, most minorities vote overwhelmingly against the GOP.
> 
> What puzzles in all of this, those who are usually racist are more likely conservative Christians....how the heck can one follow jesus teachings and be racist and less compassionate ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "....it was a know fanct (sic) that right wings in the US are more likely to be racist..."
> 
> 
> Nothing in your post is correct.
> 
> Don't worry.....I can educate you.
> 
> 
> Did you know any of this?
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memorize it, so you appear less a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you the conservative Republican that voted for a racist wanna teach me about me (a minority) which part is anti me ? Lol
> 
> Sweet heart most anti muslims, latinos, immigrants, blacks here in this very forum are proud racist conservatives....and as I said most of us minorities we vote minorities vote against the GOP for being a racist and anti minorities party more than anything eelse.
Click to expand...





So you don't deny any of this?????


1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne

2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.

3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.

4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress

5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.

6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.

7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.

8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..

9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.

10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.

11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?




Are you denying that you are a moron?????


----------



## PoliticalChic

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the 1964 passage of the Civil Rights Act, Dixiecrats (Southern Democrats) shifted to the Republican Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name all Democrat Senate and House members who "shifted".  A list should be easy enough for you to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking Congress-Critters crossing the aisle... I'm talking about the voting public.
> 
> Congress-Critters come and go; the voting public (and the gradual shift in their elected representation) are what counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it makes perfect sense that the Democrats would run to the Republican Party, who voted in greater numbers for the Civil Rights Act than did Democrats, and who even in those halcyon days - though not so diametrically opposed as today due to a certain inexplicable disbelief - considered Democrats to be Communist influenced.  Members of Congress would by rights have followed their voters's sentiments to keep their jobs.
> 
> Yessir.  Perfect sense.
Click to expand...



Can we include that the Democrats blocked every anti-lynching bill to come up in the Congress.

"The lynchings were Southern whites' extrajudicial efforts to maintain social control, white supremacy, and Democratic Party rule, ..... From 1882 to 1968, "...nearly 200 anti-lynching bills were introduced in Congress, and three passed the House. Seven presidents between 1890 and 1952 petitioned Congress to pass a federal law."[10] *Not one bill was approved by the Senate because of the powerful opposition of the Southern Democratic voting block."*
Dyer Anti-Lynching Bill - Wikipedia


----------



## PoliticalChic

Kondor3 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the 1964 passage of the Civil Rights Act, Dixiecrats (Southern Democrats) shifted to the Republican Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name all Democrat Senate and House members who "shifted".  A list should be easy enough for you to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking Congress-Critters crossing the aisle... I'm talking about the voting public.
> 
> Congress-Critters come and go; the voting public (and the gradual shift in their elected representation) are what counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it makes perfect sense that the Democrats would run to the Republican Party, who voted in greater numbers for the Civil Rights Act than did Democrats, and who even in those halcyon days - though not so diametrically opposed as today due to a certain inexplicable disbelief - considered Democrats to be Communist influenced.  Members of Congress would by rights have followed their voters's sentiments to keep their jobs.
> 
> Yessir.  Perfect sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Northern Democrats did not jump the aisle to the Republican side during that time frame in any large numbers, only White Southern Democrats (Dixiecrats).
Click to expand...



Dixiecrats did not become Republicans....they went right back to being racist Democrats.


Northern Democrat racists: 
the Civil Rights Act of 1957 was supported by all the Republicans in the Senate, but only 29 of 47 Democrats…and *a number of the ‘segregationist’ Democrats were northern Dems* (Oregon, Washington, Montana, and Wyoming).  Not southerners: Democrats.

a.   There were plenty of southern integrationists. They were Republicans.


----------



## Correll

Kondor3 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ ...Yes, the south became republican, eventually. But that does not support that that was driven by race. Other factors were in play.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I'm sure that the precise answer represents a multi-faceted collection of factors.
> 
> My money is on "race" being the primary driving force behind the initial large-scale shift back in the '60s and '70s.
Click to expand...



Yeah, I caught that.


I've researched the issue. The entire support from the Left for this idea, comes from a few quotes taken out of context from one interview years after the fact, and "code words".


It is a fucking joke. Or it would be, if it was not causing so much damage.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Kondor3 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...It is illogical and not factual in the extreme to claim the southern Democrats "jumped the aisle" to the Republicans when it was the Republicans who voted into law the act that raised the Democrat's ire.  Everett Dirkson rammed it right down their throats.
> 
> 
> 
> Fifty years of Election Results maps make for an _easy-to-digest_ lesson in modern Southern voting patterns...
> 
> The elections of 1964 and most especially 1968 were particularly revealing, immediately after the signing of the Civil Rights Act...
> 
> 50 Years of Electoral College Maps: How the U.S. Turned Red and Blue
> 
> Read 'em and weep...
> 
> Next batter, please.
Click to expand...



Here, the reasons:


Reagan and the Southern vote….


There was no ‘Southern Racist Strategy’ that turned the South. *Fact is, most of them Southerners voted based on entirely different issues than race…and these were Republican issues.*


a.The increasingly industrial ‘New South’ saw the benefits of *a free market economy.*


b. The *patriotic anti-communist, and law-and-order *platform appealed to most Americans.



c. The trend continued, and by “the late 1970s and through the 1980s, in response *to the Reaganite appeal to free-market capitalism, patriotism, pro-life, school prayer, family values*.


These economic and social issues were far more central to Reagan’s message than race, and they struck a chord beyond—no less than within—the South.”
The Switch That Never Happened: How the South Really Went GOP - American Greatness




The Democrat Party of Jefferson Davis, Bull Connor, and Bill Clinton has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship. The ‘Southern Strategy’ claim is an attempt to hid this.





Looks like I just hit one out of the park.....take a seat.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Coyote said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name all Democrat Senate and House members who "shifted".  A list should be easy enough for you to find.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking Congress-Critters crossing the aisle... I'm talking about the voting public.
> 
> Congress-Critters come and go; the voting public (and the gradual shift in their elected representation) are what counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it makes perfect sense that the Democrats would run to the Republican Party, who voted in greater numbers for the Civil Rights Act than did Democrats, and who even in those halcyon days - though not so diametrically opposed as today due to a certain inexplicable disbelief - considered Democrats to be Communist influenced.  Members of Congress would by rights have followed their voters's sentiments to keep their jobs.
> 
> Yessir.  Perfect sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Northern Democrats did not jump the aisle to the Republican side during that time frame in any large numbers, only White Southern Democrats (Dixiecrats).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is illogical and not factual in the extreme to claim the southern Democrats "jumped the aisle" to the Republicans when it was the Republicans who voted into law the act that raised the Democrat's ire.  Everett Dirkson rammed it right down their throats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they all become Republican then?  Republicans saw a golden opportunity in the south.  They sold their soul to the racists for political power.
Click to expand...





So glad you asked.
Prosperity, anti-communism, and anti-racism shifted the vote from Democrat to Republican.

Reagan and the Southern vote….


There was no ‘Southern Racist Strategy’ that turned the South. *Fact is, most of them Southerners voted based on entirely different issues than race…and these were Republican issues.*


a.The increasingly industrial ‘New South’ saw the benefits of *a free market economy.*


b. The *patriotic anti-communist, and law-and-order *platform appealed to most Americans. 



c. The trend continued, and by “the late 1970s and through the 1980s, in response *to the Reaganite appeal to free-market capitalism, patriotism, pro-life, school prayer, family values*.


These economic and social issues were far more central to Reagan’s message than race, and they struck a chord beyond—no less than within—the South.” 
The Switch That Never Happened: How the South Really Went GOP - American Greatness 




The Democrat Party of Jefferson Davis, Bull Connor, and Bill Clinton has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship. The ‘Southern Strategy’ claim is an attempt to hid this.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Coyote said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy, are you going to respond to this review of the the history of the Democrat Party???
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you will NOT address the Lincoln electoral map. I understand.  It is devastating to your case .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a single post of mine that you could dispute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cut and paste all the gibberish you want .
> 
> YOU refuse to address the electoral map .  Why ?  Because it shows that it’s the liberals who elected Lincoln and the conservative states that were pro slavery .  Those are facts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can not call the people who supported slavery conservatives in fact it takes a Liberal interpretation of the Constitution and Bill of Rights to justify the institution the same way modern Liberal interpretation suggest that freedom of speech doesn't cover the things people like yourself deem hurtful and of course there's the leftwing take on the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes.  You can call them conservatives.  Conservatives conserve the status quo.
Click to expand...




No, you dunce.....conservatives, classical liberals, the Founders,formed a nation based on

_All men are created equal_

And

_Consent of the governed_



Clearly, slavery is inimical to those beliefs.


Democrats thrived on slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.





Did you know that FDR refused to sign the anti-lynching bill?

And picked a KKKer for his first Supreme Court nominee?


There's a great deal you don't know......that's why I'm here.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Asclepias said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Timmy, are you going to respond to this review of the the history of the Democrat Party???
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you will NOT address the Lincoln electoral map. I understand.  It is devastating to your case .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There isn't a single post of mine that you could dispute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cut and paste all the gibberish you want .
> 
> YOU refuse to address the electoral map .  Why ?  Because it shows that it’s the liberals who elected Lincoln and the conservative states that were pro slavery .  Those are facts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can not call the people who supported slavery conservatives in fact it takes a Liberal interpretation of the Constitution and Bill of Rights to justify the institution the same way modern Liberal interpretation suggest that freedom of speech doesn't cover the things people like yourself deem hurtful and of course there's the leftwing take on the 2nd Amendment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can if you use the english language. Why dont you post what conservative means and what liberal means in the english language. I guarantee you that if you have any intellect at all you will see that conservatives dont want the status quo to change and liberals are progressives.
Click to expand...




"Why dont you post what conservative means"


No prob.

.....conservatives, classical liberals, the Founders,formed a nation based on

_All men are created equal_

And

_Consent of the governed_



Clearly, slavery is inimical to those beliefs.


Democrats thrived on slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.





Did you know that FDR refused to sign the anti-lynching bill?

And picked a KKKer for his first Supreme Court nominee?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Coyote said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it makes perfect sense that the Democrats would run to the Republican Party, who voted in greater numbers for the Civil Rights Act than did Democrats, and who even in those halcyon days - though not so diametrically opposed as today due to a certain inexplicable disbelief - considered Democrats to be Communist influenced.  Members of Congress would by rights have followed their voters's sentiments to keep their jobs.
> 
> Yessir.  Perfect sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Northern Democrats did not jump the aisle to the Republican side during that time frame in any large numbers, only White Southern Democrats (Dixiecrats).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is illogical and not factual in the extreme to claim the southern Democrats "jumped the aisle" to the Republicans when it was the Republicans who voted into law the act that raised the Democrat's ire.  Everett Dirkson rammed it right down their throats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they all become Republican then?  Republicans saw a golden opportunity in the south.  They sold their soul to the racists for political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did not.  Perhaps some saw the error of their ways.
> 
> The Civil Rights Act of 1964 was opposed by the Democrats.  Robert Byrd filibustered 14 hours against it, and remained a Democrat till his death.  The Republicans rammed it into law.
> 
> Your "Southern Strategy" fiction is not even marginally logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Southern Dems were conservatives.  That is why it was easy for them to switch to the GOP when  the Dems betrayed them by taking up the Civil Rights flag...the GOP capitalized on that golden opportunity...and sold their soul.
Click to expand...



Stop playing with the language....it's a lie.

The lever they pulled said 'Democrat.'



1.  * Language is important, so in any discussion of who the segregationists were, liberals switch the word “Democrats” to “southerners.”* Remember, the Civil Rights Act of 1957 was supported by all the Republicans in the Senate, but only 29 of 47 Democrats…and a number of the ‘segregationist’ Democrats were northern Dems (Oregon, Washington, Montana, and Wyoming).  Not southerners: Democrats.
See "Mugged," by Coulter

a.   There were plenty of southern integrationists. They were Republicans.


----------



## PoliticalChic

otto105 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "southern strategy" was to dumb down the white conservative voter to the education level of the south to elect racist xenophobic leaders without question.
> 
> It has worked as the GOP has become a Know Nothing party of the dumb led by the don.
> 
> 
> Deal with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ummmm...no it wasn't.  It was smaller government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not even close.
> 
> 
> White privilege requires a lot of government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you believe that racists left the Democratic Party - which was the Party of slavery, segregation and racism, to join the party that ended slavery, segregation and racism and you believe that makes sense?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The republic party didn’t end slavery. It won the “war of northern aggression “ to preserve a strong federal government.
> 
> The republic party didn’t end segregation because reverse racism still exists.
> 
> The republic party didn’t end segregation or racism because without LBJ the Civil Rights Law never would have passed and Barry Goldwater would have his republic vice.
> 
> 
> Next
Click to expand...




This Barry Goldwater???



"Goldwater was a vehement foe of segregation. He was a founder of the NAACP in Arizona, donating the equivalent of several thousand dollars to the organization’s efforts to integrate the public schools. When he was head of the Arizona National Guard, he had integrated the state Guard before Harry Truman announced he was integrating the U.S. military. As the Washington Post said, Goldwater “ended racial segregation in his family department stores, and he was instrumental in ending it in Phoenix schools and restaurants and in the Arizona National Guard.”

Goldwater not only had personally promoted desegregation, he belonged to a party that had been fighting for civil rights for the previous century against Democratic obstructionism. Lyndon Johnson voted against every civil rights bill during his tenure in the Senate. "

[See “The Conscience of a Conservative,” Goldwater, p. 123-124.]  Christian Camerota, “Reinventing the Right,” p. 28.


----------



## PoliticalChic

otto105 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republic party didn’t end slavery. It won the “war of northern aggression “ to preserve a strong federal government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very few people today know that in 1808 Congress abolished the slave trade. That's because by the 1820's, most of the Founding Fathers were dead and Thomas Jefferson's party, the Democratic Party, which was founded in 1792, had become the majority party in Congress. With this new party a change in congressional policy on slavery emerged. The 1789 law that prohibited slavery in federal territory was reversed when the Democratic Congress passed the Missouri Compromise in 1820. Several States were subsequently admitted as slave States. Slavery was being officially promoted by congressional policy by a Democratically controlled Congress.
> 
> Missouri Compromise - Wikipedia
> 
> 16th United States Congress - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> The Democratic party policy of promoting slavery ignored the principles in the founding document.
> 
> "The first step of the slaveholder to justify by argument the peculiar institutions [of slavery] is to deny the self-evident truths of the Declaration of Independence. He denies that all men are created equal. He denies that they have inalienable rights." President John Quincy Adams, The Hingham Patriot, June 29, 1839
> 
> In 1850 the Democrats passed the Fugitive Slave Law. That law required Northerners to return escaped slaves back into slavery or pay huge fines. The Fugitive Slave Law made anti-slavery citizens in the North and their institutions responsible for enforcing slavery. The Fugitive Slave Law was sanctioned kidnapping. The Fugitive Slave Law was disastrous for blacks in the North. The Law allowed Free Blacks to be carried into slavery. 20,000 blacks from the North left the United States and fled to Canada. The Underground Railroad reached its peak of activity as a result of the Fugitive Slave Law.
> 
> Fugitive Slave Act - 1850
> 
> Fugitive Slave Act of 1850 - Wikipedia
> 
> Fugitive Slave Act
> 
> 31st United States Congress - Wikipedia In 1854, the Democratically controlled Congress passed another law strengthening slavery, the Kansas-Nebraska act. Even though slavery was expanded into federal territories in 1820 by the Democratically controlled Congress, a ban on slavery was retained in the Kansas Nebraska territory. But through the Kansas-Nebraska Act, Democrats vastly expanded the national area where slavery was permitted as the Kansas and Nebraska territories comprised parts of Colorado, Wyoming, South Dakota, North Dakota, Montana, and Idaho. The Democrats were pushing slavery westward across the nation.
> 
> The History Place - Abraham Lincoln: Kansas-Nebraska Act
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kansas–Nebraska_Act
> 
> Frederick Douglas believed that the 3/5th clause is an anti-slavery clause. Not a pro-slavery clause. Frederick Douglas believed that the Constitution was an anti-slavery document.
> 
> (1860) Frederick Douglass, “the Constitution of the United States: Is It Pro-Slavery or Anti-slavery?” | The Black Past: Remembered and Reclaimed
> 
> What Did Frederick Douglass Believe About the U.S. Constitution? | The Classroom | Synonym
> 
> http://townhall.com/columnists/kenb...onstitution_did_not_condone_slavery/page/full
> 
> And so did others.
> 
> In May of 1854, following the passage of these pro-slavery laws in Congress, a number of anti-slavery Democrats along with some anti-slavery members from other parties, including the Whigs, Free-Soilers, and Emancipationists formed a new party to fight slavery and secure equal civil rights. The name of the new party? The Republican Party. It was named the Republican Party because they wanted to return to the principles of freedom set forth in the governing documents of the Republic before pro-slavery members of Congress had perverted those original principles.
> 
> History of the United States Republican Party - Wikipedia
> 
> Republican Party founded - Mar 20, 1854 - HISTORY.com
> 
> Republican Party - The Republican Party In The New Millennium
> 
> The Rise and Fall of Jim Crow. Jim Crow Stories . Republican Party | PBS
> 
> "The Democratic Party had become the dominant political party in America in the 1820s, [30] and in May 1854, in response to the strong pro-slavery positions of the Democrats, several anti-slavery Members of Congress formed an anti-slavery party – the Republican Party. [31] It was founded upon the principles of equality originally set forth in the governing documents of the Republic. In an 1865 publication documenting the history of black voting rights, Philadelphia attorney John Hancock confirmed that the Declaration of Independence set forth “equal rights to all. It contains not a word nor a clause regarding color. Nor is there any provision of the kind to be found in the Constitution of the United States.”
> 
> The History of Black Voting Rights [Great read!]
> 
> In 1856, the Democratic platform strongly defended slavery. According to the Democrats of 1856, ending slavery would be dangerous and would ruin the happiness of the people.
> 
> “All efforts of the abolitionists... are calculated to lead to the most alarming and dangerous consequences and all such efforts have an inevitable tendency to diminish the happiness of the people.” McKee, The National...Platforms, Democratic Platform of 1856, p.91
> 
> In 1857, a Democratically controlled Supreme Court delivered the Dred Scott decision, declaring that blacks were not persons or citizens but instead were property and therefore had no rights. In effect, Democrats believed slaves were property that could be disposed of at the will of its owner.
> 
> Democrats on the Court announced that "blacks had no rights which the white man was bound to respect; and that the Negro might justly and lawfully be reduced to slavery for his benefit. He was bought and sold, and treated as an ordinary article of merchandise and traffic, whenever a profit could be made by it." Dred Scott at 407 (1856)
> 
> Dred Scott v. Sandford - Wikipedia
> 
> The History Place - Abraham Lincoln: Dred Scott Decision
> 
> Dred Scott
> 
> Dred Scott: Democratic Reaction
> 
> The Democratic Platform for 1860 supported both the Fugitive Slave Act of 1850 and the Dred Scott decision of 1857. The Democrats even handed out copies of the Dred Scott decision with their platform to affirm that it was proper to hold African Americans in bondage.
> 
> 2. Inasmuch as difference of opinion exists in the Democratic party as to the nature and extent of the powers of a Territorial Legislature, and as to the powers and duties of Congress, under the Constitution of the United States, over the institution of slavery within the Territories, Resolved, That the Democratic party will abide by the decision of the Supreme Court of the United States upon these questions of Constitutional Law.
> 
> 6. Resolved, That the enactments of the State Legislatures to defeat the faithful execution of the Fugitive Slave Law, are hostile in character, subversive of the Constitution, and revolutionary in their effect.
> 
> Avalon Project - Democratic Party Platform; June 18, 1860
> 
> The Republican platform of 1860, on the other hand, blasted both the Fugitive Slave Act of 1850 and the Dred Scott decision of 1857 and announced its continued intent to end slavery and secure equal civil rights for black Americans.
> 
> 2. That the maintenance of the principles promulgated in the Declaration of Independence and embodied in the Federal Constitution, "That all men are created equal; that they are endowed by their Creator with certain inalienable rights; that among these are life, liberty, and the pursuit of happiness; that to secure these rights, governments are instituted among men, deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed," is essential to the preservation of our Republican institutions; and that the Federal Constitution, the rights of the states, and the Union of the states, must and shall be preserved.
> 
> 5. That the present Democratic Administration has far exceeded our worst apprehension in its measureless subserviency to the exactions of a sectional interest, as is especially evident in its desperate exertions to force the infamous Lecompton constitution upon the protesting people of Kansas - in construing the personal relation between master and servant to involve an unqualified property in persons - in its attempted enforcement everywhere, on land and sea, through the intervention of congress and of the federal courts, of the extreme pretensions of a purely local interest, and in its general and unvarying abuse of the power entrusted to it by a confiding people.
> 
> 7. That the new dogma that the Constitution of its own force carries slavery into any or all of the territories of the United States, is a dangerous political heresy, at variance with the explicit provisions of that instrument itself, with cotemporaneous exposition, and with legislative and judicial precedent, is revolutionary in its tendency and subversive of the peace and harmony of the country.
> 
> 8. That the normal condition of all the territory of the United States is that of freedom; that as our republican fathers, when they had abolished slavery in all our national territory, ordained that no "person should be deprived of life, liberty or property, without due process of law," it becomes our duty, by legislation, whenever such legislation is necessary, to maintain this provision of the constitution against all attempts to violate it; and we deny the authority of congress, of a territorial legislature, or of any individuals, to give legal existence to slavery in any territory of the United States.
> 
> 9. That we brand the recent re-opening of the African Slave Trade, under the cover of our national flag, aided by perversions of judicial power, as a crime against humanity, and a burning shame to our country and age, and we call upon congress to take prompt and efficient measures for the total and final suppression of that execrable traffic.
> 
> 10. That in the recent vetoes by the federal governors of the acts of the Legislatures of Kansas and Nebraska, prohibiting slavery in those territories, we find a practical illustration of the boasted democratic principle of non- intervention and popular sovereignty, embodied in the Kansas-Nebraska bill, and a demonstration of the deception and fraud involved therein.
> Republican Party National Platform, 1860
> 
> 
> Republicans freed the slaves, Democrats in the North and the South fought against it.
> 
> January 31, 1865
> 13th Amendment banning slavery was passed by U.S. House of Representatives with unanimous Republican support and intense Democrat opposition.
> 
> April 8, 1865
> 13th Amendment banning slavery passed by U.S. Senate with 100% Republican support and 63% Democrat opposition.
> 
> November 22, 1865
> Republicans denounce Democrat legislature of Mississippi for enacting “Black Codes,” which institutionalized racial discrimination.
> 
> February 5, 1866
> U.S. Rep. Thaddeus Stevens (R-PA) introduces legislation, successfully opposed by Democrat President Andrew Johnson, to implement “40 acres and a mule” relief by distributing land to former slaves.
> 
> April 9, 1866
> Republican Congress overrides Democrat President Johnson’s veto, and the Civil Rights Act of 1866, conferring rights of citizenship on African-Americans, becomes law.
> 
> May 10, 1866
> U.S. House passes the Republicans’ 14th Amendment guaranteeing due process and equal protection of the laws to all citizens, with 100% of Democrats voting no.
> 
> June 8, 1866
> U.S. Senate passes the Republicans’ 14th Amendment guaranteeing due process and equal protection of the law to all citizens, where 94% of Republicans vote yes and 100% of Democrats vote no.
> 
> January 8, 1867
> Republicans override Democrat President Andrew Johnson’s veto of law granting voting rights to African-Americans in D.C.
> 
> July 19, 1867
> Republican Congress overrides Democrat President Andrew Johnson’s veto of legislation protecting voting rights of African-Americans.
> 
> March 30, 1868
> Republicans begin impeachment trial of Democrat President Andrew Johnson, who declared: “This is a country for white men, and by God, as long as I am President, it shall be a government of white men”.
> 
> It kind of sounds to me like the Republican Party ended slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, fake history.
Click to expand...




Gads, you're a moron.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Kondor3 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is illogical and not factual in the extreme to claim the southern Democrats "jumped the aisle" to the Republicans when it was the Republicans who voted into law the act that raised the Democrat's ire.  Everett Dirkson rammed it right down their throats.
> 
> 
> 
> How did they all become Republican then?  Republicans saw a golden opportunity in the south.  They sold their soul to the racists for political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did not.  Perhaps some saw the error of their ways.
> 
> The Civil Rights Act of 1964 was opposed by the Democrats.  Robert Byrd filibustered 14 hours against it, and remained a Democrat till his death.  The Republicans rammed it into law.
> 
> Your "Southern Strategy" fiction is not even marginally logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Southern Dems were conservatives.  That is why it was easy for them to switch to the GOP when  the Dems betrayed them by taking up the Civil Rights flag...the GOP capitalized on that golden opportunity...and sold their soul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Completely funny.
> 
> That's why the Democrats joined George Wallace and Bull Conner in bashing them Negroes' heads in during the Civil Rights Movement.
> 
> I am from that time, goober.  I know what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those were Dixiecrats.
> 
> The same douchbags who jumped ship to the Republican side of the aisle after the 1964 passage of the Civil RIghts Act.
Click to expand...





"... jumped ship to the Republican side of the aisle after the 1964 passage of the Civil RIghts Act."

Never happened.



"...after the 1948 elections, most of the Dixiecrat elected officials returned to the Democrat Party and remained for the rest of their lives.

After losing the 1968 presidential race, George Wallace returned to the Democrat Party and ran for governor of Alabama in 1982. With enthusiastic support from the democrats, Wallace won the election with 57 percent of the vote."
blackquillandink.com -&nbspThis website is for sale! -&nbspblackquillandink Resources and Information.








I told you to take a seat..do it now...in the back row.


----------



## PoliticalChic

otto105 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The republic party didn’t end segregation because reverse racism still exists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are 13 Congressional Volumes which detail how the KKK was formed as the terrorist wing of the Democratic Party for the express purpose of taking back their statehouses from BLACK REPUBLICANS through force and intimidation.
> 
> Full text of "Report of the Joint select committee appointed to inquire in to the condition of affairs in the late insurrectionary states : so far as regards the execution of the laws, and the safety of the lives and property of the citizens of the United States and Testimony taken"
> 
> Black political participation in Reconstruction | The Gilder Lehrman Institute of American History
> 
> "Blacks made up the overwhelming majority of southern Republican voters, forming a coalition with “carpetbaggers” and “scalawags” (derogatory terms referring to recent arrivals from the North and southern white Republicans, respectively). A total of 265 African-American delegates were elected, more than 100 of whom had been born into slavery. Almost half of the elected black delegates served in South Carolina and Louisiana, where blacks had the longest history of political organization; in most other states, African Americans were underrepresented compared to their population. In all, 16 African Americans served in the U.S. Congress during Reconstruction; more than 600 more were elected to the state legislatures, and hundreds more held local offices across the South."
> 
> Articles: The Secret Racist History of the Democratic Party
> 
> "In almost every Southern state, the Republican Party was actually formed by blacks, not whites. Case in point is Houston, Texas, where 150 blacks and 20 whites created the Republican Party of Texas. But perhaps most telling of all with respect to the Republican Party’s achievements is that black men were continuously elected to public office. For example, 42 blacks were elected to the Texas legislature, 112 in Mississippi, 190 in South Carolina, 95 representatives and 32 senators in Louisiana, and many more elected in other states -- all Republican. Democrats didn’t elect their first black American to the U.S. House until 1935!"
> 
> "By the mid-1860s, the Republican Party’s alliance with blacks had caused a noticeable strain on the Democrats’ struggle for electoral significance in the post-Civil War era. This prompted the Democratic Party in 1866 to develop a new pseudo-secret political action group whose sole purpose was to help gain control of the electorate. The new group was known simply by their initials, KKK (Ku Klux Klan). This political relationship was nationally solidified shortly thereafter during the 1868 Democratic National Convention when former Civil War General Nathan Bedford Forrest was honored as the KKK’s first Grand Wizard. But don’t bother checking the Democratic National Committee’s website for proof. For many years, even up through the 2012 Presidential Election, the DNC had omitted all related history from 1848 to 1900 from their timeline -- half a century worth! Nevertheless, this sordid history is still well documented. There’s even a thirteen-volume set of Congressional investigations dating from 1872 detailing the Klan’s connection to the Democratic Party. The official documents, titled Report of the Joint Select Committee to Inquire Into the Condition of Affairs in the Late Insurrectionary States, irrefutably proves the KKK’s prominent role in the Democratic Party."
> 
> September 3, 1868
> 
> 25 African-Americans in the Georgia legislature, all Republicans, were expelled by the Democrat majority. They were later reinstated by a Republican-controlled Congress.
> 
> September 12, 1868
> 
> Civil rights activist Tunis Campbell and all other African-Americans in the Georgia Senate – all Republicans – were expelled by the Democrat majority. They were later be reinstated by a Republican-controlled Congress.
> 
> October 7, 1868
> 
> Republicans denounce the Democratic Party’s national campaign theme: “This is a white man’s country: Let white men rule”.
> 
> October 22, 1868
> 
> While campaigning for re-election, U.S. Rep. James Hinds (R-AR) is assassinated by Democrat terrorists who were organized as the Ku Klux Klan.
> 
> December 10, 1869
> 
> Republican Gov. John Campbell of Wyoming Territory signs First-in-nation law granting women the right to vote and to hold public office.
> 
> February 3, 1870
> 
> After passing the U.S. House of Representatives with 98% Republican support and 97% Democrat opposition, the Republicans’ 15th Amendment is ratified, which granted the right to vote to all Americans regardless of race.
> 
> May 31, 1870
> 
> President Ulysses S. Grant signs the Republicans’ Enforcement Act, providing stiff penalties for depriving civil rights to any Americans.
> 
> June 22, 1870
> 
> The Republican-controlled Congress creates the U.S. Department of Justice to safeguard the civil rights of African-Americans against Democrats in the South.
> 
> September 6, 1870
> 
> Women vote in Wyoming during the first election after women’s suffrage legislation was signed into law by Republican Gov. John Campbell.
> 
> February 28, 1871
> 
> Republican Congress passes Enforcement Act providing federal protection for African-American voters.
> 
> April 20, 1871
> 
> The Republican-controlled Congress enacts the Ku Klux Klan Act, outlawing Democratic Party-affiliated terrorist groups which oppressed African-Americans.
> 
> October 10, 1871
> 
> Following warnings by Philadelphia Democrats against blacks voting, African-American Republican civil rights activist Octavius Catto was murdered by a Democratic Party operative, and his military funeral was attended by thousands.
> 
> October 18, 1871
> 
> After violence was committed against Republicans in South Carolina, Republican President Ulysses S. Grant deploys U.S. troops to combat Democrat terrorists who formed the Ku Klux Klan.
> 
> November 18, 1872
> 
> Susan B. Anthony arrested for voting, after boasting to Elizabeth Cady Stanton that she voted for “the Republican ticket, straight”.
> 
> January 17, 1874
> 
> Armed Democrats seize the Texas state government, ending Republican efforts to racially integrate the Texas government.
> 
> September 14, 1874
> 
> Democrat white supremacists seize Louisiana statehouse in attempt to overthrow the racially-integrated administration of Republican Governor William Kellogg. 27 people were killed.
> 
> March 1, 1875
> 
> The Civil Rights Act of 1875, guaranteeing access to public accommodations without regard to race, was signed by Republican President Ulysses S. Grant. The law passed with 92% Republican support over 100% Democrat opposition.
> 
> "Black men participated in Georgia politics for the first time during Congressional Reconstruction (1867-76). Between 1867 and 1872 sixty-nine African Americans served as delegates to the constitutional convention (1867-68) or as members of the state legislature.
> 
> Democrats used terror, intimidation, and the Ku Klux Klan to "redeem" the state. One quarter of the black legislators were killed, threatened, beaten, or jailed. In the December 1870 elections the Democrats won an overwhelming victory. In 1906 W. H. Rogers from McIntosh County was the last black legislator to be elected before blacks were legally disenfranchised in 1908."
> 
> Black Legislators during Reconstruction
> 
> "One of the most vivid examples of collusion between the KKK and Democratic Party was when Democrat Senator Wade Hampton ran for the governorship of South Carolina in 1876. The Klan put into action a battle plan to help Democrats win, stating: “Every Democrat must feel honor bound to control the vote of at least one Negro by intimidation…. Democrats must go in as large numbers…and well-armed.” An issue of Harper’s Weekly that same year illustrated this mindset with a depiction of two white Democrats standing next to a black man while pointing a gun at him. At the bottom of the depiction is a caption that reads: “Of Course He Wants To Vote The Democratic Ticket!”"
> 
> "The Klan’s primary mission was to intimidate Republicans -- black and white. In South Carolina, for example, the Klan even passed out “push cards” -- a hit list of 63 (50 blacks and 13 whites) “Radicals” of the legislature pictured on one side and their names listed on the other. Democrats called Republicans radicals not just because they were a powerful political force, but because they allowed blacks to participate in the political process. Apparently, this was all too much for Democrats to bear.
> 
> By 1875, Republicans, both black and white, had worked together to pass over two dozen civil rights bills. Unfortunately, their momentum came to a screeching halt in 1876 when the Democratic Party took control of Congress. Hell bent on preventing blacks from voting, Southern Democrats devised nearly a dozen shady schemes, like requiring literacy tests, misleading election procedures, redrawing election lines, changing polling locations, creating white-only primaries, and even rewriting state constitutions. Talk about disenfranchising black voters!
> 
> There were also lynchings, but not what you might think. According to the University of Missouri-Kansas City School of Law, between 1882 and 1964 an estimated 3,446 blacks and 1,279 whites were lynched at the hands of the Klan."
> 
> 
> Articles: The Secret Racist History of the Democratic Party
> 
> March 1, 1875 Civil Rights Act of 1875, guaranteeing access to public accommodations without regard to race, signed by Republican President U.S. Grant; passed with 92% Republican support over 100% Democrat opposition
> 
> September 20, 1876 Former state Attorney General Robert Ingersoll (R-IL) tells veterans: “Every man that loved slavery better than liberty was a Democrat… I am a Republican because it is the only free party that ever existed”
> 
> January 10, 1878 U.S. Senator Aaron Sargent (R-CA) introduces Susan B. Anthony amendment for women’s suffrage; Democrat-controlled Senate defeated it 4 times before election of Republican House and Senate guaranteed its approval in 1919
> 
> July 14, 1884 Republicans criticize Democratic Party’s nomination of racist U.S. Senator Thomas Hendricks (D-IN) for vice president; he had voted against the 13th Amendment banning slavery
> 
> August 30, 1890 Republican President Benjamin Harrison signs legislation by U.S. Senator Justin Morrill (R-VT) making African-Americans eligible for land-grant colleges in the South
> 
> June 7, 1892 In a FIRST for a major U.S. political party, two women – Theresa Jenkins and Cora Carleton – attend Republican National Convention in an official capacity, as alternate delegates
> 
> February 8, 1894 Democrat Congress and Democrat President Grover Cleveland join to repeal Republicans’ Enforcement Act, which had enabled African-Americans to vote
> 
> December 11, 1895 African-American Republican and former U.S. Rep. Thomas Miller (R-SC) denounces new state constitution written to disenfranchise African-Americans
> 
> May 18, 1896 Republican Justice John Marshall Harlan, dissenting from Supreme Court’s notorious Plessy v. Ferguson “separate but equal” decision, declares: “Our Constitution is color-blind, and neither knows nor tolerates classes among citizens”
> 
> December 31, 1898 Republican Theodore Roosevelt becomes Governor of New York; in 1900, he outlawed racial segregation in New York public schools
> 
> May 24, 1900 Republicans vote no in referendum for constitutional convention in Virginia, designed to create a new state constitution disenfranchising African-Americans
> 
> January 15, 1901 Republican Booker T. Washington protests Alabama Democratic Party’s refusal to permit voting by African-Americans
> 
> October 16, 1901 President Theodore Roosevelt invites Booker T. Washington to dine at White House, sparking protests by Democrats across the country
> 
> May 29, 1902 Virginia Democrats implement new state constitution, condemned by Republicans as illegal, reducing African-American voter registration by 86%
> 
> February 12, 1909 On 100th anniversary of Abraham Lincoln’s birth, African-American Republicans and women’s suffragists Ida Wells and Mary Terrell co-found the NAACP
> 
> June 18, 1912 African-American Robert Church, founder of Lincoln Leagues to register black voters in Tennessee, attends 1912 Republican National Convention as delegate; eventually serves as delegate at 8 conventions
> 
> August 1, 1916 Republican presidential candidate Charles Evans Hughes, former New York Governor and U.S. Supreme Court Justice, endorses women’s suffrage constitutional amendment; he would become Secretary of State and Chief Justice
> 
> May 21, 1919 Republican House passes constitutional amendment granting women the vote with 85% of Republicans in favor, but only 54% of Democrats; in Senate, 80% of Republicans would vote yes, but almost half of Democrats no
> 
> April 18, 1920 Minnesota’s FIRST-in-the-nation anti-lynching law, promoted by African-American Republican Nellie Francis, signed by Republican Gov. Jacob Preus
> 
> August 18, 1920 Republican-authored 19th Amendment, giving women the vote, becomes part of Constitution; 26 of the 36 states to ratify had Republican-controlled legislatures
> 
> January 26, 1922 House passes bill authored by U.S. Rep. Leonidas Dyer (R-MO) making lynching a federal crime; Senate Democrats block it with filibuster
> 
> June 2, 1924 Republican President Calvin Coolidge signs bill passed by Republican Congress granting U.S. citizenship to all Native Americans
> 
> October 3, 1924 Republicans denounce three-time Democrat presidential nominee William Jennings Bryan for defending the Ku Klux Klan at 1924 Democratic National Convention
> 
> December 8, 1924 Democratic presidential candidate John W. Davis argues in favor of “separate but equal”
> 
> June 12, 1929 First Lady Lou Hoover invites wife of U.S. Rep. Oscar De Priest (R-IL), an African-American, to tea at the White House, sparking protests by Democrats across the country
> 
> August 17, 1937 Republicans organize opposition to former Ku Klux Klansman and Democrat U.S. Senator Hugo Black, appointed to U.S. Supreme Court by FDR; his Klan background was hidden until after confirmation
> 
> June 24, 1940 Republican Party platform calls for integration of the armed forces; for the balance of his terms in office, FDR refuses to order it
> 
> October 20, 1942 60 prominent African-Americans issue Durham Manifesto, calling on southern Democrats to abolish their all-white primaries
> 
> April 3, 1944 U.S. Supreme Court strikes down Texas Democratic Party’s “whites only” primary election system
> 
> February 18, 1946 Appointed by Republican President Calvin Coolidge, federal judge Paul McCormick ends segregation of Mexican-American children in California public schools
> 
> July 11, 1952 Republican Party platform condemns ?duplicity and insincerity” of Democrats in racial matters
> 
> September 30, 1953 Earl Warren, California’s three-term Republican Governor and 1948 Republican vice presidential nominee, nominated to be Chief Justice; wrote landmark decision in Brown v. Board of Education
> 
> December 8, 1953 Eisenhower administration Asst. Attorney General Lee Rankin argues for plaintiffs in Brown v. Board of Education
> 
> May 17, 1954 Chief Justice Earl Warren, three-term Republican Governor (CA) and Republican vice presidential nominee in 1948, wins unanimous support of Supreme Court for school desegregation in Brown v. Board of Education
> 
> November 25, 1955 Eisenhower administration bans racial segregation of interstate bus travel
> 
> March 12, 1956 Ninety-seven Democrats in Congress condemn Supreme Court’s decision in Brown v. Board of Education, and pledge to continue segregation
> 
> June 5, 1956 Republican federal judge Frank Johnson rules in favor of Rosa Parks in decision striking down “blacks in the back of the bus” law
> 
> October 19, 1956 On campaign trail, Vice President Richard Nixon vows: “American boys and girls shall sit, side by side, at any school – public or private – with no regard paid to the color of their skin. Segregation, discrimination, and prejudice have no place in America”
> 
> November 6, 1956 African-American civil rights leaders Martin Luther King and Ralph Abernathy vote for Republican Dwight Eisenhower for President
> 
> September 9, 1957 President Dwight Eisenhower signs Republican Party’s 1957 Civil Rights Act
> 
> September 24, 1957 Sparking criticism from Democrats such as Senators John Kennedy and Lyndon Johnson, President Dwight Eisenhower deploys the 82nd Airborne Division to Little Rock, AR to force Democrat Governor Orval Faubus to integrate public schools
> 
> June 23, 1958 President Dwight Eisenhower meets with Martin Luther King and other African-American leaders to discuss plans to advance civil rights
> 
> February 4, 1959 President Eisenhower informs Republican leaders of his plan to introduce 1960 Civil Rights Act, despite staunch opposition from many Democrats
> 
> May 6, 1960 President Dwight Eisenhower signs Republicans’ Civil Rights Act of 1960, overcoming 125-hour, around-the-clock filibuster by 18 Senate Democrats
> 
> July 27, 1960 At Republican National Convention, Vice President and eventual presidential nominee Richard Nixon insists on strong civil rights plank in platform
> 
> May 2, 1963 Republicans condemn Democrat sheriff of Birmingham, AL for arresting over 2,000 African-American schoolchildren marching for their civil rights
> 
> June 1, 1963 Democrat Governor George Wallace announces defiance of court order issued by Republican federal judge Frank Johnson to integrate University of Alabama
> 
> September 29, 1963 Gov. George Wallace (D-AL) defies order by U.S. District Judge Frank Johnson, appointed by President Dwight Eisenhower, to integrate Tuskegee High School
> 
> June 9, 1964 Republicans condemn 14-hour filibuster against 1964 Civil Rights Act by U.S. Senator and former Ku Klux Klansman Robert Byrd (D-WV), who still serves in the Senate
> 
> June 10, 1964 Senate Minority Leader Everett Dirksen (R-IL) criticizes Democrat filibuster against 1964 Civil Rights Act, calls on Democrats to stop opposing racial equality
> 
> The Civil Rights Act of 1964 was introduced and approved by a staggering majority of Republicans in the Senate. The Act was opposed by most southern Democrat senators, several of whom were proud segregationists—one of them being Al Gore Sr. Democrat President Lyndon B. Johnson relied on Illinois Senator Everett Dirkson, the Republican leader from Illinois, to get the Act passed.
> 
> June 20, 1964 The Chicago Defender, renowned African-American newspaper, praises Senate Republican Leader Everett Dirksen (R-IL) for leading passage of 1964 Civil Rights Act
> 
> March 7, 1965 Police under the command of Democrat Governor George Wallace attack African-Americans demonstrating for voting rights in Selma, AL
> 
> March 21, 1965 Republican federal judge Frank Johnson authorizes Martin Luther King’s protest march from Selma to Montgomery, overruling Democrat Governor George Wallace
> 
> August 4, 1965 Senate Republican Leader Everett Dirksen (R-IL) overcomes Democrat attempts to block 1965 Voting Rights Act; 94% of Senate Republicans vote for landmark civil right legislation, while 27% of Democrats oppose
> 
> August 6, 1965 Voting Rights Act of 1965, abolishing literacy tests and other measures devised by Democrats to prevent African-Americans from voting, signed into law; higher percentage of Republicans than Democrats vote in favor
> 
> July 8, 1970 In special message to Congress, President Richard Nixon calls for reversal of policy of forced termination of Native American rights and benefits
> 
> September 17, 1971 Former Ku Klux Klan member and Democrat U.S. Senator Hugo Black (D-AL) retires from U.S. Supreme Court; appointed by FDR in 1937, he had defended Klansmen for racial murders
> 
> February 19, 1976 President Gerald Ford formally rescinds President Franklin Roosevelt’s notorious Executive Order authorizing internment of over 120,000 Japanese-Americans during WWII
> 
> September 15, 1981 President Ronald Reagan establishes the White House Initiative on Historically Black Colleges and Universities, to increase African-American participation in federal education programs
> 
> June 29, 1982 President Ronald Reagan signs 25-year extension of 1965 Voting Rights Act
> 
> August 10, 1988 President Ronald Reagan signs Civil Liberties Act of 1988, compensating Japanese-Americans for deprivation of civil rights and property during World War II internment ordered by FDR
> 
> November 21, 1991 President George H. W. Bush signs Civil Rights Act of 1991 to strengthen federal civil rights legislation
> 
> August 20, 1996 Bill authored by U.S. Rep. Susan Molinari (R-NY) to prohibit racial discrimination in adoptions, part of Republicans’ Contract With America, becomes law
> 
> April 26, 1999 Legislation authored by U.S. Senator Spencer Abraham (R-MI) awarding Congressional Gold Medal to civil rights pioneer Rosa Parks is transmitted to President
> 
> January 25, 2001 U.S. Senate Republican Policy Committee declares school choice to be “Educational Emancipation”
> 
> March 19, 2003 Republican U.S. Representatives of Hispanic and Portuguese descent form Congressional Hispanic Conference
> 
> May 23, 2003 U.S. Senator Sam Brownback (R-KS) introduces bill to establish National Museum of African American History and Culture
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Considering the republic inspired Nixon southern strategy in 1968, no wonder all substance stopped in 1965.
> 
> Additionally, which party now has more diversity in both ethnicity and gender?
> 
> Which party has all those southern Dixiecrats?
> 
> 
> Which party is dave duke in and which side did republic trump praise in Charlottesville?
Click to expand...




There was no such strategy.

The lie is meant to fuel morons like you.


Why mention David Duke.....Democrat????


David Duke....the Democrat

State Senator, 1975 (Baton Rouge Area)[edit]
Threshold > 50%

First Ballot, November 1, 1975

Louisiana State Senate, 1975
Party Candidate Votes %
Democratic Kenneth Osterberger 22,287 66
Democratic David Duke 11,079 33
N/A Others 1
Total 100
State Senator, 10th District, 1979 (Suburban New Orleans)[edit]
Threshold > 50% First Ballot, October 27, 1979

Louisiana State Senate, 10th District, 1979
Party Candidate Votes %
Democratic Joseph Tiemann 21,329 57
Democratic David Duke 9,897 26
N/A Others 6,459 17
Total 37,685 100
Democratic Nomination for United States Presidential Candidate, 1988 (Louisiana results)[edit]
Threshold = Plurality

1988 Democratic Presidential primary in Louisiana
Party Candidate Votes %
Democratic Jesse Jackson 221,522 35
Democratic Al Gore 174,971 28
Democratic Michael Dukakis 95,661 15
Democratic Dick Gephardt 67,029 11
Democratic Gary Hart 26,437 4
Democratic David Duke 23,391 4
Democratic Others 16,008 3
Total 625,019 100
Electoral history of David Duke - Wikipedia



Duke left the KKK long before he became a Republicans....


"In 1979, after his first, abortive run for president (as a Democrat) and a series of highly publicized violent Klan incidents, Duke quietly incorporated the nonprofit National Association for the Advancement of White People (NAAWP) in an attempt to leave the baggage of the Klan behind."

David Duke - Wikipedia





*David Duke, in both his formative years, when he learned to be a racist, and in his political career....A DEMOCRAT.*


----------



## PoliticalChic

otto105 said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which party has all those southern Dixiecrats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have anything post 1965?
Click to expand...




"Do you have anything post 1965?"


Sure....Bill Clinton saying that Obama was better suited to carrying a white man's bags than running for President.
2008

*"Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'"*
Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'


Did you vote for this racist????


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Kondor3 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is illogical and not factual in the extreme to claim the southern Democrats "jumped the aisle" to the Republicans when it was the Republicans who voted into law the act that raised the Democrat's ire.  Everett Dirkson rammed it right down their throats.
> 
> 
> 
> How did they all become Republican then?  Republicans saw a golden opportunity in the south.  They sold their soul to the racists for political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They did not.  Perhaps some saw the error of their ways.
> 
> The Civil Rights Act of 1964 was opposed by the Democrats.  Robert Byrd filibustered 14 hours against it, and remained a Democrat till his death.  The Republicans rammed it into law.
> 
> Your "Southern Strategy" fiction is not even marginally logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Southern Dems were conservatives.  That is why it was easy for them to switch to the GOP when  the Dems betrayed them by taking up the Civil Rights flag...the GOP capitalized on that golden opportunity...and sold their soul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Completely funny.
> 
> That's why the Democrats joined George Wallace and Bull Conner in bashing them Negroes' heads in during the Civil Rights Movement.
> 
> I am from that time, goober.  I know what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those were Dixiecrats.
> 
> The same douchbags who jumped ship to the Republican side of the aisle after the 1964 passage of the Civil RIghts Act.
Click to expand...


Hysterically funny.  Please explain how legislation to which they were completely opposed and that was voted into law by a Republican-led drive and a majority of Republican votes could be a catalyst driving the Democrats into the arms of the Republican Party.

The fiction is not logical.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Asclepias said:


> Still waiting for someone to explain away how the GOP admitted to the Southern Strategy on 2 different occasions (at least) if its supposedly fiction? So far no one has been able to offer a sane explanation. Anyone of you intelligent repubs want to give it a swing?





Still waiting for a moron like you to show racism in the GOP platform, circa 1960....



7. *Let’s blow the Democrat lie about a ‘Southern Strategy to get the racist vote’ out of the water.*


Time to see just how 'racist' Nixon and the GOP were during that 'Southern Strategy' farrago.


“Tom Wicker, the progressive columnist for the _New York _Times, gave his appraisal of *Nixon’s desegregation efforts. “There’s no doubt about it—the Nixon administration accomplished more in 1970 to desegregate Southern school systems than had been done in the 16 previous years or probably since. *There’s no doubt either that it was Richard Nixon personally who conceived, orchestrated and led the administration’s* desegregation effort .* . . .That effort resulted in probably the outstanding domestic achievement of his administration.”

The Nixon Administration went even further, *putting into effect the nation’s first affirmative action program. Dubbed the Philadelphia Plan, *it imposed racial goals and timetables on the building trade unions first in Philadelphia and then throughout the country. Basically, Nixon moved to kick in the closed union door and to *force racist Democratic unions to admit blacks*. 

The progressive legal scholar Neal Devins admits that *Nixon’s Philadelphia Plan is “the genesis of affirmative action in government contracting and arguably all federal affirmative action programs.” *The Switch That Never Happened: How the South Really Went GOP - American Greatness



Kind of makes is laughable to try to paint the Republicans as racist, huh?

One must be quite a moron to believe that propaganda.


----------



## Correll

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What IF, I am correct, and the Southern Strategy is a myth?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea.  I don't see how it matters right now, at this very moment.
> 
> What matters to me is that both ends of this issue refuse to look in the mirror.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think it would be relevant, if a third of the country, you thought was voting based on hate, was NOT?
> 
> 
> You dont' think that would matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I sure don't.
> 
> Some declaration that "the Southern Strategy is a myth" would not change minds, one iota.
> 
> Minorities are far more likely to look at what they actually see, such as a President who pretends not to know who David Duke is.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denouncing white supremacists is a trap for republicans, because every time we allow libs to ask us that, it supports the illusion that it is a reasonable question.
> 
> 
> Trump tried to blow the question off. And that is what media focuses on, instead of the dozens of times in the past and since when he has denounced in one way or another, white supremacists.
> 
> 
> The media is fucking you.
> 
> 
> And US.
> 
> 
> And I did not ask, what if there was a declaration that the southern strategy was a myth.
> 
> 
> I asked you what if it truly was a myth?
> 
> 
> What would that mean, in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would mean absolutely nothing, because I see what I see.
> 
> Pushing this off on the media is an old mechanism, and I can respond with "talk radio is blinding you".
> 
> If you really think that this discussion is going to change any minds, by all means, keep trying it.
> 
> It sure is easier than doing what this brave and honest man did:
> ....]
Click to expand...



What you see is framed by your preconceptions.


It would mean nothing? Really? IF this nation, was in reality far less racist then you currently believe, you think that would mean nothing?


How can you not see, as a hypothetical, that if the nation was far less racist than you currently believe, 

THAT THAT WOULD BE A GOOD THING?


----------



## Correll

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did they all become Republican then?  Republicans saw a golden opportunity in the south.  They sold their soul to the racists for political power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did not.  Perhaps some saw the error of their ways.
> 
> The Civil Rights Act of 1964 was opposed by the Democrats.  Robert Byrd filibustered 14 hours against it, and remained a Democrat till his death.  The Republicans rammed it into law.
> 
> Your "Southern Strategy" fiction is not even marginally logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Southern Dems were conservatives.  That is why it was easy for them to switch to the GOP when  the Dems betrayed them by taking up the Civil Rights flag...the GOP capitalized on that golden opportunity...and sold their soul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Completely funny.
> 
> That's why the Democrats joined George Wallace and Bull Conner in bashing them Negroes' heads in during the Civil Rights Movement.
> 
> I am from that time, goober.  I know what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those were Dixiecrats.
> 
> The same douchbags who jumped ship to the Republican side of the aisle after the 1964 passage of the Civil RIghts Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hysterically funny.  Please explain how legislation to which they were completely opposed and that was voted into law by a Republican-led drive and a majority of Republican votes could be a catalyst driving the Democrats into the arms of the Republican Party.
> 
> The fiction is not logical.
Click to expand...



AND that is only ONE of the huge fucking holes in the Myth.


----------



## Mac1958

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea.  I don't see how it matters right now, at this very moment.
> 
> What matters to me is that both ends of this issue refuse to look in the mirror.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think it would be relevant, if a third of the country, you thought was voting based on hate, was NOT?
> 
> 
> You dont' think that would matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I sure don't.
> 
> Some declaration that "the Southern Strategy is a myth" would not change minds, one iota.
> 
> Minorities are far more likely to look at what they actually see, such as a President who pretends not to know who David Duke is.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denouncing white supremacists is a trap for republicans, because every time we allow libs to ask us that, it supports the illusion that it is a reasonable question.
> 
> 
> Trump tried to blow the question off. And that is what media focuses on, instead of the dozens of times in the past and since when he has denounced in one way or another, white supremacists.
> 
> 
> The media is fucking you.
> 
> 
> And US.
> 
> 
> And I did not ask, what if there was a declaration that the southern strategy was a myth.
> 
> 
> I asked you what if it truly was a myth?
> 
> 
> What would that mean, in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would mean absolutely nothing, because I see what I see.
> 
> Pushing this off on the media is an old mechanism, and I can respond with "talk radio is blinding you".
> 
> If you really think that this discussion is going to change any minds, by all means, keep trying it.
> 
> It sure is easier than doing what this brave and honest man did:
> ....]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you see is framed by your preconceptions.
> 
> 
> It would mean nothing? Really? IF this nation, was in reality far less racist then you currently believe, you think that would mean nothing?
> 
> 
> How can you not see, as a hypothetical, that if the nation was far less racist than you currently believe,
> 
> THAT THAT WOULD BE A GOOD THING?
Click to expand...

I don't understand this linear connection you're making between the Southern Strategy and current racism in America.

If you want to believe that racism no longer exists, and/or that it's no longer important, that's fine.

I know, first hand, that it's not reality.  But I also know that there is nothing I can say or prove that will be good enough for you.

I'm not trying to convince you of anything.
.


----------



## Correll

PoliticalChic said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did they all become Republican then?  Republicans saw a golden opportunity in the south.  They sold their soul to the racists for political power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did not.  Perhaps some saw the error of their ways.
> 
> The Civil Rights Act of 1964 was opposed by the Democrats.  Robert Byrd filibustered 14 hours against it, and remained a Democrat till his death.  The Republicans rammed it into law.
> 
> Your "Southern Strategy" fiction is not even marginally logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Southern Dems were conservatives.  That is why it was easy for them to switch to the GOP when  the Dems betrayed them by taking up the Civil Rights flag...the GOP capitalized on that golden opportunity...and sold their soul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Completely funny.
> 
> That's why the Democrats joined George Wallace and Bull Conner in bashing them Negroes' heads in during the Civil Rights Movement.
> 
> I am from that time, goober.  I know what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those were Dixiecrats.
> 
> The same douchbags who jumped ship to the Republican side of the aisle after the 1964 passage of the Civil RIghts Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never happened.
> 
> "...after the 1948 elections, most of the Dixiecrat elected officials returned to the Democrat Party and remained for the rest of their lives.
> 
> After losing the 1968 presidential race, George Wallace returned to the Democrat Party and ran for governor of Alabama in 1982. With enthusiastic support from the democrats, Wallace won the election with 57 percent of the vote."
> blackquillandink.com -&nbspThis website is for sale! -&nbspblackquillandink Resources and Information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you to take a seat..do it now...in the back row.
Click to expand...



Though it is worth noting that Wallace's later wins, were AFTER he completely renounced his racist past.


----------



## Correll

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think it would be relevant, if a third of the country, you thought was voting based on hate, was NOT?
> 
> 
> You dont' think that would matter?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I sure don't.
> 
> Some declaration that "the Southern Strategy is a myth" would not change minds, one iota.
> 
> Minorities are far more likely to look at what they actually see, such as a President who pretends not to know who David Duke is.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denouncing white supremacists is a trap for republicans, because every time we allow libs to ask us that, it supports the illusion that it is a reasonable question.
> 
> 
> Trump tried to blow the question off. And that is what media focuses on, instead of the dozens of times in the past and since when he has denounced in one way or another, white supremacists.
> 
> 
> The media is fucking you.
> 
> 
> And US.
> 
> 
> And I did not ask, what if there was a declaration that the southern strategy was a myth.
> 
> 
> I asked you what if it truly was a myth?
> 
> 
> What would that mean, in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would mean absolutely nothing, because I see what I see.
> 
> Pushing this off on the media is an old mechanism, and I can respond with "talk radio is blinding you".
> 
> If you really think that this discussion is going to change any minds, by all means, keep trying it.
> 
> It sure is easier than doing what this brave and honest man did:
> ....]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you see is framed by your preconceptions.
> 
> 
> It would mean nothing? Really? IF this nation, was in reality far less racist then you currently believe, you think that would mean nothing?
> 
> 
> How can you not see, as a hypothetical, that if the nation was far less racist than you currently believe,
> 
> THAT THAT WOULD BE A GOOD THING?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand this linear connection you're making between the Southern Strategy and current racism in America.
> 
> If you want to believe that racism no longer exists, and/or that it's no longer important, that's fine.
> 
> I know, first hand, that it's not reality.  But I also know that there is nothing I can say or prove that will be good enough for you.
> 
> I'm not trying to convince you of anything.
> .
Click to expand...



The Myth of the Southern Strategy is not an historical one. According to liberals, it is why the South is Republican TODAY.



I just asked you to consider the implications if America was vastly less racist than you currently think.


You were unable to consider it, even as a hypothetical.


I have to admit, that his strongly supports your point that discussion cannot change minds.


I was wondering if you would try to flip it around and ask me, "what if it WAS true, and American was vastly MORE racist than I thought?"


But I guess such speculation is off the table too.



Do you want to know what I was looking for, in your answer?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think it would be relevant, if a third of the country, you thought was voting based on hate, was NOT?
> 
> 
> You dont' think that would matter?
> 
> 
> 
> No, I sure don't.
> 
> Some declaration that "the Southern Strategy is a myth" would not change minds, one iota.
> 
> Minorities are far more likely to look at what they actually see, such as a President who pretends not to know who David Duke is.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denouncing white supremacists is a trap for republicans, because every time we allow libs to ask us that, it supports the illusion that it is a reasonable question.
> 
> 
> Trump tried to blow the question off. And that is what media focuses on, instead of the dozens of times in the past and since when he has denounced in one way or another, white supremacists.
> 
> 
> The media is fucking you.
> 
> 
> And US.
> 
> 
> And I did not ask, what if there was a declaration that the southern strategy was a myth.
> 
> 
> I asked you what if it truly was a myth?
> 
> 
> What would that mean, in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would mean absolutely nothing, because I see what I see.
> 
> Pushing this off on the media is an old mechanism, and I can respond with "talk radio is blinding you".
> 
> If you really think that this discussion is going to change any minds, by all means, keep trying it.
> 
> It sure is easier than doing what this brave and honest man did:
> ....]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you see is framed by your preconceptions.
> 
> 
> It would mean nothing? Really? IF this nation, was in reality far less racist then you currently believe, you think that would mean nothing?
> 
> 
> How can you not see, as a hypothetical, that if the nation was far less racist than you currently believe,
> 
> THAT THAT WOULD BE A GOOD THING?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand this linear connection you're making between the Southern Strategy and current racism in America.
> 
> If you want to believe that racism no longer exists, and/or that it's no longer important, that's fine.
> 
> I know, first hand, that it's not reality.  But I also know that there is nothing I can say or prove that will be good enough for you.
> 
> I'm not trying to convince you of anything.
> .
Click to expand...




"...and current racism in America."


Sooooo.....why can't you provide any examples of such?


Perhaps you mean this sort....


Daily Caller and Arcadia Advocate ^
A student at the University of Louisiana at Lafayette admitted to fabricating an alleged attack by Donald Trump supporters Wednesday, in the wake of his shocking electoral victory. A currently unnamed woman called Lafayette police Wednesday claiming that two men had attacked her, screaming racial slurs and stealing both her wallet and the hijab she was wearing. The woman also said she was knocked to the ground by “something metal.” According to the woman, both of her attackers were white men, and one was wearing a Donald Trump hat. She said the attack happened around 11 am, with her two...

Or this...

"The University at Albany (SUNY-Albany) has expelled two black students and suspended a third after they were hit with charges related to a fake hate crime they reported earlier this year.

Ariel Agudio, Asha Burwell and Alexis Briggs grabbed national headlines in January after they claimed they were assaulted by a mob of white students while riding on a public bus.

“I just got jumped on a bus while people hit us and called us the ‘n’ word,’ and NO ONE helped us.” Burwell declared on Twitter that evening. “I begged for people to help us and instead of help they told us to ‘shut he f*ck up’ and continuously hit us in the head.”

...once police got involved, the three girls’ story rapidly unraveled. No fewer than 12 different cameras captured footage of the fight, and they revealed the bus incident actually involved the three girls attacking white passengers on the bus, rather than the other way around."
‘Hate Crime’ Victims Who Fooled Hillary Get EXPELLED


-Or this...

*Tawana Glenda Brawley* (born 1972) is an African-American woman from Wappingers Falls, New York, who gained notoriety in 1987–88 for falsely accusing six white men of having raped her.

The charges received widespread national attention because of her age (15), the persons accused (including police officers and a prosecuting attorney), and the shocking state in which Brawley was found after the alleged rape (in a trash bag, with racial slurs written on her body and covered in feces). Brawley's accusations were given widespread media attention in part from the involvement of her advisers, including the Reverend Al Sharpton and attorneys Alton H. Maddox and C. Vernon Mason.[1]

After hearing evidence, a grand jury concluded in October 1988 that Brawley had not been the victim of a forcible sexual assault and that she herself may have created the appearance of an attack.[2] The New York prosecutor whom Brawley had accused as one of her alleged assailants successfully sued Brawley and her three advisers for defamation.[3]

Tawana Brawley rape allegations - Wikipedia




Can we agree that you are not only stupid, but are terminally indoctrinated????


----------



## Mac1958

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I sure don't.
> 
> Some declaration that "the Southern Strategy is a myth" would not change minds, one iota.
> 
> Minorities are far more likely to look at what they actually see, such as a President who pretends not to know who David Duke is.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denouncing white supremacists is a trap for republicans, because every time we allow libs to ask us that, it supports the illusion that it is a reasonable question.
> 
> 
> Trump tried to blow the question off. And that is what media focuses on, instead of the dozens of times in the past and since when he has denounced in one way or another, white supremacists.
> 
> 
> The media is fucking you.
> 
> 
> And US.
> 
> 
> And I did not ask, what if there was a declaration that the southern strategy was a myth.
> 
> 
> I asked you what if it truly was a myth?
> 
> 
> What would that mean, in your opinion?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would mean absolutely nothing, because I see what I see.
> 
> Pushing this off on the media is an old mechanism, and I can respond with "talk radio is blinding you".
> 
> If you really think that this discussion is going to change any minds, by all means, keep trying it.
> 
> It sure is easier than doing what this brave and honest man did:
> ....]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you see is framed by your preconceptions.
> 
> 
> It would mean nothing? Really? IF this nation, was in reality far less racist then you currently believe, you think that would mean nothing?
> 
> 
> How can you not see, as a hypothetical, that if the nation was far less racist than you currently believe,
> 
> THAT THAT WOULD BE A GOOD THING?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand this linear connection you're making between the Southern Strategy and current racism in America.
> 
> If you want to believe that racism no longer exists, and/or that it's no longer important, that's fine.
> 
> I know, first hand, that it's not reality.  But I also know that there is nothing I can say or prove that will be good enough for you.
> 
> I'm not trying to convince you of anything.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Myth of the Southern Strategy is not an historical one. According to liberals, it is why the South is Republican TODAY.
> 
> 
> 
> I just asked you to consider the implications if America was vastly less racist than you currently think.
> 
> 
> You were unable to consider it, even as a hypothetical.
> 
> 
> I have to admit, that his strongly supports your point that discussion cannot change minds.
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you would try to flip it around and ask me, "what if it WAS true, and American was vastly MORE racist than I thought?"
> 
> 
> But I guess such speculation is off the table too.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to know what I was looking for, in your answer?
Click to expand...

Sure, lay it on me.

Maybe we can get to a point here.
.


----------



## Mac1958

PoliticalChic said:


> Can we agree that you are not only stupid, but are terminally indoctrinated????


Sure, sounds good.
.


----------



## Correll

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denouncing white supremacists is a trap for republicans, because every time we allow libs to ask us that, it supports the illusion that it is a reasonable question.
> 
> 
> Trump tried to blow the question off. And that is what media focuses on, instead of the dozens of times in the past and since when he has denounced in one way or another, white supremacists.
> 
> 
> The media is fucking you.
> 
> 
> And US.
> 
> 
> And I did not ask, what if there was a declaration that the southern strategy was a myth.
> 
> 
> I asked you what if it truly was a myth?
> 
> 
> What would that mean, in your opinion?
> 
> 
> 
> It would mean absolutely nothing, because I see what I see.
> 
> Pushing this off on the media is an old mechanism, and I can respond with "talk radio is blinding you".
> 
> If you really think that this discussion is going to change any minds, by all means, keep trying it.
> 
> It sure is easier than doing what this brave and honest man did:
> ....]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What you see is framed by your preconceptions.
> 
> 
> It would mean nothing? Really? IF this nation, was in reality far less racist then you currently believe, you think that would mean nothing?
> 
> 
> How can you not see, as a hypothetical, that if the nation was far less racist than you currently believe,
> 
> THAT THAT WOULD BE A GOOD THING?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand this linear connection you're making between the Southern Strategy and current racism in America.
> 
> If you want to believe that racism no longer exists, and/or that it's no longer important, that's fine.
> 
> I know, first hand, that it's not reality.  But I also know that there is nothing I can say or prove that will be good enough for you.
> 
> I'm not trying to convince you of anything.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Myth of the Southern Strategy is not an historical one. According to liberals, it is why the South is Republican TODAY.
> 
> 
> 
> I just asked you to consider the implications if America was vastly less racist than you currently think.
> 
> 
> You were unable to consider it, even as a hypothetical.
> 
> 
> I have to admit, that his strongly supports your point that discussion cannot change minds.
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you would try to flip it around and ask me, "what if it WAS true, and American was vastly MORE racist than I thought?"
> 
> 
> But I guess such speculation is off the table too.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to know what I was looking for, in your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, lay it on me.
> 
> Maybe we can get to a point here.
> .
Click to expand...




That it would be a GOOD thing. 



Can you see that?


----------



## Mac1958

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would mean absolutely nothing, because I see what I see.
> 
> Pushing this off on the media is an old mechanism, and I can respond with "talk radio is blinding you".
> 
> If you really think that this discussion is going to change any minds, by all means, keep trying it.
> 
> It sure is easier than doing what this brave and honest man did:
> ....]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you see is framed by your preconceptions.
> 
> 
> It would mean nothing? Really? IF this nation, was in reality far less racist then you currently believe, you think that would mean nothing?
> 
> 
> How can you not see, as a hypothetical, that if the nation was far less racist than you currently believe,
> 
> THAT THAT WOULD BE A GOOD THING?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't understand this linear connection you're making between the Southern Strategy and current racism in America.
> 
> If you want to believe that racism no longer exists, and/or that it's no longer important, that's fine.
> 
> I know, first hand, that it's not reality.  But I also know that there is nothing I can say or prove that will be good enough for you.
> 
> I'm not trying to convince you of anything.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Myth of the Southern Strategy is not an historical one. According to liberals, it is why the South is Republican TODAY.
> 
> 
> 
> I just asked you to consider the implications if America was vastly less racist than you currently think.
> 
> 
> You were unable to consider it, even as a hypothetical.
> 
> 
> I have to admit, that his strongly supports your point that discussion cannot change minds.
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you would try to flip it around and ask me, "what if it WAS true, and American was vastly MORE racist than I thought?"
> 
> 
> But I guess such speculation is off the table too.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to know what I was looking for, in your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, lay it on me.
> 
> Maybe we can get to a point here.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That it would be a GOOD thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see that?
Click to expand...

If racism didn't exist?  Sure!
.


----------



## Correll

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you see is framed by your preconceptions.
> 
> 
> It would mean nothing? Really? IF this nation, was in reality far less racist then you currently believe, you think that would mean nothing?
> 
> 
> How can you not see, as a hypothetical, that if the nation was far less racist than you currently believe,
> 
> THAT THAT WOULD BE A GOOD THING?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand this linear connection you're making between the Southern Strategy and current racism in America.
> 
> If you want to believe that racism no longer exists, and/or that it's no longer important, that's fine.
> 
> I know, first hand, that it's not reality.  But I also know that there is nothing I can say or prove that will be good enough for you.
> 
> I'm not trying to convince you of anything.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Myth of the Southern Strategy is not an historical one. According to liberals, it is why the South is Republican TODAY.
> 
> 
> 
> I just asked you to consider the implications if America was vastly less racist than you currently think.
> 
> 
> You were unable to consider it, even as a hypothetical.
> 
> 
> I have to admit, that his strongly supports your point that discussion cannot change minds.
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you would try to flip it around and ask me, "what if it WAS true, and American was vastly MORE racist than I thought?"
> 
> 
> But I guess such speculation is off the table too.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to know what I was looking for, in your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, lay it on me.
> 
> Maybe we can get to a point here.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That it would be a GOOD thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If racism didn't exist?  Sure!
> .
Click to expand...




My words were, "vastly less racist".


Why did you feel a need to change that?


----------



## Mac1958

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand this linear connection you're making between the Southern Strategy and current racism in America.
> 
> If you want to believe that racism no longer exists, and/or that it's no longer important, that's fine.
> 
> I know, first hand, that it's not reality.  But I also know that there is nothing I can say or prove that will be good enough for you.
> 
> I'm not trying to convince you of anything.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Myth of the Southern Strategy is not an historical one. According to liberals, it is why the South is Republican TODAY.
> 
> 
> 
> I just asked you to consider the implications if America was vastly less racist than you currently think.
> 
> 
> You were unable to consider it, even as a hypothetical.
> 
> 
> I have to admit, that his strongly supports your point that discussion cannot change minds.
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you would try to flip it around and ask me, "what if it WAS true, and American was vastly MORE racist than I thought?"
> 
> 
> But I guess such speculation is off the table too.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to know what I was looking for, in your answer?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure, lay it on me.
> 
> Maybe we can get to a point here.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That it would be a GOOD thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If racism didn't exist?  Sure!
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My words were, "vastly less racist".
> 
> 
> Why did you feel a need to change that?
Click to expand...

Sorry, it would be great if we were vastly less racist.

There ya go.

But I thought you said that racism either doesn't exist or isn't an issue.  And PC is convinced that there is no racism.

Maybe you can have this conversation with her.
.


----------



## Correll

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Myth of the Southern Strategy is not an historical one. According to liberals, it is why the South is Republican TODAY.
> 
> 
> 
> I just asked you to consider the implications if America was vastly less racist than you currently think.
> 
> 
> You were unable to consider it, even as a hypothetical.
> 
> 
> I have to admit, that his strongly supports your point that discussion cannot change minds.
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you would try to flip it around and ask me, "what if it WAS true, and American was vastly MORE racist than I thought?"
> 
> 
> But I guess such speculation is off the table too.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to know what I was looking for, in your answer?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, lay it on me.
> 
> Maybe we can get to a point here.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That it would be a GOOD thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If racism didn't exist?  Sure!
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My words were, "vastly less racist".
> 
> 
> Why did you feel a need to change that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, it would be great if we were vastly less racist.
> 
> There ya go.
> 
> But I thought you said that racism either doesn't exist or isn't an issue.  And PC is convinced that there is no racism.
> 
> Maybe you can have this conversation with her.
> .
Click to expand...



Thank you for finally answering. 


I am glad that you agree that that would be a good thing.


----------



## Mac1958

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, lay it on me.
> 
> Maybe we can get to a point here.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That it would be a GOOD thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If racism didn't exist?  Sure!
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My words were, "vastly less racist".
> 
> 
> Why did you feel a need to change that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, it would be great if we were vastly less racist.
> 
> There ya go.
> 
> But I thought you said that racism either doesn't exist or isn't an issue.  And PC is convinced that there is no racism.
> 
> Maybe you can have this conversation with her.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for finally answering.
> 
> 
> I am glad that you agree that that would be a good thing.
Click to expand...

I assume your next conversation here will be with PC, and how she thinks you're stupid for thinking that racism still exists.

Let me know how that goes.
.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Myth of the Southern Strategy is not an historical one. According to liberals, it is why the South is Republican TODAY.
> 
> 
> 
> I just asked you to consider the implications if America was vastly less racist than you currently think.
> 
> 
> You were unable to consider it, even as a hypothetical.
> 
> 
> I have to admit, that his strongly supports your point that discussion cannot change minds.
> 
> 
> I was wondering if you would try to flip it around and ask me, "what if it WAS true, and American was vastly MORE racist than I thought?"
> 
> 
> But I guess such speculation is off the table too.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to know what I was looking for, in your answer?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, lay it on me.
> 
> Maybe we can get to a point here.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That it would be a GOOD thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If racism didn't exist?  Sure!
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My words were, "vastly less racist".
> 
> 
> Why did you feel a need to change that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, it would be great if we were vastly less racist.
> 
> There ya go.
> 
> But I thought you said that racism either doesn't exist or isn't an issue.  And PC is convinced that there is no racism.
> 
> Maybe you can have this conversation with her.
> .
Click to expand...




"And PC is convinced that there is no racism."


I'm convinced that you can't find any examples.

You're one of those trained never to question what your masters provide.


----------



## Mac1958

PoliticalChic said:


> "And PC is convinced that there is no racism."
> I'm convinced that you can't find any examples.


Oh, okay, I see the distinction there. Clear as a bell.

Well, you two are much smarter than me, so you two work it out and let me know how it goes.
.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Mac1958 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "And PC is convinced that there is no racism."
> I'm convinced that you can't find any examples.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, okay, I see the distinction there. Clear as a bell.
> 
> Well, you two are much smarter than me, so you two work it out and let me know how it goes.
> .
Click to expand...



It already 'went.'


----------



## Mac1958

PoliticalChic said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "And PC is convinced that there is no racism."
> I'm convinced that you can't find any examples.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, okay, I see the distinction there. Clear as a bell.
> 
> Well, you two are much smarter than me, so you two work it out and let me know how it goes.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It already 'went.'
Click to expand...

Darn!
.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

Kondor3 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the 1964 passage of the Civil Rights Act, Dixiecrats (Southern Democrats) shifted to the Republican Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name all Democrat Senate and House members who "shifted".  A list should be easy enough for you to find.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking Congress-Critters crossing the aisle... I'm talking about the voting public.
> 
> Congress-Critters come and go; the voting public (and the gradual shift in their elected representation) are what counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it makes perfect sense that the Democrats would run to the Republican Party, who voted in greater numbers for the Civil Rights Act than did Democrats, and who even in those halcyon days - though not so diametrically opposed as today due to a certain inexplicable disbelief - considered Democrats to be Communist influenced.  Members of Congress would by rights have followed their voters's sentiments to keep their jobs.
> 
> Yessir.  Perfect sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Northern Democrats did not jump the aisle to the Republican side during that time frame in any large numbers, only White Southern Democrats (Dixiecrats).
Click to expand...

That started because of economics and before the Civil Rights movement.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

Coyote said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name all Democrat Senate and House members who "shifted".  A list should be easy enough for you to find.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking Congress-Critters crossing the aisle... I'm talking about the voting public.
> 
> Congress-Critters come and go; the voting public (and the gradual shift in their elected representation) are what counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it makes perfect sense that the Democrats would run to the Republican Party, who voted in greater numbers for the Civil Rights Act than did Democrats, and who even in those halcyon days - though not so diametrically opposed as today due to a certain inexplicable disbelief - considered Democrats to be Communist influenced.  Members of Congress would by rights have followed their voters's sentiments to keep their jobs.
> 
> Yessir.  Perfect sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Northern Democrats did not jump the aisle to the Republican side during that time frame in any large numbers, only White Southern Democrats (Dixiecrats).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is illogical and not factual in the extreme to claim the southern Democrats "jumped the aisle" to the Republicans when it was the Republicans who voted into law the act that raised the Democrat's ire.  Everett Dirkson rammed it right down their throats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they all become Republican then?  Republicans saw a golden opportunity in the south.  They sold their soul to the racists for political power.
Click to expand...

Wrong. The reasons were economic and the shift started before the Civil Rights movement.


----------



## otto105

PoliticalChic said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which party has all those southern Dixiecrats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have anything post 1965?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you have anything post 1965?"
> 
> 
> Sure....Bill Clinton saying that Obama was better suited to carrying a white man's bags than running for President.
> 2008
> 
> *"Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'"*
> Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'
> 
> 
> Did you vote for this racist????
Click to expand...



Please provide context to the statement.


----------



## PoliticalChic

otto105 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which party has all those southern Dixiecrats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have anything post 1965?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you have anything post 1965?"
> 
> 
> Sure....Bill Clinton saying that Obama was better suited to carrying a white man's bags than running for President.
> 2008
> 
> *"Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'"*
> Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'
> 
> 
> Did you vote for this racist????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide context to the statement.
Click to expand...



"Please provide context to the statement."


Sure thing....
Bill Clinton saying that Obama was better suited to carrying a white man's bags than running for President.
2008


con·text
ˈkäntekst/
_noun_

the circumstances that form the setting for an event, statement, or idea, and in terms of which it can be fully understood and assessed.
Bill Clinton has been a racist his entire life.

Bill Clinton is the personification of the Democrat Party

Bill Clinton was making the typical racists evaluation of a black man.

Clear?


----------



## Coyote

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking Congress-Critters crossing the aisle... I'm talking about the voting public.
> 
> Congress-Critters come and go; the voting public (and the gradual shift in their elected representation) are what counts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it makes perfect sense that the Democrats would run to the Republican Party, who voted in greater numbers for the Civil Rights Act than did Democrats, and who even in those halcyon days - though not so diametrically opposed as today due to a certain inexplicable disbelief - considered Democrats to be Communist influenced.  Members of Congress would by rights have followed their voters's sentiments to keep their jobs.
> 
> Yessir.  Perfect sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Northern Democrats did not jump the aisle to the Republican side during that time frame in any large numbers, only White Southern Democrats (Dixiecrats).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is illogical and not factual in the extreme to claim the southern Democrats "jumped the aisle" to the Republicans when it was the Republicans who voted into law the act that raised the Democrat's ire.  Everett Dirkson rammed it right down their throats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they all become Republican then?  Republicans saw a golden opportunity in the south.  They sold their soul to the racists for political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. The reasons were economic and the shift started before the Civil Rights movement.
Click to expand...


They saw an opening to take political advantage and were willing to incorperate the coservative southern racists in order to get southetn support.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Coyote said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it makes perfect sense that the Democrats would run to the Republican Party, who voted in greater numbers for the Civil Rights Act than did Democrats, and who even in those halcyon days - though not so diametrically opposed as today due to a certain inexplicable disbelief - considered Democrats to be Communist influenced.  Members of Congress would by rights have followed their voters's sentiments to keep their jobs.
> 
> Yessir.  Perfect sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Northern Democrats did not jump the aisle to the Republican side during that time frame in any large numbers, only White Southern Democrats (Dixiecrats).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is illogical and not factual in the extreme to claim the southern Democrats "jumped the aisle" to the Republicans when it was the Republicans who voted into law the act that raised the Democrat's ire.  Everett Dirkson rammed it right down their throats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did they all become Republican then?  Republicans saw a golden opportunity in the south.  They sold their soul to the racists for political power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. The reasons were economic and the shift started before the Civil Rights movement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They saw an opening to take political advantage and were willing to incorperate the coservative southern racists in order to get southetn support.
Click to expand...



1. That's a lie....but, heck, you seem to be good at lying.

Here are some examples...
2. 1966- pro-integrationist Republican Winthrop Rockefeller won Arkansas, replacing Clinton-pal Orval Faubus.

3. 1966 Republican Bo Calloway ran against Democrat Lester Maddox, who “gained national attention for refusing to serve blacks in his popular cafeteria near the Georgia Tech campus. Newsmen tipped off about the confrontation reported how restaurant patrons and employees wielded ax handles while Mr. Maddox waved a pistol. …” Research - Articles - Journals | Research better, faster at HighBeam Research

a. Maddox was endorsed by Democrat Jimmy Carter in the above governor’s race. When the race was too close to call, the Democrat state legislature gave it to Maddox.

b. Calloway appealed to the Supreme Court….but the court upheld the legislature’s decision.

c. On that very Supreme Court was former KKK member Justice Hugo Black.

d. Democrat Hugo Black was Democrat FDR’s first appointee, in 1937. This KKK Senator from Alabama wrote the majority decision on Korematsu v. US; in 1967, he said ‘They all look alike to a person not a Jap.” Engage: Conversations in Philosophy: "They all look alike to a person not a Jap"*: The Legacy of Korematsu at OSU

e. And, Hugo Black's anti-Catholic bias, which showed up in his actions on the Supreme Court:

"... Black was head of new members for the largest Klan cell in the South. New members of the KKK had to pledge their allegiance to the “eternal separation of Church and State.”... Separation was a crucial part of the KKK’s jurisprudential agenda. It was included in the Klansman’s Creed..."
Egnorance: Hugo Black and the real history of "the wall of separation between church and state"

f. Liberal historian Eric Foner writes that the Klan was “…a military force serving the interests of the Democratic Party…” Foner, “Reconstruction: America’s Unfinished Revolution, 1863-1877,” p. 425


g. "The night riders move through the darkness, white against the black road....they go about their business, their horsed draped, guns and bullwhips banging dully against saddles.

....this is the South Carolina of the 1870s, not of the turn of a new millennium, and the night riders are the terror of these times. They roam upcountry, visiting their version of justice on poor blacks and the Republicans that support them, refusing to bow to the requirements of the Fourteenth and Fifteenth Amendments."
From the novel "The White Road," by John Connolly




4. 1966- Republican Spiro Agnew ran against Democrat segregationists George Mahoney for governor of Maryland. Agnew enacted some of the first laws in the nation against race discrimination in public housing. “Agnew signed the state's first open-housing laws and succeeded in getting the repeal of an anti-miscegenation law.” Spiro Agnew - Wikipedia

5. 1957- Democrat Sam Ervin, another liberal luminary, instrumental in the destruction of anti-communist Republicans Joe McCarthy and Richard Nixon, told his fellow segregationists, and who led the Watergate investigation, said of the 1957 civil rights bill: “We’ve got to give the goddamned ******* something. We’re not gonna be able to get out of here until we’ve got some kind of ****** bill.’ Robert Caro, “Master of the Senate: The Years of Lyndon Johnson,” xv.



Notice, I provide documented facts.....you should try it.

And...check your spellings....they're atrocious.




Republicans ran in opposition to racist Dems....and often won.


----------



## otto105

PoliticalChic said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which party has all those southern Dixiecrats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have anything post 1965?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you have anything post 1965?"
> 
> 
> Sure....Bill Clinton saying that Obama was better suited to carrying a white man's bags than running for President.
> 2008
> 
> *"Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'"*
> Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'
> 
> 
> Did you vote for this racist????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide context to the statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Please provide context to the statement."
> 
> 
> Sure thing....
> Bill Clinton saying that Obama was better suited to carrying a white man's bags than running for President.
> 2008
> 
> 
> con·text
> ˈkäntekst/
> _noun_
> 
> the circumstances that form the setting for an event, statement, or idea, and in terms of which it can be fully understood and assessed.
> Bill Clinton has been a racist his entire life.
> 
> Bill Clinton is the personification of the Democrat Party
> 
> Bill Clinton was making the typical racists evaluation of a black man.
> 
> Clear?
Click to expand...



The only thing clear is your bias and lack of understanding.


----------



## PoliticalChic

otto105 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have anything post 1965?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you have anything post 1965?"
> 
> 
> Sure....Bill Clinton saying that Obama was better suited to carrying a white man's bags than running for President.
> 2008
> 
> *"Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'"*
> Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'
> 
> 
> Did you vote for this racist????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide context to the statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Please provide context to the statement."
> 
> 
> Sure thing....
> Bill Clinton saying that Obama was better suited to carrying a white man's bags than running for President.
> 2008
> 
> 
> con·text
> ˈkäntekst/
> _noun_
> 
> the circumstances that form the setting for an event, statement, or idea, and in terms of which it can be fully understood and assessed.
> Bill Clinton has been a racist his entire life.
> 
> Bill Clinton is the personification of the Democrat Party
> 
> Bill Clinton was making the typical racists evaluation of a black man.
> 
> Clear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing clear is your bias and lack of understanding.
Click to expand...



Sooo.....you can't deny anything in my post.....and have defaulted to this:







You're dismissed.


----------



## otto105

PoliticalChic said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have anything post 1965?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you have anything post 1965?"
> 
> 
> Sure....Bill Clinton saying that Obama was better suited to carrying a white man's bags than running for President.
> 2008
> 
> *"Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'"*
> Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'
> 
> 
> Did you vote for this racist????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide context to the statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Please provide context to the statement."
> 
> 
> Sure thing....
> Bill Clinton saying that Obama was better suited to carrying a white man's bags than running for President.
> 2008
> 
> 
> con·text
> ˈkäntekst/
> _noun_
> 
> the circumstances that form the setting for an event, statement, or idea, and in terms of which it can be fully understood and assessed.
> Bill Clinton has been a racist his entire life.
> 
> Bill Clinton is the personification of the Democrat Party
> 
> Bill Clinton was making the typical racists evaluation of a black man.
> 
> Clear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing clear is your bias and lack of understanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....you can't deny anything in my post.....and have defaulted to this:
> 
> View attachment 215152
> 
> 
> 
> You're dismissed.
Click to expand...



You provided a definition of context while offering none to President Bill Clinton's statement.

You assert that President Clinton is a racist based on the statement.


So far you have proved nothing and defending nothing.


When will this change?


----------



## Timmy

PoliticalChic said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> How did they all become Republican then?  Republicans saw a golden opportunity in the south.  They sold their soul to the racists for political power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They did not.  Perhaps some saw the error of their ways.
> 
> The Civil Rights Act of 1964 was opposed by the Democrats.  Robert Byrd filibustered 14 hours against it, and remained a Democrat till his death.  The Republicans rammed it into law.
> 
> Your "Southern Strategy" fiction is not even marginally logical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Southern Dems were conservatives.  That is why it was easy for them to switch to the GOP when  the Dems betrayed them by taking up the Civil Rights flag...the GOP capitalized on that golden opportunity...and sold their soul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Completely funny.
> 
> That's why the Democrats joined George Wallace and Bull Conner in bashing them Negroes' heads in during the Civil Rights Movement.
> 
> I am from that time, goober.  I know what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those were Dixiecrats.
> 
> The same douchbags who jumped ship to the Republican side of the aisle after the 1964 passage of the Civil RIghts Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "... jumped ship to the Republican side of the aisle after the 1964 passage of the Civil RIghts Act."
> 
> Never happened.
> 
> 
> 
> "...after the 1948 elections, most of the Dixiecrat elected officials returned to the Democrat Party and remained for the rest of their lives.
> 
> After losing the 1968 presidential race, George Wallace returned to the Democrat Party and ran for governor of Alabama in 1982. With enthusiastic support from the democrats, Wallace won the election with 57 percent of the vote."
> blackquillandink.com -&nbspThis website is for sale! -&nbspblackquillandink Resources and Information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you to take a seat..do it now...in the back row.
Click to expand...



Here’s the senate vote on the civil rights act .

You can clearly see that all the democrat no votes came from Southern former confederate states .

HR. 8601. PASSAGE OF AMENDED BILL. -- Senate Vote #284 -- Apr 8, 1960


----------



## Timmy

otto105 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you have anything post 1965?"
> 
> 
> Sure....Bill Clinton saying that Obama was better suited to carrying a white man's bags than running for President.
> 2008
> 
> *"Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'"*
> Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'
> 
> 
> Did you vote for this racist????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide context to the statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Please provide context to the statement."
> 
> 
> Sure thing....
> Bill Clinton saying that Obama was better suited to carrying a white man's bags than running for President.
> 2008
> 
> 
> con·text
> ˈkäntekst/
> _noun_
> 
> the circumstances that form the setting for an event, statement, or idea, and in terms of which it can be fully understood and assessed.
> Bill Clinton has been a racist his entire life.
> 
> Bill Clinton is the personification of the Democrat Party
> 
> Bill Clinton was making the typical racists evaluation of a black man.
> 
> Clear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing clear is your bias and lack of understanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....you can't deny anything in my post.....and have defaulted to this:
> 
> View attachment 215152
> 
> 
> 
> You're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You provided a definition of context while offering none to President Bill Clinton's statement.
> 
> You assert that President Clinton is a racist based on the statement.
> 
> 
> So far you have proved nothing and defending nothing.
> 
> 
> When will this change?
Click to expand...


They are fountains of misinformation!

$5 says she posts a pic of a Clinton -Gore confederate flag button .  Of course that’s not the official button ,  and anyone wh a button machine can make one.  But in crazyville that’s proof Clinton is racist !


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Timmy said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> They did not.  Perhaps some saw the error of their ways.
> 
> The Civil Rights Act of 1964 was opposed by the Democrats.  Robert Byrd filibustered 14 hours against it, and remained a Democrat till his death.  The Republicans rammed it into law.
> 
> Your "Southern Strategy" fiction is not even marginally logical.
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Dems were conservatives.  That is why it was easy for them to switch to the GOP when  the Dems betrayed them by taking up the Civil Rights flag...the GOP capitalized on that golden opportunity...and sold their soul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Completely funny.
> 
> That's why the Democrats joined George Wallace and Bull Conner in bashing them Negroes' heads in during the Civil Rights Movement.
> 
> I am from that time, goober.  I know what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those were Dixiecrats.
> 
> The same douchbags who jumped ship to the Republican side of the aisle after the 1964 passage of the Civil RIghts Act.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "... jumped ship to the Republican side of the aisle after the 1964 passage of the Civil RIghts Act."
> 
> Never happened.
> 
> 
> 
> "...after the 1948 elections, most of the Dixiecrat elected officials returned to the Democrat Party and remained for the rest of their lives.
> 
> After losing the 1968 presidential race, George Wallace returned to the Democrat Party and ran for governor of Alabama in 1982. With enthusiastic support from the democrats, Wallace won the election with 57 percent of the vote."
> blackquillandink.com -&nbspThis website is for sale! -&nbspblackquillandink Resources and Information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you to take a seat..do it now...in the back row.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s the senate vote on the civil rights act .
> 
> You can clearly see that all the democrat no votes came from Southern former confederate states .
> 
> HR. 8601. PASSAGE OF AMENDED BILL. -- Senate Vote #284 -- Apr 8, 1960
Click to expand...


You failed again, Whiplash!

It's the Civil Rights Act of *1964*, not 1960 "An Act to enforce constitutional rights, and for other purposes."


----------



## PoliticalChic

otto105 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Do you have anything post 1965?"
> 
> 
> Sure....Bill Clinton saying that Obama was better suited to carrying a white man's bags than running for President.
> 2008
> 
> *"Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'"*
> Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'
> 
> 
> Did you vote for this racist????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide context to the statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Please provide context to the statement."
> 
> 
> Sure thing....
> Bill Clinton saying that Obama was better suited to carrying a white man's bags than running for President.
> 2008
> 
> 
> con·text
> ˈkäntekst/
> _noun_
> 
> the circumstances that form the setting for an event, statement, or idea, and in terms of which it can be fully understood and assessed.
> Bill Clinton has been a racist his entire life.
> 
> Bill Clinton is the personification of the Democrat Party
> 
> Bill Clinton was making the typical racists evaluation of a black man.
> 
> Clear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing clear is your bias and lack of understanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....you can't deny anything in my post.....and have defaulted to this:
> 
> View attachment 215152
> 
> 
> 
> You're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You provided a definition of context while offering none to President Bill Clinton's statement.
> 
> You assert that President Clinton is a racist based on the statement.
> 
> 
> So far you have proved nothing and defending nothing.
> 
> 
> When will this change?
Click to expand...



You provided a definition of context while offering none to President Bill Clinton's statement.


Of course, you're doing what you do best....lie.


I provided the statement, and the context....exactly what you asked for.



*"Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'"*
Bill Clinton on Obama: 'A Few Years Ago, This Guy Would Have Been Carrying Our Bags'

Bill Clinton saying that Obama was better suited to carrying a white man's bags than running for President.
2008



con·text
ˈkäntekst/
_noun_

the circumstances that form the setting for an event, statement, or idea, and in terms of which it can be fully understood and assessed.
Bill Clinton has been a racist his entire life.

Bill Clinton is the personification of the Democrat Party

Bill Clinton was making the typical racists evaluation of a black man.




Don't you ever look yourself in the mirror and recognize the lying fool staring back at you?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Timmy said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide context to the statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Please provide context to the statement."
> 
> 
> Sure thing....
> Bill Clinton saying that Obama was better suited to carrying a white man's bags than running for President.
> 2008
> 
> 
> con·text
> ˈkäntekst/
> _noun_
> 
> the circumstances that form the setting for an event, statement, or idea, and in terms of which it can be fully understood and assessed.
> Bill Clinton has been a racist his entire life.
> 
> Bill Clinton is the personification of the Democrat Party
> 
> Bill Clinton was making the typical racists evaluation of a black man.
> 
> Clear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing clear is your bias and lack of understanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo.....you can't deny anything in my post.....and have defaulted to this:
> 
> View attachment 215152
> 
> 
> 
> You're dismissed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You provided a definition of context while offering none to President Bill Clinton's statement.
> 
> You assert that President Clinton is a racist based on the statement.
> 
> 
> So far you have proved nothing and defending nothing.
> 
> 
> When will this change?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are fountains of misinformation!
> 
> $5 says she posts a pic of a Clinton -Gore confederate flag button .  Of course that’s not the official button ,  and anyone wh a button machine can make one.  But in crazyville that’s proof Clinton is racist !
Click to expand...



"...a Clinton -Gore confederate flag button . Of course that’s not the official button , and anyone wh a button machine can make one."


That's a lie, too.


 And, *when asked directly about the authenticity of the Confederate Flag Clinton-Gore pin.....this is what we get from the career criminal:*

*"Hillary Clinton camp won’t say if Confederate flag button was official part of '92 presidential campaign*
· *Pin badges featuring distinctive Confederate symbol being sold on Ebay Clinton team have so-far refused to comment on whether it was endorsed*

*· Follows calls to scrap 'symbol of hate' from Capitol building *


Hillary Clinton is *refusing to say whether a Clinton-Gore pin featuring a Confederate flag was part of her husband's official campaign merchandise.*

.....the former Arkansas first lady has not responded to questions by *The Blaze* over whether she knew if *the pin was part of the official campaign.* She has also failed to respond to requests over whether she is opposed now, or opposed then, to an act signed by her husband honoring the Confederate flag, the website said. "
Hillary Clinton won’t say if Confederate flag button was part of '92 presidential campaign | Daily Mail Online


And....

"In 1987, when her husband was governor of Arkansas, *Bill Clinton signed Act 116 that stated “The blue star above the word “ARKANSAS” is to commemorate the Confederate States of America.”*

When the Confederate flag issue arose in the 2000 election, Matt Drudge reportedthat *then-President Bill Clinton’s spokesman Joe Lockhart was asked about the issue. Lockhart told reporters, “I’ve just never heard any discussion or any objections that the president has raised.”*
Flashback: As Governor, Bill Clinton Honored Confederacy On Arkansas Flag




Of course it was the official pin of the Democrat campaign.


----------



## Issa

PoliticalChic said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to imagine how you can put together syncretic notes.....things having nothing to do with each other....and imagine (I almost said 'think') it worth posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a minority and before I moved to the US, me and most of the countries I traveled to ....it was a know fanct that right wings in the US are more likely to be racist.....fast forward after living here for 20 years.....its laughable to discuss which partt is more racist....one should look at the polls, most minorities vote overwhelmingly against the GOP.
> 
> What puzzles in all of this, those who are usually racist are more likely conservative Christians....how the heck can one follow jesus teachings and be racist and less compassionate ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "....it was a know fanct (sic) that right wings in the US are more likely to be racist..."
> 
> 
> Nothing in your post is correct.
> 
> Don't worry.....I can educate you.
> 
> 
> Did you know any of this?
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memorize it, so you appear less a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you the conservative Republican that voted for a racist wanna teach me about me (a minority) which part is anti me ? Lol
> 
> Sweet heart most anti muslims, latinos, immigrants, blacks here in this very forum are proud racist conservatives....and as I said most of us minorities we vote minorities vote against the GOP for being a racist and anti minorities party more than anything eelse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't deny any of this?????
> 
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you denying that you are a moron?????
Click to expand...

Sweetie .....I told you as far as i remember and i'm a 41 years old human being, traveled constantly the world who happens to speak 4 languages fluently and have friends/family members all over the US and the world. That what's so apparent currently and since I was aware of politics and fabrics of America, right wingers, concersrvatives, southerners, people in small towns, republicans are more likely to be racists, bigots and that stems from ignorance, low education, and fear of the unknown because they don't have to much diversity in their communities.....it is the same thing all across the world...But the alt right in the US are taking a bit too far this time in history.

I don't expect you to understand this, because i'm a minority that happened to be Muslim and you are not LOOK at Trump Rallies/ voters/ cabinet/ etc....hardly any minorities....and those that are minorities they are in it for their own agenda.

You voted for a racist **** and a racist party just admit it like most of the so called conservatives in this platform.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Issa said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to imagine how you can put together syncretic notes.....things having nothing to do with each other....and imagine (I almost said 'think') it worth posting.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a minority and before I moved to the US, me and most of the countries I traveled to ....it was a know fanct that right wings in the US are more likely to be racist.....fast forward after living here for 20 years.....its laughable to discuss which partt is more racist....one should look at the polls, most minorities vote overwhelmingly against the GOP.
> 
> What puzzles in all of this, those who are usually racist are more likely conservative Christians....how the heck can one follow jesus teachings and be racist and less compassionate ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "....it was a know fanct (sic) that right wings in the US are more likely to be racist..."
> 
> 
> Nothing in your post is correct.
> 
> Don't worry.....I can educate you.
> 
> 
> Did you know any of this?
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memorize it, so you appear less a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you the conservative Republican that voted for a racist wanna teach me about me (a minority) which part is anti me ? Lol
> 
> Sweet heart most anti muslims, latinos, immigrants, blacks here in this very forum are proud racist conservatives....and as I said most of us minorities we vote minorities vote against the GOP for being a racist and anti minorities party more than anything eelse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't deny any of this?????
> 
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you denying that you are a moron?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweetie .....I told you as far as i remember and i'm a 41 years old human being, traveled constantly the world who happens to speak 4 languages fluently and have friends/family members all over the US and the world. That what's so apparent currently and since I was aware of politics and fabrics of America, right wingers, concersrvatives, southerners, people in small towns, republicans are more likely to be racists, bigots and that stems from ignorance, low education, and fear of the unknown because they don't have to much diversity in their communities.....it is the same thing all across the world...But the alt right in the US are taking a bit too far this time in history.
> 
> I don't expect you to understand this, because i'm a minority that happened to be Muslim and you are not LOOK at Trump Rallies/ voters/ cabinet/ etc....hardly any minorities....and those that are minorities they are in it for their own agenda.
> 
> You voted for a racist **** and a racist party just admit it like most of the so called conservatives in this platform.
Click to expand...




What you have proven is that you are a fool.


Bet you get tired of folks telling you that, huh?


----------



## Issa

PoliticalChic said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a minority and before I moved to the US, me and most of the countries I traveled to ....it was a know fanct that right wings in the US are more likely to be racist.....fast forward after living here for 20 years.....its laughable to discuss which partt is more racist....one should look at the polls, most minorities vote overwhelmingly against the GOP.
> 
> What puzzles in all of this, those who are usually racist are more likely conservative Christians....how the heck can one follow jesus teachings and be racist and less compassionate ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "....it was a know fanct (sic) that right wings in the US are more likely to be racist..."
> 
> 
> Nothing in your post is correct.
> 
> Don't worry.....I can educate you.
> 
> 
> Did you know any of this?
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memorize it, so you appear less a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you the conservative Republican that voted for a racist wanna teach me about me (a minority) which part is anti me ? Lol
> 
> Sweet heart most anti muslims, latinos, immigrants, blacks here in this very forum are proud racist conservatives....and as I said most of us minorities we vote minorities vote against the GOP for being a racist and anti minorities party more than anything eelse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't deny any of this?????
> 
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you denying that you are a moron?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweetie .....I told you as far as i remember and i'm a 41 years old human being, traveled constantly the world who happens to speak 4 languages fluently and have friends/family members all over the US and the world. That what's so apparent currently and since I was aware of politics and fabrics of America, right wingers, concersrvatives, southerners, people in small towns, republicans are more likely to be racists, bigots and that stems from ignorance, low education, and fear of the unknown because they don't have to much diversity in their communities.....it is the same thing all across the world...But the alt right in the US are taking a bit too far this time in history.
> 
> I don't expect you to understand this, because i'm a minority that happened to be Muslim and you are not LOOK at Trump Rallies/ voters/ cabinet/ etc....hardly any minorities....and those that are minorities they are in it for their own agenda.
> 
> You voted for a racist **** and a racist party just admit it like most of the so called conservatives in this platform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you have proven is that you are a fool.
> 
> 
> Bet you get tired of folks telling you that, huh?
Click to expand...

Trump ran on a racist fear mongering campaign and a history of misconduct, fraud, lies, discrimination, bullying, sexual hareassements, adultery. Narcissism and you back him up it makes you just like him....how am I a fool then ?


----------



## Kondor3

PoliticalChic said:


> ....Looks like I just hit one out of the park.....take a seat.


You'd like to think so, anyway.


----------



## Kondor3

Billy_Kinetta said:


> ...Hysterically funny.  Please explain how legislation to which they were completely opposed and that was voted into law by a Republican-led drive and a majority of Republican votes could be a catalyst driving the Democrats into the arms of the Republican Party. The fiction is not logical.


How? The Democratic Party left them, not the other way around; so they walked to the only other game in town.

The voting maps supplied earlier ( 50 years worth ) tell us all we need to know about Republicans and Southern Voting Strategy.

All protestations to the contrary notwithstanding.

There is no appeal from Hard Data.

< mic drop >


----------



## Kondor3

Coyote said:


> ...They saw an opening to take political advantage and were willing to incorperate the coservative southern racists in order to get southetn support.


Jackpot...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Kondor3 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Hysterically funny.  Please explain how legislation to which they were completely opposed and that was voted into law by a Republican-led drive and a majority of Republican votes could be a catalyst driving the Democrats into the arms of the Republican Party. The fiction is not logical.
> 
> 
> 
> How? The Democratic Party left them, not the other way around; so they walked to the only other game in town.
> 
> The voting maps supplied earlier ( 50 years worth ) tell us all we need to know about Republicans and Southern Voting Strategy.
> 
> All protestations to the contrary notwithstanding.
> 
> There is no appeal from Hard Data.
> 
> < mic drop >
Click to expand...


The only Hard Data you may have is a porno spoof of Next Generation Star Trek.


----------



## DOTR

PoliticalChic said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your linking of confederate flags and the kkk, is you being a bigot.
> 
> It is not credible that you missed the last 150 years, where the Confederate Flag, lost it's role as a symbol of secession and became a symbol of regional pride.
> 
> 
> So, you are thus, lying, in order to rationalize your bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna ask you to modify that post in this way...
> 
> While born and bred Southerners see the statues and the flag as their history and heritage....not an endorsement of slavery or racism, the Democrat Party- believing that every Southerner is as racist as the  party is.....have played the flag as a call to racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bill Clinton, life-long Democrat and life-long racist,* used the flag in that way:
> 
> Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992 Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
> 
> 
> View attachment 214924
Click to expand...


  Grant, Sherman, Lincoln would have been ashamed of today's liberals.


----------



## DOTR

PoliticalChic said:


> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.



  Democrats always need a conspiracy when they get their asses kicked.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

DOTR said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your linking of confederate flags and the kkk, is you being a bigot.
> 
> It is not credible that you missed the last 150 years, where the Confederate Flag, lost it's role as a symbol of secession and became a symbol of regional pride.
> 
> 
> So, you are thus, lying, in order to rationalize your bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna ask you to modify that post in this way...
> 
> While born and bred Southerners see the statues and the flag as their history and heritage....not an endorsement of slavery or racism, the Democrat Party- believing that every Southerner is as racist as the  party is.....have played the flag as a call to racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bill Clinton, life-long Democrat and life-long racist,* used the flag in that way:
> 
> Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992 Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
> 
> 
> View attachment 214924
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grant, Sherman, Lincoln would have been ashamed of today's liberals.
Click to expand...


Ashamed?

They'd have had them shot.


----------



## DOTR

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Ashamed?
> 
> They'd have had them shot.



  Yes indeed. Not a bad idea come to think of it.


----------



## DOTR

There is no part of American history liberals are part of. They derive from the Marxist movements of the third world.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

DOTR said:


> There is no part of American history liberals are part of. They derive from the Marxist movements of the third world.



Partially true.  The Founders were proponents what is today called Classical Liberalism.

Modern Liberalism nee Progressivism is a bastard hybrid of European Socialism and Stalinist Communism.


----------



## Coyote

SOOOOO

Why did all the southern Dems become southern Repubs?


----------



## Kondor3

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Hysterically funny.  Please explain how legislation to which they were completely opposed and that was voted into law by a Republican-led drive and a majority of Republican votes could be a catalyst driving the Democrats into the arms of the Republican Party. The fiction is not logical.
> 
> 
> 
> How? The Democratic Party left them, not the other way around; so they walked to the only other game in town.
> 
> The voting maps supplied earlier ( 50 years worth ) tell us all we need to know about Republicans and Southern Voting Strategy.
> 
> All protestations to the contrary notwithstanding.
> 
> There is no appeal from Hard Data.
> 
> < mic drop >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only Hard Data you may have is a porno spoof of Next Generation Star Trek.
Click to expand...

Rubbish... 50 years of voting maps and the trends evident over that time window say differently.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Kondor3 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Hysterically funny.  Please explain how legislation to which they were completely opposed and that was voted into law by a Republican-led drive and a majority of Republican votes could be a catalyst driving the Democrats into the arms of the Republican Party. The fiction is not logical.
> 
> 
> 
> How? The Democratic Party left them, not the other way around; so they walked to the only other game in town.
> 
> The voting maps supplied earlier ( 50 years worth ) tell us all we need to know about Republicans and Southern Voting Strategy.
> 
> All protestations to the contrary notwithstanding.
> 
> There is no appeal from Hard Data.
> 
> < mic drop >
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only Hard Data you may have is a porno spoof of Next Generation Star Trek.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rubbish... 50 years of voting maps and the trends evident over that time window say differently.
Click to expand...


----------



## Asclepias

Coyote said:


> SOOOOO
> 
> Why did all the southern Dems become southern Repubs?


According to 2 RNC chairman it was due to the Southern Strategy.


----------



## Muhammed

sealybobo said:


> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist


Look at the facts. Democrats were pro-slavery. And the reason the Republican party was founded was to  abolish slavery and later give blacks the right to vote. 

You are full of shit. The Republican Party was formed as the abolitionist, pro-equal rights party.  There was no day back in the sixties when Democrats and Republicans just decided to switch sides.

The only Republicans you'll see at a KKK rally are the ones who are just as stupid and ignorant of history as you, fuckin' jackass.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Issa said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Issa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> "....it was a know fanct (sic) that right wings in the US are more likely to be racist..."
> 
> 
> Nothing in your post is correct.
> 
> Don't worry.....I can educate you.
> 
> 
> Did you know any of this?
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memorize it, so you appear less a fool.
> 
> 
> 
> So you the conservative Republican that voted for a racist wanna teach me about me (a minority) which part is anti me ? Lol
> 
> Sweet heart most anti muslims, latinos, immigrants, blacks here in this very forum are proud racist conservatives....and as I said most of us minorities we vote minorities vote against the GOP for being a racist and anti minorities party more than anything eelse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't deny any of this?????
> 
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you denying that you are a moron?????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweetie .....I told you as far as i remember and i'm a 41 years old human being, traveled constantly the world who happens to speak 4 languages fluently and have friends/family members all over the US and the world. That what's so apparent currently and since I was aware of politics and fabrics of America, right wingers, concersrvatives, southerners, people in small towns, republicans are more likely to be racists, bigots and that stems from ignorance, low education, and fear of the unknown because they don't have to much diversity in their communities.....it is the same thing all across the world...But the alt right in the US are taking a bit too far this time in history.
> 
> I don't expect you to understand this, because i'm a minority that happened to be Muslim and you are not LOOK at Trump Rallies/ voters/ cabinet/ etc....hardly any minorities....and those that are minorities they are in it for their own agenda.
> 
> You voted for a racist **** and a racist party just admit it like most of the so called conservatives in this platform.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you have proven is that you are a fool.
> 
> 
> Bet you get tired of folks telling you that, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump ran on a racist fear mongering campaign and a history of misconduct, fraud, lies, discrimination, bullying, sexual hareassements, adultery. Narcissism and you back him up it makes you just like him....how am I a fool then ?
Click to expand...



No he didn't.


Did I mention that you're a fool?


Did lots of others beat me to it?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Kondor3 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Looks like I just hit one out of the park.....take a seat.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd like to think so, anyway.
Click to expand...



See....now I have to punish you again.


Patriotism more than racism caused the shift to the Republicans....

Democrats have been lovers of communists since FDR....



Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state- Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                              "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203



The most important points: all the segregationists in the Senate were Democrats, and remained same for the rest of their lives…except for one. *And they were not conservative.....they were Liberal, communist supporting, Democrats.*


Strom Thurmond became a Republican, albeit 16 years later. Lets see how many of the 12 in the Senate were conservative.
Senator Harry Byrd, staunch opponent of anti-communist McCarthy
Senator Robert Byrd, proabortion, opposed Gulf Wars, supported ERA, high grades from NARAL and ACLU
Senator Allen Ellender, McCarthy opponent, pacifist
Senator Sam Ervin, McCarthy opponent, anti-Vietnam War, Nixon antagonist
Senator Albert Gore, Sr., McCarthy opponent, anti-Vietnam War
Senator James Eastland, strong anti-communist
Senator Wm. Fulbright, McCarthy opponent, anti-Vietnam War, big UN  supporter
Senator Walter F. George, supported TVA, and Great Society programs
Senator Ernest Hollings, initiated federal food stamp program, …but supported Clarence Thomas’ nomination
Senator Russell Long, led the campaign for Great Society programs
Senator Richard Russell, McCarthy opponent, anti-Vietnam War, supported FDR’s New Deal
Senator John Stennis, McCarthy opponent, opposed Robert Bork’s nomination
(Covered in "Mugged," by Coulter.


*Notice how segregationist positions went hand-in-hand with opposition to McCarthy?*


----------



## PoliticalChic

DOTR said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your linking of confederate flags and the kkk, is you being a bigot.
> 
> It is not credible that you missed the last 150 years, where the Confederate Flag, lost it's role as a symbol of secession and became a symbol of regional pride.
> 
> 
> So, you are thus, lying, in order to rationalize your bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna ask you to modify that post in this way...
> 
> While born and bred Southerners see the statues and the flag as their history and heritage....not an endorsement of slavery or racism, the Democrat Party- believing that every Southerner is as racist as the  party is.....have played the flag as a call to racism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bill Clinton, life-long Democrat and life-long racist,* used the flag in that way:
> 
> Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992 Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
> 
> 
> View attachment 214924
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grant, Sherman, Lincoln would have been ashamed of today's liberals.
Click to expand...




BUT....the Democrat candidate against Lincoln, would have been proud of 'em....


Northern Democrat Stephen Douglas made his feelings clear: “Now, I do not believe that the Almighty ever intended the negro to be the equal of the white man. …. He belongs to an inferior race, and must always occupy an inferior position. 

I believe this government was made on the white basis. I believe it was made by white men for the benefit of white men and their posterity for ever; and I am in favor of confining citizenship to white men, ….”

*In the First Debate with Lincoln*

In the First Debate with Lincoln by Stephen Arnold Douglas. America: II. (1818-1865). Vol. IX. Bryan, William Jennings, ed. 1906. The World's Famous Orations


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Asclepias said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> SOOOOO
> 
> Why did all the southern Dems become southern Repubs?
> 
> 
> 
> According to 2 RNC chairman it was due to the Southern Strategy.
Click to expand...


Which?


----------



## Kondor3

PoliticalChic said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Looks like I just hit one out of the park.....take a seat.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd like to think so, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See....now I have to punish you again.
> 
> 
> Patriotism more than racism caused the shift to the Republicans....
> 
> Democrats have been lovers of communists since FDR....
> 
> 
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state- Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                              "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> The most important points: all the segregationists in the Senate were Democrats, and remained same for the rest of their lives…except for one. *And they were not conservative.....they were Liberal, communist supporting, Democrats.*
> 
> 
> Strom Thurmond became a Republican, albeit 16 years later. Lets see how many of the 12 in the Senate were conservative.
> Senator Harry Byrd, staunch opponent of anti-communist McCarthy
> Senator Robert Byrd, proabortion, opposed Gulf Wars, supported ERA, high grades from NARAL and ACLU
> Senator Allen Ellender, McCarthy opponent, pacifist
> Senator Sam Ervin, McCarthy opponent, anti-Vietnam War, Nixon antagonist
> Senator Albert Gore, Sr., McCarthy opponent, anti-Vietnam War
> Senator James Eastland, strong anti-communist
> Senator Wm. Fulbright, McCarthy opponent, anti-Vietnam War, big UN  supporter
> Senator Walter F. George, supported TVA, and Great Society programs
> Senator Ernest Hollings, initiated federal food stamp program, …but supported Clarence Thomas’ nomination
> Senator Russell Long, led the campaign for Great Society programs
> Senator Richard Russell, McCarthy opponent, anti-Vietnam War, supported FDR’s New Deal
> Senator John Stennis, McCarthy opponent, opposed Robert Bork’s nomination
> (Covered in "Mugged," by Coulter.
> 
> 
> *Notice how segregationist positions went hand-in-hand with opposition to McCarthy?*
Click to expand...

Rubbish... 50 years of popular voting maps and related trends and timing (relative to the passage of the Civil Rights Act) demonstrate conclusively that DixieCrats shifted allegiance to the Republican Party primarily out of racial motivations... all your sophomoric spin-doctoring to the contrary notwithstanding.


----------



## Kondor3

Face it, Pubs...

The Old South started voting your way after the passage of the Civil Rights Act of 1964... due to DixieCrats jumping across the aisle.

You now hold the loyalty of the few former DixieCrats still on their feet, plus their children and grandchildren...

That, in turns, draws the Rednecks from other parts of the country, giving them a political "home" where they can go all soft-and-fuzzy...

Rednecks, in turn, tend to attract true racists from amongst their own fringe and even further to the right...

That, in turn, gives us Charlottesville and such...

Q.E.D.

You have a couple of unattractive fringe-zones to the far right of your spectrum...

Then again, there are some damned-unattractive fringe-zones to the far left of the Democratic Party...

Unfortunately, some of that leftist fringe on the (D) side of the aisle is sucking up most of the oxygen on the Democratic side.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Kondor3 said:


> Face it, Pubs...
> 
> The Old South started voting your way after the passage of the Civil Rights Act of 1964... due to DixieCrats jumping across the aisle.
> 
> You now hold the loyalty of the few former DixieCrats still on their feet, plus their children and grandchildren...
> 
> That, in turns, draws the Rednecks from other parts of the country, giving them a political "home" where they can go all soft-and-fuzzy...




They remained racist Democrats.


Kondor3 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....Looks like I just hit one out of the park.....take a seat.
> 
> 
> 
> You'd like to think so, anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See....now I have to punish you again.
> 
> 
> Patriotism more than racism caused the shift to the Republicans....
> 
> Democrats have been lovers of communists since FDR....
> 
> 
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state- Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                              "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> The most important points: all the segregationists in the Senate were Democrats, and remained same for the rest of their lives…except for one. *And they were not conservative.....they were Liberal, communist supporting, Democrats.*
> 
> 
> Strom Thurmond became a Republican, albeit 16 years later. Lets see how many of the 12 in the Senate were conservative.
> Senator Harry Byrd, staunch opponent of anti-communist McCarthy
> Senator Robert Byrd, proabortion, opposed Gulf Wars, supported ERA, high grades from NARAL and ACLU
> Senator Allen Ellender, McCarthy opponent, pacifist
> Senator Sam Ervin, McCarthy opponent, anti-Vietnam War, Nixon antagonist
> Senator Albert Gore, Sr., McCarthy opponent, anti-Vietnam War
> Senator James Eastland, strong anti-communist
> Senator Wm. Fulbright, McCarthy opponent, anti-Vietnam War, big UN  supporter
> Senator Walter F. George, supported TVA, and Great Society programs
> Senator Ernest Hollings, initiated federal food stamp program, …but supported Clarence Thomas’ nomination
> Senator Russell Long, led the campaign for Great Society programs
> Senator Richard Russell, McCarthy opponent, anti-Vietnam War, supported FDR’s New Deal
> Senator John Stennis, McCarthy opponent, opposed Robert Bork’s nomination
> (Covered in "Mugged," by Coulter.
> 
> 
> *Notice how segregationist positions went hand-in-hand with opposition to McCarthy?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rubbish... 50 years of popular voting maps and related trends and timing (relative to the passage of the Civil Rights Act) demonstrate conclusively that DixieCrats shifted allegiance to the Republican Party primarily out of racial motivations... all your sophomoric spin-doctoring to the contrary notwithstanding.
Click to expand...




You couldn't be more wrong.
You could try to be, but you wouldn't be successful.


Facts are that the Republicans were clearly the anti-racist party, and this appealed to righteous Southerners.


See if you can deny this:
7. *Let’s blow the Democrat lie about a ‘Southern Strategy to get the racist vote’ out of the water.*


Time to see just how 'racist' Nixon and the GOP were during that 'Southern Strategy' farrago.


“Tom Wicker, the progressive columnist for the _New York _Times, gave his appraisal of *Nixon’s desegregation efforts. “There’s no doubt about it—the Nixon administration accomplished more in 1970 to desegregate Southern school systems than had been done in the 16 previous years or probably since. *There’s no doubt either that it was Richard Nixon personally who conceived, orchestrated and led the administration’s* desegregation effort .* . . .That effort resulted in probably the outstanding domestic achievement of his administration.”




The Nixon Administration went even further, *putting into effect the nation’s first affirmative action program. Dubbed the Philadelphia Plan, *it imposed racial goals and timetables on the building trade unions first in Philadelphia and then throughout the country. Basically, Nixon moved to kick in the closed union door and to *force racist Democratic unions to admit blacks*. 



The progressive legal scholar Neal Devins admits that *Nixon’s Philadelphia Plan is “the genesis of affirmative action in government contracting and arguably all federal affirmative action programs.” *The Switch That Never Happened: How the South Really Went GOP - American Greatness



Soooo.....you claim racists voted for those proposals????????

Kind of makes is laughable to try to paint the Republicans as racist, huh?

One must be quite a moron to believe that propaganda.

Raise your paw.


----------



## deanrd

PoliticalChic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to imagine how you can put together syncretic notes.....things having nothing to do with each other....and imagine (I almost said 'think') it worth posting.
Click to expand...

The person who wrote that was totally right on. The question is how could you not know that? You can’t convince black people who liveed through this that it never happened. 

It’s like telling Jews that the Holocaust never happened. 

Oh wait are you one of those who believe the Holocaust never happened?


----------



## PoliticalChic

deanrd said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to imagine how you can put together syncretic notes.....things having nothing to do with each other....and imagine (I almost said 'think') it worth posting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The person who wrote that was totally right on. The question is how could you not know that? You can’t convince black people who liveed through this that it never happened.
> 
> It’s like telling Jews that the Holocaust never happened.
> 
> Oh wait are you one of those who believe the Holocaust never happened?
Click to expand...




You couldn't be more wrong.
You could try to be, but you wouldn't be successful.


Facts are that the Republicans were clearly the anti-racist party, and this appealed to righteous Southerners.


See if you can deny this:
7. *Let’s blow the Democrat lie about a ‘Southern Strategy to get the racist vote’ out of the water.*


Time to see just how 'racist' Nixon and the GOP were during that 'Southern Strategy' farrago.


“Tom Wicker, the progressive columnist for the _New York _Times, gave his appraisal of *Nixon’s desegregation efforts. “There’s no doubt about it—the Nixon administration accomplished more in 1970 to desegregate Southern school systems than had been done in the 16 previous years or probably since. *There’s no doubt either that it was Richard Nixon personally who conceived, orchestrated and led the administration’s*desegregation effort .* . . .That effort resulted in probably the outstanding domestic achievement of his administration.”




The Nixon Administration went even further, *putting into effect the nation’s first affirmative action program. Dubbed the Philadelphia Plan,*it imposed racial goals and timetables on the building trade unions first in Philadelphia and then throughout the country. Basically, Nixon moved to kick in the closed union door and to *force racist Democratic unions to admit blacks*. 



The progressive legal scholar Neal Devins admits that *Nixon’s Philadelphia Plan is “the genesis of affirmative action in government contracting and arguably all federal affirmative action programs.” *The Switch That Never Happened: How the South Really Went GOP - American Greatness



Soooo.....you claim racists voted for those proposals????????

Kind of makes is laughable to try to paint the Republicans as racist, huh?

One must be quite a moron to believe that propaganda.

Raise your paw.


----------



## Asclepias

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> SOOOOO
> 
> Why did all the southern Dems become southern Repubs?
> 
> 
> 
> According to 2 RNC chairman it was due to the Southern Strategy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which?
Click to expand...

 Ken Mehlman  and Michael Steele.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Asclepias said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> SOOOOO
> 
> Why did all the southern Dems become southern Repubs?
> 
> 
> 
> According to 2 RNC chairman it was due to the Southern Strategy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ken Mehlman  and Michael Steele.
Click to expand...


Opinion, on both their parts, one to support an attempt at political apology.

I found both to be establishment Halfacrats.  That's my opinion.

So, two opinionated individuals.  Anything else?


----------



## Asclepias

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> SOOOOO
> 
> Why did all the southern Dems become southern Repubs?
> 
> 
> 
> According to 2 RNC chairman it was due to the Southern Strategy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ken Mehlman  and Michael Steele.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Opinion, on both their parts, one to support an attempt at political apology.
> 
> I found both to be establishment Halfacrats.  That's my opinion.
> 
> So, two opinionated individuals.  Anything else?
Click to expand...

You sound like you are making excuses. They were both RNC *chairmen* and they were speaking for the GOP in their official capacity. It wasnt an opinion it was a fact.  It would be kinda different if they were some nobodies with no status. You can scream lalalalala and bury your head in the sand as much as you want to but you cant explain this away.  Note the bolded words in red. Read em and weep.

USATODAY.com - GOP: 'We were wrong' to play racial politics

"Some Republicans gave up on winning the African-American vote, looking the other way or trying to benefit politically from racial polarization," Mehlman said at the annual convention of the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People. "*I am here today as the Republican chairman to tell you we were wrong."*

Mehlman's apology to the NAACP at the group's convention in Milwaukee marked the first time a top Republican Party leader has denounced the so-called Southern Strategy employed by Richard Nixon and other Republicans to peel away white voters in what was then the heavily Democratic South. Beginning in the mid-1960s,


RNC Chair Michael Steele Confesses to Race-Based Southern Strategy

*“For the last 40-plus years we had a ‘Southern Strategy’ that alienated many minority voters by focusing on the white male vote in the South*."


----------



## PoliticalChic

Asclepias said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> SOOOOO
> 
> Why did all the southern Dems become southern Repubs?
> 
> 
> 
> According to 2 RNC chairman it was due to the Southern Strategy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ken Mehlman  and Michael Steele.
Click to expand...




Clearly, anyone who claims such is wrong.


Or....how would you explain this:

Facts are that the Republicans were clearly the anti-racist party, and this appealed to righteous Southerners.


See if you can deny this:
7. *Let’s blow the Democrat lie about a ‘Southern Strategy to get the racist vote’ out of the water.*


Time to see just how 'racist' Nixon and the GOP were during that 'Southern Strategy' farrago.


“Tom Wicker, the progressive columnist for the _New York _Times, gave his appraisal of *Nixon’s desegregation efforts. “There’s no doubt about it—the Nixon administration accomplished more in 1970 to desegregate Southern school systems than had been done in the 16 previous years or probably since. *There’s no doubt either that it was Richard Nixon personally who conceived, orchestrated and led the administration’s*desegregation effort .* . . .That effort resulted in probably the outstanding domestic achievement of his administration.”




The Nixon Administration went even further, *putting into effect the nation’s first affirmative action program. Dubbed the Philadelphia Plan,*it imposed racial goals and timetables on the building trade unions first in Philadelphia and then throughout the country. Basically, Nixon moved to kick in the closed union door and to *force racist Democratic unions to admit blacks*. 



The progressive legal scholar Neal Devins admits that *Nixon’s Philadelphia Plan is “the genesis of affirmative action in government contracting and arguably all federal affirmative action programs.” *The Switch That Never Happened: How the South Really Went GOP - American Greatness



Soooo.....you claim racists voted for those proposals????????

Kind of makes is laughable to try to paint the Republicans as racist, huh?

One must be quite a moron to believe that propaganda.


----------



## Kondor3

"_The first step on the road to recovery is to admit that you have a problem_."

Republicans...

You have a 'racism' problem with the Old South contingent of your voting base, and those who view them as a philosophical mothership.

But, like the worst of the Democrats, you're incapable of perceiving and admitting your own shortcomings.

Perhaps one day in the distant future, when you stop deluding yourselves and spin-doctoring, you'll get it straightened out.

Until then, the Democrats will keep the Blacks and Hispanics in their back pocket; Voter Exploitation On Demand.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Kondor3 said:


> "_The first step on the road to recovery is to admit that you have a problem_."
> 
> Republicans...
> 
> You have a 'racism' problem with the Old South contingent of your voting base, and those who view them as a philosophical mothership.
> 
> But, like the worst of the Democrats, you're incapable of perceiving and admitting your own shortcomings.
> 
> Perhaps one day in the distant future, when you stop deluding yourselves and spin-doctoring, you'll get it straightened out.
> 
> Until then, the Democrats will keep the Blacks and Hispanics in their back pocket; Voter Exploitation On Demand.




Nay, nay....your first step is learning to read.


These are the anti-racism policies of the Nixon campaign...


How would you explain this:

Facts are that the Republicans were clearly the anti-racist party, and this appealed to righteous Southerners.


See if you can deny this:
7. *Let’s blow the Democrat lie about a ‘Southern Strategy to get the racist vote’ out of the water.*


Time to see just how 'racist' Nixon and the GOP were during that 'Southern Strategy' farrago.


“Tom Wicker, the progressive columnist for the _New York _Times, gave his appraisal of *Nixon’s desegregation efforts. “There’s no doubt about it—the Nixon administration accomplished more in 1970 to desegregate Southern school systems than had been done in the 16 previous years or probably since. *There’s no doubt either that it was Richard Nixon personally who conceived, orchestrated and led the administration’s*desegregation effort .* . . .That effort resulted in probably the outstanding domestic achievement of his administration.”




The Nixon Administration went even further, *putting into effect the nation’s first affirmative action program. Dubbed the Philadelphia Plan,*it imposed racial goals and timetables on the building trade unions first in Philadelphia and then throughout the country. Basically, Nixon moved to kick in the closed union door and to *force racist Democratic unions to admit blacks*. 



The progressive legal scholar Neal Devins admits that *Nixon’s Philadelphia Plan is “the genesis of affirmative action in government contracting and arguably all federal affirmative action programs.” *The Switch That Never Happened: How the South Really Went GOP - American Greatness



Soooo.....you claim racists voted for those proposals????????

Kind of makes is laughable to try to paint the Republicans as racist, huh?

One must be quite a moron to believe that propaganda.




This is where you now post "is not, issssssss  noooootttttttttttt!!!" and make this face:


----------



## Kondor3

PoliticalChic said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "_The first step on the road to recovery is to admit that you have a problem_."
> 
> Republicans...
> 
> You have a 'racism' problem with the Old South contingent of your voting base, and those who view them as a philosophical mothership.
> 
> But, like the worst of the Democrats, you're incapable of perceiving and admitting your own shortcomings.
> 
> Perhaps one day in the distant future, when you stop deluding yourselves and spin-doctoring, you'll get it straightened out.
> 
> Until then, the Democrats will keep the Blacks and Hispanics in their back pocket; Voter Exploitation On Demand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nay, nay....your first step is learning to read.
> 
> 
> These are the anti-racism policies of the Nixon campaign...
> 
> 
> How would you explain this:
> 
> Facts are that the Republicans were clearly the anti-racist party, and this appealed to righteous Southerners.
> 
> 
> See if you can deny this:
> 7. *Let’s blow the Democrat lie about a ‘Southern Strategy to get the racist vote’ out of the water.*
> 
> 
> Time to see just how 'racist' Nixon and the GOP were during that 'Southern Strategy' farrago.
> 
> 
> “Tom Wicker, the progressive columnist for the _New York _Times, gave his appraisal of *Nixon’s desegregation efforts. “There’s no doubt about it—the Nixon administration accomplished more in 1970 to desegregate Southern school systems than had been done in the 16 previous years or probably since. *There’s no doubt either that it was Richard Nixon personally who conceived, orchestrated and led the administration’s*desegregation effort .* . . .That effort resulted in probably the outstanding domestic achievement of his administration.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nixon Administration went even further, *putting into effect the nation’s first affirmative action program. Dubbed the Philadelphia Plan,*it imposed racial goals and timetables on the building trade unions first in Philadelphia and then throughout the country. Basically, Nixon moved to kick in the closed union door and to *force racist Democratic unions to admit blacks*.
> 
> 
> 
> The progressive legal scholar Neal Devins admits that *Nixon’s Philadelphia Plan is “the genesis of affirmative action in government contracting and arguably all federal affirmative action programs.” *The Switch That Never Happened: How the South Really Went GOP - American Greatness
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....you claim racists voted for those proposals????????
> 
> Kind of makes is laughable to try to paint the Republicans as racist, huh?
> 
> One must be quite a moron to believe that propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where you now post "is not, issssssss  noooootttttttttttt!!!" and make this face:
Click to expand...


If you had a valid point I would happily concede it.

Trouble is, you do not.

You continually belch-up op-ed pieces that support your perspective that the Old South shifted to the GOP for reasons other than racism.

Trouble is, one need look no further than the electoral maps of the US to discern the truth...

A hundred years or more of the Deep South voting Democrat before the passage of the 1964 Civil Rights Act...

Followed immediately in 1964 and 1968 by the Old South voting Republican...

Followed subsequently by the Old South voting Republican most of the time ever since, to the present day...

And, on the fringes...

When was the last time the KKK or neo-Nazis played bosom buddies with the Democrats?

1960.

When was the last time the KKK or neo-Nazis played bosom buddies with the Republicans?

2016.

"_Your Honor, the Prosecution rests_."

Mic drop.

---------------------------------------------

Just as the dumbass Democrats delude themselves and continue to blame everybody but themselves for their loss in 2016...

So, too, do the dumbass Republicans delude themselves that they (a) have a huge  mandate and (b) are not burdened by racists in their ranks.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Kondor3 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "_The first step on the road to recovery is to admit that you have a problem_."
> 
> Republicans...
> 
> You have a 'racism' problem with the Old South contingent of your voting base, and those who view them as a philosophical mothership.
> 
> But, like the worst of the Democrats, you're incapable of perceiving and admitting your own shortcomings.
> 
> Perhaps one day in the distant future, when you stop deluding yourselves and spin-doctoring, you'll get it straightened out.
> 
> Until then, the Democrats will keep the Blacks and Hispanics in their back pocket; Voter Exploitation On Demand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nay, nay....your first step is learning to read.
> 
> 
> These are the anti-racism policies of the Nixon campaign...
> 
> 
> How would you explain this:
> 
> Facts are that the Republicans were clearly the anti-racist party, and this appealed to righteous Southerners.
> 
> 
> See if you can deny this:
> 7. *Let’s blow the Democrat lie about a ‘Southern Strategy to get the racist vote’ out of the water.*
> 
> 
> Time to see just how 'racist' Nixon and the GOP were during that 'Southern Strategy' farrago.
> 
> 
> “Tom Wicker, the progressive columnist for the _New York _Times, gave his appraisal of *Nixon’s desegregation efforts. “There’s no doubt about it—the Nixon administration accomplished more in 1970 to desegregate Southern school systems than had been done in the 16 previous years or probably since. *There’s no doubt either that it was Richard Nixon personally who conceived, orchestrated and led the administration’s*desegregation effort .* . . .That effort resulted in probably the outstanding domestic achievement of his administration.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nixon Administration went even further, *putting into effect the nation’s first affirmative action program. Dubbed the Philadelphia Plan,*it imposed racial goals and timetables on the building trade unions first in Philadelphia and then throughout the country. Basically, Nixon moved to kick in the closed union door and to *force racist Democratic unions to admit blacks*.
> 
> 
> 
> The progressive legal scholar Neal Devins admits that *Nixon’s Philadelphia Plan is “the genesis of affirmative action in government contracting and arguably all federal affirmative action programs.” *The Switch That Never Happened: How the South Really Went GOP - American Greatness
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo.....you claim racists voted for those proposals????????
> 
> Kind of makes is laughable to try to paint the Republicans as racist, huh?
> 
> One must be quite a moron to believe that propaganda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is where you now post "is not, issssssss  noooootttttttttttt!!!" and make this face:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I you had a valid point I would happily concede it.
> 
> Trouble is, you do not.
> 
> You continually belch-up op-ed pieces that support your perspective that the Old South shifted to the GOP for reasons other than racism.
> 
> Trouble is, one need look no further than the electoral maps of the US to discern the truth...
> 
> A hundred years or more of the Deep South voting Democrat before the passage of the 1965 Civil Rights Act...
> 
> Followed immediately in 1964 and 1968 by the Old South voting Republican...
> 
> Followed subsequently by the Old South voting Republican most of the time ever since, to the present day...
> 
> And, on the fringes...
> 
> When was the last time the KKK or neo-Nazis played bosom buddies with the Democrats?
> 
> 1960.
> 
> When was the last time the KKK or neo-Nazis played bosom buddies with the Republicans?
> 
> 2016.
> 
> "Your Honor, the Prosecution rests."
> 
> Mic drop.
Click to expand...




I quoted the organ of the Democrat Party admitting how anti-racist the Nixon campaign was....and by ignoring same, you've undermined any cachet you might have ever had.


----------



## Kondor3

PoliticalChic said:


> ...I quoted the organ of the Democrat Party admitting how anti-racist the Nixon campaign was....and by ignoring same, you've undermined any cachet you might have ever had.


Again...

We're not talking about 'campaigns' and 'candidates' and 'party organs' during the transition years following the passage of the Civil Rights Act...

We're talking about rank-and-file DixieCrats abandoning the Democratic Party in 1964 and beyond, after the Democratic Party abandoned them.

The electoral maps in the century prior to 1964, and the electoral maps in the 50 years from 1964 and beyond, tell us all we need to know.

Those maps did not suddenly turn Red in 1964 because of 1950s McCarthyism scares or any other bull$hit reason...

Those maps suddenly turned red in 1964 because LBJ and the Democrats decided that enlisting the 'nigras' was more profitable than catering to DixieCrats.

In a very real sense...

The DixieCrats didn't leave the Democratic Party...

The Democratic Party left the DixieCrats...

It just took the Republicans a couple of election cycles before they were sure what they were dealing with, in regard to a shift of Old South party loyalties...

One of the GOP's "dirty little secrets" that they keep trying to paper-over...

Lord knows, the dumbass Democrats have their own fair share of "dirty little secrets" (like keeping Black Folk dependent on 'em)...

But this one... inheriting the DixieCrats... is all yours...

The "adult" thing to do would be to own-up to it and stop deluding yourselves and embarrassing yourselves, trying to paper it over with juicy rationalizations.

But, just like the juvenile Democrats, who delude themselves about November 8, 2016, and blame everybody but themselves for their humiliating loss...

So, too, do the childish Republicans petulantly insist on denying the glaringly obvious about inheriting DixieCrats, and continue to try to weasel out of it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Kondor3 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I quoted the organ of the Democrat Party admitting how anti-racist the Nixon campaign was....and by ignoring same, you've undermined any cachet you might have ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> Again...
> 
> We're not talking about 'campaigns' and 'candidates' and 'party organs' during the transition years following the passage of the Civil Rights Act...
> 
> We're talking about rank-and-file DixieCrats abandoning the Democratic Party in 1964 and beyond, after the Democratic Party abandoned them.
> 
> The electoral maps in the century prior to 1964, and the electoral maps in the 50 years from 1964 and beyond, tell us all we need to know.
> 
> Those maps did not suddenly turn Red in 1964 because of 1950s McCarthyism scares or any other bull$hit reason...
> 
> Those maps suddenly turned red in 1964 because LBJ and the Democrats decided that enlisting the 'nigras' was more profitable than catering to DixieCrats.
> 
> In a very real sense...
> 
> The DixieCrats didn't leave the Democratic Party...
> 
> The Democratic Party left the DixieCrats...
> 
> It just took the Republicans a couple of election cycles before they were sure what they were dealing with, in regard to a shift of Old South party loyalties...
> 
> One of the GOP's "dirty little secrets" that they keep trying to paper-over...
> 
> Lord knows, the dumbass Democrats have their own fair share of "dirty little secrets" (like keeping Black Folk dependent on 'em)...
> 
> But this one... inheriting the DixieCrats... is all yours...
> 
> The "adult" thing to do would be to own-up to it and stop deluding yourselves and embarrassing yourselves, trying to paper it over with juicy rationalizations.
> 
> But, just like the juvenile Democrats, who delude themselves about November 8, 2016, and blame everybody but themselves for their humiliating loss...
> 
> So, too, do the childish Republicans petulantly insist on denying the glaringly obvious about inheriting DixieCrats, and continue to try to weasel out of it.
Click to expand...




Stop lying.


----------



## Kondor3

PoliticalChic said:


> ...Stop lying.


Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Kondor3 said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Stop lying.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your feedback.
Click to expand...




You're clearly not about to let facts get in your way.


Please don't bother to respond.


----------



## regent

When discussing race in America it  would be much more accurate to use the terms liberal and conservative instead of Republican and Democratic.  Using the names of political parties to label a policy, can be an attempt to confuse.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> When discussing race in America it  would be much more accurate to use the terms liberal and conservative instead of Republican and Democratic.  Using the names of political parties to label a policy, can be an attempt to confuse.




Au contraire.

Since the 7th President, the Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.

Prevaricators, like you, have worked assiduously to cloud the issue by changing the language from the most correct Democrat (slavers) to conservative.


Of course, the conservatives, classical liberals, who founded the nation did so based on
these two profound phrases:

_All men are created equal_

And

_Consent of the governed_



Conservatives, therefore, could never be slavers.




I'm more than certain that no one is surprised when you Leftists lie.


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> When discussing race in America it  would be much more accurate to use the terms liberal and conservative instead of Republican and Democratic.  Using the names of political parties to label a policy, can be an attempt to confuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire.
> 
> Since the 7th President, the Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> Prevaricators, like you, have worked assiduously to cloud the issue by changing the language from the most correct Democrat (slavers) to conservative.
> 
> 
> Of course, the conservatives, classical liberals, who founded the nation did so based on
> these two profound phrases:
> 
> _All men are created equal_
> 
> And
> 
> _Consent of the governed_
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives, therefore, could never be slavers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more than certain that no one is surprised when you Leftists lie.
Click to expand...

The man that wrote those words, "all men are created equal" owned slaves.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> When discussing race in America it  would be much more accurate to use the terms liberal and conservative instead of Republican and Democratic.  Using the names of political parties to label a policy, can be an attempt to confuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire.
> 
> Since the 7th President, the Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> Prevaricators, like you, have worked assiduously to cloud the issue by changing the language from the most correct Democrat (slavers) to conservative.
> 
> 
> Of course, the conservatives, classical liberals, who founded the nation did so based on
> these two profound phrases:
> 
> _All men are created equal_
> 
> And
> 
> _Consent of the governed_
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives, therefore, could never be slavers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more than certain that no one is surprised when you Leftists lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The man that wrote those words, "all men are created equal" owned slaves.
Click to expand...

Jefferson worked against slavery, and had his slaves freed.


Meanwhile....a century and a half later....
Franklin Delano Roosevelt named a KKKer as his first nominee to the Supreme Court....and is infamous for this statement: that *future immigration should be limited to those who had "blood of the right sort." 



Let's stick to the #1 truth: the Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.*


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> When discussing race in America it  would be much more accurate to use the terms liberal and conservative instead of Republican and Democratic.  Using the names of political parties to label a policy, can be an attempt to confuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire.
> 
> Since the 7th President, the Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> Prevaricators, like you, have worked assiduously to cloud the issue by changing the language from the most correct Democrat (slavers) to conservative.
> 
> 
> Of course, the conservatives, classical liberals, who founded the nation did so based on
> these two profound phrases:
> 
> _All men are created equal_
> 
> And
> 
> _Consent of the governed_
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives, therefore, could never be slavers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more than certain that no one is surprised when you Leftists lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The man that wrote those words, "all men are created equal" owned slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jefferson worked against slavery, and had his slaves freed.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile....a century and a half later....
> Franklin Delano Roosevelt named a KKKer as his first nominee to the Supreme Court....and is infamous for this statement: that *future immigration should be limited to those who had "blood of the right sort."
> 
> 
> 
> Let's stick to the #1 truth: the Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.*
Click to expand...

So who gets the Black vote, Republicans or Democrats?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> When discussing race in America it  would be much more accurate to use the terms liberal and conservative instead of Republican and Democratic.  Using the names of political parties to label a policy, can be an attempt to confuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire.
> 
> Since the 7th President, the Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> Prevaricators, like you, have worked assiduously to cloud the issue by changing the language from the most correct Democrat (slavers) to conservative.
> 
> 
> Of course, the conservatives, classical liberals, who founded the nation did so based on
> these two profound phrases:
> 
> _All men are created equal_
> 
> And
> 
> _Consent of the governed_
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives, therefore, could never be slavers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more than certain that no one is surprised when you Leftists lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The man that wrote those words, "all men are created equal" owned slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jefferson worked against slavery, and had his slaves freed.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile....a century and a half later....
> Franklin Delano Roosevelt named a KKKer as his first nominee to the Supreme Court....and is infamous for this statement: that *future immigration should be limited to those who had "blood of the right sort."
> 
> 
> 
> Let's stick to the #1 truth: the Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who gets the Black vote, Republicans or Democrats?
Click to expand...


This year?  Numbers are unclear, and fluctuating.  I believe the percentage leaning toward the Republicans is rising.  More blacks are speaking out against the Democratic Party.


----------



## idb

*GOP ignored black vote, chairman says*
*RNC head apologizes at NAACP meeting*
By John Rondy, Reuters  |  July 15, 2005

MILWAUKEE -- The head of the Republican National Committee issued a sweeping apology to the NAACP yesterday for a decades-old practice of writing off the black vote and using racial polarization to win elections.

RNC chairman Ken Mehlman said civil rights legislation pushed by President Lyndon Johnson, a Democrat, in the 1960s solidified black support for that party for decades and ''we Republicans did not effectively reach out."

''Some Republicans gave up on winning the African-American vote, looking the other way or trying to benefit politically from racial polarization," he added. ''I am here as Republican chairman to tell you we were wrong."

GOP ignored black vote, chairman says - The Boston Globe


----------



## idb

Skylar said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> In order to hide their racist background, the Democrats/Liberals have developed a story line that the party created to end slavery somehow decided to ‘flip’ and become an endorser of racism….and then engaged in a ‘Southern Strategy’ to win the racist vote in the South.
> 
> Bogus.
> 
> Time to blow up that lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.The facts are simple: The Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> To obfuscate this and fortify it, the Democrats have largely used lies and violence.
> 
> One truly sophomoric attempt has been the ‘flip flop’ pretense, that a century after the Civil War, still sulking because the Republicans pried their slaves away from them, they tried to claim that the party formed to fight the Democrats and slavery, suddenly became the racists.
> 
> The lie is easily defeated by asking any reliable Democrat voter what the chances are that they would suddenly become Trump supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Unable to comprehend that Southern Americans are not the racists that the Democrats are, they had to find some explanation for their ancient base, the South, turning to vote Republican. Sooo….they claimed that Nixon campaigned as a racist to gain the Deep South, to win over the Dixiecrats and segregationists to the Republican fold.
> 
> Of course, problem #1 is that the Democrats cannot provide a single example of an explicitly racist pitch in the campaign. There never was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. “*The two biggest issues in the 1968 campaign were the Vietnam War…and the anti-war movement*….
> 
> Nixon campaigned on *a strong anti-communist, law and order platform.* While embracing the welfare state-  Nixon was no conservative on domestic issues- he also railed against what he termed ‘the excesses of bleeding heart liberalism.’”                                                                                                                                "Death Of A Nation,” Dinesh D’Souza, p. 203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.”Liberal neurotic obsession with this apocryphal notion-  (that Southern Strategy) it’s been cited hundreds of times in the NYTimes- is supposed to explain why Democrats can’t get nice churchgoing, patriotic southerners to vote for the party of antiwar protesters, abortion, the ACLU and gay marriage.
> 
> They tell themselves it’s because they won’t stoop to pander to a bunch of racists. This slander should probably be the first clue as to why southerners don’t like them.
> 
> The central premise of this folklore is that anyone who votes Republican is a racist. Pretty sophisticated thinking.”
> Coulter, Mugged
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo....what happened to the Southern voter?
> 
> They behaved as good Americans, refused to support racist Democrats, and the racist voters aged out....and died.
> 
> Rectitude and Republicans won out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nixon's political strategist is a far better source on the Southern Strategy than D'Souza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From now on, the Republicans are never going to get more than 10 to 20 percent of the Negro vote and they don't need any more than that... but Republicans would be shortsighted if they weakened enforcement of the Voting Rights Act. The more Negroes who register as Democrats in the South, the sooner the Negrophobe whites will quit the Democrats and become Republicans. That's where the votes are. Without that prodding from the blacks, the whites will backslide into their old comfortable arrangement with the local Democrats.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/packages/html/books/phillips-southern.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With even Bush's campaign manager recognizing that it as republican party policy to exploit racial tensions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republican candidates often have prospered by ignoring black voters and* even by exploiting racial tensions *[...] by the '70s and into the '80s and '90s, the Democratic Party solidified its gains in the African-American community, and we Republicans did not effectively reach out. Some Republicans gave up on winning the African-American vote, looking the other way or trying to benefit politically from racial polarization. I am here today as the Republican chairman to tell you we were wrong.
> 
> RNC Chief to Say It Was 'Wrong' to Exploit Racial Conflict for Votes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which of course, you know. Which, of course, you've read. But really hope we haven't.
> 
> As always, your arguments rely on the ignorance of your audience.
Click to expand...

Her arguments also rely on the fatigue of her audience so that she gets the last word in.


----------



## Toro

Lee Atwater on Southerners

The whole focus group in the South is that blue collar voter. Now that's important when we talk about the race relations thing, because he's also the guy that's most threatened by the Blacks and he's also prone to be “a racist”.​
Until 1980, and a little bit until 76, the race issue was how you approach that man. Plus, the most conservative guy on fiscal matters always tends to have their vote, and the toughest son of a bitch in national defense and foreign policy are always going to have their vote.​
So what happened is Jimmy Carter in 76 was able... plus these people’s regional pride is always biggest in the lower intellects and lower income groups.​
Lee Atwater (1981): Interview with Alexander P. Lamis: Rough Transcript: Weekend Reading


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

There are as many opinions as there are grains of sand.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> When discussing race in America it  would be much more accurate to use the terms liberal and conservative instead of Republican and Democratic.  Using the names of political parties to label a policy, can be an attempt to confuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire.
> 
> Since the 7th President, the Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> Prevaricators, like you, have worked assiduously to cloud the issue by changing the language from the most correct Democrat (slavers) to conservative.
> 
> 
> Of course, the conservatives, classical liberals, who founded the nation did so based on
> these two profound phrases:
> 
> _All men are created equal_
> 
> And
> 
> _Consent of the governed_
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives, therefore, could never be slavers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more than certain that no one is surprised when you Leftists lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The man that wrote those words, "all men are created equal" owned slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jefferson worked against slavery, and had his slaves freed.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile....a century and a half later....
> Franklin Delano Roosevelt named a KKKer as his first nominee to the Supreme Court....and is infamous for this statement: that *future immigration should be limited to those who had "blood of the right sort."
> 
> 
> 
> Let's stick to the #1 truth: the Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who gets the Black vote, Republicans or Democrats?
Click to expand...




Which party is and has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship?


----------



## PoliticalChic

Toro said:


> Lee Atwater on Southerners
> 
> The whole focus group in the South is that blue collar voter. Now that's important when we talk about the race relations thing, because he's also the guy that's most threatened by the Blacks and he's also prone to be “a racist”.​
> Until 1980, and a little bit until 76, the race issue was how you approach that man. Plus, the most conservative guy on fiscal matters always tends to have their vote, and the toughest son of a bitch in national defense and foreign policy are always going to have their vote.​
> So what happened is Jimmy Carter in 76 was able... plus these people’s regional pride is always biggest in the lower intellects and lower income groups.​
> Lee Atwater (1981): Interview with Alexander P. Lamis: Rough Transcript: Weekend Reading






The lie spread by the Democrats, and any dupe you can quote, is that in the 60s, the Republicans suddenly became the racist party.

Here are *irrefutable facts*, proof that only dopes believe the lie:


These are the anti-racism policies of the Nixon campaign circa 1960...


How would you explain this:

Facts are that the Republicans were clearly the anti-racist party, and this appealed to righteous Southerners.


See if you can deny this:
*Let’s blow the Democrat lie about a ‘Southern Strategy to get the racist vote’ out of the water.*


Time to see just how 'racist' Nixon and the GOP were during that 'Southern Strategy' farrago.


“Tom Wicker, the progressive columnist for the _New York _Times, gave his appraisal of *Nixon’s desegregation efforts. “There’s no doubt about it—the Nixon administration accomplished more in 1970 to desegregate Southern school systems than had been done in the 16 previous years or probably since. *There’s no doubt either that it was Richard Nixon personally who conceived, orchestrated and led the administration’s*desegregation effort .* . . .That effort resulted in probably the outstanding domestic achievement of his administration.”




The Nixon Administration went even further, *putting into effect the nation’s first affirmative action program. Dubbed the Philadelphia Plan,*it imposed racial goals and timetables on the building trade unions first in Philadelphia and then throughout the country. Basically, Nixon moved to kick in the closed union door and to *force racist Democratic unions to admit blacks*. 



The progressive legal scholar Neal Devins admits that *Nixon’s Philadelphia Plan is “the genesis of affirmative action in government contracting and arguably all federal affirmative action programs.” *The Switch That Never Happened: How the South Really Went GOP - American Greatness





Soooo.....you claim racists voted for those proposals????????

Kind of makes is laughable to try to paint the Republicans as racist, huh?

One must be quite a moron to believe that propaganda.


Clearly I have proven that the the GOP is the anti-racist party...

...and most important.....I have shown that the only one you can believe is ......


...moi!


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> When discussing race in America it  would be much more accurate to use the terms liberal and conservative instead of Republican and Democratic.  Using the names of political parties to label a policy, can be an attempt to confuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire.
> 
> Since the 7th President, the Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> Prevaricators, like you, have worked assiduously to cloud the issue by changing the language from the most correct Democrat (slavers) to conservative.
> 
> 
> Of course, the conservatives, classical liberals, who founded the nation did so based on
> these two profound phrases:
> 
> _All men are created equal_
> 
> And
> 
> _Consent of the governed_
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives, therefore, could never be slavers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more than certain that no one is surprised when you Leftists lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The man that wrote those words, "all men are created equal" owned slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jefferson worked against slavery, and had his slaves freed.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile....a century and a half later....
> Franklin Delano Roosevelt named a KKKer as his first nominee to the Supreme Court....and is infamous for this statement: that *future immigration should be limited to those who had "blood of the right sort."
> 
> 
> 
> Let's stick to the #1 truth: the Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who gets the Black vote, Republicans or Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which party is and has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship?
Click to expand...

The conservatives, in history and in fact, most Americans are well aware of this so no need to go on these boards trying to convince readers otherwise. Incidentally. speaking of history,  how many slaves did Jefferson free when he passed away?


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire.
> 
> Since the 7th President, the Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> Prevaricators, like you, have worked assiduously to cloud the issue by changing the language from the most correct Democrat (slavers) to conservative.
> 
> 
> Of course, the conservatives, classical liberals, who founded the nation did so based on
> these two profound phrases:
> 
> _All men are created equal_
> 
> And
> 
> _Consent of the governed_
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives, therefore, could never be slavers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more than certain that no one is surprised when you Leftists lie.
> 
> 
> 
> The man that wrote those words, "all men are created equal" owned slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jefferson worked against slavery, and had his slaves freed.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile....a century and a half later....
> Franklin Delano Roosevelt named a KKKer as his first nominee to the Supreme Court....and is infamous for this statement: that *future immigration should be limited to those who had "blood of the right sort."
> 
> 
> 
> Let's stick to the #1 truth: the Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who gets the Black vote, Republicans or Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which party is and has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The conservatives, in history and in fact, most Americans are well aware of this so no need to go on these boards trying to convince readers otherwise. Incidentally. speaking of history,  how many slaves did Jefferson free when he passed away?
Click to expand...




Exactly the sort of lie one expects from your sort.


----------



## sealybobo

ThunderKiss1965 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worship Lee but do acknowledge his place as one of the greatest strategist in history you would have to be totally ignorant of history not to. If your family is from the South you likely have ancestors who fought in the Civil War. My Great, Great, Grandfather served with the 57th Alabama Infantry regiment, he did not own slaves. If I was to exercise my right to free speech and fly the Confederate battle flag it would be to honor my ancestor and that has fuck all to do with slavery. The KKK is not the power it was back when its members were exclusively Democrat.
Click to expand...


You miss the point.  It's the Republicans who own the racist whites now.  You can lie all you want and claim you guys waving that confederate flag and fighting to keep those Robert E Lee statues up doesn't make you a racists but by you doing these things, you prove the white racists that were once Democrats are now Republicans.  Don't deny it.  The point is it's the Republicans who defend the racists who fly that flag.  So don't try to sit here and suggest that it was the modern day Republicans who freed the slaves.  It was not.  Back then they were Democrats.  They flip flopped because blacks vote Democratic.  Google southern strategy and the civil rights movement era.  Learn something.

But I suspect you crackers all know this.  You're just playing dumb.  Or the smart ones are playing dumb and you actually believe the bullshit you're saying.  That's on you.


----------



## sealybobo

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> When discussing race in America it  would be much more accurate to use the terms liberal and conservative instead of Republican and Democratic.  Using the names of political parties to label a policy, can be an attempt to confuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire.
> 
> Since the 7th President, the Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> Prevaricators, like you, have worked assiduously to cloud the issue by changing the language from the most correct Democrat (slavers) to conservative.
> 
> 
> Of course, the conservatives, classical liberals, who founded the nation did so based on
> these two profound phrases:
> 
> _All men are created equal_
> 
> And
> 
> _Consent of the governed_
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives, therefore, could never be slavers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more than certain that no one is surprised when you Leftists lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The man that wrote those words, "all men are created equal" owned slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jefferson worked against slavery, and had his slaves freed.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile....a century and a half later....
> Franklin Delano Roosevelt named a KKKer as his first nominee to the Supreme Court....and is infamous for this statement: that *future immigration should be limited to those who had "blood of the right sort."
> 
> 
> 
> Let's stick to the #1 truth: the Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who gets the Black vote, Republicans or Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which party is and has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship?
Click to expand...

Today it's all about money.  So rich whites segregate themselves by living in area codes most blacks can't afford.  They don't mind if a Ben Carson moves next door but they don't want affordable housing in the area.  You guys have your ways of keeping minorities away from your schools and homes don't lie.  Gated communities.

I know you aren't rich enough to live in such a gated community so maybe one day you will realize that to the rich whites that rule your party, you too are just a n*#er.

I love it how for the last few decades it's been Republicans who fought every policy designed to help blacks and women, and today you suggest that you are color blind and not sexists.  But just look at the number of women who run corporations.  And black people. 

Lady, you don't realize you are a second class citizen.  Maybe because you are a well kept house slave.  Or maybe you are rich.  You sure do toe the line when it comes to Republican policies.  The most conservative woman I ever met


----------



## PoliticalChic

sealybobo said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worship Lee but do acknowledge his place as one of the greatest strategist in history you would have to be totally ignorant of history not to. If your family is from the South you likely have ancestors who fought in the Civil War. My Great, Great, Grandfather served with the 57th Alabama Infantry regiment, he did not own slaves. If I was to exercise my right to free speech and fly the Confederate battle flag it would be to honor my ancestor and that has fuck all to do with slavery. The KKK is not the power it was back when its members were exclusively Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss the point.  It's the Republicans who own the racist whites now.  You can lie all you want and claim you guys waving that confederate flag and fighting to keep those Robert E Lee statues up doesn't make you a racists but by you doing these things, you prove the white racists that were once Democrats are now Republicans.  Don't deny it.  The point is it's the Republicans who defend the racists who fly that flag.  So don't try to sit here and suggest that it was the modern day Republicans who freed the slaves.  It was not.  Back then they were Democrats.  They flip flopped because blacks vote Democratic.  Google southern strategy and the civil rights movement era.  Learn something.
> 
> But I suspect you crackers all know this.  You're just playing dumb.  Or the smart ones are playing dumb and you actually believe the bullshit you're saying.  That's on you.
Click to expand...





 "You can lie all you want and claim you guys waving that confederate flag and fighting to keep those Robert E Lee statues up doesn't make you a racists ..."



Next time....take your shoe off before you put your foot in your mouth.

a. Governor Clinton was among three state officials the NAACP sued in 1989 under the federal Voting Rights Act of 1965. “Plaintiffs offered plenty of proof of monolithic voting along racial lines, intimidation of black voters and candidates and other official acts that made voting harder for blacks,” the Arkansas Gazette reported December 6, 1989.




b. Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992   Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:

(a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.

(b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]

(c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).

Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy


----------



## PoliticalChic

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Au contraire.
> 
> Since the 7th President, the Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.
> 
> Prevaricators, like you, have worked assiduously to cloud the issue by changing the language from the most correct Democrat (slavers) to conservative.
> 
> 
> Of course, the conservatives, classical liberals, who founded the nation did so based on
> these two profound phrases:
> 
> _All men are created equal_
> 
> And
> 
> _Consent of the governed_
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives, therefore, could never be slavers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm more than certain that no one is surprised when you Leftists lie.
> 
> 
> 
> The man that wrote those words, "all men are created equal" owned slaves.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jefferson worked against slavery, and had his slaves freed.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile....a century and a half later....
> Franklin Delano Roosevelt named a KKKer as his first nominee to the Supreme Court....and is infamous for this statement: that *future immigration should be limited to those who had "blood of the right sort."
> 
> 
> 
> Let's stick to the #1 truth: the Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who gets the Black vote, Republicans or Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which party is and has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today it's all about money.  So rich whites segregate themselves by living in area codes most blacks can't afford.  They don't mind if a Ben Carson moves next door but they don't want affordable housing in the area.  You guys have your ways of keeping minorities away from your schools and homes don't lie.  Gated communities.
> 
> I know you aren't rich enough to live in such a gated community so maybe one day you will realize that to the rich whites that rule your party, you too are just a n*#er.
> 
> I love it how for the last few decades it's been Republicans who fought every policy designed to help blacks and women, and today you suggest that you are color blind and not sexists.  But just look at the number of women who run corporations.  And black people.
> 
> Lady, you don't realize you are a second class citizen.  Maybe because you are a well kept house slave.  Or maybe you are rich.  You sure do toe the line when it comes to Republican policies.  The most conservative woman I ever met
Click to expand...



The Democrat Party is and has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.


Let's review, you dunce:

1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne

2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.

3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.

4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress

5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.

6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.

7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.

8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..

9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.

10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.

11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?




See if you can find anything in the above that isn't 100% true, accurate, and correct.


And, if you can't....we've proven what a moron you are.


----------



## sealybobo

PoliticalChic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worship Lee but do acknowledge his place as one of the greatest strategist in history you would have to be totally ignorant of history not to. If your family is from the South you likely have ancestors who fought in the Civil War. My Great, Great, Grandfather served with the 57th Alabama Infantry regiment, he did not own slaves. If I was to exercise my right to free speech and fly the Confederate battle flag it would be to honor my ancestor and that has fuck all to do with slavery. The KKK is not the power it was back when its members were exclusively Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss the point.  It's the Republicans who own the racist whites now.  You can lie all you want and claim you guys waving that confederate flag and fighting to keep those Robert E Lee statues up doesn't make you a racists but by you doing these things, you prove the white racists that were once Democrats are now Republicans.  Don't deny it.  The point is it's the Republicans who defend the racists who fly that flag.  So don't try to sit here and suggest that it was the modern day Republicans who freed the slaves.  It was not.  Back then they were Democrats.  They flip flopped because blacks vote Democratic.  Google southern strategy and the civil rights movement era.  Learn something.
> 
> But I suspect you crackers all know this.  You're just playing dumb.  Or the smart ones are playing dumb and you actually believe the bullshit you're saying.  That's on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You can lie all you want and claim you guys waving that confederate flag and fighting to keep those Robert E Lee statues up doesn't make you a racists ..."
> 
> 
> 
> Next time....take your shoe off before you put your foot in your mouth.
> 
> a. Governor Clinton was among three state officials the NAACP sued in 1989 under the federal Voting Rights Act of 1965. “Plaintiffs offered plenty of proof of monolithic voting along racial lines, intimidation of black voters and candidates and other official acts that made voting harder for blacks,” the Arkansas Gazette reported December 6, 1989.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b. Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992   Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
Click to expand...

Blue Dog Democrats aren't much different than Republicans.  Abortion, Confederate flags. 

You can't win in the south unless you are a little bit racist.


----------



## sealybobo

PoliticalChic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The man that wrote those words, "all men are created equal" owned slaves.
> 
> 
> 
> Jefferson worked against slavery, and had his slaves freed.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile....a century and a half later....
> Franklin Delano Roosevelt named a KKKer as his first nominee to the Supreme Court....and is infamous for this statement: that *future immigration should be limited to those who had "blood of the right sort."
> 
> 
> 
> Let's stick to the #1 truth: the Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So who gets the Black vote, Republicans or Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which party is and has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today it's all about money.  So rich whites segregate themselves by living in area codes most blacks can't afford.  They don't mind if a Ben Carson moves next door but they don't want affordable housing in the area.  You guys have your ways of keeping minorities away from your schools and homes don't lie.  Gated communities.
> 
> I know you aren't rich enough to live in such a gated community so maybe one day you will realize that to the rich whites that rule your party, you too are just a n*#er.
> 
> I love it how for the last few decades it's been Republicans who fought every policy designed to help blacks and women, and today you suggest that you are color blind and not sexists.  But just look at the number of women who run corporations.  And black people.
> 
> Lady, you don't realize you are a second class citizen.  Maybe because you are a well kept house slave.  Or maybe you are rich.  You sure do toe the line when it comes to Republican policies.  The most conservative woman I ever met
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party is and has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> 
> 
> Let's review, you dunce:
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can find anything in the above that isn't 100% true, accurate, and correct.
> 
> 
> And, if you can't....we've proven what a moron you are.
Click to expand...


So we're the anti semites too now?

Either you are stupid af or you think blacks and jews are stupid

Jewish Voting Record in U.S. Presidential Elections

We all know what you think and we all know the truth.  Dumb fuck.


----------



## sealybobo

71% of Jews voted for Clinton and you think the Democrats are the anti semites?  Nope.  We just don't want war with the middle east like GW Bush did and Joe Lieberman and Netanyahoo.


----------



## PoliticalChic

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worship Lee but do acknowledge his place as one of the greatest strategist in history you would have to be totally ignorant of history not to. If your family is from the South you likely have ancestors who fought in the Civil War. My Great, Great, Grandfather served with the 57th Alabama Infantry regiment, he did not own slaves. If I was to exercise my right to free speech and fly the Confederate battle flag it would be to honor my ancestor and that has fuck all to do with slavery. The KKK is not the power it was back when its members were exclusively Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss the point.  It's the Republicans who own the racist whites now.  You can lie all you want and claim you guys waving that confederate flag and fighting to keep those Robert E Lee statues up doesn't make you a racists but by you doing these things, you prove the white racists that were once Democrats are now Republicans.  Don't deny it.  The point is it's the Republicans who defend the racists who fly that flag.  So don't try to sit here and suggest that it was the modern day Republicans who freed the slaves.  It was not.  Back then they were Democrats.  They flip flopped because blacks vote Democratic.  Google southern strategy and the civil rights movement era.  Learn something.
> 
> But I suspect you crackers all know this.  You're just playing dumb.  Or the smart ones are playing dumb and you actually believe the bullshit you're saying.  That's on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You can lie all you want and claim you guys waving that confederate flag and fighting to keep those Robert E Lee statues up doesn't make you a racists ..."
> 
> 
> 
> Next time....take your shoe off before you put your foot in your mouth.
> 
> a. Governor Clinton was among three state officials the NAACP sued in 1989 under the federal Voting Rights Act of 1965. “Plaintiffs offered plenty of proof of monolithic voting along racial lines, intimidation of black voters and candidates and other official acts that made voting harder for blacks,” the Arkansas Gazette reported December 6, 1989.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b. Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992   Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blue Dog Democrats aren't much different than Republicans.  Abortion, Confederate flags.
> 
> You can't win in the south unless you are a little bit racist.
Click to expand...



Don't tap-dance away from the point, dolt.

There is only one kind of Democrat....they all gave the gavel to Pelosi.




Wasn't that masterful the way I took your words...."You can lie all you want and claim you guys waving that confederate flag..."


...and rammed 'em back down your throat?


----------



## PoliticalChic

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jefferson worked against slavery, and had his slaves freed.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile....a century and a half later....
> Franklin Delano Roosevelt named a KKKer as his first nominee to the Supreme Court....and is infamous for this statement: that *future immigration should be limited to those who had "blood of the right sort."
> 
> 
> 
> Let's stick to the #1 truth: the Democrat Party has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship.*
> 
> 
> 
> So who gets the Black vote, Republicans or Democrats?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which party is and has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today it's all about money.  So rich whites segregate themselves by living in area codes most blacks can't afford.  They don't mind if a Ben Carson moves next door but they don't want affordable housing in the area.  You guys have your ways of keeping minorities away from your schools and homes don't lie.  Gated communities.
> 
> I know you aren't rich enough to live in such a gated community so maybe one day you will realize that to the rich whites that rule your party, you too are just a n*#er.
> 
> I love it how for the last few decades it's been Republicans who fought every policy designed to help blacks and women, and today you suggest that you are color blind and not sexists.  But just look at the number of women who run corporations.  And black people.
> 
> Lady, you don't realize you are a second class citizen.  Maybe because you are a well kept house slave.  Or maybe you are rich.  You sure do toe the line when it comes to Republican policies.  The most conservative woman I ever met
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party is and has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> 
> 
> Let's review, you dunce:
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can find anything in the above that isn't 100% true, accurate, and correct.
> 
> 
> And, if you can't....we've proven what a moron you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we're the anti semites too now?
> 
> Either you are stupid af or you think blacks and jews are stupid
> 
> Jewish Voting Record in U.S. Presidential Elections
> 
> We all know what you think and we all know the truth.  Dumb fuck.
Click to expand...




"So we're the anti semites too now?"


Let's check:

*1. "CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal*





*CNN has refused to inform their audience of a growing scandal tying prominent Democrats to Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
*Farrakhan is a notorious anti-Semite and racist*
*At least eight Democrats are known to have met with Farrakhan and four have refused to denounce him*

*The leaders of Women’s March, a top progressive organization, have declared their support for Farrakhan and have refused to denounce him even as they alienate other progressives by supporting a rabid anti-Semite. The group’s co-president, Tamika Mallory, suggested that Farrakhan is right to call Jews his enemies and compared him to Jesus."
CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal



2. Now this...

"D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’
A D.C. lawmaker responded to a brief snowfall Friday by publishing a video in which he espoused a conspiracy theory that Jewish financiers control the weather.

D.C. Council member Trayon White Sr. (D-Ward 8):
“Man, it just started snowing out of nowhere this morning, man. Y’all better pay attention to this climate control, man, this climate manipulation,” he says. “And D.C. keep talking about, ‘We a resilient city.’ And that’s a model based off the Rothschilds controlling the climate to create natural disasters they can pay for to own the cities, man. Be careful.”
D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’




3. Quite a coincidence that the recent occupant of the Oval Office, Hussein Obama, evinced a never-before seen hatred of the Jewish state of Israel.



Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*


4. "Is it correct *Obama invited Sharpton to the White House upwards of 85 times? And does that make Sharpton a “close adviser” of the president?"* asked Kessler in laying out the basis for his re-examination of the former mayor's assertion.

He confirms that *Sharpton has visited the White House on 72 occasions, including 5 one-on-one meetings, 20 meetings with staff members or senior advisers."*
WaPo Fact Checker: Giuliani Right on Sharpton Visits to WH | Newsmax.com



*5. "Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*



*Black Lives Matter, the New Black Panther Party, and Rev. Al Sharpton’s National Action Network are organizing a protest in defense of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
*Farrakhan is a notorious racist and anti-Semite with close ties to Democratic politicians and activists*
*The black activist groups are lobbying against a GOP resolution formally condemning Farrakhan for his anti-Semitism" Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
*


Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*


*"Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy
The Farrakhan Problem: Why does an anti-Semite get a pass from the liberal left?*

*It has long been known that Women’s March co-chair Linda Sarsour is a proud supporter of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan. Earlier this month, it emerged that her colleague Tamika Mallory was present at the organization’s annual “Saviour’s Day” event in February, where Farrakhan condemned “Satanic Jews” for being “the mother and father of apartheid,” alleged they control the FBI, and blamed them for chemically inducing homosexuality in black men through the distribution of marijuana. What more is there to say?"
Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy*



Seven House Democrats Have Direct Ties To Notorious Anti-Semite [VIDEO]


And Democrats.

*One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews*
You wouldn’t think that theories like that would receive wide-spread acceptance in the United States. Unfortunately it has. Over 18% of all non Jewish Republicans blame the Jews for the financial crisis and almost one-third of Democrats blame the Jews:

Anti-Semitism and the economic crisis Neil Malhotra and Yotam Margalit

The media coverage of the Bernard Madoff scandal made extensive reference to Madoff’s ethnic and religious background and his prominent role in the Jewish community. Because the scandal broke at a time of great public outcry against financial institutions, some, including Brad Greenberg in The Christian Science Monitor and Mark Seal in Vanity Fair, have reported on its potential to generate a wave of anti-Semitism.

One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews










You're taking quite a beating, huh?

That's the price of stupidity.


----------



## sealybobo

PoliticalChic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who gets the Black vote, Republicans or Democrats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which party is and has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Today it's all about money.  So rich whites segregate themselves by living in area codes most blacks can't afford.  They don't mind if a Ben Carson moves next door but they don't want affordable housing in the area.  You guys have your ways of keeping minorities away from your schools and homes don't lie.  Gated communities.
> 
> I know you aren't rich enough to live in such a gated community so maybe one day you will realize that to the rich whites that rule your party, you too are just a n*#er.
> 
> I love it how for the last few decades it's been Republicans who fought every policy designed to help blacks and women, and today you suggest that you are color blind and not sexists.  But just look at the number of women who run corporations.  And black people.
> 
> Lady, you don't realize you are a second class citizen.  Maybe because you are a well kept house slave.  Or maybe you are rich.  You sure do toe the line when it comes to Republican policies.  The most conservative woman I ever met
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party is and has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> 
> 
> Let's review, you dunce:
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can find anything in the above that isn't 100% true, accurate, and correct.
> 
> 
> And, if you can't....we've proven what a moron you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we're the anti semites too now?
> 
> Either you are stupid af or you think blacks and jews are stupid
> 
> Jewish Voting Record in U.S. Presidential Elections
> 
> We all know what you think and we all know the truth.  Dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "So we're the anti semites too now?"
> 
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> *1. "CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CNN has refused to inform their audience of a growing scandal tying prominent Democrats to Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious anti-Semite and racist*
> *At least eight Democrats are known to have met with Farrakhan and four have refused to denounce him*
> 
> *The leaders of Women’s March, a top progressive organization, have declared their support for Farrakhan and have refused to denounce him even as they alienate other progressives by supporting a rabid anti-Semite. The group’s co-president, Tamika Mallory, suggested that Farrakhan is right to call Jews his enemies and compared him to Jesus."
> CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Now this...
> 
> "D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’
> A D.C. lawmaker responded to a brief snowfall Friday by publishing a video in which he espoused a conspiracy theory that Jewish financiers control the weather.
> 
> D.C. Council member Trayon White Sr. (D-Ward 8):
> “Man, it just started snowing out of nowhere this morning, man. Y’all better pay attention to this climate control, man, this climate manipulation,” he says. “And D.C. keep talking about, ‘We a resilient city.’ And that’s a model based off the Rothschilds controlling the climate to create natural disasters they can pay for to own the cities, man. Be careful.”
> D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Quite a coincidence that the recent occupant of the Oval Office, Hussein Obama, evinced a never-before seen hatred of the Jewish state of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> 4. "Is it correct *Obama invited Sharpton to the White House upwards of 85 times? And does that make Sharpton a “close adviser” of the president?"* asked Kessler in laying out the basis for his re-examination of the former mayor's assertion.
> 
> He confirms that *Sharpton has visited the White House on 72 occasions, including 5 one-on-one meetings, 20 meetings with staff members or senior advisers."*
> WaPo Fact Checker: Giuliani Right on Sharpton Visits to WH | Newsmax.com
> 
> 
> 
> *5. "Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Lives Matter, the New Black Panther Party, and Rev. Al Sharpton’s National Action Network are organizing a protest in defense of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious racist and anti-Semite with close ties to Democratic politicians and activists*
> *The black activist groups are lobbying against a GOP resolution formally condemning Farrakhan for his anti-Semitism" Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> *
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> *"Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy
> The Farrakhan Problem: Why does an anti-Semite get a pass from the liberal left?*
> 
> *It has long been known that Women’s March co-chair Linda Sarsour is a proud supporter of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan. Earlier this month, it emerged that her colleague Tamika Mallory was present at the organization’s annual “Saviour’s Day” event in February, where Farrakhan condemned “Satanic Jews” for being “the mother and father of apartheid,” alleged they control the FBI, and blamed them for chemically inducing homosexuality in black men through the distribution of marijuana. What more is there to say?"
> Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy*
> 
> 
> 
> Seven House Democrats Have Direct Ties To Notorious Anti-Semite [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> And Democrats.
> 
> *One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews*
> You wouldn’t think that theories like that would receive wide-spread acceptance in the United States. Unfortunately it has. Over 18% of all non Jewish Republicans blame the Jews for the financial crisis and almost one-third of Democrats blame the Jews:
> 
> Anti-Semitism and the economic crisis Neil Malhotra and Yotam Margalit
> 
> The media coverage of the Bernard Madoff scandal made extensive reference to Madoff’s ethnic and religious background and his prominent role in the Jewish community. Because the scandal broke at a time of great public outcry against financial institutions, some, including Brad Greenberg in The Christian Science Monitor and Mark Seal in Vanity Fair, have reported on its potential to generate a wave of anti-Semitism.
> 
> One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're taking quite a beating, huh?
> 
> That's the price of stupidity.
Click to expand...

I'm just exposing your right wing ridiculous spin for all to see.


----------



## PoliticalChic

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which party is and has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship?
> 
> 
> 
> Today it's all about money.  So rich whites segregate themselves by living in area codes most blacks can't afford.  They don't mind if a Ben Carson moves next door but they don't want affordable housing in the area.  You guys have your ways of keeping minorities away from your schools and homes don't lie.  Gated communities.
> 
> I know you aren't rich enough to live in such a gated community so maybe one day you will realize that to the rich whites that rule your party, you too are just a n*#er.
> 
> I love it how for the last few decades it's been Republicans who fought every policy designed to help blacks and women, and today you suggest that you are color blind and not sexists.  But just look at the number of women who run corporations.  And black people.
> 
> Lady, you don't realize you are a second class citizen.  Maybe because you are a well kept house slave.  Or maybe you are rich.  You sure do toe the line when it comes to Republican policies.  The most conservative woman I ever met
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party is and has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> 
> 
> Let's review, you dunce:
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can find anything in the above that isn't 100% true, accurate, and correct.
> 
> 
> And, if you can't....we've proven what a moron you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we're the anti semites too now?
> 
> Either you are stupid af or you think blacks and jews are stupid
> 
> Jewish Voting Record in U.S. Presidential Elections
> 
> We all know what you think and we all know the truth.  Dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "So we're the anti semites too now?"
> 
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> *1. "CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CNN has refused to inform their audience of a growing scandal tying prominent Democrats to Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious anti-Semite and racist*
> *At least eight Democrats are known to have met with Farrakhan and four have refused to denounce him*
> 
> *The leaders of Women’s March, a top progressive organization, have declared their support for Farrakhan and have refused to denounce him even as they alienate other progressives by supporting a rabid anti-Semite. The group’s co-president, Tamika Mallory, suggested that Farrakhan is right to call Jews his enemies and compared him to Jesus."
> CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Now this...
> 
> "D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’
> A D.C. lawmaker responded to a brief snowfall Friday by publishing a video in which he espoused a conspiracy theory that Jewish financiers control the weather.
> 
> D.C. Council member Trayon White Sr. (D-Ward 8):
> “Man, it just started snowing out of nowhere this morning, man. Y’all better pay attention to this climate control, man, this climate manipulation,” he says. “And D.C. keep talking about, ‘We a resilient city.’ And that’s a model based off the Rothschilds controlling the climate to create natural disasters they can pay for to own the cities, man. Be careful.”
> D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Quite a coincidence that the recent occupant of the Oval Office, Hussein Obama, evinced a never-before seen hatred of the Jewish state of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> 4. "Is it correct *Obama invited Sharpton to the White House upwards of 85 times? And does that make Sharpton a “close adviser” of the president?"* asked Kessler in laying out the basis for his re-examination of the former mayor's assertion.
> 
> He confirms that *Sharpton has visited the White House on 72 occasions, including 5 one-on-one meetings, 20 meetings with staff members or senior advisers."*
> WaPo Fact Checker: Giuliani Right on Sharpton Visits to WH | Newsmax.com
> 
> 
> 
> *5. "Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Lives Matter, the New Black Panther Party, and Rev. Al Sharpton’s National Action Network are organizing a protest in defense of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious racist and anti-Semite with close ties to Democratic politicians and activists*
> *The black activist groups are lobbying against a GOP resolution formally condemning Farrakhan for his anti-Semitism" Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> *
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> *"Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy
> The Farrakhan Problem: Why does an anti-Semite get a pass from the liberal left?*
> 
> *It has long been known that Women’s March co-chair Linda Sarsour is a proud supporter of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan. Earlier this month, it emerged that her colleague Tamika Mallory was present at the organization’s annual “Saviour’s Day” event in February, where Farrakhan condemned “Satanic Jews” for being “the mother and father of apartheid,” alleged they control the FBI, and blamed them for chemically inducing homosexuality in black men through the distribution of marijuana. What more is there to say?"
> Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy*
> 
> 
> 
> Seven House Democrats Have Direct Ties To Notorious Anti-Semite [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> And Democrats.
> 
> *One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews*
> You wouldn’t think that theories like that would receive wide-spread acceptance in the United States. Unfortunately it has. Over 18% of all non Jewish Republicans blame the Jews for the financial crisis and almost one-third of Democrats blame the Jews:
> 
> Anti-Semitism and the economic crisis Neil Malhotra and Yotam Margalit
> 
> The media coverage of the Bernard Madoff scandal made extensive reference to Madoff’s ethnic and religious background and his prominent role in the Jewish community. Because the scandal broke at a time of great public outcry against financial institutions, some, including Brad Greenberg in The Christian Science Monitor and Mark Seal in Vanity Fair, have reported on its potential to generate a wave of anti-Semitism.
> 
> One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're taking quite a beating, huh?
> 
> That's the price of stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just exposing your right wing ridiculous spin for all to see.
Click to expand...





I've obliterated every one of your attempts at posting.

All you are exposing is your ignorance.


----------



## sealybobo

PoliticalChic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today it's all about money.  So rich whites segregate themselves by living in area codes most blacks can't afford.  They don't mind if a Ben Carson moves next door but they don't want affordable housing in the area.  You guys have your ways of keeping minorities away from your schools and homes don't lie.  Gated communities.
> 
> I know you aren't rich enough to live in such a gated community so maybe one day you will realize that to the rich whites that rule your party, you too are just a n*#er.
> 
> I love it how for the last few decades it's been Republicans who fought every policy designed to help blacks and women, and today you suggest that you are color blind and not sexists.  But just look at the number of women who run corporations.  And black people.
> 
> Lady, you don't realize you are a second class citizen.  Maybe because you are a well kept house slave.  Or maybe you are rich.  You sure do toe the line when it comes to Republican policies.  The most conservative woman I ever met
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party is and has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> 
> 
> Let's review, you dunce:
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can find anything in the above that isn't 100% true, accurate, and correct.
> 
> 
> And, if you can't....we've proven what a moron you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So we're the anti semites too now?
> 
> Either you are stupid af or you think blacks and jews are stupid
> 
> Jewish Voting Record in U.S. Presidential Elections
> 
> We all know what you think and we all know the truth.  Dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "So we're the anti semites too now?"
> 
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> *1. "CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CNN has refused to inform their audience of a growing scandal tying prominent Democrats to Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious anti-Semite and racist*
> *At least eight Democrats are known to have met with Farrakhan and four have refused to denounce him*
> 
> *The leaders of Women’s March, a top progressive organization, have declared their support for Farrakhan and have refused to denounce him even as they alienate other progressives by supporting a rabid anti-Semite. The group’s co-president, Tamika Mallory, suggested that Farrakhan is right to call Jews his enemies and compared him to Jesus."
> CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Now this...
> 
> "D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’
> A D.C. lawmaker responded to a brief snowfall Friday by publishing a video in which he espoused a conspiracy theory that Jewish financiers control the weather.
> 
> D.C. Council member Trayon White Sr. (D-Ward 8):
> “Man, it just started snowing out of nowhere this morning, man. Y’all better pay attention to this climate control, man, this climate manipulation,” he says. “And D.C. keep talking about, ‘We a resilient city.’ And that’s a model based off the Rothschilds controlling the climate to create natural disasters they can pay for to own the cities, man. Be careful.”
> D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Quite a coincidence that the recent occupant of the Oval Office, Hussein Obama, evinced a never-before seen hatred of the Jewish state of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> 4. "Is it correct *Obama invited Sharpton to the White House upwards of 85 times? And does that make Sharpton a “close adviser” of the president?"* asked Kessler in laying out the basis for his re-examination of the former mayor's assertion.
> 
> He confirms that *Sharpton has visited the White House on 72 occasions, including 5 one-on-one meetings, 20 meetings with staff members or senior advisers."*
> WaPo Fact Checker: Giuliani Right on Sharpton Visits to WH | Newsmax.com
> 
> 
> 
> *5. "Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Lives Matter, the New Black Panther Party, and Rev. Al Sharpton’s National Action Network are organizing a protest in defense of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious racist and anti-Semite with close ties to Democratic politicians and activists*
> *The black activist groups are lobbying against a GOP resolution formally condemning Farrakhan for his anti-Semitism" Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> *
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> *"Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy
> The Farrakhan Problem: Why does an anti-Semite get a pass from the liberal left?*
> 
> *It has long been known that Women’s March co-chair Linda Sarsour is a proud supporter of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan. Earlier this month, it emerged that her colleague Tamika Mallory was present at the organization’s annual “Saviour’s Day” event in February, where Farrakhan condemned “Satanic Jews” for being “the mother and father of apartheid,” alleged they control the FBI, and blamed them for chemically inducing homosexuality in black men through the distribution of marijuana. What more is there to say?"
> Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy*
> 
> 
> 
> Seven House Democrats Have Direct Ties To Notorious Anti-Semite [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> And Democrats.
> 
> *One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews*
> You wouldn’t think that theories like that would receive wide-spread acceptance in the United States. Unfortunately it has. Over 18% of all non Jewish Republicans blame the Jews for the financial crisis and almost one-third of Democrats blame the Jews:
> 
> Anti-Semitism and the economic crisis Neil Malhotra and Yotam Margalit
> 
> The media coverage of the Bernard Madoff scandal made extensive reference to Madoff’s ethnic and religious background and his prominent role in the Jewish community. Because the scandal broke at a time of great public outcry against financial institutions, some, including Brad Greenberg in The Christian Science Monitor and Mark Seal in Vanity Fair, have reported on its potential to generate a wave of anti-Semitism.
> 
> One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're taking quite a beating, huh?
> 
> That's the price of stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just exposing your right wing ridiculous spin for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've obliterated every one of your attempts at posting.
> 
> All you are exposing is your ignorance.
Click to expand...


You certainly have your bullshit story straight.  I don't take you seriously though.  I know you're a broke ass loser.


----------



## PoliticalChic

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party is and has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> 
> 
> Let's review, you dunce:
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can find anything in the above that isn't 100% true, accurate, and correct.
> 
> 
> And, if you can't....we've proven what a moron you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we're the anti semites too now?
> 
> Either you are stupid af or you think blacks and jews are stupid
> 
> Jewish Voting Record in U.S. Presidential Elections
> 
> We all know what you think and we all know the truth.  Dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "So we're the anti semites too now?"
> 
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> *1. "CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CNN has refused to inform their audience of a growing scandal tying prominent Democrats to Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious anti-Semite and racist*
> *At least eight Democrats are known to have met with Farrakhan and four have refused to denounce him*
> 
> *The leaders of Women’s March, a top progressive organization, have declared their support for Farrakhan and have refused to denounce him even as they alienate other progressives by supporting a rabid anti-Semite. The group’s co-president, Tamika Mallory, suggested that Farrakhan is right to call Jews his enemies and compared him to Jesus."
> CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Now this...
> 
> "D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’
> A D.C. lawmaker responded to a brief snowfall Friday by publishing a video in which he espoused a conspiracy theory that Jewish financiers control the weather.
> 
> D.C. Council member Trayon White Sr. (D-Ward 8):
> “Man, it just started snowing out of nowhere this morning, man. Y’all better pay attention to this climate control, man, this climate manipulation,” he says. “And D.C. keep talking about, ‘We a resilient city.’ And that’s a model based off the Rothschilds controlling the climate to create natural disasters they can pay for to own the cities, man. Be careful.”
> D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Quite a coincidence that the recent occupant of the Oval Office, Hussein Obama, evinced a never-before seen hatred of the Jewish state of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> 4. "Is it correct *Obama invited Sharpton to the White House upwards of 85 times? And does that make Sharpton a “close adviser” of the president?"* asked Kessler in laying out the basis for his re-examination of the former mayor's assertion.
> 
> He confirms that *Sharpton has visited the White House on 72 occasions, including 5 one-on-one meetings, 20 meetings with staff members or senior advisers."*
> WaPo Fact Checker: Giuliani Right on Sharpton Visits to WH | Newsmax.com
> 
> 
> 
> *5. "Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Lives Matter, the New Black Panther Party, and Rev. Al Sharpton’s National Action Network are organizing a protest in defense of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious racist and anti-Semite with close ties to Democratic politicians and activists*
> *The black activist groups are lobbying against a GOP resolution formally condemning Farrakhan for his anti-Semitism" Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> *
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> *"Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy
> The Farrakhan Problem: Why does an anti-Semite get a pass from the liberal left?*
> 
> *It has long been known that Women’s March co-chair Linda Sarsour is a proud supporter of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan. Earlier this month, it emerged that her colleague Tamika Mallory was present at the organization’s annual “Saviour’s Day” event in February, where Farrakhan condemned “Satanic Jews” for being “the mother and father of apartheid,” alleged they control the FBI, and blamed them for chemically inducing homosexuality in black men through the distribution of marijuana. What more is there to say?"
> Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy*
> 
> 
> 
> Seven House Democrats Have Direct Ties To Notorious Anti-Semite [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> And Democrats.
> 
> *One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews*
> You wouldn’t think that theories like that would receive wide-spread acceptance in the United States. Unfortunately it has. Over 18% of all non Jewish Republicans blame the Jews for the financial crisis and almost one-third of Democrats blame the Jews:
> 
> Anti-Semitism and the economic crisis Neil Malhotra and Yotam Margalit
> 
> The media coverage of the Bernard Madoff scandal made extensive reference to Madoff’s ethnic and religious background and his prominent role in the Jewish community. Because the scandal broke at a time of great public outcry against financial institutions, some, including Brad Greenberg in The Christian Science Monitor and Mark Seal in Vanity Fair, have reported on its potential to generate a wave of anti-Semitism.
> 
> One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're taking quite a beating, huh?
> 
> That's the price of stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just exposing your right wing ridiculous spin for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've obliterated every one of your attempts at posting.
> 
> All you are exposing is your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly have your bullshit story straight.  I don't take you seriously though.  I know you're a broke ass loser.
Click to expand...



Brilliant retort.

 Interesting that both you and Netanyahu have the same nick name…”BB”…him due to his first name, you, due to brain size.


----------



## sealybobo

PoliticalChic said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we're the anti semites too now?
> 
> Either you are stupid af or you think blacks and jews are stupid
> 
> Jewish Voting Record in U.S. Presidential Elections
> 
> We all know what you think and we all know the truth.  Dumb fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "So we're the anti semites too now?"
> 
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> *1. "CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CNN has refused to inform their audience of a growing scandal tying prominent Democrats to Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious anti-Semite and racist*
> *At least eight Democrats are known to have met with Farrakhan and four have refused to denounce him*
> 
> *The leaders of Women’s March, a top progressive organization, have declared their support for Farrakhan and have refused to denounce him even as they alienate other progressives by supporting a rabid anti-Semite. The group’s co-president, Tamika Mallory, suggested that Farrakhan is right to call Jews his enemies and compared him to Jesus."
> CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Now this...
> 
> "D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’
> A D.C. lawmaker responded to a brief snowfall Friday by publishing a video in which he espoused a conspiracy theory that Jewish financiers control the weather.
> 
> D.C. Council member Trayon White Sr. (D-Ward 8):
> “Man, it just started snowing out of nowhere this morning, man. Y’all better pay attention to this climate control, man, this climate manipulation,” he says. “And D.C. keep talking about, ‘We a resilient city.’ And that’s a model based off the Rothschilds controlling the climate to create natural disasters they can pay for to own the cities, man. Be careful.”
> D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Quite a coincidence that the recent occupant of the Oval Office, Hussein Obama, evinced a never-before seen hatred of the Jewish state of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> 4. "Is it correct *Obama invited Sharpton to the White House upwards of 85 times? And does that make Sharpton a “close adviser” of the president?"* asked Kessler in laying out the basis for his re-examination of the former mayor's assertion.
> 
> He confirms that *Sharpton has visited the White House on 72 occasions, including 5 one-on-one meetings, 20 meetings with staff members or senior advisers."*
> WaPo Fact Checker: Giuliani Right on Sharpton Visits to WH | Newsmax.com
> 
> 
> 
> *5. "Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Lives Matter, the New Black Panther Party, and Rev. Al Sharpton’s National Action Network are organizing a protest in defense of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious racist and anti-Semite with close ties to Democratic politicians and activists*
> *The black activist groups are lobbying against a GOP resolution formally condemning Farrakhan for his anti-Semitism" Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> *
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> *"Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy
> The Farrakhan Problem: Why does an anti-Semite get a pass from the liberal left?*
> 
> *It has long been known that Women’s March co-chair Linda Sarsour is a proud supporter of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan. Earlier this month, it emerged that her colleague Tamika Mallory was present at the organization’s annual “Saviour’s Day” event in February, where Farrakhan condemned “Satanic Jews” for being “the mother and father of apartheid,” alleged they control the FBI, and blamed them for chemically inducing homosexuality in black men through the distribution of marijuana. What more is there to say?"
> Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy*
> 
> 
> 
> Seven House Democrats Have Direct Ties To Notorious Anti-Semite [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> And Democrats.
> 
> *One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews*
> You wouldn’t think that theories like that would receive wide-spread acceptance in the United States. Unfortunately it has. Over 18% of all non Jewish Republicans blame the Jews for the financial crisis and almost one-third of Democrats blame the Jews:
> 
> Anti-Semitism and the economic crisis Neil Malhotra and Yotam Margalit
> 
> The media coverage of the Bernard Madoff scandal made extensive reference to Madoff’s ethnic and religious background and his prominent role in the Jewish community. Because the scandal broke at a time of great public outcry against financial institutions, some, including Brad Greenberg in The Christian Science Monitor and Mark Seal in Vanity Fair, have reported on its potential to generate a wave of anti-Semitism.
> 
> One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're taking quite a beating, huh?
> 
> That's the price of stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just exposing your right wing ridiculous spin for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've obliterated every one of your attempts at posting.
> 
> All you are exposing is your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly have your bullshit story straight.  I don't take you seriously though.  I know you're a broke ass loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant retort.
> 
> Interesting that both you and Netanyahu have the same nick name…”BB”…him due to his first name, you, due to brain size.
Click to expand...

Yes, you win every argument.  I have given up on RWNJ's like you.  Piss off.


----------



## Unkotare

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party is and has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> 
> 
> Let's review, you dunce:
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can find anything in the above that isn't 100% true, accurate, and correct.
> 
> 
> And, if you can't....we've proven what a moron you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we're the anti semites too now?
> 
> Either you are stupid af or you think blacks and jews are stupid
> 
> Jewish Voting Record in U.S. Presidential Elections
> 
> We all know what you think and we all know the truth.  Dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "So we're the anti semites too now?"
> 
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> *1. "CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CNN has refused to inform their audience of a growing scandal tying prominent Democrats to Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious anti-Semite and racist*
> *At least eight Democrats are known to have met with Farrakhan and four have refused to denounce him*
> 
> *The leaders of Women’s March, a top progressive organization, have declared their support for Farrakhan and have refused to denounce him even as they alienate other progressives by supporting a rabid anti-Semite. The group’s co-president, Tamika Mallory, suggested that Farrakhan is right to call Jews his enemies and compared him to Jesus."
> CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Now this...
> 
> "D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’
> A D.C. lawmaker responded to a brief snowfall Friday by publishing a video in which he espoused a conspiracy theory that Jewish financiers control the weather.
> 
> D.C. Council member Trayon White Sr. (D-Ward 8):
> “Man, it just started snowing out of nowhere this morning, man. Y’all better pay attention to this climate control, man, this climate manipulation,” he says. “And D.C. keep talking about, ‘We a resilient city.’ And that’s a model based off the Rothschilds controlling the climate to create natural disasters they can pay for to own the cities, man. Be careful.”
> D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Quite a coincidence that the recent occupant of the Oval Office, Hussein Obama, evinced a never-before seen hatred of the Jewish state of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> 4. "Is it correct *Obama invited Sharpton to the White House upwards of 85 times? And does that make Sharpton a “close adviser” of the president?"* asked Kessler in laying out the basis for his re-examination of the former mayor's assertion.
> 
> He confirms that *Sharpton has visited the White House on 72 occasions, including 5 one-on-one meetings, 20 meetings with staff members or senior advisers."*
> WaPo Fact Checker: Giuliani Right on Sharpton Visits to WH | Newsmax.com
> 
> 
> 
> *5. "Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Lives Matter, the New Black Panther Party, and Rev. Al Sharpton’s National Action Network are organizing a protest in defense of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious racist and anti-Semite with close ties to Democratic politicians and activists*
> *The black activist groups are lobbying against a GOP resolution formally condemning Farrakhan for his anti-Semitism" Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> *
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> *"Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy
> The Farrakhan Problem: Why does an anti-Semite get a pass from the liberal left?*
> 
> *It has long been known that Women’s March co-chair Linda Sarsour is a proud supporter of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan. Earlier this month, it emerged that her colleague Tamika Mallory was present at the organization’s annual “Saviour’s Day” event in February, where Farrakhan condemned “Satanic Jews” for being “the mother and father of apartheid,” alleged they control the FBI, and blamed them for chemically inducing homosexuality in black men through the distribution of marijuana. What more is there to say?"
> Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy*
> 
> 
> 
> Seven House Democrats Have Direct Ties To Notorious Anti-Semite [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> And Democrats.
> 
> *One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews*
> You wouldn’t think that theories like that would receive wide-spread acceptance in the United States. Unfortunately it has. Over 18% of all non Jewish Republicans blame the Jews for the financial crisis and almost one-third of Democrats blame the Jews:
> 
> Anti-Semitism and the economic crisis Neil Malhotra and Yotam Margalit
> 
> The media coverage of the Bernard Madoff scandal made extensive reference to Madoff’s ethnic and religious background and his prominent role in the Jewish community. Because the scandal broke at a time of great public outcry against financial institutions, some, including Brad Greenberg in The Christian Science Monitor and Mark Seal in Vanity Fair, have reported on its potential to generate a wave of anti-Semitism.
> 
> One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're taking quite a beating, huh?
> 
> That's the price of stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just exposing your right wing ridiculous spin for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've obliterated every one of your attempts at posting.
> 
> All you are exposing is your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly have your bullshit story straight.  I don't take you seriously though.  I know you're a broke ass loser.
Click to expand...




Antisemitism on the left is just another example of the hate and hypocrisy that defines the democrat party.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worship Lee but do acknowledge his place as one of the greatest strategist in history you would have to be totally ignorant of history not to. If your family is from the South you likely have ancestors who fought in the Civil War. My Great, Great, Grandfather served with the 57th Alabama Infantry regiment, he did not own slaves. If I was to exercise my right to free speech and fly the Confederate battle flag it would be to honor my ancestor and that has fuck all to do with slavery. The KKK is not the power it was back when its members were exclusively Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss the point.  It's the Republicans who own the racist whites now.  You can lie all you want and claim you guys waving that confederate flag and fighting to keep those Robert E Lee statues up doesn't make you a racists but by you doing these things, you prove the white racists that were once Democrats are now Republicans.  Don't deny it.  The point is it's the Republicans who defend the racists who fly that flag.  So don't try to sit here and suggest that it was the modern day Republicans who freed the slaves.  It was not.  Back then they were Democrats.  They flip flopped because blacks vote Democratic.  Google southern strategy and the civil rights movement era.  Learn something.
> 
> But I suspect you crackers all know this.  You're just playing dumb.  Or the smart ones are playing dumb and you actually believe the bullshit you're saying.  That's on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You can lie all you want and claim you guys waving that confederate flag and fighting to keep those Robert E Lee statues up doesn't make you a racists ..."
> 
> 
> 
> Next time....take your shoe off before you put your foot in your mouth.
> 
> a. Governor Clinton was among three state officials the NAACP sued in 1989 under the federal Voting Rights Act of 1965. “Plaintiffs offered plenty of proof of monolithic voting along racial lines, intimidation of black voters and candidates and other official acts that made voting harder for blacks,” the Arkansas Gazette reported December 6, 1989.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b. Bill Clinton had a Confederate flag-like issue, every year he was governor: 1979-1992   Arkansas Code Annotated, Section 1-5-107, provides as follows:
> 
> (a) The Saturday immediately preceding Easter Sunday of each year is designated as ‘Confederate Flag Day’ in this state.
> 
> (b) No person, firm, or corporation shall display an Confederate flag or replica thereof in connection with any advertisement of any commercial enterprise, or in any manner for any purpose except to honor the Confederate States of America. [Emphasis added.]
> 
> (c) Any person, firm, or corporation violating the provisions of this section shall be guilty of a misdemeanor and upon conviction shall be fined not less than one hundred dollars ($100) nor more than one thousand dollars ($1,000).
> 
> Bill Clinton took no steps during his twelve years as governor to repeal this law.
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy | The Gateway Pundit
> Hillary Clinton's Confederacy Hypocrisy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blue Dog Democrats aren't much different than Republicans.  Abortion, Confederate flags.
> 
> You can't win in the south unless you are a little bit racist.
Click to expand...

Bullshit and if your calling Bill and Hillary blue dogs you are straight up off your rocker.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

sealybobo said:


> ThunderKiss1965 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans say it was democrats who owned slaves but today it’s republicans who worship Robert e lee and fly confederate flags...and go to kkk rally’s.
> 
> And you say there was no flip? Learn history lady and not revisionist
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worship Lee but do acknowledge his place as one of the greatest strategist in history you would have to be totally ignorant of history not to. If your family is from the South you likely have ancestors who fought in the Civil War. My Great, Great, Grandfather served with the 57th Alabama Infantry regiment, he did not own slaves. If I was to exercise my right to free speech and fly the Confederate battle flag it would be to honor my ancestor and that has fuck all to do with slavery. The KKK is not the power it was back when its members were exclusively Democrat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You miss the point.  It's the Republicans who own the racist whites now.  You can lie all you want and claim you guys waving that confederate flag and fighting to keep those Robert E Lee statues up doesn't make you a racists but by you doing these things, you prove the white racists that were once Democrats are now Republicans.  Don't deny it.  The point is it's the Republicans who defend the racists who fly that flag.  So don't try to sit here and suggest that it was the modern day Republicans who freed the slaves.  It was not.  Back then they were Democrats.  They flip flopped because blacks vote Democratic.  Google southern strategy and the civil rights movement era.  Learn something.
> 
> But I suspect you crackers all know this.  You're just playing dumb.  Or the smart ones are playing dumb and you actually believe the bullshit you're saying.  That's on you.
Click to expand...

The parties switched sides has been debunked so many times the only reason Democrats still believe in this shit is because they can't face the history of their own party so they continue to spew this sort of revisionist garbage.


----------



## PoliticalChic

sealybobo said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Democrat Party is and has always been the party of slavery, segregation, and second class citizenship.
> 
> 
> Let's review, you dunce:
> 
> 1. The Democrats are, and have always been, the party of slavery, segregation, and second-class citizenship, the party that stood in schoolhouse doors to block black school children….until Republicans sent in the 101st airborne
> 
> 2. It is the party of Jefferson Davis, the KKK, Planned Parenthood, concentration camps for American citizens, and restrictions on free speech.
> 
> 3. It is the party of Mao ornaments on the White House Christmas tree, and of James Hodgkinson, and of Communist Bernie Sanders, of pretend genders.
> 
> 4. The Democrat Party is the oldest racist organization in America, the trail of tears, the author of Jim Crow and the bigotry of low expectations, filibustered against women getting the vote and killed every anti-lynching bill to get to Congress
> 
> 5. The Democrat Party is the number one funder of the Islamic Revolution in Tehran….to the tune of $100 billion to the Ayatollahs….and gave Hezbollah the go-ahead to sell cocaine in America.
> 
> 6. It is the party of anti-Semitism and Louis Farrakhan, and of the first Cabinet member ever to be held in contempt of Congress.
> 
> 7. It is the party that admits its future depends on flooding the country with illegal aliens, and telling them to vote.
> 
> 8. It is the party that couldn't suck up to the Castro Brothers enough, and treats the Bill of Rights like a Chinese menu..
> 
> 9. The Democrats got us into the Civil War…Jefferson Davis .... Woodrow Wilson, WWI….FDR, WWII……Truman, Korean War….VietNam, JFK and LBJ…..yet they want to weaken our military.
> 
> 10. The Democrats are the party that looks at the mayhem their gun laws have produced in Chicago, ……and this is their model for the nation.
> 
> 11. I should mention that the Democrat Party was used as a model by Adolph Hitler and the Nazi Party….another ‘feather’ in the party’s cap?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can find anything in the above that isn't 100% true, accurate, and correct.
> 
> 
> And, if you can't....we've proven what a moron you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we're the anti semites too now?
> 
> Either you are stupid af or you think blacks and jews are stupid
> 
> Jewish Voting Record in U.S. Presidential Elections
> 
> We all know what you think and we all know the truth.  Dumb fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "So we're the anti semites too now?"
> 
> 
> Let's check:
> 
> *1. "CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CNN has refused to inform their audience of a growing scandal tying prominent Democrats to Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious anti-Semite and racist*
> *At least eight Democrats are known to have met with Farrakhan and four have refused to denounce him*
> 
> *The leaders of Women’s March, a top progressive organization, have declared their support for Farrakhan and have refused to denounce him even as they alienate other progressives by supporting a rabid anti-Semite. The group’s co-president, Tamika Mallory, suggested that Farrakhan is right to call Jews his enemies and compared him to Jesus."
> CNN’s Bizarre Blackout On Democrats’ Farrakhan Scandal
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Now this...
> 
> "D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’
> A D.C. lawmaker responded to a brief snowfall Friday by publishing a video in which he espoused a conspiracy theory that Jewish financiers control the weather.
> 
> D.C. Council member Trayon White Sr. (D-Ward 8):
> “Man, it just started snowing out of nowhere this morning, man. Y’all better pay attention to this climate control, man, this climate manipulation,” he says. “And D.C. keep talking about, ‘We a resilient city.’ And that’s a model based off the Rothschilds controlling the climate to create natural disasters they can pay for to own the cities, man. Be careful.”
> D.C. lawmaker says recent snowfall caused by ‘Rothschilds controlling the climate’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Quite a coincidence that the recent occupant of the Oval Office, Hussein Obama, evinced a never-before seen hatred of the Jewish state of Israel.
> 
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> 4. "Is it correct *Obama invited Sharpton to the White House upwards of 85 times? And does that make Sharpton a “close adviser” of the president?"* asked Kessler in laying out the basis for his re-examination of the former mayor's assertion.
> 
> He confirms that *Sharpton has visited the White House on 72 occasions, including 5 one-on-one meetings, 20 meetings with staff members or senior advisers."*
> WaPo Fact Checker: Giuliani Right on Sharpton Visits to WH | Newsmax.com
> 
> 
> 
> *5. "Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> 
> 
> 
> *Black Lives Matter, the New Black Panther Party, and Rev. Al Sharpton’s National Action Network are organizing a protest in defense of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan*
> *Farrakhan is a notorious racist and anti-Semite with close ties to Democratic politicians and activists*
> *The black activist groups are lobbying against a GOP resolution formally condemning Farrakhan for his anti-Semitism" Al Sharpton’s Group And Black Lives Matter Team Up For Pro-Farrakhan Protest*
> *
> 
> 
> Now....about folks who claim to be of the Jewish persuasion, yet vote Democrat........*
> 
> 
> *"Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy
> The Farrakhan Problem: Why does an anti-Semite get a pass from the liberal left?*
> 
> *It has long been known that Women’s March co-chair Linda Sarsour is a proud supporter of Nation of Islam leader Louis Farrakhan. Earlier this month, it emerged that her colleague Tamika Mallory was present at the organization’s annual “Saviour’s Day” event in February, where Farrakhan condemned “Satanic Jews” for being “the mother and father of apartheid,” alleged they control the FBI, and blamed them for chemically inducing homosexuality in black men through the distribution of marijuana. What more is there to say?"
> Stop Making Excuses for Louis Farrakhan’s Lunacy*
> 
> 
> 
> Seven House Democrats Have Direct Ties To Notorious Anti-Semite [VIDEO]
> 
> 
> And Democrats.
> 
> *One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews*
> You wouldn’t think that theories like that would receive wide-spread acceptance in the United States. Unfortunately it has. Over 18% of all non Jewish Republicans blame the Jews for the financial crisis and almost one-third of Democrats blame the Jews:
> 
> Anti-Semitism and the economic crisis Neil Malhotra and Yotam Margalit
> 
> The media coverage of the Bernard Madoff scandal made extensive reference to Madoff’s ethnic and religious background and his prominent role in the Jewish community. Because the scandal broke at a time of great public outcry against financial institutions, some, including Brad Greenberg in The Christian Science Monitor and Mark Seal in Vanity Fair, have reported on its potential to generate a wave of anti-Semitism.
> 
> One Third of Democrats Blame the Financial Crisis on the Jews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're taking quite a beating, huh?
> 
> That's the price of stupidity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just exposing your right wing ridiculous spin for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've obliterated every one of your attempts at posting.
> 
> All you are exposing is your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You certainly have your bullshit story straight.  I don't take you seriously though.  I know you're a broke ass loser.
Click to expand...





Proving, once again, that we can only judge others by ourselves.


----------



## regent

There should be a law that once one supports a political party they cannot change without permission of the political party.  It's these people that think they can change parties anytime they want that cause problems.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

regent said:


> There should be a law that once one supports a political party they cannot change without permission of the political party.  It's these people that think they can change parties anytime they want that cause problems.



Uh ... no.


----------



## ThunderKiss1965

regent said:


> There should be a law that once one supports a political party they cannot change without permission of the political party.  It's these people that think they can change parties anytime they want that cause problems.


Hell no if there ever comes into being a competitive truly Conservative Party I'm jumping ship. Todays Republicans are only marginally better than the very rare center Democrats.


----------



## regent

So which political party, Democratic or Republican will be the first to elect a black president?





















So which


----------



## Picaro

regent said:


> There should be a law that once one supports a political party they cannot change without permission of the political party.  It's these people that think they can change parties anytime they want that cause problems.





Well, one 'Fun Fact' was it was a Republican President who expanded the Civil Rights Acts to include the rest of the country when they began coming up for reviews after his election win in '68, the original laws only being applied selectively to a few southern states, the only way to get northern Democratic support for the legislation in '64-'65, and it was Nixon who pandered shamelessly to the radical Back Caucus and gave them the 'War On Drugs' they demanded, did away with the literacy tests in New York and California along with some 16 other northern states, black Harlem voted in percentages comparable to Mississippi until that change, and then he also gave them their Quota system to replace Affirmative Action that genuine Liberals like Moynihan and others fought tooth and nail to prevent during LBJ's last term, though they kept calling it 'AA' in hopes of deceiving the stupid.



All of Moynihan's predictions of what that would quotas would do have come true in spades, by the way, with school administrators now being exempted from having to provide real education equal to the white schools, just for one instance of destruction of standards as high for black education as they were for everybody else, they could just cry 'racism n stuff!' now and expand that stupid lie to just about everything now, and they do; the black 'middle class' created to serve black ghetto communities merely hold them hostages and just using their' bruthas' to threaten violence as a means to increase their own bennies and special treatment.



And then there was the forced busing issues, since the Northern stares had school systems just as segregated and in some liberal states like the Kennedy's Massachusetts even more segregated, and ever since the race riots in Liberal Democratic states have been the most violent and frequent, so if that was a 'Southern Strategy' it will be news to anyone who knows the real history, since it did little for the South, and angered most of the 'NIMBY liberals' in nice rich white enclaves in all those 'enlightened' states. We did get great laughs out of WP owner Graham and Califano, who spent a decade fanning the flames of racism and exhorting the mobs to violence with all thet other 'radicals', and then turn around and run sniveling to Nixon to declare martial law in D.C. When the riots hit their backyards, though.



After Nixon gave the radicals all they wanted , the riots moved to northern and western liberal states, where most rioting remains, NYC not long ago had a race riot over Jews having their own ambulance services rather than rely on NYC's, after all. LA goes up in flames every time some shit head doper criminal wins a Darwin Award, ditto Baltimore, and so on.



But we know it's just a fake revisionism scam  from Democrats, trying to smear the GOP while whitewashing their own miserable record and lie to school kids and dumbass college seat warmers, much like their big campaign against 'slavery n stuff', 170 years after the fact, hoping to fool idiots.



Anybody wants a more complete record and heavily sourced study of the Civil Rights Era can find Hugh Davis Graham's excellent book on the subject.


----------



## Picaro

regent said:


> So which political party, Democratic or Republican will be the first to elect a black president?



Probably Republicans. Democrats only want 'minorities' around for window dressing. Obama wasn't black, and nobody wants black Democrats in the White House, since all the Democrats offer is Maxine Waters, Al Sharpton, and other racists and con artists, while the GOP offers fine educated men who are black, surgeons and large business founders, people like that.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> So which political party, Democratic or Republican will be the first to elect a black president?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So which





What is the explanation for your fascination with skin color over acumen????


Didn't the abject failure of the first 'black' President teach you anything?


BTW..... What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by guaranteeing nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?


C'mon....try to answer.


----------



## Picaro

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So which political party, Democratic or Republican will be the first to elect a black president?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So which
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the explanation for your fascination with skin color over acumen????
> 
> 
> Didn't the abject failure of the first 'black' President teach you anything?
> 
> 
> BTW..... What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by guaranteeing nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?
> 
> 
> C'mon....try to answer.
Click to expand...


Arming crazed Mullahs with nukes is just something we're supposed to be all for since some Democrats did it.


----------



## PoliticalChic

Picaro said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> So which political party, Democratic or Republican will be the first to elect a black president?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So which
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the explanation for your fascination with skin color over acumen????
> 
> 
> Didn't the abject failure of the first 'black' President teach you anything?
> 
> 
> BTW..... What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by guaranteeing nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?
> 
> 
> C'mon....try to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arming crazed Mullahs with nukes is just something we're supposed to be all for since some Democrats did it.
Click to expand...



Especially if he's black.....


----------



## regent

You guys decide on what  a black president is,  then we can go on.  Is the "one drop" definition been changed?


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> You guys decide on what  a black president is,  then we can go on.  Is the "one drop" definition been changed?




Ironic that a defender of the Democrats should mention the 'one drop rule.'

It was coined and put into effect by the Democrat Party, and the Nazis declined to use this against Jews because they found it too harsh.


Although the Nazis used the Democrat doctrines, Jim Crow and segregation laws as their model…..


….wait for it…..


….the Nazis found them TOO HARSH!!!!!



“And the ugly irony is that when the Nazis rejected American law, it was often because they found it too harsh.  For example, *Nazi observers shuddered at the "human hardness" of the "one drop" rule, which classified people "of predominantly white appearance" as blacks.  To them, American racism was sometimes simply too inhumane.*


That may sound implausible — too awful to believe — but in their early years in power, the Nazis were not yet contemplating the "final solution." At first, they had a different fate in mind for the German Jewry:  Jews were to be reduced to second-class citizenship and punished criminally if they sought to marry or engage in sexual contact with "Aryans."  The ultimate goal  was to terrify Germany's Jews into emigrating.”
When the Nazis wrote the Nuremberg laws, they looked to racist American statutes




Please....never stop posting. I do soooooo appreciate what an embarrassment you are to the Democrats.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> You guys decide on what  a black president is,  then we can go on.  Is the "one drop" definition been changed?





BTW, your demigod, Franklin Delano Roosevelt was infamous for demanding the 'right blood' of immigrants. 


" Why did the administration actively seek to discourage and disqualify Jewish refugees from coming to the United States? Why didn't the president quietly tell his State Department (which administered the immigration system) to fill the quotas for Germany and Axis-occupied countries to the legal limit? That alone *could have saved 190,000 lives. *It would not have required a fight with Congress or the anti-immigration forces; it would have involved minimal political risk to the president."FDR's troubling view of Jews


"This attitude dovetails with what is known about *FDR's views regarding immigrants in general and Asian immigrants in particular..*.. He recommended that *future immigration should be limited to those who had "blood of the right sort." " *
Op. Cit.


Quite the racist you worship, huh?


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys decide on what  a black president is,  then we can go on.  Is the "one drop" definition been changed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, your demigod, Franklin Delano Roosevelt was infamous for demanding the 'right blood' of immigrants.
> 
> 
> " Why did the administration actively seek to discourage and disqualify Jewish refugees from coming to the United States? Why didn't the president quietly tell his State Department (which administered the immigration system) to fill the quotas for Germany and Axis-occupied countries to the legal limit? That alone *could have saved 190,000 lives. *It would not have required a fight with Congress or the anti-immigration forces; it would have involved minimal political risk to the president."FDR's troubling view of Jews
> 
> 
> "This attitude dovetails with what is known about *FDR's views regarding immigrants in general and Asian immigrants in particular..*.. He recommended that *future immigration should be limited to those who had "blood of the right sort." " *
> Op. Cit.
> 
> 
> Quite the racist you worship, huh?
Click to expand...

The first party to cut immigration was the Federalist conservative party with our second president John Adams. The Federalist party at the same time made it against the law to criticize Adams or the Federalist Party violating the Bill of Rights.
It was the end of the first conservative party in the  US.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys decide on what  a black president is,  then we can go on.  Is the "one drop" definition been changed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, your demigod, Franklin Delano Roosevelt was infamous for demanding the 'right blood' of immigrants.
> 
> 
> " Why did the administration actively seek to discourage and disqualify Jewish refugees from coming to the United States? Why didn't the president quietly tell his State Department (which administered the immigration system) to fill the quotas for Germany and Axis-occupied countries to the legal limit? That alone *could have saved 190,000 lives. *It would not have required a fight with Congress or the anti-immigration forces; it would have involved minimal political risk to the president."FDR's troubling view of Jews
> 
> 
> "This attitude dovetails with what is known about *FDR's views regarding immigrants in general and Asian immigrants in particular..*.. He recommended that *future immigration should be limited to those who had "blood of the right sort." " *
> Op. Cit.
> 
> 
> Quite the racist you worship, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first party to cut immigration was the Federalist conservative party with our second president John Adams. The Federalist party at the same time made it against the law to criticize Adams or the Federalist Party violating the Bill of Rights.
> It was the end of the first conservative party in the  US.
Click to expand...




You can run, but you can't hide.
So saith the Brown Bomber



Really rubbed your face in it when you made the mistake of mentioning the Democrat test....one drop of black blood.....



After chasing you away with this question.....

What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by guaranteeing nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?


You can get lost now, wimp.


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys decide on what  a black president is,  then we can go on.  Is the "one drop" definition been changed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, your demigod, Franklin Delano Roosevelt was infamous for demanding the 'right blood' of immigrants.
> 
> 
> " Why did the administration actively seek to discourage and disqualify Jewish refugees from coming to the United States? Why didn't the president quietly tell his State Department (which administered the immigration system) to fill the quotas for Germany and Axis-occupied countries to the legal limit? That alone *could have saved 190,000 lives. *It would not have required a fight with Congress or the anti-immigration forces; it would have involved minimal political risk to the president."FDR's troubling view of Jews
> 
> 
> "This attitude dovetails with what is known about *FDR's views regarding immigrants in general and Asian immigrants in particular..*.. He recommended that *future immigration should be limited to those who had "blood of the right sort." " *
> Op. Cit.
> 
> 
> Quite the racist you worship, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first party to cut immigration was the Federalist conservative party with our second president John Adams. The Federalist party at the same time made it against the law to criticize Adams or the Federalist Party violating the Bill of Rights.
> It was the end of the first conservative party in the  US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can run, but you can't hide.
> So saith the Brown Bomber
> 
> 
> 
> Really rubbed your face in it when you made the mistake of mentioning the Democrat test....one drop of black blood.....
> 
> 
> 
> After chasing you away with this question.....
> 
> What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by guaranteeing nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?
> 
> You didn't chase me away:you simply changed subject matter. So what is the subject now: brown bomber, one drop of blood, immigration, nuclear  weapons,  or the worst state sponsors of terrorism or the biggie:  how clever you are?
> ,
Click to expand...


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys decide on what  a black president is,  then we can go on.  Is the "one drop" definition been changed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, your demigod, Franklin Delano Roosevelt was infamous for demanding the 'right blood' of immigrants.
> 
> 
> " Why did the administration actively seek to discourage and disqualify Jewish refugees from coming to the United States? Why didn't the president quietly tell his State Department (which administered the immigration system) to fill the quotas for Germany and Axis-occupied countries to the legal limit? That alone *could have saved 190,000 lives. *It would not have required a fight with Congress or the anti-immigration forces; it would have involved minimal political risk to the president."FDR's troubling view of Jews
> 
> 
> "This attitude dovetails with what is known about *FDR's views regarding immigrants in general and Asian immigrants in particular..*.. He recommended that *future immigration should be limited to those who had "blood of the right sort." " *
> Op. Cit.
> 
> 
> Quite the racist you worship, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first party to cut immigration was the Federalist conservative party with our second president John Adams. The Federalist party at the same time made it against the law to criticize Adams or the Federalist Party violating the Bill of Rights.
> It was the end of the first conservative party in the  US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can run, but you can't hide.
> So saith the Brown Bomber
> 
> 
> 
> Really rubbed your face in it when you made the mistake of mentioning the Democrat test....one drop of black blood.....
> 
> 
> 
> After chasing you away with this question.....
> 
> What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by guaranteeing nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?
> 
> You didn't chase me away:you simply changed subject matter. So what is the subject now: brown bomber, one drop of blood, immigration, nuclear  weapons,  or the worst state sponsors of terrorism or the biggie:  how clever you are?
> ,
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Really rubbed your face in it when you made the mistake of mentioning the Democrat test....one drop of black blood.....



After chasing you away with this question.....

What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by guaranteeing nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys decide on what  a black president is,  then we can go on.  Is the "one drop" definition been changed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, your demigod, Franklin Delano Roosevelt was infamous for demanding the 'right blood' of immigrants.
> 
> 
> " Why did the administration actively seek to discourage and disqualify Jewish refugees from coming to the United States? Why didn't the president quietly tell his State Department (which administered the immigration system) to fill the quotas for Germany and Axis-occupied countries to the legal limit? That alone *could have saved 190,000 lives. *It would not have required a fight with Congress or the anti-immigration forces; it would have involved minimal political risk to the president."FDR's troubling view of Jews
> 
> 
> "This attitude dovetails with what is known about *FDR's views regarding immigrants in general and Asian immigrants in particular..*.. He recommended that *future immigration should be limited to those who had "blood of the right sort." " *
> Op. Cit.
> 
> 
> Quite the racist you worship, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first party to cut immigration was the Federalist conservative party with our second president John Adams. The Federalist party at the same time made it against the law to criticize Adams or the Federalist Party violating the Bill of Rights.
> It was the end of the first conservative party in the  US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can run, but you can't hide.
> So saith the Brown Bomber
> 
> 
> 
> Really rubbed your face in it when you made the mistake of mentioning the Democrat test....one drop of black blood.....
> 
> 
> 
> After chasing you away with this question.....
> 
> What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by guaranteeing nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?
> 
> You didn't chase me away:you simply changed subject matter. So what is the subject now: brown bomber, one drop of blood, immigration, nuclear  weapons,  or the worst state sponsors of terrorism or the biggie:  how clever you are?
> ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really rubbed your face in it when you made the mistake of mentioning the Democrat test....one drop of black blood.....
> 
> 
> 
> After chasing you away with this question.....
> 
> What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by guaranteeing nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?
Click to expand...


----------



## regent

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, your demigod, Franklin Delano Roosevelt was infamous for demanding the 'right blood' of immigrants.
> 
> 
> " Why did the administration actively seek to discourage and disqualify Jewish refugees from coming to the United States? Why didn't the president quietly tell his State Department (which administered the immigration system) to fill the quotas for Germany and Axis-occupied countries to the legal limit? That alone *could have saved 190,000 lives. *It would not have required a fight with Congress or the anti-immigration forces; it would have involved minimal political risk to the president."FDR's troubling view of Jews
> 
> 
> "This attitude dovetails with what is known about *FDR's views regarding immigrants in general and Asian immigrants in particular..*.. He recommended that *future immigration should be limited to those who had "blood of the right sort." " *
> Op. Cit.
> 
> 
> Quite the racist you worship, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> The first party to cut immigration was the Federalist conservative party with our second president John Adams. The Federalist party at the same time made it against the law to criticize Adams or the Federalist Party violating the Bill of Rights.
> It was the end of the first conservative party in the  US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can run, but you can't hide.
> So saith the Brown Bomber
> 
> 
> 
> Really rubbed your face in it when you made the mistake of mentioning the Democrat test....one drop of black blood.....
> 
> 
> 
> After chasing you away with this question.....
> 
> What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by guaranteeing nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?
> 
> You didn't chase me away:you simply changed subject matter. So what is the subject now: brown bomber, one drop of blood, immigration, nuclear  weapons,  or the worst state sponsors of terrorism or the biggie:  how clever you are?
> ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really rubbed your face in it when you made the mistake of mentioning the Democrat test....one drop of black blood.....
> 
> 
> 
> After chasing you away with this question.....
> 
> What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by guaranteeing nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're not referring to Trump's friend and now our ally, Russia?
Click to expand...


----------



## Picaro

regent said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first party to cut immigration was the Federalist conservative party with our second president John Adams. The Federalist party at the same time made it against the law to criticize Adams or the Federalist Party violating the Bill of Rights.
> It was the end of the first conservative party in the  US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can run, but you can't hide.
> So saith the Brown Bomber
> 
> 
> 
> Really rubbed your face in it when you made the mistake of mentioning the Democrat test....one drop of black blood.....
> 
> 
> 
> After chasing you away with this question.....
> 
> What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by guaranteeing nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?
> 
> You didn't chase me away:you simply changed subject matter. So what is the subject now: brown bomber, one drop of blood, immigration, nuclear  weapons,  or the worst state sponsors of terrorism or the biggie:  how clever you are?
> ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really rubbed your face in it when you made the mistake of mentioning the Democrat test....one drop of black blood.....
> 
> 
> 
> After chasing you away with this question.....
> 
> What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by guaranteeing nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're not referring to Trump's friend and now our ally, Russia?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Why not be truthful and admit Obama and Hillary sucked up to Putin and made millions for themselves and their cronies before Trump was even in the race for Prez, and only turned on him after making a zillion bucks off of him? Two years and still nothing at all on that stupid 'collusion' scam your Party is putting so much energy into. If you don't feel like a total fool for buying into it, you're probably insane.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first party to cut immigration was the Federalist conservative party with our second president John Adams. The Federalist party at the same time made it against the law to criticize Adams or the Federalist Party violating the Bill of Rights.
> It was the end of the first conservative party in the  US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can run, but you can't hide.
> So saith the Brown Bomber
> 
> 
> 
> Really rubbed your face in it when you made the mistake of mentioning the Democrat test....one drop of black blood.....
> 
> 
> 
> After chasing you away with this question.....
> 
> What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by guaranteeing nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?
> 
> You didn't chase me away:you simply changed subject matter. So what is the subject now: brown bomber, one drop of blood, immigration, nuclear  weapons,  or the worst state sponsors of terrorism or the biggie:  how clever you are?
> ,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really rubbed your face in it when you made the mistake of mentioning the Democrat test....one drop of black blood.....
> 
> 
> 
> After chasing you away with this question.....
> 
> What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by guaranteeing nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're not referring to Trump's friend and now our ally, Russia?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Let's check on exactly  whose friend Putin is.....


*Russia is a dictatorship.
Nothing emanates from Moscow without Putin's imprimatur....
The 'information' in the infamous 'dossier' came from Russia.

Now.....if Putin wanted Trump to win.......would there have ever.......ever.....been a dossier?????

QED......the candidate of Vladimir Putin was Hillary Clinton and the Democrats.

*

If any collusion occurred, it was through Democrats, the only folks for whom we have actual evidence of collusion.



Wow.....this has been a tough day for you, huh?

You have yet to get even one post right.....

The story of your life?


----------



## regent

PoliticalChic said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can run, but you can't hide.
> So saith the Brown Bomber
> 
> 
> 
> Really rubbed your face in it when you made the mistake of mentioning the Democrat test....one drop of black blood.....
> 
> 
> 
> After chasing you away with this question.....
> 
> What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by guaranteeing nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?
> 
> You didn't chase me away:you simply changed subject matter. So what is the subject now: brown bomber, one drop of blood, immigration, nuclear  weapons,  or the worst state sponsors of terrorism or the biggie:  how clever you are?
> ,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really rubbed your face in it when you made the mistake of mentioning the Democrat test....one drop of black blood.....
> 
> 
> 
> After chasing you away with this question.....
> 
> What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by guaranteeing nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you're not referring to Trump's friend and now our ally, Russia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's check on exactly  whose friend Putin is.....
> 
> 
> *Russia is a dictatorship.
> Nothing emanates from Moscow without Putin's imprimatur....
> The 'information' in the infamous 'dossier' came from Russia.
> 
> Now.....if Putin wanted Trump to win.......would there have ever.......ever.....been a dossier?????
> 
> QED......the candidate of Vladimir Putin was Hillary Clinton and the Democrats.
> 
> *
> 
> If any collusion occurred, it was through Democrats, the only folks for whom we have actual evidence of collusion.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.....this has been a tough day for you, huh?
> 
> You have yet to get even one post right.....
> 
> The story of your life?
Click to expand...

I still have trouble with your premise that Putin wanted Hillary to win the election, and yet, couldn't pull it off,  I do like having Putin on the same side as the brown bomber though.


----------



## PoliticalChic

regent said:


> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoliticalChic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really rubbed your face in it when you made the mistake of mentioning the Democrat test....one drop of black blood.....
> 
> 
> 
> After chasing you away with this question.....
> 
> What benefit did America, or the world, accrue by guaranteeing nuclear weapons to the world's worst state sponsor of terrorism?
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're not referring to Trump's friend and now our ally, Russia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's check on exactly  whose friend Putin is.....
> 
> 
> *Russia is a dictatorship.
> Nothing emanates from Moscow without Putin's imprimatur....
> The 'information' in the infamous 'dossier' came from Russia.
> 
> Now.....if Putin wanted Trump to win.......would there have ever.......ever.....been a dossier?????
> 
> QED......the candidate of Vladimir Putin was Hillary Clinton and the Democrats.
> 
> *
> 
> If any collusion occurred, it was through Democrats, the only folks for whom we have actual evidence of collusion.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.....this has been a tough day for you, huh?
> 
> You have yet to get even one post right.....
> 
> The story of your life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still have trouble with your premise that Putin wanted Hillary to win the election, and yet, couldn't pull it off,  I do like having Putin on the same side as the brown bomber though.
Click to expand...




No foreign government can sway our elections, you dunce.

The man  *who the Soviets actually feared as President*….and worked feverishly to defeat…..with Democrat aid, BTW.....

None other than Ronald Reagan.


Vasili Mitrokhin worked for 30 years in the foreign intelligence archives of the KGB. In 1972 he was made responsible for moving the entire archives to new headquarters in Moscow. But Mitrokhin spent over a decade making notes and transcripts of these classified files. In 1992, British Secret Intelligence Service exfiltrated the defector, and his presence in the west remained secret until the publication of this book.


His book:

‘The Sword and the Shield: The Mitrokhin Archives, the History of the KGB,” by Christopher Andrew and Vasili Mitrokhin.

* Mitrokhin outlines the full-court press that the Soviet power structure used to prevent a Reagan presidency…*.with, of course the joyful aid of such Democrat luminaries as Ted Kennedy.
“…chairman of the KGB….all foreign intelligence officers….active measures to ensure Reagan’s defeat….” 
Mitrokhin, Op. Cit., p. 243



*“Reagan won a forty-nine state landslide. The entire Soviet government, working hand-in-hand with [the Democrat hierarchy] and America’s most influential newspaper, couldn’t put a dent a US election…” *
Coulter, “Resistance Is Futile,”p. 44-45


Only a complete imbecile would believe the Democrat fairy tale.


Still imagine 'the Russians engineered Trump's win'????????????


----------

